# NOVEMBER 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## pinkcat

*Welcome!*​ *







This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th November Only,







*​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen

*







*Simply post your details and I will add you to the list*






*I will update the list at least once every day, if I have missed any details please PM me*​ *Pinkcat x*​ [csv=]
Name, TX, OTD, Result
Galadriel, ICSI, 1st November,  
Chell121, IVF, 1st November,  
Coralie, ICSI, 1st November,  
dionne_scott123, IVF, 1st November,  
VictoriaC11, ICSI, 2nd November,  
millypie, IVF, 2nd November,  
pip1, IVF, 2nd November,  
Clairehew, IVF, 2nd November,  
lisadaz99, IVF, 2nd November,  
emmasurrey, Surro IVF, 3rd November,  
Chaab01, DEIVF, 4th November,  
salty78, IVF, 4th November,  
nickinoodle, FET, 4th November,  
whirl, ICSI, 4th November,  
dolly76, IVF, 4th November,  
Daisy Princess, ICSI, 4th November,  
suzymc, IVF, 4th November,  
Sorrell, ICSI, 5th November,  
hjanea, DFET, 6th November,  
lilgem, FET, 6th November,  
lollipops, IVF, 6th November,  
overDAbridge, DICSI, 6th November,  
kathryn1309, IVF, 6th November,  
antibodiesgoaway, ICSI, 7th November,  
Batleybump, FET, 8th November,  
Fairy_Dust, ICSI, 8th November,  
Daysleeper, OI, 8th November,  
A J, DEIVF, 8th November,  
rangeroverRRS,IMSI, 8th November,  
lynn1303, IUI, 9th November,  
Magpiebabe, ICSI, 9th November,  
lisaandchris, IVF, 9th November,  
mommysoon, IVF, 9th November,  
hopeful39, IVF, 9th November,  
katiedolldoll, ICSI, 10th November,  
Jade3, FET, 10th November,  
suzQ, DEICSI, 10th November,  
mumstheword, DIUI, 11th November,  
bally78, FET, 11th November,  
Amy35, IVF, 11th November,  
Daralanteriel, IVF, 11th November,  
jan33piglet, IVF, 11th November,  
Annawb37, IVF, 11th November,  
Disco85, ICSI, 11th November,  
Here's Hoping, IUI, 11th November,  
ISIS2712, IUI, 11th November,  
Georginaa, FET, 12th November,  
Lisa_3576, IMSI, 13th November,  
Missy Bee, FET, 13th November,  
Mrs. Scouse, ?, 14th November,  
Samantha, IVF, 14th November,  
stumpy, ?, 14th November,  
Pringle, IVF, 15th November,  
Denice, FET, 15th November,  
Mrs_F, ICSI, 16th November,  
mazza10, IVF, 16th November,  
carito3005, IVF, 16th November,  
Naughty but nice, IVF, 16th November,  
Mw1, ICSI, 16th November,  
Clobi B, IVF, 17th November,  
emma10, IVF, 17th November,  
minimay, FET, 18th November,  
londonite, ICSI, 18th November,  
annarosie, DEIVF, 18th November,  
Florence2011, ICSI, 18th November,  
portia t, ICSI, 18th November,  
QAgirl, IVM, 19th November,  
alig1972, ICSI, 20th November,  
carrieh1277, ICSI, 20th November,  
WelshbirdWales, OI, 21st November,  
Debs79, ICSI, 21st November,  
suziewong, FET, 21st November,  
MusicLady, IVF, 21st November,  
Lyndsmac, ICSI FET, 21st November,  
kimbly, ICSI, 22nd November,  
lisab13, ICSI, 22nd November,  
10fingersand10toescrossed, IVF, 22nd November,  
Louise832, FET, 22nd November,  
jennyewren, DIUI, 22nd November,  
swand, ICSI, 23rd November,  
trahyg, IVF, 23rd November,  
honeybear17, ICSI, 23rd November,  
zainabr, IVF, 23rd November,  
DizzyDen, IVF, 23rd November,  
fidelma, FET, 23rd November,  
jo.xxx, IVF, 23rd November,  
Dizzylish, IVF, 23rd November,  
munchkin35, ICSI, 24th November,  
Always smiling, IVF, 25th November,  
Linsley27, DEIVF, 25th November,  
sturne, ICSI, 25th November,  
KirstyR, IVF, 25th November,  
'lil one, ICSI, 25th November,  
ali80, IVF, 25th November,  
Sarahjayney, ICSI, 26th November,  
LaurenO, clomid, 27th November,  
kopiko, ICSI, 27th November,  
Fire Opal, FET, 28th November,  
SHARBARA, FET, 29th November,  
xemmax, IVF, 29th November,  
Sarah1712, IVF, 29th November,  
emmawaitspatiently, FET, 29th November,  
Trolleydolly, ICSI, 30th November, 

[/csv]
​


----------



## mazza10

Wow - first on here!  Well I am due to start short protocol anyday now, but I am waiting for my AF (she's 2 days late!).  So my OTD will be November....


----------



## hjanea

Hello!!
I've had 2 donor frozen embies put in today. My OTD is supposed to be 2nd november but I'm on holiday then and hoping to resist testing so will test on the 6th and my appointment (for testing) is the 7th. Even if bfn my clinic likes you to stay on the meds until you've been tested by them-hence not wanting to know whilst I'm on holiday.
Hope someone else comes in here soon!


----------



## hjanea

Well I do feel lonely on here on my own-I'll have to talk to myself!!!
Listened to Zita today and have slight cramps/stiffness this evening. Can't remember when they started last time and I wonder if some of it is the full bladder and the pressure from the ultrasound during transfer? Had a tiny bloodstained loss last night, like after a smear so I presume its because she was a bit rough with the speculum-it was quite painfull at the time. Anyhow I've had no more so just hope thats what it was.
Better stop rambling on to myself.
Helen.x


----------



## pinkcat

Hiya Mazza10 and hjanea!

It's early days on the November thread and I guarantee there will be loads of ladies along to join you soon!

Congrats on being PUPO hjanea!    When is your OTD?


----------



## daisy17

Hi I'm currently DR first day was 12oct I'm on lp, so hopefully should otd end of nov? Not sure on dates yet so I'll get back to you! Good luck x x


----------



## Batleybump

Pinkcat please add me to the list I have FET booked in for 28th Oct with OTD on 8th nov at leicester fertility clinic.

Hi ladies. Im currently getting ready for my third tx. Had my first scan on monday and lining was 8.6mm in one week, so all looking good. Just got to hope my little embies thaw now for mummy 

Lets hope November is a lucky month and we all get our BFPs  

Lucy xx


----------



## hjanea

Hi Batleybump-good luck for next week-how many embies have you got to defrost?

Good luck Daisy.

Hi Pinkcat, my real OTD is november 2nd but I don't want to test whilst I'm away so will be testing on 6th november. Thankyou.

My cramps seem to have gone this morning. Up late today as DD has a training day and I'm not back at work until tomorrow. We are planning a museum trip today.


----------



## mazza10

Evening ladies!

Have started my gonal F and have a scan next Wednesday.  Hope my follies are growing ok.  My OTD will be middle November I should think.

This is my 2nd cycle.  1st ended in a BFN, after a BFP, started bleeding and ultimately lost it.  Was on a long protocol 1st time round and short this time, which i much prefer!  No messing about with down-regging!  Dont know how many tx's we will do, not only about money but about the toll it takes on you aswell.

I will be taking 2 weeks off this time.  I think i owe it to my embryos to do all i can to help them along and attach.  I went back to work after 2 days the 1st time.

Hope you're all keeping busy on your OTD.  Wishing all lots of luck and   ing for BFP's!!!!!!


----------



## Galadriel

Hi
I had SET of a grade 1 hatching blastocyst on Wednesday, my OTD is 1st November.
Good luck to all xxx


----------



## lilgem

hi ladies  

i was wondering if i could join the group. i have been doin FET cycle at st marys in manchester i started TX 16th september and ET 20th october  and due to OTD on the 6th november. hope all u ladies are goin well on ur    never done this bit b 4 xxxxxx


----------



## hjanea

Hi Lilgem-congratulations on being PUPO!!!Hope the 6th of november is going to be a really good day for us both!!

Hi Galadriel-hope your embies is settling in well.

Are you ladies going to be working in your 2ww? I had my first one off but worked last time. I started a new job just over 2 weeks away so no way could I tell them about tx. I'm a nurse in elderly care so do have to do a little manual handling but I'm trying not to do too much. I think the hardest person I have to do I did today and as its only 3dpo3dt they should still be floating about I think. I've also just done my downstairs vacumning-but it really needed doing. I'll see if my mum will take the vac upstairs for me next week so I can get up there done.
My pelvic area is a bit achy again this afternoon but I think it was the last 2 times.
Helen.xx


----------



## chaab01

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. 

This afternoon we had two fresh donor embryos transferred with a testing date of 4 November. This is our second go at a donor cycle after a chemical pregnancy in July. Really nervous but hoping and praying that this time........

We are having our donor treatment here in Barcelona and due to head home tomorrow afternoon. Currently I'm lying almost horizontal and even though i'm due to go back to work on Monday my hubby and i have agreed it's a good idea to take next week off. I work in office so its not really physical instead it's the pressure that stresses me the most (I'm a bad over thinker!!) 

Fingers crossed for us all  

Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Girls,

Can I join?? 

I had ET today, 2 little embies on board.

OTD - 6th Nov (seem's there will be a few of us testing on that date!)

Hjeana and Batelybump -   , I remember you from previous cycles , good luck girls!   

Chaab,Lilgem,Gala,Mazza,Daisy, and the lovely mod Pinkcat- big Hello's and lots of luck for your cycles/2ww!    

Pinkcat- I had IVF and my OTD is 6th Nov. Thankyou!!


----------



## hjanea

Hello Lollipops!!!! So pleased to be on a thread with you again. Congratulations on being PUPO!! And another one for the 6th!

Hi Chaab, congratulations on being PUPO. Hope you have a good trip back home.

Oooh I'm so pleased that I'm not talking to myself on here anymore!!

Just hope my little embies Freddie and Flossie are settling in. I'm makng DD say goodnight to them everynight to make them feel welcome-yes I am a bit mad but I've decided thats the best way to get through the 2ww, although because of my hols mine is nearly a 3ww!!


----------



## lollipops

Hjanea- Lovely to go through a 2ww with you too, I think its lovely you get your DD to kiss your embies goodnight! Loving the names , mine are Pinky & Perky  

Strange but my boobs are already hurting today! Hope my AF isn't coming already!    I also have brown spotting but thats from EC, the nurse who did my ET said she could tell I was brown spotting and that it should dry up soon. My tummy is sore after EC, can't wait for it to get back to normal!

Hope we can keep eachother company through our 2ww


----------



## hjanea

I'm sure we can!!

My boobs started hurting when I took my bra off last night and I was very hot at times during the night so I must be absorbing my progesterone alright. My consultant suggested I do mine rectally this time to make sure that they are absorbed better-at least theres less leakage.


----------



## chaab01

Thanks hjanea. Love that both you and lollipops have named your embies....maybe me and DH need to have a think to see what we come up with for our two. Also agree that the only way to get through all of this is to have a laugh about it all 

That can't be a pleasant experience to do the progesterone rectally, although less leakage sounds fab. 

Lollipops hope your tummy settles down soon. When we were doing OEIVF I used to get really bad stomach pain as well so really feel for you. Also sitting down was always a slow process for the first few days!!


----------



## Salty78

Hello ladies
I think this is the place for me 
I had egg transfer today and testing date is 4 November; all feels very strange finally getting to this stage but trying my very hardest to have a positive mental attitude!
Good luck to all the fellow november ladies
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Salty - whoo hoooo! Join the mad house!   

How many blasties have you got on board? X


----------



## Salty78

Hi
I only had one newly formed blastcyst replaced as that's protocol at my clinic…it only takes one right!
I'm ready paranoid about AF pains and it hasn't even been 12 hours yet! At least it's a good evening ahead with strictly and x factor!
Have a nice evening everyone
xxx


----------



## lollipops

You'll be fine with a blastie on board!   You only need one, especially when yours is a super strong blastie!!

Enjoy tonights T.V saga!!!

My DH won't let me watch XFactor! So its on record! haha!


----------



## hjanea

Evening ladies, hope you've enjoyed strictly-I'm just watching some I recorded whilst at work. 
Hi Salty!!
I managed to avoid anything too physical at work this afternoon-hope I can in the morning too. I'm shattered (and full of chinese)so I'm off to bed in a few minutes. hope you have good days tomorrow.
Helen.xx


----------



## nickinoodle

Hi laadies please can I join you? Had fet transfer yesterday so 1 blast on board the others didn't make it. Otd 4th november! Good. Luck everybody x


----------



## lollipops

Hi Niki, good luck honey! Let's hope the 2ww flies by! 

Hjeana - hope you had a nice chinese! Sleep tight


----------



## VictoriaC11

HI!!

I am testing on 2.11.11... Had et yesterday...

Good luck everyone, hoping to get to know you all better over this next 2 weeks.... Having been here before know just how difficult it is!!

xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi victoria, good luck hun! Fingers crossed for a bfp! X


----------



## VictoriaC11

Thanks lollipops, you too xxxxx


----------



## hjanea

Hi Victoria, congratulations on being PUPO!

Hi Lolli-how are you today? I've just got home from work-had no break and I'm shattered but managed not to do anything/one too heavy. The chinese was yummy last night but I ate far too much!!
Going to have a sandwich now then do Zita (with alarm on as I tend to fall asleep) and then I'm collecting DD froma party and then off to mums for roast chicken. Think food seems to be playing a major part of my day!LOL!!!-I'll blameit on the pessaries!!
Hope everyone else is ok and not finding it too hard so far. i always quite like the first week and hate the second.
Helen.xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hjanea- Hi hun, sounds like you have your day sorted, your a girl after my own heart...my days always revolve around food!   I let Zita ramble on in my ears at bedtime, and I am always asleep by the time she gets to 2   It can't harm to try it and it does help me get to sleep.
Yes the 1st week is easy but once I reach the half way mark I get all nervous and stressed and usually my PMA hits rock bottom, I am so use the 2nd week bringing bad news, hope for a different 2nd week this time!
You enjoy your sunday dinner, I have a lasangna made by DH and its smelling lovely!
The pessaries are causing major wind! They always get me this way! DH is sick of opening the windows   I have a sore tum from EC! I can't wait for that to stop, I did have some brown spotting from EC too but that stopped yesterday so thats a relief!

Anyway have a lovely sunday now your back from work


----------



## lilgem

afternoon   ladies hows everyone doin?

i tried to do personals yesterday but didn't got to plan took me about an hour then i should have pressed return but pressed backspace and then sent me back to the last page i visited so i lost all my personals wasn't too happy after that   , i went to see peter kay last night at MEN with DH, DS and her DH was a good night so im just takin it easy today and havin a few cuddles with the sofa  

just a quick question since iv had my ET iv got really sore boobs and they don't seem to be setting any better and i keep gettin cramps in the morning does anyone else have this or know what it mean im getting really scared xxx 


gemma


----------



## lollipops

Lilgem-

My tum is still sore from EC and yes it can feel crampy. As for sore boobs, hell yeah! But its down to the pessaries, mine always are sore straight away after taking the pessaries, then once my body gets use to them it wears off .

Glad you enjoyed Peter Kay, I am off to see Jason Manford tomorrow, does us good to laugh! Sends happy hormones around our body!

x


----------



## hjanea

Hi Lilgem!!
The progesterone affects my boobs too though I find that it increases until i stop taking them.
helen.xx


----------



## lilgem

lollipops-


where u goin to watch jason manford? manchester! what clinic u at hunnie?
we a good night rick astley was there too he was good anall.
i hate doin the pessaries so much i feel like my boobs hurt more when i wear a bra    but with the size of um at the min its not like i can get away with not wearin one.
xxxx


----------



## lilgem

hjanea -  

they never felt so sore how early is too early to do a hpt? xx


----------



## lollipops

Lilygem - Stay away from them peesticks hun!    Your way to early, your little ones won't have had chance to implant yet, if you did a hpt any time soon it would just be your trigger shot in your system, so I wouldn't test till your OTD hun. I know it seems ages away, I am testing on the 6th too but try and hang in there.
I am seeing J.Manford in Nottingham hun.

Hjanea- eems those pessaries cause our poor boobs nothing but grief!


----------



## emmasurrey

hello i am a surro mummy and had a 5day blasty transfer on the 20th so im in the 2ww i had a blood test booked in on the 3rd of nov fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## lilgem

hi ladies i just found this....http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

the only reason i asked that cos my test date it the 6th but its my sons birthday and didn't wanna put a dampener on his day what shall i do xxx

/links


----------



## Salty78

Ha ha you ladies make me laugh! Glad it's not just me with the sore boobs and windy pops! 
Had a wobble today as did quite a lot of housework and then started stressing out I'd done too much! Is it going to be like this until 4 November?! 
Work tomorrow so fingers crossed that distracts me!
Hello to everyone and lillygem stay away fro
the hpt!
Xxx
ps my word also revolves around food ha!


----------



## lilgem

salty -


hunnie i used to think my DH had the smelliest (angel clouds) lol but i gotta admit mine aint cute at all     


anyone watchin xfactor results tonight?
gemma xxxx


----------



## lilgem

hi ladies
[/size] i posted a link earlier if u cant click on it this it what it take u to thought u mite like it x 

[/size]
[/size]**this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

===========

**this is what happens in a 5dt :

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## christinaw

Hi

On 2ww since 19th October with test date of 2nd November.  In the absolute horrors already. It was FET procedure after overstimulating and producing 26 eggs!! 13 were defrosted and  2 transferred.  One not so good quality at a 4 cell and the other a 8 cell.  One thing that is concerning me at moment is the leakage of fluid after the ET (excusing the graphics).  How do I know that the embies have not escaped? Anyone else experienced this??

Christina


----------



## lollipops

Christina,

Hey there, by leakage do you mean the remains of the pessaries or blood? Sorry if I'm being thick? X


----------



## lollipops

Gemma, I'm going to try & watch the xfactor results, depends on whether DH is going to fight me for the remote or not  

I've read the embryo info before on here. I think at the very latest you should test the morning before you otd, that gives you a day to get your head around the result, even if only a little bit. Trouble with testing early (trust me I've been there) you can't be sure you have a correct answer & it messes with your head!
I'm not preaching, who knows I may test early but I only tend to do it if I bleed & I want to put myself out of misery. Trouble is when I've tested early I didn't want to believe the result was no, and i got all stressed & upset & ended up kidding myself it would change but when i tested on my otd it was still a bfn & it crushed me.
Just be prepared that testing early can make it worse.

X


----------



## christinaw

hi lollipops - I think it must have been the fluid that was in the syringe that was used to transfer the embyros - there was just this gush of fluid just as the doc pulled his equipment away ?  The joys!!


----------



## lollipops

Christina,

Oh I see, I wouldn't have thought your embryos had come out as they put them directly into your womb lining which is sticky, the fluid just must have been extra bits. Did u see the embryologist put the embryos in your womb on the screen. At my clinic you watch them do it on a screen & they showed me when the embryos had been expelled.
Did you mention the fluid to them when it happened? X


----------



## daisyduke76

Hi Girls

New to posting on the WWW!! Had my ET 22nd Oct-how am i going to wait until the 4th Nov for results??!!

Is everyone freaking out like me?

Good luck everyone x


----------



## christinaw

Thanks for your guidance on this Lollipop. No never mentioned it to them..... at the time.  It kindve came to me in a flash in the middle of the night. This happened me after my last transfer too.  

Enjoy the x factor results.  I have just been banished from watching it!!


----------



## lollipops

Dolly - Hello, welcome to the mad house! We will all help you through it.

Christina- Perhaps call your clinic to ask if its all OK? I doubt very much that embryo's can fall out of you, and the doctor or whoeverdid your ET would have surely panicked if this liquid shouldn't have come out?! 

I was banished from Xfactor too  

Will catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Whirl

Hi 

Can I join in please?  I am testing 4th Nov after my first round of icsi.  I recognise some of you from the pumpkin board and other boards I have posted on.

Whirl


----------



## lollipops

Hi whirl,

I recognize you too!! Hey hun, hope we can support you through your 2ww. Nov seems ages away doesn't it! What do you have planned for these 2wks? X


----------



## Whirl

lollipops - I'm off work today as still feeling sore, working the rest of the week, then have Mon and Tues off next week as its our wedding anniversary, might try and go out somewhere nice, then have wed and thurs in work before the test on Fri!  TRying to keep sane but its difficult!  How about you?  Are you working or have you got time off?  Do you have anything nice planned?


----------



## hjanea

Hi all!! Welcome Whirl!

I'm having a bit of a nightmare this morning. Firstly I fell asleep last nigt without doing my progesterone. Woke with a jump at 4.15 so did them then-only about 6 hours late!! Then whilst out this morning I was dying for a wee so popped into sainsburys loos to find a tiny bit of spotting on my pad and red blood stained mucus when I wiped. I'm so hoping it was implantation but it may have been the low progesterone-can't believe I was so stupid!! Anyhow I've had no more blood and have put 2 extra progesterone in and laid down for a while. I so hope I haven't messed it all up just because I was tired. I have to go to work in less than an hour-will have to make sure I don't do anything heavy. It can't be over yet.


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi girls, I've just got back from ET, OTD is 8th November! I have one perfect 8 cell on board... this is my 2nd 2ww so hoping it will be a better outcome this time!

Love FD x x x


----------



## hjanea

There's more blood stained mucus   .


----------



## millypie

Hi everyone
This is my first IVF treatment and I had 2 early blastocysts transferred yesterday! Our OTD is 2.11.11 (-same as yours, VictoriaC!)
when we go back to the clinic for a bpt.
Hopefully we can all help each other to maintain our PMA-think it might be difficult on our own  
Hope you're OK Hjanea? Can you call your clinic for advice?   xx


----------



## lollipops

Hjanea - how far into your 2ww are you hun? Could well be implantation!


----------



## lilgem

afternoon ladies hope ur all having a happy monday   


  to while  who i know from pp's, hope ur ok hunnie xx


hjanea - 'im always scared of falling asleep and never wanna do it early they a big pain in the bum, hope you'r ok hun how u feeling in you'r self. is it bright red or a bowny colour xxx 


fairy -    on being pupo, did u see you'r embie on the screen? xx


just been to my doctors this morning they have signed me off for 2 weeks. has anyone else been signed off ?


----------



## Whirl

Hi all

Lilgem hi again!  I have not been signed off but taken 4 days sick leave.  However, I purposely changed jobs to get something not too stressful which helps I would have had to have taken the entire time off in my old job.

Milliepie congratulations on being pupo! 

Hjanea sorry to hear that, have you phoned your clinic?  Will keep my fingers crossed for you that its just a bit of spotting    

fairydust wishing you lots of luck!

AFM just pottering along really have lost my cat so have been more worried about that, I know it will get worse as the 2ww goes on though

Whirl


----------



## nickinoodle

Hello ladies
Im 3dp5dt and had a bit of a meltdown today, basically not stopped crying all day, arrived at work  then came home 5 minutes after as all i could do was cry, spent most of the day sleeping in bed, just so exhausted. Think everything just caught up with me today x love to u all x x x


----------



## mumstheword

Hi

My first ever two week wait... Was hoping i could be added to the list  

I had my DIUI today.  Feel a bit crampy.  Was given progesterone pessaries to take twice a day for next two weeks,  Guess this is the norm.  My clinic have just reviewed their procedure and usually don't give patients them.

Will be testing on 11th November (18 days after insemination).  Don't want to jump the gun and get a false positive/negative. and well should be finished the pessaries by then, also gives AF some time to come too).  Can't bear the thought of a -ve test!! Sooooooooo Positive thoughts for now.  Am going to doc this week to ask to be signed off.  My work is very stressful at moment and I want to give my body the best chance.  Never been signed off before so I hope doc doesn't chase me!

Wishing you all BFP this month girls.  Good luck xoxox


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. I was inseminated on 20/10/11. I had 2 trigger shots 19&21/10/11. Which means my otd is 9/11/11. This is my third cycle of iui but only my second insem. Feeling a bit different this time. Getting a lot of pain in my right groin and right thigh. I only had one follie this time it was 2.0. The reason I had second trigger was after scan on Friday it didn't look like I ov so we r relying heavily on timed bms. 

Could u add me to list? I hope we can all keep each other sane. 

Big hugs.


----------



## hjanea

Evening everyone. I didn't ring my clinic as I had to go to work, and they NEVER answer!!. I have slight staining when I wipe and my cm (on inspection-sorry for TMI) is darkish pinky/plum, like a day or so before AF for me. I'm trying to think that its implantation as I take aspirin so am likely to bleed, however I can't help but think that it might be all over. Today is 6dpo3dt so according to Gemma's link its the right time for implantation but I would have thought that would be more like blood than like the start of af. Anyhow thankyou for your support-I'll see what tomorrow brings-I'm at work again tomorrow morning but then only have thursday to work before my hols on saturday.
Hi Lynn and Mumstheword!!


----------



## jade3

Hi Everyone,

Please may i join this tread?

I'm due to have FET this week just been for my scan day 13, just waiting to ovulate by my dates it should be tomorrow or Wednesday.

So it looks like I'll be having my ET this week , its a natural cycle.  I'm so excited and nervous at the same time. i am having 2 embryos put back and cant wait to be PUPO just praying my snow babies stick.  

I'm wishing everyone good luck on there journey.
xx


----------



## Chell121

Hi,

I am new to this site and am mid way through my 2ww and am due to test on the 1st Nov. I have no idea what all the abbreviations on here mean!! LOL.

At the moment I feel hideous. I am so bloated, I look huge and have already been asked by a stranger if I am pregnant....bad times! I feel nauseous at night time and have stomach cramps in the day which are getting worse. It is so confusing! I had my embryo transfer on the 17th October. 2 embryos in and none to freeze. They said it wasn't the best outlook as I am 29 and only managed to produce 5 eggs, 3 which fertilised. I feel like I am in an emotionless haze at the moment, no one really understands.

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## VictoriaC11

Hi Whirl!!!

Welcome & good luck... Not long between our test dates... Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Galadriel

Hi Chell
Did you have day 2,3 or 5 ET? My OTD is 1/11 as well. 
Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Big hello to Chell, Lynn,Jade,Mumstheword,Nikinoodle & Galadrial (who I recognize!) Best of luck for your 2ww girls!  

Afm- I'm 4dp2dt today, god its a drag....my clinic said that embryos will start to implant from day 5 onwards (please implant ) I can't tell you how much I want this to work, I know you all do too, its just awful playing this waiting game! 
Boobs are sore on & off and nips feel funny at times.
Tummy area feels achey, twingy,bloated.

Both are symptoms of the pessaries so nothing to brag about!  but good to make a mental note of it, Infact that reminds me i must update my diary on here!x


----------



## nickinoodle

Hello everybody, well after sleeping most of yestarday managed to drag my **** to work today, still feeling v sick but its all the meds did fet so on 2 x estradol patches and 5 estrogen tablets as well as the pessaries and have been feeling poo,,,, well now 4dp5dt so time is ticking along but still a long way till 4th november, just hope I can get thru a day with no tears x x x


----------



## lilgem

morning ladies 

sorry but im not feeling upto doin personals at the min....
had a really bad night last night kept dreaming about testing and then when i woke up knew it was a dream went back to sleep then the dream started again, that happen 3 times then woke up this morning thinking it was test date   


feeling really down at the min my boobicles and sooooo sore having really start constant cramping i just dunno whats normal and whats not i just want everything to be ok    xxx


----------



## jade3

Hello everyone,

Woke up this morning and did my ovulation test and i'm ovulating. So rang the hospital and i'm booked in for Friday 28th October, I'm so excited, fingers crossed my embryos thaw nicely and my snow babies stay with me.

lilgem, sorry to hear your feeling down 

Hope everyone else is feeling well.
xxx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Hi all.  Please can I be added to your list and join you for support.  I had egg transfer this morning.  2 Grade 1, 8 cell embryos back on board. 1 egg left Grade 2, 7 cell they're going to try and take to Blastocyst and freeze if they can. This is our 1st ICSI so praying for the best.  I have a 2yr 8month old, so worried that I won't be able to rest as she's very cuddly, and very lively.  Fingers crossed for us all.  OTD 7th November 9am.xx


----------



## lynn1303

Aw jade that sounds like an awful night. Hope tonight is better. 

Nickinoodle. I think we've met on this journey b4. Not sure which forum though

Antibodies. Ur wee girl will b a welcome distraction. She will make sure ur 2ww is as normal as possible. Lol. 

Lilgem hope u feel better soon. 

Lollipops I'm sending u an implantation dance.      it's not the best but the best I can do on phone!! Lol 


I need a we'd bit of advice re test date. Clinic told me 5 days after af due which is 9/11/11. However af due 2/4 of nov. I had 2 trigger shots hence the 2 dates. I was wondering when I could test without the hcg being in my system and get an accurate result on 4/11/11 ? What do u all think?


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello,
Please can I be added to the list, I have ET yesturday not great quality embies - 1 x 5 cell and 1 x 4 cell, so I hoping and praying they're strong little ones and get a spert on.  This is my second cycle, DH has a blockage so had surgical sperm removal operation so he's hobbiling around with sore balls!  Luckily they managed to get 4 straws of sperm so if this cycle doesn't work they can use the frozen, as this was his 4th ball operation.  


  to everyone


----------



## lynn1303

Aw poor dh. Just give him some tlc. It's about time men got the ring around!! Xxx


----------



## hjanea

Hi everyone!! Hello to all the newbies!!
I was very busy at work this morning but hopefully I didn't do anything too heavy. I've occasionally had very slightly stained cm this morning but at pesent it is clear (touch wood)and so I am hoping that it wasn't indicative of a problem. What I'm really hoping is that it was implantation spotting and I am torn between thinking it was and then being so disappointed with a bfn and thinking that it means that something has gone wrong and the next 11 days being the worst ever!!
Anyhow enough of me, hows everyone else this afternoon?
Helen.xx


----------



## Coralie

Hi everyone, particularly to the Pumpkins!

Please can I join you.  I had 2 blastocysts put back on Saturday and my test date is 1st November.  Exactly one week away.  I don't think it can go any slower...

Helen - That definitely sounds like implantation spotting to me.  You lucky thing!  It's certainly far too early to be your period.

Is anyone else literally shaking?  Since ET, my hands are all over the place.  I'm assuming it's something to do with the drug cocktail I'm on (clexane, prednisolone, asprin, ritodrine, progsterone injections).  Would be keen to hear from anyone experiencing the same thing...

xx

xx


----------



## hjanea

Hi and welcome Coralie, congratulations on being PUPO! Could well be that nice cocktail of drugs you are on making you shake. Have to confess my hands were shaking this morning but it was down to a very poorly resident!!!LOL!!-I had to have a cup of tea afterwards!!
H.xxx


----------



## Salty78

Hello everyone and all the new people! Good luck to all and yay for all those pupo's 
it's nice to hear that I'm not the only one going insane! I've also got until 4 November and cannot help but scrutinze every feeling I'm having, sigh…
going out tonight with a lady I met at my clinic, we are going to sit and obsess together, ha!
Xxx


----------



## VictoriaC11

Hi Ladies, 

Welcome everyone!! Its lovely having so many people testing at a similar time. Its my 2nd time round, I've closeted myself off from too much external research as theres just too much contradictory stuff out there and i'd drive myself mad worrying.
Last times 2ww was an absolute bloody nightmare, literally felt like I was having a mental breakdown and just wasnt myself at all, this time however husband and I feel sooo much more positive. Cant really explain it but just have a sense of calm about me... Dont get me wrong, I feel like a big fat bloated mess, my clothes dont fit, im living in leggings and have developed teenage acne (not to mention to god awful wind) but all that aside Im feeling alot stronger mentally... I think im going to have a real issue on my hands if it ends up BFN though because I just wont be prepared for that at all - Im so convinced it is BFP, which is strange as im fairly pessamistic by nature.... Perhaps i'll swing the other way by weekend though!!

HUGE HUGS AND ARMFULS OF GOODLUCK TO EVERYONE XXX


----------



## Pip1

Hi ladies, wondered if I could join you on your journey. I am due my test on 2 Nov, but just looking at some of the other threads Im getting more concerned. I realise everyone is different but does everyone get symptoms on their 2ww? I've heard a lot saying they have had a little blood etc which could be implant bleeding sand sore boobs, I've had nothing at all apart from night sweats which I'm putting down to meds . Anyone else not feeling much or should I be bracing myself for the inevitable? Sorry for sounding so negative but this is so hard to do


----------



## lollipops

Hi ladies,

Pip - we are vary massively & I believe a lot of the symptoms are pessaries related. Please don't fret if you don't get implantation spotting, many women don't & still go on to get bfp! Don't worry hun, it doesn't mean it isn't working if your not feeling much.   my boobs ache but I know that's from the pessaries as the 2ww goes on they stop hurting , think my body stops being so sensitive to the meds. Best of luck hun, not too much further for you! 

Victoria - love your PMA hun! Wish you could rub some off on me, but to be fair I am more positive that usual. I have a few factors that have changed that I'm hoping means I stand a better chance of a bfp.
I had my tubes clipped to avoid them leaking into my uterus as they contained a toxic fluid.
I had 2 embies transferred for the first time ever.
I have managed to produce a thicker womb lining than ever before.

I'm hoping these 3 factors give us the edge this time round but you just never know! i find it hard to think positively, im naturally a 'glass half empty' kind of girl but I can't tell you how much I want this to work, we can't afford another go.


Anyway, i have a driving lesson now so must dash! Still can't believe I haven't learnt to drive at my age!


----------



## clairehew

HI All!

Just wanted to introduce myself and say I'm on my 2ww, due to test Nov 2nd - very scared.  I had my ET on sunday, and so far haven't been too bad (apart from a bit of obsessive googling!), I'm trying very hard not to worry that I don't have any symptoms.  I think everyone  and every pregnancy is different, I'm avoiding the symptoms which resulted in pregnancy threads - it will just freak me out!  My mum didn't even know she was pregnant until 2 months down the line with my brother, and never had morning sickness with either of us, so i think of that and it makes me feel better 

Claire xx


----------



## millypie

Hi Claire and Pip
I am also due to test on 2nd Nov and haven't been having many symptoms, so like you trying not to worry. 
I had 2 early blastos transferred on Sunday and felt really positive about that, but before we even got home the paranoia had started to kick in 
This is our 1st treatment so praying we'll be lucky enough to get a BFP!  
The pessaries made my boobs sore when I first started taking them after ec, but that wore off, however today they feel tender again-hoping that's a positive sign!
Good luck to you both and everyone else. Hope you're not going too insane


----------



## Sorrell

Hello everyone.

I am on my two ww, having gone through my third cycle of ICSI.  My OTD is 5th November.  Which is a Saturday and we are seeing friends at their house for the whole weekend.  Cannot decide whether to wait until Sunday night, when I get home.  I am not very hopeful as we had a day 2 transfer of two embryos and therefore I am trying to work out where would be the best place to get a negative.\

Finding this website and all your posts really supportive.

Thank you

Sorrell


----------



## christinaw

Hey all. There is a lot of positivity on this thread .........from someone who is really going through the horrors of complete negativity.  I suppose 4 times on the 2ww will probably do that to ya!! Have zero symptoms apart from the odd twinge in my back............. and not sure how I will cope this time if it is a negative again.  All stages of the IVF process are so postive for me great eggs etc..., and always seem to fall at the important last hurdle!!!  Woke up this morning with a migraine too. Just to kill me altogther  
TG for work!!


----------



## VictoriaC11

Lollipops, I definitely think theres 3 bloody brilliant reasons to feel positive!! 
So far im still convinced its worked, my mums practically hyperventillating every time I speak to her, so worried that my hopes are going to be dashed but I really dont think they are!!
Lots of ladies (me included) testing on 2nd November!! Can't Wait!! Fingers crossed for everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Victoria- I love you style!!! You go girl!!! Its actually really great to read that your so positive. Helps lift our spirits too!    

Chistina- I feel your pain, This is my 3rd 2ww but we have had 4 attempts at fertililty tx and it really does dash your hopes! But having said that at some point the luck has to get passed on to us doesnt it?! And why not now? Lots of     for you

Sorell- Don't be disheartened by a day 2 transfer. I had a day 2 transfer too and at first I was pretty upset by it but I have read of plenty of successes on this site and to be fair my clinic only do a day 2 or day 5 transfer anyway! so I didnt get a choice to have a day 3! As for testing a day early or later, I doubt that you would get a wrong result. I am in the same boat to be fair as I have a concert on the 5th Nov but my OTD is the 6th, I am thinking I will test on the 5th that way if its a negative I can go to the concert and get drunk! Thats if I feel like it, If its a positive I probably won't go as I worry about the big crowds and getting pushed over etc.Lots of     to you too.

Millypie- Lots of     to you!Hoping the sore boobies are a positive sign too!  

I find this 2ww bit the worst. I just can't stand the highs and lows of it! One minute I am feeling positive the next I am down in the dumps! I am only 5dp2dt.....such a long way to go yet!


----------



## christinaw

Lollipops - we have a very similar story actually.  Even the tube scenario. Please please please god this time for both of us and all    Hope all your signs are positive.
Victoria will you pass on that positivity could do with a fraction of it   
I have been going to all these holistic therapist for about 6 months now and they have been trying to embed some positive mental attitude into me along with other things that they do...... Well in fairness I did go into treatment on top of the world, and it was all about "letting the universe decide my fate".  mmmmmh I think I might seek a refund


----------



## Pip1

It's me again. Still stressing about the implantation bleeding. How long after et would you get the implantation bleeding? I know people have been brilliant on trying to reassure me but for some bizarre reason  I keep focusing on this one thing ( well others too but this seems to be rearing it's ugly head each time)


----------



## nickinoodle

Just on the train so can't write muCh on rubbish phone just wondering after having 5 day blast transfer how may days after your otd is. I had fet transfer friday and otd is not till 4th is this too long? Do u think could test earlier? X x x


----------



## millypie

Hi nickinoodle. I had day 5 transfer on 23 oct and my otd is 2nd nov, so that's 10 days later. However, that's for a bpt not htp. Htp would've been 3days later (5th). Hope that helps? x
Pip,depends what day you had transfer. But I think from approx 8 days after ec x


----------



## Magpie80

Hi
Had grade a hatching blasto back 2 days ago. OTD 9 th Nov a million years away. 
Lisa xx


----------



## lynn1303

Lisa my test date is 9/11:11 too. It does feel a million miles away. My parents go on hols on 7th and want to know result b4 they go so if I don't bleed I may test on 7th. Although I have made a pact with a friend we would both test on 8th. I prefer to test with my friend a bit of moral support. Xxx


----------



## bally78

Morning ladies, can I join you? I'm now pupo with 1 8 cell embryo, my clinic don't grade but embryologist said it was good quality and all cells were even. I did have 3 embryos but the other 2 died after thaw   . Had et yest and my otd is 11/11/11 which feels like a million years away!
I asked clinic to go on progesterone pessaries (mad I know!) Had failed iui's and a m/c in the past, with my first ivf got a bfp a.d used pessaries (maybe mind I dd matter but have faith in them).
Off this week, back to work Mon xx


----------



## lilgem

morning ladies xx

havent been on for a few day been a moody   all week argued a lot with DH all sorted now but didn't feel great at the time.
just a quick question iv been having crampy stabbing pains when i get or when i'm going to bed and i cant sleep on my belly as its that sore and my boobicles are just so big they don't fit in my bra are these all good signs??


i just gotta say that since i was last on the group has grown massively,    to all the newbies and    on pupo buckets and buckets or baby dust to u all.   


how is everyone else feeling on their 2ww ?


----------



## lollipops

Welcome bally. The waiting seems forever but let's hope we get there soon lots of  

Lilgem - I've been a tad off with Dh too, think our emotions are running very high at the minute.  I've got cramps too, started this morning & are very low down. I was thinking it was AF but your right it could be implantation I suppose! Let's hope so


----------



## Whirl

Hi everyone

I've not got much to say really which is why I haven;t been posting as regularly, and trying to go out a lot to avoid thinking about 2ww!

Lilgem I have had some cramps but nothing like af, and also my boobs are really tender, I'm putting it all down to the progesterone though as I've never been on it before.

Also, I have been getting really hot, has anyone else had that?

Whirl


----------



## bally78

Just a quick question. I had a natural fet, ovulated  day 16 had et day 21. How long will it take for 8 cell embryo to transfer?could my Af arrive before it had chance to implant? X


----------



## bally78

Sorry it shouldn't say transfer! Meant to put implant! X


----------



## Daisy Princess

Morning Ladies,


I had some bad news yesturday, my grandma died, which wasn't expected as she seemed ok.  Very sad but I' trying to stay positive.  I've not got many symptons with regards to 2ww, boob are a bit sore but not as bad as the last 2ww, don't know if anyone ese is suffering but I think I've got thrush also - just what I need!  I had acupuncture yesturday in hope that it helps the implantion.

Sorry Bally, don't know anything about fet x

xxxx


----------



## lilgem

lillipops - i thoght it was just me but he doesnt help matters cos he bites back i lost it back the ps3 took the roth of my temper  .
cramps sound like they are in the same place as mine just hope it is implantation like u said i really wanna test b 4 my HTD but really dunno what to do whats the early it could show up? xx


whirl - hope ur ok hun i think wer all feeling a lil dragged out at the min just doesnt seem to go any faster does it, just keep ur self busy xx


d/princess - sorry to read about ur gran    , keep ur chin up hun not long to go now  xx


much love and cuddles to u all xxx


----------



## Amy35

Hi,

Can I join  you all please? I had two, 2 day embies transferred yesterday! The long wait begins, otd 11/11! 

So how you all keeping sane? 

Xx


----------



## clairehew

hi Amy!

I'm pretty new to this thread too.

The answer to your question is I'm not!  It is on my mind constantly, i test on the 2nd, I had two day 5's transferred back on sunday, and i was doing really well until yesterday - and then it all went downhill with all the negative thoughts!

Congrats on your ET, are you taking time off to rest?

xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi ladies, can I join you?

I am having my ET on Saturday and my OTD is 10th Nov. I know a lot of the ladies on here from the positive pumpkins Oct/Nov thread so   to you all and   to those of you I don't know yet. Here's hoping we have a lot of positive results.

Daisy princess I am so sorry to read about your grandma. There's nothing I can say to take the pain away, I hope you have a lot of support around you at this difficult time  

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Daisy - So sorry about your Grandma       

Welcome newbies, hope the waiting doesn't drive you too mad.

I had quite painful cramps this morning at about 7am, was quite concerned as felt like it was leading to AF but perhaps it was implantation? Who knows! Its just very strange and confusing!  x


----------



## hjanea

DaisyPrincess-so sorry to read about your Grandma.

Hi Amy and Katie!!

Hi to the 'regulars'!!

Lollipops-everything crossed they were 'good' cramps!!
I'm afraid I've got pinkish/red spotting again. Don't know if its the beginning of the end or I did too much at work today. I've felt a bit sick on and off today and had a headache all day. However I've now finished work for my hols. Mum has brought the cases down for me and I'm determined to try and focus on going away and getting some sunshine rather than this awful 2ww. I suppose I should try and be optimistic and think I've had 2 bfn cycles with no bleeding so at least its a change to the pattern but I'm on my guard against being let down if/when af arrives


----------



## lollipops

Hjanea - bit of brown potting is a good sign hun. My clinic take it a sign of implantation, so my fingers are crossed for you hun. You pack your cases and enjoy the sunshine, will do you the world of good!


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks to Lollipops, katiedoll, and lillgem for the best wishes for my Grandma, it feels sereal.  The fundreal is next Wed and OTD is Friday -    it's a bfp.


I've not had many symptoms, don't know if that's a good or bad sign.


Hjanea -    it's implantation bleed - hope you enjoy your holiday x


Love DP x


----------



## lilgem

d/princess - u know what they say as one leaves another one comes   xxxxx


----------



## bally78

*daisyprincess* I was just about to post the same as *lilgem* this could also be a gift from her. Big hugs x


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi everyone,

I'm now officially on the 2WW so please let me join the November club! I'll be 14DPO on 8th November (I think). Scary biscuits.   

Good luck all xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Let's hope so xxx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi Pinkcat,

Sorry mine can be put down as OI.

L xx


----------



## Amy35

Thanks Claire and Hyjanea for the welcome, morning all!!

Fingers crossed it's implantation bleed for you  

Claire, I have booked some leave until 8th and I am currently taking it very easy bed sofa, sofa, bed! Noticed I am looking a bit pale today, need some fresh air!! Have you been taking it easy? 

Bad news last night, my friend had a bfp after 3 attempts last week, I have never known her so happy. Her symptoms started to lessen over the week and when she had to test again she had a bfn. So cruel, she is devastated. I know no words will comfort her right now , I feel so sad for her.


On a lighter note I am so fed up with eating protein, I just want a plate of veg!


Xx


----------



## Galadriel

This is driving me mad! Trying not to symptom spot but it is hard! Basically feel normal, no breast tenderness or anything. Have a very pale brown/ pink discharge sometimes. Having the odd tummy cramp. I really think it is a bfn and can't summon any pma. Otd is Tuesday which is ages. Planning to test Sunday which is still ages!
Arrrgh!


----------



## lollipops

Amy - how awful for your friend  

Galadriel - my boobs aren't sore anymore either, and I don't feel much different. Doesn't mean its not worked hun. So many ladies don't feel anything, and why should they?! If you had fallen preg naturally you wouldn't have a clue that you were pregnant at this stage. Most ladies don't show any signs of pregnancy until they are at least 4wks gone.xxx


----------



## suzymc

helllooooooooo
i'm waving madly.

i have been spying on the October 2ww (there's been so much gr8 news over there) that i hadn't even considered that there'd be a Nov 2wwthread (IVF brain!) then i just had a look and there's so many of my PP girls & lovely Lollipops on this thread that i'm going to stick around. I wasn't going to join a 2ww wait thread but i can't resist now with so many of you on it! 

so my ET 3dt was Saturday and my OTD is 4th Nov. 

As a lot of you know i've had a rotten sore throat. followed by a nose that streams water and now an annoying cough. nice hey!

i've had a load of twinges but i have convinced myself it's Progesterone related as with this illness i would be suprised that my McEmbies have survived the ride. Don't get me wrong i AM still positive. i have chats with my tummy and visualise them in there. i'm just in two minds right now

love 2 all

Suzy xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Helllooooo suzy!! Nice to have you aboard hun!     . You have joined a nice thread here, and its always nice to have a familiar face around! Ohh you sound full of cold hun, can't be nice but your McEmbies (love it! ) are tucked up nicely. so don't worry!


----------



## lisadaz99

Hi everyone  im on my first ever cycle of ivf and had 2 blastocysts transferred on sat 22nd of october my test day is 2nd of november. Wishing u all the best of luck xx


----------



## Sorrell

Morning everyone

We are getting ever closer to November, although this week i just dragging.  Having said that, have lost many an hour perusing this site  

My OTD is 5th November.  I don't feel any symptoms other than fatigue but I think that is as a result of not doing much everyday.  I read in Zita's book that the HCG really only starts being produced a few days after implantation so you are not necessarily going to feel any symptoms early on, at least that's what I  am hoping.

Had a dream last night that it was BFN for me, quite a horrid dream and very real.  

Have a couple of questions:

1st:  has anyone been advised to continue taking the cyclogest pessaries after they get a BFP?  I have been to two clinics, one expected me to keep taking progesterone until at least 8 weeks pregnant (which didn't happen), whilst my current clinic has only given me enough to take me up to the day of the test.

2nd:  Just out of interest, has everyone else given up alcohol and caffeine and increased their protein intake?  I have this time but I have a lot of doctors in my family who don't think it makes any difference.  I just want to know all this self denial is for a reason!!

 for BFPs all round!

Sorrell


----------



## ren8353

Hi Sorrell,

If I remember correctly, when I had my last ivf with ARCG in January they weaned me off the pessaries for a couple of weeks after my m/c. Up until the 8 week pregnancy I was on pessaries in addition to the aweful butt progesterone shots.

I'm in my second ivf cycle now. ET tomorrow   but I haven't stopped caffeine altogether. I still have 1 cup of normal tea a day and a couple of redbush teas (caffeine free) throughout the day. I'm also eating a little more protein but nothing significant. I think it's entirely your call but I do think we should be careful with the caffeine and have zero alcohol. 

Hope that helps a bit.

Good luck to you  

x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello everyone!


Hi Sorrell - i cut out alcohol and caffeine through both of my cycles - i think you should do what you feel happy with, so if it doesn't work you don't have any regrets.  


Hi LIsa - wishing you all the best on being pupo x


Hello Suzy - we've got the same test day - hopefully it'll be a lucky one!  Hope your cold goes soon.


Hope everyone else is ok and not going too mad!  My boobs seem to be getting bigger every day, probably the pessaries working.


Love DP x


----------



## lollipops

Sorrell - my clinic give me enough pessaries to last me up till OTD, then if positive I have to continue the pessaries up till 12wks.
As for caffeine & alcohol I don't touch either during tx, I normal quit both 3 months in advance but didn't bother this time as quitting for that length of time hasn't ever got me a bfp. I haven't ever bothered with the protein thing, personally I don't believe it does anything. But that's just my thoughts...do as you feel best suits you. Everyone is different. Having said this my clinic say caffeine doesn't massively effect the outcome of ivf, so they are happy if women continue drinking it as long as they cut back to 1/2 cups a day. I love a nice coffee but have always cut it out despite my clinic being laid back about it. You just have to please yourself at the end of the day.x

Hello everyone else!


----------



## millypie

Hi sorrell. My clinic's policy is you continue the cyclogest pessaries until day 77 of pregnancy, following a BFP.
I have cut out all alcohol & caffeine-I've also been drinking red bush tea as an alternative.  
I ate more protein prior to ec, but just eating healthy, balanced diet since (with some cake on my down days!)
Question for ladies on cyclogest pessaries. Have been taking mine twice daily at 12hour intervals, (6am & 6pm) but not sure what to do when clocks go back an hour?!Anyone else had same thought?! Might call clinic for advice!
Welcome Lisa, we'll be testing on same day. Good luck!!
Hope the sunshine is boosting everyone's PMA xx


----------



## lollipops

Milly - not really thought about that! May have to call my clinic too! Thanks for the reminder!x


----------



## christinaw

I like the rest of you cut out everything that I like - caffeine and  booze for probably 3 months before hand.  I be soooo good that I could burst come the end. It has made no difference!  I have taken a more relaxed approach this time and all in moderation.  It is pot luck I think at the end of the day!!  
Mmmmmmh thinking of testing tommorrow - OTD 2nd November.  It will be day 11 since ET.  What do you think??


----------



## lollipops

Christina - what day transfer did you have again? 11 days is still pretty early days, if its a negative it doesn't mean it won't change. Your body needs time to start showing the pregnancy hormone & you may be a bit too soon. Your call hun, but from experience I found testing early did nothing but upset & confuse me more. But I can't preach, because like I have said I've been there & done it. Think you have to remind yourself whatever the result is it can change, I've even know ladies test early & get a bfp and by otd its a bfn - either the trigger shot still in their system or a very early chemical pregnancy, either way must have been awful to of had their dreams crushed. 
Not trying to scare you hun. Just giving you food for thought! I was warned of all these things but I ignored them & still tested, naughty me! 
I do believe if you test a day before your otd, 9 times out of 10 your getting the correct result. But any earlier than that & its sometimes not a reliable answer. Good luck!x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Ren I am having ET tomorrow too, good luck  

I asked about the clocks going back and was told an hour won't make any difference.

Got a yucky cold but hopefully this won't affect my chances. Has anyone else been suffering too?

Katie x


----------



## suzymc

*lollipops* - hey you   thx 4 your lovely welcome and for yet again setting my mind at rest about my cold. i wish the cold would B off so i can tell if what i'm feeling isn't cold related. but as you know i'm good at thinking myself pregnant. i'm a pro at it

*katiedoll* - with me around know you're not the only one  flippin colds. we must just be susceptible with everything we've gone through.

*lisadaz* - i'm 1st IVF too with 2 3DT embryos on board  good luck to you too

*sorrell* - my OTD is the day b4 yours eek! i have been told to continue on with the pessaries for 8 weeks after a BFP. yes i gave up alcohol and caffeine and upped my protein.

*daisy princess* - hello fellow OTD. here's to the next 7 days going really really fast

hello to everyone else. i'd better pop back to the pumpkin thread before they think i've forgotten about them all

Question - anyone else having twinges? if so what do they feel like? also anyone feeling sick yet? i think all my symptoms are cold or progesterone related

love 2 all

Suzy xxx


----------



## christinaw

Lollipops - transfer date was 19th October - about 10 years ago (well that's what it feels like)!!  Thanks for the advice by the way.  Mentally I don't think it could be any worse  . Not a symptom kind. Except for a pain in my back.  
How are you  holding up? 
My poor husband is as stressed as I am.  We have not literally mentioned the topic since ET.  He ain't going to take bad news too well.
Parents arriving for weekend!!! I can see a sparring match.


----------



## lollipops

Suzy- the odd twinge or cramp type thing but feel its just the pessaries in my case! But I have to hope its something more 

Christina - myself & DH are dealing with it much the same. We haven't really talked about it since ET too, scared of getting our hopes up so its easier to brush it under the carpet! Fine by me because I couldn't cope with talk of what if's, twins, singles, boy or girl...its too heartbreaking to discuss incase it hasn't worked. We have been here before & I think we have both learnt to not get carried away & almost ignore the subject.
Good luck with the parents, we were suppose to have the inlaws up for the weekend but put them off, don't need the 20 questions right now & they constantly put their foot in it! Lol x


----------



## bally78

*suzymc* this extra progesterone is really kicking in. Went shopping this am with my mum and dd, came home and put dd for a nap. I went to bed too and have just woken up 2 hours later. I'm absolutely exhausted! Is anyone else having fatigue from these pesssaries? X


----------



## suzymc

*lollipops * - i have read my pessary leaflet about 100 times and for some reason it doesn't list any possible side effects. but upon googling it seems what i'm feeling is side effects. but i'm also worried it could be my ovaries. not sure how far to the side my ovarie twinges would be!

*bally78* - my fatigue is just from lack of sleep. i keep dreaming about embryos in trays and all sorts of odd things. i am going to have a nap for a bit now though as my mind is running on over time

xxx


----------



## jade3

Hi ladies, hope you all well.

I have just had my ET they got 2 good grade so im PUPO :0) 
My OTD is 10th november fingers crossed.

Sending lotd of sticky vibes n baby dust. Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls,

Hope you's don't mind me posting on your thread. I got et on the 19th of october at royal infirmary. My otd is the 1st of november  dh will not let me buy a home pregnancy kits! I'm sooooo tempted to get it myself lol


----------



## lollipops

Anyone had any hot sweats? I only ask as I had a hot sweat in the middle of the night and had to get out of bed and cool off!

xxx


----------



## Sorrell

Thank you for all your responses.  Well at least I am not the only one living like a nun.  My DH has given up caffeine and alcohol too so we get some very funny looks when we turn up at parents' houses etc with our full compliment of rooibos and herbal teas and my wake up coffee (non-caffeine alternative to coffee,  which is ok once you get used to it).  as lots of you have said, at least I feel I have done everything I can do whether it makes any difference in the end or not.

As for twinges, I get the odd one, sort of where my ovaries are.  Trying very hard not to rad anything into it. My acupuncturist told me this afternoon to live as normal a life as possible and stop obsessing.  As if!!

Helpful advice re pesaries.  Thank you.  Had completely forgotten about the time difference.  Glad to hear it shouldn't make much difference.

Thinking of you all.

Sorrel


----------



## Guest

Lollipop - I do have hot sweats aswell try sleeping with wee non-wired bra (£3 out of asda) I find that comfy and coolingas too cold now for window to be open!


----------



## hjanea

Evening everyone.
Hi to the newbies!

Lollipop-the progesterone gives me hot sweats.

AFM-more bleeding today-pinkish, red but only there when I wipe but larger  amounts today. I also have low back pain and that 'heavy' pre af feeling. I am resigned to thinking its all over and am now contemplating packing a hpt to put myself out of my misery on my OTD (2nd) if the bleeding continues.


----------



## lollipops

Hjanea- Sorry the bleeding is continuing, wish I could say something to reassure you but I know what its like when you start bleeding during the 2ww, its very hard to be positive. Perhaps you should do an early HPT to ease your mind hun, thats what I did on my first cycle. The torment was driving me mad and I  needed an answer. Of course you are still a while off yout OTD so you can't truly believe the result is accurate but I do understand the needing to do it      that this bleeding stops and you continue on to a BFP ! We have all read of endless sucess stories on here from ladies who have bled


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Hi everyone.  Sorry for being a bit rubbish replying to posts lately.  My DD has been bit poorly so not had much time to post lots and lots.  I have been checking up occasionally.  Hoping you are all doing ok?

I'm only on day 3 past ET!  It feels like a lifetime.

Can I just ask and please don't think I'm a hypochondriac as I'm not normally like this, but wanted to know if anyone else has these symptoms since starting IVF?

- lumps in boobs/pain
- feeling sick
- weight gain (fat not water retention)
- twinges in cervix area
- aches in left ovary area
- back ache (kidney area)
- tiredness/lethargy

I'm sure all of the above are from the drugs, but it would just put my mind at rest to hear if anyone else having similar.

What's everyone doing to take your mind off things?

Good luck everyone.....  Sending you all lots of positive vibes.xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Anitbodies -

My boobs are sore when I prod them
Have once woke up in the morning feeling tad sicky but it passed
I am tired - but I am sure thats from doing nothing  
Do get aches and twinges and cramps in the tummy area, but varies where!
Woke up very hot last night and really sweaty

Thats all I have expierenced so far but like you believe its all pessarie related


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Thanx Lollipops.  U have OTD day before me.  Hope your 2 little embryos are snuggled in nice and Cosy.Xxx


----------



## hjanea

Hi Lolli,
I've packed a test but I won't test until at least the 2nd and only then if I still have the spotting. I know what you mean about sucesses that have bled but I can't help fearing the worse.
Anyhow I hope the rest of your 2ww, and everyone elses go well and I want hear about lots of bfps next saturday night when I get back. Might not be on again as the taxi is coming at 6am and I still need to do downstairs vaccing, change clocks and set dvd for downton and set light timers, oh and I have yet more washing to put away when the driser finished-think I might do that in the morning as I'm planning to get up at 4.45-really looking forward to that!!
Anyhow GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!!
Lots of love, Helen.xx


----------



## lollipops

Helen,

You have a wonderful break! You deserve it! Fingers crossed you get that bfp!!


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. Freaking out a bit. I had my iui last thurs. my otd is 9 nov. yesterday I had some brown discharge when I wiped sorry if tmi. Today it's still there but more of. I had to change my pants. I just feel its the beginning of the end. I still have cramping and sore boobs. Ive just been off work for a week about to start the first of 7 shifts tomorrow.


----------



## Daralanteriel

Evening ladies, may I join you?


I had 2 2day embryos put back on board today. We have been TTC for nearly four years and this is our first attempt at IVF. Our OTD is 11/11/11 so fingers crossed for then!


Babydust to us all!    


   


Dara
x


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Daralanteriel - Surely with that test date you've got to feel positive.  Wow!!! 11/11/11!  Are you testing 11am too?  Wouldn't that be a fantastic story to tell your family.  All the best. T. Xx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls need a wee bit of advice, otd is 1st nov. I done a sneaky test this am (29th oct) and it came up a bfn  Is it too soon to test? Or is this the end?


----------



## Amy35

Hi everyone, 

Dara, you are testing on the same day as me ( I had a 2dt with 2 on 26th) , fingers crossed! 


I am so bloated and it s got worse. It comes out from under my boobs down, I have lost all my waist definition and it hurts! I was just bloated at night, now all the time. I don't remember it being this bad from my first cycle. How is it for you ladies? I am on crinone... Probably a poor responder , I have low amh so risk of ohss zilch? I would really welcome your thoughts....

Hope you are all doing ok and 2ww is not driving you mad 

Xx


----------



## Galadriel

It might be too soon. My otd is 1/11 as well but my EC was 14/10 so 3 days before yours. I was planning to test tomorrow at 16dpec.  You aren't even 14dpec yet. 
Hope it changes to bfp on Tuesday xx


----------



## suzymc

positive feelings = gone!
Twinges now have gone and have been replaced by pre-AF feelings. It started last night and hasn't really gone away. cervix feels like AF is due and boobs have started to feel just how they feel when AF is due. I warned DH this may be AF on it's way and he looked so devastated i could have cried. 
sorry to bring the mood of the thread down. i'm not feeling great.
DH now has my cold too 

lolli - i think my hot sweats have just been from my cold but i have had them. my tummy was burning hot the other day too i had to take nearly all my clothes off whilst DH was cold! he's rarely cold.

sorrell - where do you consider your ovaries to be exactly? i'm trying to work it out and have given in. i'm changing my pessarie taking by half an hour today and then the same for a few days and then back to normal times after that to fit in with the clock changes

hjanea -   i'll reply properly to you on PP hun xx

lynn - i hope your discharge has gone away for you. it could be implantation. how many days are you between ET and OTD? 11th Nov seems a long time away for it to be AF

good luck to all those with embies on board. 

dionne - i have seen from many posts that 3 days before OTD can be too early. that's why they give you a OTD as that is the day they know you should have enough of the pregnancy hormone for it to show on the test. 3 days early your body prob won't have enough of the PregH.  

amy35 - no bloating anymore for me. i lost my bloating after EC. sadly my 2ww is driving me loopy

anyone else had twinges on day 4-6 after 3dt followed by AF feelings on evening 6/day 7 after ET? I'm 1 week today since transfer.... anyone else that or past it? how do you feel? any AF signs?

love a very fed up Suzy xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks girls for your help it has stopped the tears and worrying! Xx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Hi everyone.  Hang on in there!!!!  It seems forever though!!!

Amy35-  I too have a low AMH of 1!  I was on Gonal F 300.  I too feel huge!!!  I am usually fairly slim, so maybe for me it's more noticeable?  I too was told v low risk of OHSS...

But I too have no waist and big belly...

BUT don't care!  As long as I get my BFP.  You too.xx

Good luck ladies.xxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Morning Ladies,

Suzy - Hang in there - AF symtpoms are the most common even with a bfp (I know this cos i couldn't sleep so was reading this thread at 5.30am) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0 - symptoms during 2ww that went onto a bfp!
I didnt sleep well at all last night and was wide awake from about 4am with things going round my head. The 2ww is getting to me now. We're testing on the same day, my back is starting to hurt and my boobs are tender.   

Lynn - the bleed may be due to the embryo implanting 

Welcome Dara - congrats on being pupo xx

Dionne - it's probably too early to get a accurate result xx


----------



## Amy35

Thanks AB! Sounds like you were on the same protocol to me and similar build!  I keep talking to the minis hoping they aren't getting squished by the bloat!  I will stop worrying! when is your test day?!

fx Lynn it's implantation xx

Suzy, my friend had ad pains throughout her pregnancy. I am with you on the loop front! 

Xx


----------



## Daralanteriel

Antibodiesgoaway - much as I would love to test at 11am I don't think I could wait that long - I don't have the strongest bladder in the world!!!


Amy35 - I don't have the same history as you but I too have felt incredibly bloated since EC. Today is the first day I have felt less so, but still have that full feeling under my diaphragm. I was at risk of OHSS and have been on cabergoline to help prevent it so hopefully it is doing it's job. I have just been drinking loads of water. Good luck for the 11/11/11!


Dara
X


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Amy35 my test day is 7th Nov.  Xx


----------



## suzymc

thanks to daisy princess and amy35 - amy didn't you come on the Oct/Nov thread for a bit? i remember saying hello to a Amy 
Well i'm feeling a bit more positive. i've now read most of the 2ww thread that lead to a BFP and i am pleased to see AF pains has the highest percentage so i will NOT give up hope. daisy i will take sore boobs as being fine then as you are my OTD partner. (u know there's 4 of us for 4th Nov from the pumpkins?)
i too am getting rotten nights sleeps
we're having a roast chicken for dinner tonight to cheer me up. free range chicken is so expensive in france so it's a treat! 
since i typed all my rants this morning i've felt happier in myself. we currently are watching Muriel's Wedding for the zillionth time. nothing like a feel good film 

Love Suzy xxxx


----------



## jan33piglet

H, can I join please? Just had transfer today of 2 2 days embies. (both 4 cells good quality) first IVF tx. Test date is 11/11. Xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi ladies, had 2 x 7 cell 3 day embryos transferred today. No personals today, feeling a bit sick so want to get off the laptop.

Will catch up with more of you soon xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Everyone!

Welcome all the new members!!!    

Suzy - Pleased you are feeling more positive!     That's the spirit!    

I am the same actually, I am feeling more confident and positive today and a part of me believes this might actually work!!!


----------



## lisaandchris

Hi Ladies

Can i join you? I had one lovely blast transferred today OTD 9th November...trying to stay positive, just know i will be going     n a few days....come on little embie stick for mummy and daddy we love you so so much already!!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

can I join please...14th November


----------



## lollipops

Hello girls, welcome !! sending you sticky vibes!!  and of course lots of


----------



## lynn1303

Hiya thanks for ur prayers for implantation bleeding but it's been going on for 3 days. Has anyone ever heard of this ? Xxxxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi everyone,


Suzy - glad ur feeling more positive, hope you enjoyed ur chicken dinner x. Who are the other fellow testers on 4th?


Welcome mrs scouse, lisaandchris and jan x


----------



## nickinoodle

My otd is the 4th ladies! Had I had w fet blast transfered on 21st octoBer x x x


----------



## lynn1303

My af is due on 4th but was told to wait til 9th b4 test. I might do a wee cheeky early one. Xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi,

Can you add me to the November 2ww please, only doing ovulation induction with Gonal-f this month, started on 28th, otd will prob be 21st November  

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## SuzQ

Hi All
Please can I join this thread? I'm 3dp3dt and my test date is November 10th. Good luck everyone.
SuzQ


----------



## Galadriel

Morning ladies,
BFP! 16dpec and 18 days post trigger so I think it is a true one. 
We are so happy! 
Xxx


----------



## bally78

huge, huge congratulations! How many days post transfer? I'm only 5 dpt and am going insane!
Well donex


----------



## Daisy Princess

Great news Galadriel - congratualtions x


Welcome Suzq and WelshBird!  


Lynn- I'm thinking of testing early, maybe the day before otd.  Are you still bleeding?  I read in my zita west book that some ladies are rpone to bleeding, just rest as much as you can.


Nickinoodle - I hope the 4th is a luck day for us all x do you have any symptoms?


Love DP x


----------



## Galadriel

Erm 11 I think. I had a blast transferred.
The 2ww drove me crazy - hope you get your bfp!


----------



## suzymc

morning everyone

i have a good feeling about the 4th Nov. Not that i'm biased now but that now makes 5 of us with OTDs on the 4th
myself, Daisy Princess, Whirl, Salty78 & Nickinoodle..... eek!  i know some haven't come over to the 2ww thread but they're still on PP....

i still feel really quite rubbish! how long can a cold last FFS!!!!! but i am remaining as positive and happy as i can possibly manage. i wish my cold would go away though so then i know what may be symptoms and what may well just be my cold! grrrrrrrr  

anyways   to all the new ladies on here. Welcome to the crazy world that has been called the 2ww. I would like to rename it though to something longer! Here's to trying to keep each other sane.

lynn - some women can bleed virtually all the time with a BFP!!!! how are you today?

galadriel - that is just fabulous news! YAY. all the best for your future xx Oh yes the trigger will be long out your system

daisy princess - roast chicken was just what the doctor ordered thx. lol. I too am thinking of POAS early......... but i prob won't announce the results until i get my OTD blood results. just incase you know!

lolli - how r u doing 2day?

love 2 all
Suzy xxxx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Congratulations Galadriel.  Fantastic news.xx


----------



## millypie

Congratulations Galadriel! Bet you're over the moon!! Let's hope yours is the first of many BFPs on this thread. Xxx


----------



## SuzQ

Galadriel - What great news - many congratulations.

And thanks for the welcome everyone. Good to be on board.
SuzQ


----------



## Sorrell

Congratulations Galadriel!!  That is fantastic news!!  

Sorrel


----------



## lollipops

Galadriel - Omg that's brilliant! Whooping hoooo! Bet your chuffed to bits! Good on ya girl, heres to a happy healthy pregnancy!x 

Suzy - sorry your still feeling rough hun, nasty cold! Hope it goes away soon. But your keep those positive vibes up! X
Afm - hoping I have another positive day today!


----------



## chaab01

Hi everyone, sorry it's taken me over a week to re-post. Hello to all those that have joined since then.

It's been one long week, feels like years have gone by since our transfer last Friday. Only five days now until 4 Nov! Exciting to think there are so many of us going through the same thing on the same day. I'm finding it really hard now, the wait is awful and I over think every single twinge!! I read so much into everything, and my specialist is right........Google is not my friend!!

As well as symptoms I've also been researching foods to help with implantation and maintaining etc. So far I've read about walnuts, pineapple and dark chocolate........is there anything else that people have read about?

Galadriel - congratulations on your BFP. Fantastic news!!!!

Sending lots of love, hugs and baby dust to everyone


Xx


----------



## bally78

Morning ladies,
My obsession with google is going into overdrive! Had et 1 8 cell good quality last wed, Af is due on Wed 3/11 and otd isn't till 11/11. Could I test on Wed or shall I wait? Anybody else in same situation? It was a natural cycle but I'm now on cyclogest twice a day x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Lollipops - I wish i had your positivity I'm feeling a bit negative today, don't know what chance I've got with the embryos we had transferred.  Got a little cramp in my back every now and then, and sore boobs still, other than that I'm not sure how i feel.


Chaab - I'm totally with you on the 2ww madness, not heard about dark chocolate helping the implant, but it's a good excuse!


Suzy - Hope you feel better soon xx


Hello to everyone else x


----------



## lollipops

Daisy - my embryos were not great either, but lots of ladies fall with poorer graded embryos so why shouldn't we? I believe they develop better in their natural environment anyway. Lots of


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Chaab01 -  Wow dark chocolate.  Not heard that before!!!  Sounds good tho!!!  I love dark chocolate and gave up chocolate as worried about the caffeine it contained?!  

Ive been eating brazil nuts, pineapple, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and manuka honey.

I'm no expert but I took the following list off another fertility site.  May be helpful?  All the best.x

* Drink loads of milk and at least 2 litres of water a day.
* No smoking, alcohol or caffeine.
* Pineapple Juice...the pineapple thing is supposed to be because there's selenium in them, which helps with implantation. But it should be either very fresh juice or fresh pineapple, not concentrated juice or tinned chunks. 
*Other food sources of selenium are sesame seeds, brazil nuts, wheatgerm, and tuna, but you shouldn't eat too much tuna either because it might contain small amounts of mercury which is poisonous! 

All nuts have essential fatty acids which are good for regulating hormones, and vitamin E which helps prevent miscarriage and along with selenium makes your endometrium healthy - apparently!

Basically you should try to eat as varied and balanced a diet as possible, with lots of fruit and veg, some nuts and seeds (sunflower, pumpkin and sesame), oily fish and plenty of protein such as eggs and chicken. And drink plenty of water. Organic is best.

Apparently Zita West's book Fertility and Conception, explains what to eat.

Also any red foods (peppers, strawberries etc its some chinese medicine thing).

Xx


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks ladies. I was dry towards the end of last night into early morning but the brownish dc back today. 

How long does the trigger take to leave ur system? 

Congratulations galadrel. 

Hope u feel better soon Suzy. 

Lollipops. Keep that pma. 

Daisy I wish I could rest but I'm working everyday til fri. My job is heavy so I'm trying to hang back and let other people do pulling and pushing but it's difficult.


----------



## suzymc

oh wow! SIX of us now for the 4th. that's just AMAZING.........

thx lolli - here's to keeping our chins up and all that. lol xx

caab01 - be careful now with nuts and pineapple. they are initially good for implantation but as you are now further along than that they aren't as good now for your growing one. (a few nuts are fine though, just don't over eat as they can cause allergies to the baby, i still eat a few every other day but may cut back soon) i am just like you over researching and reading into everything. although it won't hurt to google what is good to eat when pregnant.  protein, carbs, fats etc. good luck to you my fellow OTD lady. 

bally - we should all have search engines disabled from our computers during 2ww. i've been a nightmare. sorry i can't help with your question

daisy - thx hun. remember quality means nothing. 

also if anyone is anemic/low iron please don't over eat on chocolate as it can stop your iron being absorbed into your body

i spend most of my time googling side effects of progesterone pessaries and comparing them to early pregnancy signs! i need help!
speaking of which
lynn - are u on pessaries? these can sometimes cause a little bleeding but nothing to worry about bleeding. trigger takes about 10 days to leave (but don't quote me)


suzy xx


----------



## lynn1303

My clinic dont do pessaries. I asked them about it after last cycle. I don't know why. Xxx


----------



## suzymc

lynn - perhaps they're just for IVF or ICSI cycles. 

also i forgot to say a great thing to have each day is 2 glasses of full fat milk...... NOT semi skimmed (or skimmed). i have mine with milk shake syrup to make it easier to drink as i'm not a fan of milk. i also have a load on my cereal. broccoli is also always good.


----------



## Guest

Hi girls - I was wondering did any of u get implantation bleeding day 11 after transfer? I haven't had bleeding since this am I near fell off pan crying just so worried


----------



## lollipops

Dionne - implantation bleeding is a good thing! As long as its only a slight brownish colour & doesn't become to heavy. My clinic said bleeding during the 2ww can be common & not always bad news, they gave me a leaflet & it says some ladies can bleed any day between day 5 - 14. X

Afm - I've got spots! Usually get spotty before AF arrives, lost my PMA today girls


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

suzymc -  please can I ask why full fat milk? i do drink a pint everyday but it is semi skimmed. I recently lost over a stone so a little worried about putting that weight back on byt drinking full fat milk, but if there a good reason I would change.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Lollipops - I have had spots since starting the contraceptive pill in September, bad ones!! It may not mean AF x

Jade and SuzQ we are all testing on the same day, there's something reassuring about knowing we will all be going crazy on 9th Nov before the morning test!  

Congratulations Galadriel   hope this is the start of many BFPs in November!! 

Dionne - sorry I can't help with this, I know from reading that many women bleed/spot throughout pregnancy so it is certainly not over yet  

Suzy - your post just prompted me to make a milkshake, hate milk but chocolate milk is fine  

AFM - Going out for a roast soon and can't wait. The drag of the 2ww is all coming back to me so I need lots of little things to look forward to which break up my day!

DH and I haven't slept in the same room for nearly a week now as he's had a bad cold and I started to get one which thankfully only lasted a couple of days. I have been paranoid that I'm going to get ill! Although I miss him I have slept so well!

Had a bit of a wobble before ET yesterday as we were told our embryos were grade 3 (our clinic grade from 1-4) the embryologist was great and very reassuring though, telling us he never gives a 1 and that they were dividing well and were way ahead of the other embryos so were definitely our best chances. Has anyone else been worried about the quality of their embies?

Katie xx


----------



## suzymc

lolli - i've got spots too. we've got to keep our PMA up. you've been keeping mine up so now it's my turn. spots mean NOTHING!!! we're gonna get through this!

mrs.scouse - anything less than full fat milk has been linked to infertility. full fat milk however is good for 'fertility' and for getting and maintaining a BFP. don't please now fret i've said that as it's not a given that this is the reason why we're not pregnant as i've always drunk semi skimmed milk but i am sure that isn't why i'm not pregnant as thousands of women get pregnant on semi skimmed milk. right now it's just better for us. i know what you mean about the weight thing! i've put a bit on since going full fat dairy   i'm sure there's many women who've had BFPs recently on FF that have stuck with semi skimmed milk!!!!!

katiedoll - i'm having a meltdown as nowhere will ship milkshake mix to me for less than £15 for a 1litre bottle..... daylight robbery. so i'll have to try a really big supermarket over here and pray i can find some!! DITO on the sep rooms thing. same reason why we've slept apart but boy do i sleep better. lol. i do miss him though, i even miss his snoring. back to what i said on PP your embies are gr8 hun. don't worry. YAY to your cold going

love Suzy xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Katie - don't get hung up on the grades hun. Mine weren't top quality either but I'm choosing to not let this effect me. My clinic said they have had lots if pregnancies as a result of lower graded embies , and that in the womb they can go on to develop nicely. Thanks for the info about the spots , I hope they are just a result of the drugs or stress but can't help thinking AF must be coming. X


----------



## SuzQ

Hi All

Katie - great to hear that we are test date buddies. The 9th Nov is going to be long day !

I've just been reading all the comments on what food to eat - I thought I was doing really well having loads of decaf skinny lattes (with skimmed milk) but now I'm not so sure   . I had some pineapple this mornng though so hope that helps. I have just eaten my way through a bag of Smarties Cookies - ho hum not sure about the dietary benefit of those   
DH is cooking me a roast dinner tonight to spoil me - what a star. It's funny though - he has a cold too (like loads of other DH's on this thread). There must be something going around.

Pinkcat - I am DEICSI, if you need that for the board. I realised after my last ICSI that my eggs weren't up to much.

SuzQ


----------



## lisaandchris

Hi Ladies im testing om 9th Nov too!!! Here ia hoping that this will be a lucky BFP day!!!! oooh fingers and toes crossed!!!!!


----------



## lollipops

Grils- I am struggling today with feeling positive- please blow me some bubbles! I will return the favor! 

Here's some          for all ! xxx


----------



## SuzQ

Lollipop - hang in there.       
Bubbles coming your way now....
SuzQ


----------



## jade3

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Hope your all well?

Galadriel- Congratulation on your BFP keeps us informed on how you get on. Hopefully you are the start of many more to come.

Katie and SuzQ glad we wont be going mad together on the 9th, will you test before or wait? think I'll wait.

lollipops- I'm sending you lots of positivity babe chin up, it such a long dark road at times.

Lynn1303- I had implantation bleed my first time around i had it the day before OTD so was day 13 after transfer, it is very common, i also got it when i feel pregnant naturally unfortunately i had a MM/C but i was fine the first time

Sorry for not doing everyone as someone said you need a note pad and pen to keep up, ill try my best though lol.

AFM- i am feeling very positive, but i have been feeling sick today, i know it wont be symptoms as its too early, could be the Brazil nut and full fat milk lol, Me and my DH have been having words, i know its the stress of it all and i know he blames himself for us having to go through this, which i know isn't the case. Well i am having the 2 weeks off work, well i only work Monday-Wednesday anyway, but my DH had loads of Hol so has booked it off to look after me. He is doing all the cooking and looking after our DD but he is driving me mad already lol.

Send lots of positive, sticky vibes and baby dust.

xxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Girls

Sorry I have not replied for so long, I'm going a bit crazy symptom spotting so have been avoiding the computers!

Lolliops   sorry you're struggling, hope you are feeling a bit better now.  Me an my dh keep saying we wish we could fast forward until Fri the not knowing is agony.

Suzq there is so much advice on food I know.  To be honest at the moment I am listening to my body (within reason) and basically having what I fancy apart from alcohol and caffiene, as its a way of not getting stressed.

Galadrial congratulations thats fantastic news!

Its great to see loads of pp on here, hi to everyone!  

Suzy and Salty how are you doing?  Only 5 days to go! eek! 

Jade glad you're feeling positive and hope you enjoy the two weeks off work 

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## Guest

Its all over for us af has arrived not heavy like usualy but its still here! I'm absalutely devasted!


----------



## bally78

So sorry dionnescott sending you lots of love and big hugs xx


----------



## suzymc

hey there ladies

i just looked at our HOF.... WOW..... there's even more for the 4th than i last mentioned! we must be a record or something. so lovely to have so many of you with OTD the same day as me. 

lolli - i think you just need a big    and lots of    you know you'd do the same for me! stay strong. you've been doing so well.

whirl - shhhhh about 5 days.... lol. seriously though hun have you seen how many other ladies are testing the same day as us? i'm taking it as a pre bonfire night good vibe kinda thing. i'm in denial today. still feel rubbish. i'm blaming any symptoms i have on cold/progesterone. apart from the crazy symptom 'analyzing' how r u doing?

dionne - so so sorry.    

hi to everyone else. hope you're all doing as well as you can!

love Suzy  xxxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Suzy - its so hard isn't it?  I  have never been pregnant, can't possibly know the symptoms, and yet part of me is absolutely convinced that I am.  I don't know why.  Which is going to make it all the more harder if is a negative.  Sorry you are feeling rubbish still  

Dionne really sorry to hear that   

Whirl x


----------



## millypie

So sorry Dionne-you must feel heartbroken  sending you lots and lots of     
This journey can be so cruel.
Hi to all you ladies, I'm on constant 'knicker watch!' It's driving me insane. Have been listening to my hypotherapy CD to restore my PMA 
Sending everyone         xx


----------



## jan33piglet

Hi ladies, 

Katie i am feeling the same, just wondered what quality all your little embies were on transfer? I had 2x4 cell transferred and can't help feeling a little worried. 

Congrats on your bfp and good luck to all those testing soon. I only had transfer yesterday and I'm already going a bit mad!!!! Been eating pineapple but didn't know about full fat milk, will get my dh to go out and buy me some straight away lol ( if I can get him off his Xbox) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sorrell

Dionne - really sorry to hear that.  You must be devastated.  Sending you a big hug  . Hope you can plan a special treat for yourself soon.


Lollipop, don't despair, keep up that PMA.  Have sent you bubble (I hope).

Everyone else, hope you are hanging on in there.


Am I the only one who (just a little bit of me) perversely doesn't want to do a test because whilst I don't there's still hope

Sorrel


----------



## Guest

Do you think I might be still pregnant? I have 2 embryos


----------



## Salty78

Hello lovely ladies!
I turn my back for a couple of days (as google obsession was getting out of control!) and there are 5 pages to catch up on! 
Dionne-so so sad for you, it really is a cruel journey as millypie said. I hope you're looking after each other xxx

Galadriel - super big congrats! Enjoy every single moment! 

I can't believe how many are testing on Friday?! How are we going to sleep Thursday night?! I met a fab fertility friend at the clinic and we are hopefully planning a facial and manicure to try and relax! Eek! 
To be honest in terms of how I feel I get a bit of cramping now and again but it's really subsided from last week. I feel pretty normal so not sure that's good or bad?!
Never thought I'd say it but I can't wait for work tomorrow for some distraction! 
We are having burger and chips tonight, I say eat what you fancy! 
love n hugs n baby dust xxxx


----------



## jade3

Dionn your test date isn't till the 1st is it? So I wouldn't think anythink till u have your test. Lots of ladies bleed all the way through so I say there still hope till u know for sure on tuesday when its your test day.

Jan33piglet- im not sure why your worried babe there are lots of ladies get a BFP from 2day 4cells it all depends what your clinic likes doing. On day 2 the embroys should be 4 cells so its where it should be hun :0) 

Xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks girls. I went to toilet no blood on pad but there was dark red blood and a wee tiny clot I hope it stops  I am devastated


----------



## Katiedolldoll

jan33piglet said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Katie i am feeling the same, just wondered what quality all your little embies were on transfer? I had 2x4 cell transferred and can't help feeling a little worried.
> 
> Congrats on your bfp and good luck to all those testing soon. I only had transfer yesterday and I'm already going a bit mad!!!! Been eating pineapple but didn't know about full fat milk, will get my dh to go out and buy me some straight away lol ( if I can get him off his Xbox) xxxxxxxxxx


Jan33 - mine were transferred on day 3 and were both 7 cells and graded '3'. 1 is the highest and 4 is lowest at our clinic. Our embryologist kept saying that they look absolutely fine and the grading is based on what they look like, the evenness of the division etc and that it is not an exact science but actually quite subjective. He also said he never gives a '1' grade. He was very reassuring. Some of our remaining embryos hadn't come on from 2 cells so these two were definitely the best ones.   they are good enough and implant. Good luck to you too xx


----------



## jan33piglet

Thanks Jade and Katie, will try to be more positive, good luck!! Xx


----------



## millypie

Hi. I don't want to freak anyone out, but I read you should avoid eating fresh pineapple as it contains an enzyme that can make the uterus contract, but that fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate or pressed) is best as the process removes the harmful enzyme!


----------



## lollipops

Dionne- Hang in there till Tuesday hun, lots do bleed and go on to have BFP and I hope you do too.    

Thanks for all your bubbles and PMA! I am trying to get the positivety back! Tomorrow is a new day afterall!


----------



## lynn1303

Fx Dionne. 

I was dry most of day then tonight at 6 had  a whack of brown d/c again. Wots that all about?


----------



## lollipops

I'm not sure hun, but hope its implantation! 

Girls, I'm getting bad cramps tonight


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hang in there Lollipops - keep thinking positive.  Cramps can be sign of BFP too x


----------



## chaab01

Dionne I agree with all the comments.....until your OTD there's always hope. Sending lots of hugs and   to you.

Lollipops keep that PMA. Remember that spotting is also a positive sign. Keep the faith honey


----------



## lollipops

Morning all,


No sign of AF so far! Was worried I would be waking up to it. Trying to hang in there girls.

How are you all? Not long till Friday when a lot of you test! I'm thinking about doing an early test, depending on how I go this week. The agony of not knowing is crushing me! As I'm sure you all know too well.xxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Morning Ladies,


Lolli - Are you feeling positive again?  I keep getting bouts of feeling positive then feeling negative, the 2ww is a nightmare.  


Dionne - keep on with pessaries until you're OTD xx


I had a really strange night, didn't sleep well at all.  At 1.50 i came downstairs, i put on my dressgown from another room.  I let the dogs out, then felt this prickling feeling in the top on my leg, then it got worse.  I put my hand in my dressgown and pull something out (the lights weren't on so I didn't know what it was).  I rushed to put the light on and found a wasp, and I had 2 wasp bites on my leg, it made me go really light headed and had to wake up DH - what a whimp I'am.  It was hurting for ages, feel like I've not slept a wink.  


Love DP


----------



## lollipops

Daisy - Oh god! R u ok? What a bizarre thing to happen, especially at the time of year! How wierd. Wasps stings hurt don't they ,as a child I ran into a wasp nest & got stung a million times over,so I'm petrified of the horrible things! 

Yes I'm positive one minute then negative the next. I feel like whatever so called symptoms I get are just made up in my head!? X


----------



## overDAbridge

Hi Pink cat, 

Love the idea about the list ... 2ww is killin me! (though the chat room is proving welcome relief)

 Im tx with ICSI and am testing on 6th Nov. 

    
    

fingers crossed all xx 

Bridge xx


----------



## christinaw

Did a test this morning  and its a BFN.  Sooooooooo devasted. No idea how to tell DH who is 100% sure we are pregnant. He will be soo heartbroken too. God this is too hard..........  

Anyway best of luck to the rest of you ladies in waiting.  I pray hard that it is all positive for you.


----------



## lollipops

Christina- Oh No hun   Its heartbreaking isn't it?! I have been there and there isn't much I can say to make you feel better right now but please don't be hard on yourself. Take some time to process it and have a large glass of well earnt wine. I am so sorry


----------



## overDAbridge

christinaw said:


> Did a test this morning and its a BFN. Sooooooooo devasted. No idea how to tell DH who is 100% sure we are pregnant. He will be soo heartbroken too. God this is too hard..........
> 
> Anyway best of luck to the rest of you ladies in waiting. I pray hard that it is all positive for you.


Hi Christinaw,

Im not used to posting, Im normally in the Chat rooms.. so I hope I've done this right ...

So sorry to hear about your BFN, I can understand your devastation. Gutted for u both.

 Bridge


----------



## Daisy Princess

So sorry Christina


----------



## suzymc

morning 2ww peeps. i hope you're all doing good today and are avoiding google    

happy halloween to you all...... it's our orange day today. 

whirl - i'm nearly over my cold now  YAY! i know what you mean about the whole never been pregnant so don't know what it feels like! i know i feel different now but it could just be the progesterone and all that my body has been through recently!   i'm doing OK today though. how about u? i feel a bit calmer.

sorrell - oh i'd rather live in denial too. blissful ignorance i am refering to it all today as!

dionne - how are you doing? bleeding does not always mean the end but i don't know how bad it is and i'm no expert!!! sorry.

salty - i know i know! there's gonna be quite a few FF ladies not sleeping Thursday night! 

daisy - oh yikes! blimey! good job you found them before they could sting anymore. i had a similar thing happen to me a month or so ago. poor you   

lolli - don't cave too soon with your test as it may be too early to get a correct result. try and stay strong. POAS could make things worse! stay strong you!!!!


love Suzy xxx


----------



## suzymc

christina  - so so sorry     it's hard to put a brave face on this but you make sure you and DH get lots of hugs.


----------



## Amy35

Hi Everyone,

I am going to try and get a little better at doing this as you are all so lovely and clearly really supportive of one another !

Hope everyone managed to relax over the weekend and enjoy their roast dinner!

Suzy - It is me, I did make the odd appearance, I am going to try and get a little better now. 

Christina, I am so sorry about your BFN...I know how devestated you must be, take time for yourselves  

Lollipop - How are you today? FX that was all implantation going on with you. 

Daisy - well done on the PMA, is it still there?! Mine comes and go, yesterday i was quite grumpy but today i feel so happy and positive, it's almost worrying me! 

Bridge - how you doing? You mention a list, what was this for?

Milliepie - I had the hypnotherapy CD and i was listening to it lying on my sofa (this is my last tx ) and the next thing is I found myself in the bathroom, trying to turn of taps which weren't even on! I thought the bathroom was flooding! What an idiot.... My husband banned me from listening to it on my own! It is really relaxing isn't it! 

Dionne, how are things going today? I hope you are ok. 

CONGRATULATIONS Galadriel, fantastic news, you must be on cloud e9. 

Ok, more personals later...

Now this talk about milk is worrying me, I cannot have any dairy (or wheat etc) and you have all been talking about the benefits of milk! Why is milk so good? Any thoughts on what else i could have? I otherwise have a very healthy diet (apart from I do keep dipping into the trick or treaters bowl!)

Take care and  

xx


----------



## VictoriaC11

So, so sorry to hear your news Christina...  As Lollipops said, get yourself a very large glass of wine and spend an evening getting your head around things. Its soooo crap when it doesnt work out how we want it to but try to keep strong and believe that one day it will happen for you xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

So sorry Christina, I can totally empathise with you and yet know there's nothing I can say to make it better 

Amy - your post made me laugh about dipping into the trick or treat stash, I keep doing the same and there won't be much left by tonight! I hate milk so only have it on cereal and in decaf tea, DH bought me some full fat stuff at my request yesterday but I feel quite sick at the moment and the thought of dairy is turning my stomach! If you can'h have it, don't. I am sure you are getting enough of everything you need through your regular diet x

Suzy - Can I ask a few questions as I know you've not felt the best recently...you now you said you'd felt a bit sick and had actually been sick? Has that passed now and do you think it could be the cyclogest/progesterone? I am feeling hungry at the usual times but then nauseous when I start eating, especially anything dairy. I haven't had a cup of tea (decaf) for days now as the taste of the milk in it makes it worse. I am also really bloated and am struggling with going to the loo, everything is blocked up despite stuffing dried apricots! I may ring my clinic just to double check I can take a mild liquid laxative because at this rate I will have stretch marks from bloating and god knows what else!! Isn't it great news about Mungoadams on PP!!! 

Daisy princess - that is horrid! I hope you are OK? I remember kicking what I thought was fluff from socks on the carpet a few years ago at this time of year only to find out it was a dosey wasp that stung me between my toes. I couldn't wear a shoe for a week as it swelled up so much and was so painful!

AFM - Heard this morning that none of our remaining embryos were suitable for freezing. They progressed to the stage before blast but then stopped. DH took the call as I was in the shower and he was so upset when he told me. Haven't seen him so sad for a while, it broke my heart. I was fully expecting not to get any frosties so was not as bad but it is still a blow. These two little ones MUST stay. They are on day 5 now so should hopefully be blasts and getting ready to hatch anytime soon xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hi girls. My af arrived today. Otd was 9th. I'm devastated. Dh was so sad. I just couldn't stop crying.


----------



## lollipops

Lynn - oh lovely, I'm so sorry. This happened to me on my first cycle, i got my AF before otd. It's crushing and lifestyle so unfair. I always say this but I just want this process to work for everyone, its so cruel that it doesn't work like that. Be kind to yourself & I hope you feel better in time. Massive


----------



## Amy35

Hi Lynn,

I am so sorry I got my period last time way before my OTD. I felt cheated as I didn't even feel the embie had a chance. I really am sorry, sending you lots of love


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks girls. Xxxx


----------



## Annawb37

Hi ladies, I became PUPO today so I'm hoping you dont mind me joining the 2wwaiters!  I recognise a few positive pumpkins over here. My OTD is 11.11.11!

Not had a chance to read through all the posts yet but sending massive hugs to anyone who got a BFN and congrats to all the BFPs!!!!


----------



## suzymc

hi there everyone
happy pumpkin day 

I'm feeling very calm and fine with everything today. maybe it's cuz the cold has nearly gone. We're celebrating another gr8 BFP on the positive pumpkins thread now & for such a lovely lady aswell. so that's 2 already.... even though 1 has vanished off the board! 

*amy* - well welcome back! lol. i would imagine that milk is good for calcium but i don't know for sure. do you have a nutritionist you could ask about what can supplement dairy that has the same qualities?

*katie* - hey you  Well my nausea has been off and on since wednesday. sometimes it causes wind that nearly makes me sick and i think i was sick the other day because i'd been coughing from my cold. my cold is almost gone now but i still feel a bit queasy. i am the opposite to you though. i'm fine when eating but bad in between, although when i sit down with a plate of food i feel i don't want it (which isn't like me). milk can make me worse though. it could be you have lactose intolerance? apparently nausea is a very rare side effect of progesterone pessaries. oh no! apricots aren't working?  PANTS!!! they're working a treat for me. i can't believe it's taken me 35 years to find out how well it works for me! have you tried a big bowl of fibre? perhaps all-bran with banana on top amazing news about mungo!  aw! bless your DH. i must admit i was rather sad we didn't have any frosties but we had been told it's only a 20% chance of having any frozen

*lynn* - really sorry for you 

*anna* - hey youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! welcome hunny.

just so everyone knows about anna. she has kept me entertained for some time on our thread and hey no pressure to keep us entertained as you're now on your 2ww and probably going to not be in the mood for being your usually funny self but i just want everyone to know how gr8 your posts have been for keeping me happy and sane. i'm feeling rather emotional and protective today!

love 2 all
Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Amy35

Hi Anna! 

Welcome, we are test date buddies! What I can't understand is I had a 2 dt on 26th and am testing on the same day! Surely this means I can test early?!

xx


----------



## Annawb37

Hello fellow 2wwaiters! 
Thanks for the welcome and introduction Suzy, it's great to finally be on here too as we seriously thought we weren't going to get this far. For all you other 2wwaiters I will warn you now I am known for sharing TMI, I don't have a shy bone in my body, had a couple before we started IVF this year but they all been broken now and I have no shame, so those that do offend easily I would avoid me.

*Suzy* - fab being here with you, I will do my best to keep you entertained during the rest of your 2ww and to be honest I need the distraction! Really pleased your cold is getting better too. Hopefully more and more PP's will join us soon xxxxx 

*Amy* - I had a 3dt transfer today but my clinic is testing after just 11 days whereas some are 14 days. We can keep each other company on our 2ww! Xxxxx 

*Lynn* - so sorry you got AF today, last time mine arrived 3 days before OTD too but my clinic made me go through the motions and have the test anyway, DH was preoccupied as his Dad was on life support so I didn't even tell him AF arrived, I just couldn't break it to him. Xxxxxx 

*Katie* - sorry you didn't get any to freeze but here's hoping that you just don't need them xxxxx 

*Christina* - so sorry you got a BFN xxxxx 

*AFM* - ET was great today, a little sore like AF cramps but great that we made it. No frosties, boooo, but we didn't get any last time. On entering the room I did a spectacular mount onto the bed, jumped my not so little behind onto the bed and swung my legs up over the stirrups, almost knocked the nurse out and flashed my lady garden to them all. I guess they were gonna see it anyway. After ET and they said 'do you have any questions' I instantly piped up 'how do I stop them from falling out?', the nurses did a stirling job of keep a straight face and giving me a biology lesson. How on earth DH and I did IVF a few months ago I don't know as we know nothing (those of you that know me from elsewhere know that we pretty much had to just go through the motions due to circumstances). Now a few years ago I saw a great documentary which showed the journey of sperm to meet the egg using men dressed in white morph suits, at no point did I see the 'men' crawl through two touching sponges, so how was I to know that my uterus is not a cavernous space! Also my nipples feel so sore, have started wearing a padded bra and with double FF's I really don't need it but it's the only way to protect them! If DH even brushes past them he gets a nip in his bingo wings, he has been warned!!!!!!
Have finished with Glee so am now moving onto Vampire Diaries, yes I'm 35 going on 15 but loving it! Trick or treaters bowl beware I'm as hungry as a horse, your mine!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi girls - sorry for not getting back to u, well we went to hospital last night as the pain was crippling they took me in just to check baby wasn't in tubes etc but sadly it was bfn in blood as hcg was down to 1! So sadly our 1st go wasn't a sucess hope all u girls are good x


----------



## Daisy Princess

So Sorry Dionne - hope you and DH are ok xx


Welcome Anna - Congrats on being PUPO, pleased you're ET went well xx Welcome to the 2ww madness xxx


Suzy - hows's the symptom spotting today?  I've tried to keep busy so I'm not obsessing all day on computer.  My wasp stings are very itchy though x


Arh Lynn so sorry af turned up - hope you are ok xx


Katiedoll - sorry your embies didn't make the freeze, you'll need to put all your energy into the 2 you've got in there xx  - Nasty getting a wasp sting on your toes, they're horrible, I was so shocked.  They've been so itchy today.


Amy - how are you feeling?  I've been feeling quiet positive today.


Been for lovely walk with hubby and dogs, then found a oub to have some lunch.  Grandma's fundrel on Wednesday, not looking forward to it, let's hope she's helped me out here xx


Love DP x


----------



## lollipops

Dionne- Oh you poor love that must have been horrible finding out in hospital. I hope you feel better soon. The AF after tx is always a harsh one-typical, you really don't need it do you. Massive   

Suzy - How you coping today hun?! Have you gone totally mad yet! Think I have   

Anna- Don't worry about frosties - you have your bubbas with you now! Many congrats on joining us PUPO ladies!   

Daisy - Sounds like you had a lovely day. Thinking of you at your grans funeral  

AFM- Cramps are becoming more intense at times....sometimes like a shooting pain?! If it is AF I just wish it would come instead of leading me on....but then the pessaries may hold it back. So hope its not AF and its just 2ww symtoms!


----------



## Daisy Princess

Sending you some PMA Lollipops xx


----------



## lollipops

Right back at ya Daisy ....


----------



## jade3

Evening all,

Sorry to dionne, lynn and christine about your BFN :0( sending lots of luck.

Hello everyone new on :0)

Good luck to all testing tomorrow.

Sorry no personals im on my crap phone so cant see everything properly. Hope everyone is ok, sending lots of positive vibes :0)
Xx


----------



## bally78

So sorry dionne, Lynn & Christine sending big hugs.

Sorry for no personals, 1st day back at work I'm absolutely knackered! At least I've been away from google! X


----------



## Guest

Hey girls - back to the hospital for ivf clinic to confirm the bfn! I wish I hadn't need to go this is terible they still need to confirm even tho the midwifes have already! So not looking forward to this at all!


----------



## VictoriaC11

Oh gosh.... Test date getting sooner, only 2 more sleeps to go... Starting to feel the nerves now!! 

Sending lots of PMA your way Lollipops, Im sure everything will be fine  

xxx


----------



## millypie

Dionne-sending you a big hug. Must seem like this painful time is being dragged out. Hope you and dh get some quality time to yourselves soon. Take care x
So sorry christina and lynn. Please be kind to yourselves and take all the time you need x
Hi everyone else. Hope you're continuing to survive the torturous 2ww? I can't bear it any longer. I'm finding it gets harder as it's getting closer to otd  Come on Wednesday!


----------



## Salty78

So sorry to those lovely ladies who didn't get that BFP this time but don't give up hope!
Im with you all about this 2ww driving me mad! And DP admitted today he is struggling a bit now :-( 
went out on the dog walk earlier and roxy's doggy friend lola nearly broke my nose when she jumped at me…made me cry for ages…or maybe it's the bloody stress!
Do those ladies who are getting cramps feel like it's normal AF? I just can't decide if it feels different or I'm just praying it feels different! 
Hope everyone is staying google free!
Happy halloween to everyone especially the positive pumpkins!
Xxxxx


----------



## Amy35

Morning everyone,

Dionne, I am so sorry, sounds awful and so drawn out.   coming your way.

Good luck to anyone testing today. 

Daisy, how you doing? I felt good yesterday, now I feel a little...um, unhinged!

CRAZY ALERT! 

Ok i have been trying not to symptom spot as I am only 7dp2dt, however, yesterday some sharp poking in my lower regions and now feel like AF is coming, would be due in a few days. Yet, i still feel really happy. I am also like a crazed sex fiend, I dreamt of it and feel so frisky! I woke up the last two nights, drenched in sweat as well (think the dreams are better than real life !)I have achy legs...I can't help but analyse but I know the symptoms of period and progesterone mimic pregnancy and vice versa. My period is due in the next few days so I am feeling a little concerned but not overly! Think I am deranged, anyone having similar stuff? Salty I am with you on praying with you that it is differnt to AF! 

Hi Anna, I think I will test on Monday if I make it, I have been following Lollipops thread about the earliest to test with a 2dt, someone said two weeks from EC so I am going with that! 

Suzy m, How are you? I think I will stick with eating lots of brocolli as i know that has lots of calcium and the other goodies I have! 

Hi Katie, we had some trick or treaters but we aint the rest oops! I am so bloated too, by the evening it is just silly and like you I feel like i will get stretch marks. I can't even breath properly, it's very uncomfortable! 

 to all
xxx


----------



## lilgem

morning ladies i need some advice my heads in bits this morning and i really dunno what to do yesterday morning i was 11dp3dt and i did a test and got a BFN and last i went to the toilet and and u know like the discharge was a lil bit pinky not ret but pink and then it stopped so i thought everything was gunna be ok. for the past 5 days i have i have been waking up at 6.30 sweating and couldnt get back to sleep so i got up this morning and nothing there until now and the pinky discharge is there      

does that mean AF is coming   
please help xxx


----------



## overDAbridge

Hi Amy,

Hear you with the AF and twinges, been missing out on all the hot nights though!

Have u got any tips at all for keeping calm and relaxin?

I'm trying to stay positive and not rock between AF paranoia and I don't know what the symptoms are like on IVF - I could be pregnant!

    

Positive vibes to you chick, some of us on the list HAVE to get pregnant!

Just seen your post lilgem  its hard to say hun.

Theres a really good post on the FAQ 2ww about spotting, I don't know if this would calm your nerves at all?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Ive only had IUI and with that i got no spotting at all - just period. I haven't logged into chat this morning but there might be someone in there with a different experience.



Bridge x


----------



## jade3

Good morning ladies,

Hope everyone is ok?

Just wanted to wish everyone who is testing today all the luck in the world.


Lilgem its hard to say, I had pink discharge. On my 1st and I was pregnant, but I dont want to get your hopes up this was just how it was for me, when r u due your af? Try and stay positive. 

Love to all. Xx


----------



## lilgem

jade3 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Just wanted to wish everyone who is testing today all the luck in the world.
> 
> Lilgem its hard to say, I had pink discharge. On my 1st and I was pregnant, but I dont want to get your hopes up this was just how it was for me, when r u due your af? Try and stay positive.
> 
> Love to all. Xx


hu hun my AF was due the day after i had ET im now 12dp3dt so i dont know whats happening


----------



## jade3

Have u done another test babe? Ring your clinic. Xx


----------



## lilgem

jade3 said:


> Have u done another test babe? Ring your clinic. Xx


no hun gunna leave it till the 6th now, i just rang the clinic and she said it could be anything. i asked her if i get a bfn will i still need to come in for bloods and she said no and they that i would stop pessaries  xx


----------



## lollipops

Lilgem - hold on hun, embryo's can implant at later stages and therefore the preg hormone wouldn't be high enough for a HPT to pick up yet.

Keep strong


----------



## Vonnie80

Good Luck to all those on their 2ww.    for you all. 

As of yesterday, Im also on my 2ww   

Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Hi all.  Good luck to everyone testing today..  I wish you every luck in the world.

I was a naughty girl today and did a wee wee stick HPT!  Was negative.... Boo whoo..  I was just intrigued to see if trigger shot gone or BFP...  I knew the risks of testing but I can't wait!!!  Plus dread being told by someone else bad news/good news.  So want to prepare myself.  Might get some more HPT today to see if goes to positive before OTD Monday 7th.

I'm due to get AF in 3 days and have usual AF symptoms, swollen belly, hurty boobs, achey pains....  

I've become obsessed by knicker checking...  NOTE to self:  Must also stop googling...

I'm 12 days past trigger, 10 days past egg collection and 7 days past ET.  Has anyone else done the wee wee stick test from EC, ET and if so when did trigger leave system giving BFN and then if successful how many days past 3 day transfer did BFP start....

I'm Soooooooo naughty.....

Hugs to everyone feeling low today.....xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi,

I have a confession , I did a pee stick and got a faint second line! It's very early days so I am not getting excited but its my first ever second line after what feels like a lieftime of tx and trying.

We are not getting carried away with the result, we hope to see a stronger positive over the next few days but for now I can't stop staring at that faint second line.

I didn't want to post this as I can see many of you are struggling on your 2ww and trust me I know how that feels, hope my post gives you some hope too.


----------



## Daisy Princess

You naughty girl lollipops - so pleased you got a positive.    it gets stronger xx


Antibodies - you are also very bad for testing early, if the embryo has implanted it may be too early to detect the HCG, i think you've tested too early  hun, fingers crossed you get a positive result closer to Monday xx


I'm feeling anxious today, and keep think it's not worked.  Don't want to test yet cos got Grandma's fundrel tomorrow and don't think  could cope with a negative also.  


How's everyone doing? 
Love DP


----------



## stumpy

Morning all, 
Can I please join I will be testing on the 14th !!!  I am having transfer tom, please can anyone else answe my question of embryos to blast??  on my last cycle i had 2 day transfer with 2 embryos and am soooooo lucky and have my dd, this time i had 4 eggs that have made it to blast and having transfer but saying only one will be transferred did anyone get a choice of 1 or 2 blast embies put in??  sorry just so confused about tom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic news on all the BFPs its amazing news!! and good luck to everyone testing thinking of you all 

Thanks in advance for your help I really appreciate it!!

love
sa
xx


----------



## LauranO

Hi my name is Lauran...started my first round of Clomid two days ago   I'm looking for some advice and friendly support coz i'm quite new to all of this xx I will be testing on the 27th  xxxx


----------



## suzymc

good morning ladies.

*lolli* - oh my lady. that sounds very promising. can't believe you caved b4 me though. lol. sending you lots of     for that extra line getting stronger  

*anna* - your post had me laughing at loud. your stories are so entertaining. well done on flashing your lady garden about. lol. yeah your uterus will be from pear to avocado in size.....hehe!

*dionne* - oh what a dreadful time for you. so sorry  it's just something you don't want to do when you've already had a negative result. i've got to do the same if my news is also negative 

*daisy* - i'm now google free but taken on a new panicky/obsession with where my cervix is during the day. it's only cuz of putting these pesky pessaries in that i've been noticing where it is otherwise i'd stay well away! lol.

*victoria* & *millypie* - lots of    for your test day. i've got 3 more sleeps. eek!

*salty* - hey you  well my feelings range from AF coming on, to a light twinge in the same place to barely any feeling back to sharp twinges but not painful throughout & this has been every day for the past week! if this is how i'm gonna feel on a 2ww with a negative then all my IVF cycles are gonna be a flippin nightmare

*amy* - i'm not a crazy sex fiend but i did have sex in my sleep last night! also a lot of what you're feeling is similar to myself and a lot of other ladies on this thread! broccoli is more than good so you just carry on with that.....  sweating is also a good sign. i had a couple sweaty episodes a week ago.

*lilgem* - you have tested early. there may just not be enough HPc in you right now. there's still hope........

*bridge* - i'm like you. without not knowing what my first IVF 2ww is supposed to feel like BFN or BFP is driving me insane.

*antibodies* - i've called the test police on you!  naughty! it's too early to be testing. i'm due to test friday and have all the symptoms you have and it's annoying me big time

*daisy* - bless you. so sorry you have lost your Grandad. 

I'd convinced myself this morning that my AF was on it's way as i thought my cervix was lower but just checked and it's still high up..... TMI i know. i've been a mad cervix checker for a few months now. it's a very weird obsession  my AF feelings are very strong today to the point where i've been checking my knickers when i feel anything!!! my sore boobs have changed soreness and are now sore just at the side.

funny the more BFPs we get the less positive i feel. dumb! yup! that's me at the moment. I am so pleased & over the moon for everyone but my feelings of jealousy are getting quite bad. man now that is a confession!!!!!

i have also announced to DH that i don't think it's worked and he's to prepare himself for bad news

we got a McDonalds for lunch.......... naughty us!

love 2 all a v crazy Suzy


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

suzy     not long to go now and then this hell will be over!  I too have spent the last few days convincing myself af is coming and that its not going to work.  I know what you mean a bit about the positives, as I think statistically only so many will work, but we have to hold on to the fact that we are all individuals and it can work.  I want to test early but am due to work Wed and Thurs so will not test until Thurs eve as i don't want to get upset at work.  DH wants me to leave it until Fri.  The only reason I would test earlier is if my af does show up or I start spotting.

Salty how are you doing?

Daisy Princess I will be thinking of you tomorrow as you attend the funeral  

loiilops a tentative congratulations!  Hope it stays positive for you hun  

antibodies go away its way too early so don't give up yet!

Christina, Lynne and Dionne so sorry about your results    

Lilgem how are you?  Are you still spotting?  Don't give up until your otd  

 to Annawb, stumpy, Lauren, Jade3, Victoria, Millipie, Vonnie and anyone I've missed.

AFM slowly going from positive to negative as been getting some af pains, mostly in the evening, but no spotting or af as yet.  

Bye for now

Whirl x


----------



## suzymc

whirl - funny how our symptoms & moods are the same right now. let's hope that's a good sign      DH asked me last night if i had any testers in the house. so when he was told i have two he went 'god help us' and rolled his eyes. he's asked me when i'm going to do the first one. i haven't told him. i would like to do one in the morning but then i am speeking to my parents in the afternoon and i really don't want to share the news - good or bad - until i've had my bloods done on friday & may break down either way. so i know what you mean about when to test! my DH wants me to leave it too! yes i think if my AF showed up i'd also get a test done asap. my feelings are worse in the evening too!! love 2 u xxxxx (p.s. reading that back has made me cry!)


----------



## bally78

Lollipop just read your post!!! How exciting, well done you xxx


----------



## VictoriaC11

Oh dear, I test tomorrow morning and my tummy keeps doing somersaults!!

I have refrained from testing early as I've enjoyed being pupo probably a little bit too much! 

millypie, pip1, Clairehew and lisadaz99 good luck to you all with testing tomorrow as well.

Has anyone else piled on weight throughout treatment? No word of a lie, I've put on a stone and a half and gone up over a dress size. My stomach is bloody massive and comes right out from under my boobs, which are so unbelivably sore. I have felt absolutely knackered this week especially, my appetite is never ending (usually a light eater) and i've become really forgetful.... Having manic highs and lows... This time round has definitely took more of a toll than last time physically... 

Then I have the stress of finding a new clinic if its unsuccessful (had our 2 NHS shots at Liverpool Womens but havent been happy with a number of things)...... I really should be working now but Ive spent all morning half working and half in a daze... Roll on 17.30 I say!!

Apologies for babbling!! Im that road out today!!

xx


----------



## VictoriaC11

And contrats Lollipops... Fingers crossed it gets stronger and stronger xx


----------



## christinaw

Oh Lollipop I am so happy to read your post.  I   that it all goes to plan. I felt very positive for you throughout.......

Thanks to everyone for kind messages.  The waterworks are now turned off for now or perhaps I just ran out!!!!!

Best of luck to all of you for tomorrow. I look forward to reading all the BFP's.


----------



## lollipops

Suzy - trust me I have sat at the side lines feeling jealous for years, its hard! On one hand your happy and glad to see it works on the other hand you think 'Why won't it work for me?' - it doesn't get easier the more tx you have. But what you have to remember is that some people HAVE to be in that lucky percentage bracket , so why not you?? I was and still am on a thread that had more BFP'S than BFN's - honest, everyone was getting positives! So it can work for the masses, its not always the minority that get BFP'S! Believe it can work for you!!     


Christina- The crying does stop eventually, doesn't mean your still not feeling the pain but it does and will get easier and you will soon have the strength to try again  

Victoria- you are ahving some very positive symtoms there! You have done so well not to test and I    you get that shiny BFP in the morning!  

Bally - Thankyou  

Whirl- I had and am still having some serious AF cramps, but its not always bad news and can be seen as a very good sign!!  

Lauren - good luck for test day hun! Hang in there! Is this your first clomid round?


----------



## mazza10

Hi ladies,
I first posted on the 1st page, as i knew my OTD would be in November.  I had EC yesterday and all of my 9 eggs fertilised.

ET is Thursday or Saturday.  

This is my 2nd cycle, 1st cycle i got a BFP, but started bleeding which lead to an early m/c.  I am now on progeserone injections instead of the awful suppositories.


----------



## Disco85

Hi Ladies!

I am due to test 11/11/2011! 2nd round of ICSI and had 2 embryos transfered 29/10/2011 and am already on knicker watch!  

Just had a delivery and couldn't help the guy life the very heavy parcel and stupidly said it was cos I was very early pregnant! Talk about getting hopes up early!

Have been having cramps today but I suppose it could all just be settling down in there following EC & ET...

Good luck to all


----------



## millypie

Hey fellow 2nd November ladies-VictoriaC, Pip1, Clairehew and Lisadaz-how are you all feeling about tomorrow?   
I'm having a difficult afternoon. (TMI alert!)Have come home from work early as I started having some brown discharge. As this is my 1st IVF, could do with some reassurance from anyone who's experienced this without it meaning it's all over. Just saw it and thought 'that's it then.' Have to drive 150 mile round trip to clinic tomorrow for blood test so could be the most depressing journey ever.
Whatever happens between now and tomorrow morning, will do a hpt before I go to clinic. Kind of wishing I'd done one this morning now, but knew I wouldn't have been able to face work if it'd been a bfn. Have the day off tomorrow x
Thanks Whirl, Christina and Suzy for your good luck wishes. I'm praying I still might have some good news to share with you.
Christina, you're amazing. Sending you a   I feel numb right now. Guess you must too xx


----------



## mazza10

Millypie - i had brown discharge in my 1st cycle and it lead to a BFP.  A good sign i would say...Good luck x


----------



## millypie

Thank you Mazza! That's great news. It seems to have stopped for now, so just resting and   
 to everyone still waiting xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Ladies

Milliepie    sending you lots of     that this is a good sign and not a negative one.  My acupuncturist has told me that even if my period starts I could be pregnant so you can't be sure until you test.  Good luck and hope you manage to sleep ok tonight!

Disco loving the positive thoughts!  It is difficult knowing what to say though about the not lifting, if people ask me I think I'll say its due to recently having an operation (I'm sure egg collection counts as that!)

Lollipops thanks for that, I know af signs and pregnancy signs are the same but just can't help symptom spotting!  Here's hoping that there are loads of bfps on this thread.

Victoria I have put on weight too, I ate loads of extra protein during the stimming stage and have not done any excercise.  Unfortunately I just have to look at food and I put on, nevermind am slowly getting back to being healthy and I must be allowed a few extra calories due to the lack of alcohol!

Suzy I know what you mean about telling people.  I have told my family not to contact me after fri I will contact them.  I have basically said that I will text them straight away if its good news but will leave it if its bad news so either way they will know results even if I don't feel like talking.  Lets hope our symptoms are a good sign!  

AFM have spent the afternoon baking trying to take my mind off things and feeling much more relaxed, but its the evenings when I get tearful and feel af pains so am just going to take it easy tonight.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow!

Whirl x


----------



## Guest

Lilgem - sorry to say this but that's what happened to me and sadly bnf  but never know w8 til ur test date x


----------



## bally78

Thinking of you tomorrow daisyprincess xx


----------



## millypie

Thank you Whirl! 
DH just made me laugh. He said he'll be having lots of brown discharge as well tomorrow and then left the room doing an impression of someone pooing their pants!!!
Guess we've got to keep a sense of humour while we can


----------



## jade3

Just wanted to wish all the lovely ladiez testing tomorrow good luck. Xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Daisy princess xx

Good luck for testing tomorrow victoria, millypie, pip1, clairehew and lizadaz99 xx


----------



## Salty78

Loads of good luck to the ladies testing tomorrow and fingers crossed the ladies who tested today are celebrating 
these days are the longest in the world! I have also put on weight and feel revolting! Also have bad back pain like af…I just don't know how ladies keep doing this and staying positive!
Millypie your DH sounds very funny, made me laugh! My DP is stressed about it all, he is usually the positive one so that's tricky.
Phew we all deserve a holiday and a BFP!
Xxx


----------



## LauranO

hi all, fingers crossed for all yous testing tomorrow  positive thoughts, positive outcomes   anywhooooo...on second day of my first clomid cycle...feeling proper moody!! Is this normal after just two tablets?? I'm frightened that I may batter my husband to death with a spoon by day 5! Lol!!! SOS xx


----------



## bally78

Evening ladies, good luck to those testing tomorrow.   I nearly bought a hpt today but will hang on, even though its driving me mad wanting to know, there's still hope in not knowing! My af wad she on sun and no sign, fingers crossed x


----------



## jan33piglet

Lauran that was how I felt too so don't panic too much! I would flip at the slightest little thing!! Hold on in there!!! 

Good luck to all the ladies (and partners) testing tomorrow wishing u lots of luck    

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Good luck for all the girlies testing tomorrow. Big hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Sorrell

Wishing really good luck to VictoriaC, millypie, pip1, Clairehew and Lisadaz.  Fingers crossed for you all.

Daisy Princess - hope tomorrow goes ok.  As one life ends another begins  

Hope everyone else well too.

I am back at work, cold has just about gone but seriously tired every evening.  I bought a test today.  I could only find the clear blue one which tells you how many weeks you are as well.  Can't believe I am doing this but am now reading all the threads about testing early!!

Sorrell


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks for your thoughts ladies    it's really nice of you.  It would be nice if that comes true sorrell!  Got things whirling around my head the fundrel, BFP/BFN  
Sorry for no personals i'm sooo tired x


----------



## nickinoodle

Hope tomorrow goes as well as it can daisy princess and good luck to all of u testing tomorrow! X x x


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

good luck for everyone testing tomorrow...im green with envy as im going loopdaloop wishing the week away...but not gonna give in and test early


----------



## mumstheword

Good luck everyone testing tomoro - was trying to catch up on all the messages since last week! Theres soooo many pages I can't keep up!! There was only three like 7 days ago!  
I've one week left to day 28... scared about testing too early and upsetting myself.  Things rarely go our way (but trying to stay as positive as I can).  

I have had to take the progesterone pessaries - does anyone no what the side affects are from them? My boobs have been sore and heavy since I started the injections for IUI on day 3 of my cycle, don't think they've changed.  They're still sore.  My only other 'symptom' has been cramping down my right hand side since saturday. (5 dpo). Still have it and I'm 7 dpo and iui now. ? don't know what to think!!? Any suggestions? Never had the chance of being pregnant before as my dh is azoospermatic.  so don't know what I should be looking for.

Thinking BFPPPPPPPPPs for tomoro girlies!! good luck! xoxoxox


----------



## VictoriaC11

Morning ladies.... Its an early one for me, been up since 2.45!! Did HPT then as i was desperate for the loo & knew i needed to use my first of the day and finally got our BFP!! DH is overjoyed, though he has dropped back asleep now!!
Im so unbelivably happy, just need to concentrate on keeping myself healthy now. I dont think i'll relax completely until after 12 week scan. 
Really hope more good news follows girls xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Victoria -  Yeehaa!! You did it girl! Many Congrats.x

I got another bfp! My digital preg test says 'pregnant 2-3 ' !! X


----------



## bally78

Congratulations Victoria! I've got ages till otd 11/11/11 x
Looking good lollipop! X


----------



## nickinoodle

Many congrats lollipops and victoria x x x


----------



## jade3

Congrats lolli and victoria :0) that what we like to see  BFP, good luck to rest of u testing. Xxx


----------



## overDAbridge

Hiya 



Good luck to all of you who are testing today  

Congrats to those of you who have tested possitive !!!!WOWOW!!!

 to all those who havent made it this time xx

           

Its newbee chat night in the chat rooms this eveing if any one wants to meet up ... may be see you there 

xx Bridge 

 Fingers crossed OTD 6th Nov


----------



## jade3

Daisy princess just wanted to say good luck for today at youf grandma's funeral ill b thinking about u. I know how u feel my grandad died a year today :0( xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Victoria and Lollipop - Congratulations!!       

Such lovely news  

Katie x


----------



## lynn1303

Congrats Victoria and Lolly. 

Big hugs for today daisy. 


Xxxxxx


----------



## chaab01

Huge, huge, huge congrats to lollipops and Victoria - brilliant news  

My OTD is Friday and I'm really scared. Whilst I'm desperate to test I also am nervous as hell about it!!!! Keep thinking that whilst I don't know there's hope.....crazy I know. Not really had too many symptoms just the occasional cramp and slight bloating. Also been a little constipated (sorry TMI) and odd twinge here and there........not a massive amount of PMA going on in our house right now.

Best of luck to everyone else testing today xxxx


----------



## nickinoodle

Chabb I'm testing friday too I also really don't know what to think wish these 2 days would hurry x


----------



## Annawb37

Afternoon 2wwaiters, I was a bit out of it yesterday, had an awful headache so spent the day in bed in my dressing gown. OMG I've missed quite a bit in the last 36hrs, two BFP's, fab news, massive congrats to *lollipops and Victoria * xxxxx

*Suzy * - hope you holding up, your still resisting the POAS ? xxxx

AFM - despite feeling really off yesterday im doing OK, not really stressed about the whole 2ww (at least not yet), of course I want to pass quickly so that I know either way but im not stressed about it, what will be will be. Last time I started to bleed a couple of days before, which this time will be Wednesday so if I get past next Wednesday with no bleeding im hoping that's a good sign. Have decided to go back to work tommorow just want to get back into a routine of a normal life again.


----------



## millypie

Hi ladies
I'm now waiting for a call from my clinic with results from this morning's blood test. Looks like it's going to be a BFN as did a hpt this morning and it was negative  xx


----------



## millypie

Sadly we got a BFN


----------



## lollipops

Milly- Oh no babe


----------



## Sorrell

Oh millypie, sweetie pie - I am really sorry to hear that.  Sending you a massive hug.  

Take some time to adjust and spoil yourself.

Sorrell xx


----------



## jade3

oh millypie so sorry to hear it, sending you lots of     
xx


----------



## mommysoon

Just saw this thread...please add me in!

We're going through our first IVF cycle and had ET on 23 Oct. OTD is 9th Nov.  

MS


----------



## millypie

Thanks Lollipop, Sorrell and Jade   xx


----------



## christinaw

Oh so sorry to hear that Millypie    Nothing anyone can say to easy the pain. Just stay strong with your DH and please god there will be brighter days to come xxxxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

to Millypie. It is so disappointing when it doesn't work. Take your time to come to terms with it all. Lots of love Katie xx


----------



## millypie

Thanks Christina and Katie  xx


----------



## Annawb37

millypie - sending you a massive pile of      xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Milly - so sorry to hear bout bnf, I know how u feel, it will take a few days but just keep positive like us more than one way to get a baby xxxx


----------



## Amy35

Hi Mille,

I am really sorry to read your news. Take time for yourselves
xx


----------



## millypie

Thanks Anna, Dionne and Amy 
Dionne, it's so tough isn't it, although I appreciate this is only our first tx and lots of other brave ladies have exprienced more than 1 BFN. It must get harder every time. We're going to take some time out and have some fun, then probably think about whether to try again in the new year. I'm 40 in June so age is definitely a factor for us x


----------



## Annawb37

Millypie - i think its hard for you no matter how many times you get a BFN, although i must admit I'm dreading whether we get another one next week.  Each one is a massive blow, whether its the first or the third.  I think its a good idea to take a little time out, whether that be a few weeks or a few months.  For us after our first BFN we didn't deal with the BFN at all, my father in law was on life support through the whole first cycle for us and they tunred it off 2 days before our OTD, I had already started bleeding at that point but couldnt tell DH as i didnt he think he could take any more bad news that weekend, he slipped away a week later.  
For us the BFN didn't even get discussed because we had to deal with DH's grief at his dad dying.  When we started the second cycle in September, it his us like a hammer, i went off the rails, GP had to sign me off as i was weeping wreck.  I saw the counsellor my my clinic during this attempt and we talked about how the second attempt is sometimes harder for people as they have already had one knock back and that often people don;t give the first BFN enough credit for how much it affects them.  Anyway to cut a long story short, there was a purpose to that rambling, honest,  but was to say sending you loads of love, take some time to be you again minus all the IVF and let yourself deal with the emotions of a BFN xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Milly - yeah it is hard I done my 1st tx and like u say me n dh is going to have some fun booking wee holiday 4 next year to recuperate and thinking of getting new car  over due. But I am like u, since sunday I've not been same crabbit going to be early don't want to do anything (weather and money factors lol) but I just feel like rubbish to be honest I cry all the time. But we get there hubby is majorly supportive, but its totally inside ur head :s. I'm going back to work on monday I think that's not helping any matters lol


----------



## Amy35

Victoria and Lollipop! Congratulations, wonderful news , love seeing a BFP.

Thanks to those of you for your support yesterday during my crazy moments yesterday. Had yet another hot sweaty night (no naughty dreams though!) and today I feel like I am hungover...I so hope AF isn't on it's way. 

Hope you are all doing ok. 
xx


----------



## millypie

Thanks for the good advice Anna. Your 1st tx sounds so traumatic for you and DH. Sending you    for a BFP this time.  
Dionne, a holiday and new car sound good. Look after yourselves. I've already resorted to wine and chocolate! First time since August and hopefully good medicine! xx


----------



## Disco85

Millypie so sorry to hear your news. Sending you    As everyone has said - take some time to appreciate each other and do things that you both enjoy xxxx


----------



## Salty78

Huge congratulations to the big fat positive results! Here is hoping the next 9 months are stress free xxx

Millypie - so very sorry it was a horrid negative. Make sure you look after yourself lots and lots xxx


----------



## VictoriaC11

Thankyou everyone for your lovely msgs, obviously theres an awful long way to go yet. Just want everything to run smoothly from here. 

So sorry Milliepie, i struggled with my first unsuccessful attempt. Take the advice & have a bit of time for yourself & DH. Have some fun, refocus your energy on just you two for a short while at least before going again. Sending big hugs your way xxx


----------



## lollipops

And a thankyou from me for all your lovely messages, like Victoria said, its a long road ahead....very scary and daunting!

To all those with your BFN's- Keep trying, I have lost faith in fertility tx so many times and after my very first tx I thought I would never try again, but somehow you find the strength for another go. But for now be kind to one and other and give yourselves time to heal, sounds cheesy but its important not to rush into more treatment if your not quite back on top form. I know it hurts now and I know how it feels to see others get their BFP's and wonder why you haven't too. Trust me I have been there! Your times are coming girls!


----------



## bally78

Millypie sending you big hugs so sorry to hear your news xx


----------



## Batleybump

Lollipops - just wanted to say a big congratulations on your BFP! I remember back from the thread in May when everybody had their transfers and poor you couldnt because your wee little emby didnt thaw  I felt so sad for you back then, but it just goes to prove that just wasnt your time, but now it is. I pray you have a happy & healthy pregnancy. Love Lucy xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hi girlies. I had my beta hcg done today. Clinic think I may have been pg and mc. I will find out tomorrow. If mc then I've to take a month off otherwise I may be able to start iui again. 

Millypie. I'm so sorry babes. I'm going through the same as u babes. It's important for us to have loads of kisses and cuddles off our dh's. Big hugs. 

Xxxx


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping2

I had my 3rd IUI on Friday, and now i have a stinking cold   Worried this will cause problems. Due to test on Friday 11th November


----------



## jade3

Awwwww lynn, hope your ok :0( let us know how u get on. Sending lots of hugs.

Hi to all thr new ladies.

Xx


----------



## lollipops

Lynn- Oh I am sorry    Pleased you have DH to support you. Look after each other!   

Hi Bately - How are you hun? Are you cycling again? Thanks for your message hun, hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Sorrell

Just wanted to say congratulations to VictoriaC and Lollipops - such good news.  Thrilled for you both.

Personally am up and down today.  Only a few more days to go until Saturday!

Sorrel


----------



## jade3

Sorrel sending u   and  

Xx


----------



## Chell121

POSITIVE RESULT! Good luck every one else!


----------



## Coralie

And another one from me!  Got our BFP yesterday.  So excited but nervous that we're not through the woods yet.  Will be a relief to get to 12 weeks.

Really pleased for the rest of you who've had good news and really sorry for those of you at the other end of the spectrum.  I've been there a few times so know how devastating it is...  

Xx


----------



## jade3

Congratz chell and coralia such lovely news :0) 
Xx


----------



## minimay

Can I be added please? I'm having a natural FET. ET is Tues 8th so OTD should be Fri 18th
Good luck to everyone testing. 
Congrats to the BFPs!


----------



## hopeful39

Please add me to Nov 2WW list.  ET on Fri 28th Oct so testing on Wed 9th Nov.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Daisy Princess

Congratulations to all the BFP's, I'm really pleased for you all xxxx

Sorry to the girls with a bfn, I think I'll have mine bfn confirmed tomorrow as I started to bleed last night, not as heavy as a period, I've rang the clinic this morning I've still got to continue with the pressaries and go for my blood test tomorrow as planned. We're both gutted, wondering if this will ever work for us.

Love dp x


----------



## jade3

Sorry to hear that daisy princess :0(

Sending lots of love.

Good luck to emmasurrey.

Xx


----------



## Pip1

Hi guys, bit of delay from me as I haven't been up to it. We got a BFN too, absolutely devastated as you can imagine. Phoned my clinic as I'm still on lots of meds and because I havnt bled yet they want me to carry on for another 48 hours and do another test which I don't see the point as it was a definate negative and there wasn't even any faint lines. Anyway, I will do what they say just to keep them happy. Sorry for sounding so grumpy but they also told me if I don't bleed in the next week to test again! Of course I'm not gonna bleed until I stop all my meds!


----------



## suzymc

*millypie* - so sorry for you...... 
i may be joining you tomorrow! 

*daisyprincess* - i'm really sorry to hear you are bleeding. i hope that it's not over for you

*pip1* - oh man! what a day for us all. i'm really sorry to hear your news. i'm not bleeding either. Progesterone does not 100% stop you from bleeding. If your AF wants to start it will start. mind you saying that i don't know what drugs you are actually on.

OK so i did a POAS Wednesday and the news isn't good! My OTD is 2morrow and i'm sure i didn't test too early and i'm not holding out much hope. i'm not sure when i get my results back tomorrow but it may be at 4pm so we're heading out for a meal at the same time and i may be having a few glasses of wine!!!!! I'm just not officially saying the words yet!

i'm ok though! i'm going to stay strong

Love Suzy xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Daisy- Keeping everything crossed thats all's OK for you tomorrow. Bleeding is very common and not always bad - try and hold on to hope!   

Pip- On  my last cycle I had to do that too and felt exactly how you did about it. But having said that you never know hun  

Suzy - I am holding onto hope for you that come tomorrow you get a massive suprise!   

Welcome to hopeful,minimay  

Massive congrats to Coralie   


Chell- Congrats to you too  

Did asnother test this morning - think I am addicted but still says I ma pregnant- why can't I believe it?!


----------



## suzymc

lolli - thanks hun. you're so sweet to me......   i don't really believe in miracles though, i believe in coincidences but not miracles. but anyways so happy for you. is your line nice and strong now?


----------



## lollipops

Suzy - I know how hard it is to stay positive but just try as you never know! Stranger things have happened in the IVF game.

I am doing clearblue digitals and they are coming up 'pregnant 2-3  so I am pleased with that.
I do however feel in a fair bit of pain and am worried I have OHSS, so am calling the clinic later to ask what I should do. The pregnancy hormone makes OHSS worse too and as each days goes on I am feeling much worse! 
There's always a worry!


----------



## minimay

Lollipops 2-3 wks is great. You must have a high hcg. It took me several days to get that and that was with twins. 

Pip I bled despite meds so no bleeding is a good sign  

Suzy - fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Daisy princess  

Good luck hopeful 

Xx


----------



## lollipops

Minimay- Oh god, please don't say there is more than 2 in there!!! I just phoned my clinic and got told off for testing early- knew I would!


----------



## lisaandchris

Hi Ladies

well I am now 5dp5dt and think I am going   
Keep getting very low lying af pains and I have to admit it is playing on my mind a little, test day is next wed but I am testing Tue pm as do not want to go into work straight after!!!

Please please  

Im just not feeling myself today very tired and not quite with it etc...anyone else the same

Ah well back to work I guess...

Come on little one please be growing nice and strong for mummy


----------



## suzymc

loli - i have to say i have a twin feeling for you! it's a very strong twin feeling! sorry you're feeling you're getting OHSS. it can react with the hgc. oh yes! there's always a worry but OHSS wont effect your little ones!!!  

minimay - thank you


----------



## lollipops

well I called the clinic and they want to me ring again tomorrow to let them know how I ma but they didn't seem concerned.

I did get a telling off for testing early and she told me I run the risk of getting false positives by testing early! I now feel stupid and scared that this isn't real.....have I set myself up for a huge fall?

I just don't believe I can get strong positives on a clearblue digital if it was just the trigger in my system, I took the trigger 17days ago!! But maybe it can linger in the system for longer than I thought?!

See girls, this is why testing early is not so good. Feel    now. x


----------



## suzymc

loli - i really don't see how at this late stage your trigger can be in your system. poo at your clinic for making you worry. i've never heard of the trigger testing so positive 17 days later. never!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_F

Hi all... It's my turn to come and join you on this board... (woo hoo!) I am now officially PUPO and in the 2ww...

Yesterday we had 2 2day embryos transfered... one perfect 4 cell beauty, and one with a bit of granulation...

So... now I've got 2 WHOLE WEEKS to wait and see if all our hard work has paid of... hoping and praying it has!   

Official test date = 16th Nov

It will take me a while to get round to knowing everyone, but I recognise a few names from the positive pumpkins board...  

Good luck to us all ! xx


----------



## Whirl

hi Everyone

Welcome Mrs F and congratulations on being pupo!  I love the names you gave them on the pp board!

Suzymc hope you are ok   , I still don't know as I haven't tested yet, as I have to work today, but not feeling good as getting more and more periody and sorry if tmi but my bowels were much looser this morning which always happens before af.  I have planeed a chinese takewaay tomorrow night with or without wine.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Lollipops when are you due to test?  Surely one or two days will not make much difference, take no notice.  We had a couple of grumpy nurses whilst doing stims and it really doesn't help?

Daisy princess how are you?  

Congratulations to Coralie and Chell   that's fantastic news

Pip1 really sorry to hear that   My acupuncturist has told me that if I get a negative tomorrow I need to keep up with the pessaries until Sun and then test again, as sometimes they can be slow to implant.  Let me know how you get on.

AFM slowly driving myself crazy, have been getting no sleep at all and keep running to the loo to check if af has arrived.  I am testing at the clinic tomorrow but they do not do bloods but a normal poas test, 16 days past egg collection.  Has anyone else had that experience?

Whirl


----------



## lollipops

I am suppose to test this sunday! Which is 16 days past ET! Bit excessive don't you think?! Technically by other clinics rules my OTD should be tomorrow (14 days past ET). I too find it hard to believe that the trigger shot can still be in my system, let alone this strong. None of the other drugs you take whilst doing IVF can cause a false positive can they?

Oh well I hope I get to prove her wrong!   

Welcome to your 2ww MRS.F!!  

Whirl- You have done so well not to test and I hope you get a huge BFP tomorrow!!


----------



## isis2712

hi 

well officiolly on the 2 week wait as you ladies call it , iui was done 27th oct and back for test on 11nov , already done 4 pregnancy tests - all negative as i suppose you would expect , 

dont know when the earliest i can test is , didnt think this 2 week wait would be so bad 

good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh and if anyone can help tell me when i cuold test for a positive that would be a help ......surely i dont need to wait till the 11th 

xxx


----------



## suzymc

loli - me again! my trigger was also 17 days ago and as you know that isn't showing up in me anymore!!!! my OTD is 16 days after EC. so yes your 16 days after ET does seem a lot. so ignore your clinic. you are pregnant! they're prob just a bit annoyed at you. lol.

mrs_f - welcome to the crazy world of the 2ww!

whirl - so proud of you not testing yet. i don't recommend doing it! i certainly won't next time. good luck 4 tomorrow hun xx my AF has been feeling off and on for over a week now but i know what you mean. i was 'looser' on wednesday and my AF pains are now very low. i have been sleeping better though since! so well! only 1 non sleep to go!! i will be thinking of you too! 

isis - all i can say is leave the home tests well alone!! just try and wait! but good luck anyways

just popped out and some idiot smoking a cig whilst 'trying' to drive nearly crashed into me and drove me into a ditch as he seemed to think my side of the road was his side of the road.....grrrrrrrrrr

love suzy xxxx


----------



## isis2712

thanks suzymc 

i am trying ...up side at least i know my trigger shot is out my system , 

does anyone know about this ive been kept on my nasal spray during the 2ww is this normal ? 

good luck lovely ladies 
xxx


----------



## lollipops

God Suzy, you OK? What an irresponsible   !!! Yes I think you right and that I was just getting a peed off nurse who loves having a go!
Any missey, you need to focus all your energy on feeling positive!!!     

Isis- Suzy is right, step away from those sticks and give your body time to produce that hormone!


----------



## Amy35

Good morning lovely ladies ! 

Hope you are all ok today. 

Big congratulations to Coralie and Chell!  

Loli - sod your clinic! You are pregnant! Enjoy it....ignore them for a while...hope the OHSS doesn't get much worse, I know you are but i can't not say make sure you drinking plenty! 

Mrs F - 16th Nov is a lucky test day, it's my birthday...so I reckon all will be good. Yeh you are PUPO!

Suzymc - I like your pyshic vibes for Loli with the twins, can I get a reading?!

Whirl, I am hopeful for you, good luck xx

Isis - our test date is the same, I had my transfer on 26th, what a long wait, i think i will test on Monday as this is two weeks from ovulation...what do you think? Too early?

Well , I had the worst aching arm yesterday I was driven to distraction..didn't know what it was, so Dr Google let me know it's a side effect of crinone, as if the bloating wasn't enough! I am still having night sweats and feel a bit hungover still but happy in myself...I need a crystal ball...

Wishing you all a good day and lots of  

xx


----------



## chaab01

Hi girls,

Well I relented today and did a test. BFN. So devastated feel like we've been here in this position so many times now. It's funny you think making the heartbreaking decision to give up on your own eggs is the hardest thing but really it's these days that are the hardest.

Good luck to everyone else - lots and lots of love and baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Missy Bee

Hi Ladies,

I have been following these trends from July'11 but have never commented, but I thought today, girl, contribute. I had my 1st FET transfer yesterday after two failed ICSI and one IUI. I am testing on the 13th Nov'11. Ladies hope after 8 years of waiting, this turns out the best.


----------



## nickinoodle

Hi miSsy bee! Welcome and good luck x I now how you feel about the long wait honey its been 11 years for us so far! It I don't get my bfp tomorrrow its the end for us x


----------



## lynn1303

Lollipop maybe it's triplets? Lolor quads ? Both ur embiescould have split!!!! Lol

Congrats on the recent bfp 

I'm so sorry for The bfn. 

Big hugs dp

I'm currently waitin to see the result of mybeta hcg if pos the clinic say I've had an early mc. I don't know which news would be worse. I had false positive and it was always a bfn or it was a bfp and I mc.


----------



## suzymc

*chaab01* - i'm really sorry to hear1  

sorry if i missed the bfp news. congrats chell

*nikkinoodle* - hey good luck for tomorrow. i pray it's good news for you


----------



## suzymc

lynn - oh that's not good. sorry for you! stay strong xx


----------



## Missy Bee

nickinoodle said:


> Hi miSsy bee! Welcome and good luck x I now how you feel about the long wait honey its been 11 years for us so far! It I don't get my bfp tomorrrow its the end for us x


Thank you very much nickinoodle, I need all these luck, hope yours turns out  tomorrow.


----------



## kathryn1309

Hello, 
Can I join this group we are due to take our test on Sunday 6th,  this has been the hardest wait ever, last time it flew by but this time its just painful!!  We had a nightmare at the clinic where they lost our good embie (they think its in me but cannot be sure) so we had another one put in. Hopefully at least one will stick but would be awesome if they both do!  

Fingers crossed for you all   xxx


----------



## Amy35

Kathrynn, Welcome! I can't blieve they lost your embie, that's the stuff of our nightmares, however it sounds like there might be a silver lining as right now you might have two snuggling on in there. Lots of luck! xx

Good luck for you Missy Bee I so hope this is your time xx   and welcome! 

Lynn- I don't really know what to say, sending you lots of love x

Chaab, I am really sorry  

xx


----------



## lynn1303

Well blood test neg. so no mc. We r starting again straight away. So I may be on 2ww again in nov. I start stimmIng tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## pringle

Hi everyone

I'm very new to ff, in posting. I have been reading on the site but nervous to post. 

Can I join you on this thread? I have just had IVF and am in the 2ww? 
EC; 28.10.11
ET: 30.10.11
OTD: 15.11.11  ( this seems a long 2ww?)
Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.  
pringle


----------



## millypie

Welcome to all the new ladies. Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy?  You're in the best place for advice and support 

Thanks salty, disco, victoriac (c for congratulations!) and bally for your kind words & hugs. Feels even more rubbish today as it's strating to sink in a bit more now 

Lynn, so sorry to hear you had your bfn confirmed 

Suzy-am keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow  

DP-thinking of you and hope you're not feeling too sad   What a tough time you've having  

Pip1-was thinking about you yesterday and was hoping you were too busy celebrating to post, rather than feeling too numb. Sorry for your bfn. It sucks doesn't it? 

Chaab-I feel your pain. Sending you a big hug. You're not alone 

Congratulations Chell & Coralie. You must be over the moon! 

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow-I know there's a lot of you. Hope you manage to get a little bit of sleep tonight


----------



## Lisa_3576

Lisa_3576    IMSI    13th November


----------



## Lisa_3576

Hello Ladies

Can I join in this group please?    Me (35) and my DH (35) are in the 2WW of our 1st cycle of IMSI...

EC 27/10/11
ET 30/10/11
OTD 13/11/11

Will be nice to chat to other ladies in the same boat at the moment! ...Apologies if the abbreviations do not make sense!!  

Good Luck to all x


----------



## pringle

Hi Millypie

Im so sorry to hear about your test. I have been following you and the girls on the area site. I have been to scared to post and join you on my local area site but feel like I know you all if that sounds crazy. Just wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts and to take care.
Thanks for the welcome Milly

Pringle


----------



## pringle

Hi lisa-3576 and everyone

Sorry I forgot to say Hi. 
Not quite sure on posting as yet, as new to me, one of the few people who haven't got a ******** account lol so apology if I make woopsy.

Good luck to all  

Pringle


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Good luck to the 7 ladies testing tomorrow        

Jade and SuzyQ - my fellow 10th Nov OTD ladies, how are you both getting on?

Katie x


----------



## Lisa_3576

Hello Pringle  

I'm too good at this either.... how do I get the pink writing with the details at the bottom of the message, like all the Users have!?  I really am quite useless at this!!

However, I find it a real support to know that it is not just me going loopy during the 2WW!!


----------



## pringle

Hi Lisa-3576 

I cant remember how i did mine, just did something in profile but i am sure someone with some experience will be able to help you with it.

How are you getting on in the 2ww? I have been good until today. Had really mixed emotions, get the odd twinge on one side, had slight twinge in back to, then start thinking is this my AF on its way or is this in my head. Only in my first week 

Hi to everyone else too.

pringle


----------



## Guest

What is imci? Is this like icsi


----------



## millypie

Hi pringle & thank you for your kind words of support. I kno exactly how you feel. I read threads and posts for quite a few weeks before I had the courage to post myself. Felt like an intruder at first, but was immediately made to feel welcome and part of the family!
Really pleased you've decided to post and hope to see you on the local threads at some point.
We are truely devastated to get a bfn, but knew we'd have to be super, super lucky to get a bfp 1st time.
Good luck with your 2ww and will keep everything crossed that you get a bfp!! Milly Xxx


----------



## jade3

Evening all.

Welcome to all the new ladies.

Sorry to all thouse who got a bfn :0( sending lots of love.

Katie and suzyQ only a week to go, im not to bad still feelin positive but judt want it to hurry up. How r u 2?

Hope everyones ok?

Good luck to the ladiez testing tomorroe.

Xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Girls - wanted to wish a massive    to all you lovely ladies testing tomorrow. I would say get an early night but we all know there will be some sleepless nights and early morning wee's happening!  

Good luck girls, I will be on early to see how you all get on!

For you ladies having blood tests tomorrow, again good luck and hope the wait for your results isn't too long!!!  

And finally a sprinkle of    for all!!!


----------



## SuzQ

Hi All 
 to everyone

Hi Jade - I'm doing ok - work is keeping me so busy that I don't have time to think during the day which is great. I'm determined not to symptom spot too. So week 1 of 2ww has been ok. I think the next week may be a whole different story! 

SuzQ


----------



## overDAbridge

Hello  

Not done IVF before as had IUI the last 4 goes. 

I was feeling pretty happy that my period hadn't arrived yet and I've just been told I might not actually get one unless I come of the pessary's?

This is news to me! Is it really the case that I may have been stressing all week and not actually be pregnant? 

Feel  a bit cheated and annoyed.

Bridge x


----------



## bally78

Sorry cant answer your question but a few ladies have started af whilst on pessaries.

Itd otd 11/11/11 but after discussion with dh going to test Wed, 2 weeks after et and a week 4 days after af due!

Gooduck to all ladies testing tomorrow sending     x


----------



## christinaw

Hi Kathyrn - Just read your post - can I ask why the hospital thought you lost one of your embyro's? I have something that concerned me too, that during the the transfer - fluid leaked from me when the pulled gadgets away after ET.  I am pretty sure it wasn't the pessaries as I had a FET and had only started the day before.  Didn't think to ask at the time - but when thought of it later that day I became so negative which unfortunately lasted throughout my 2ww.  Just interested to know. 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow hope its all BFP.


----------



## jade3

christinaw said:


> Hi Kathyrn - Just read your post - can I ask why the hospital thought you lost one of your embyro's? I have something that concerned me too, that during the the transfer - fluid leaked from me when the pulled gadgets away after ET. I am pretty sure it wasn't the pessaries as I had a FET and had only started the day before. Didn't think to ask at the time - but when thought of it later that day I became so negative which unfortunately lasted throughout my 2ww. Just interested to know.
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow hope its all BFP.


The water that came out is fine, its meant to happen its just the liquid that helps the embies get in place, hope this has helped. Xx


----------



## jade3

SuzyQ I know what u mean, its going to be a long week.
Xx


----------



## hopeful39

Congrats to all those BFP's! 
Thoughts are with those who have received sad news.

Feeling bit desolate....official blood test only on 9 Nov.  But succumbed to HPT this morning and it was BFN!  today is 11days post 4day transfer & used a Discover onestep brand of HPT - would expect to see even a very faint line if positive as test has HcG sensitivity of 15, but absolutely nothing showing.  I know clinic discourages early testing, but I would prefer to know sooner rather than later and start dealing with a negative result....and looking to the future.

Only 2 embryo's left in cryopreservation....last options for genetic offspring as AMH virtually undetectable at 2.2pmol/L thanks to chemotherapy, so IVF not really an option going forward.

Fingers & toes crossed for last 2 embryo's.


----------



## lollipops

Hopeful - think you may have just tested early, I cant preach because I have been testing early too but it does stress you out more as you can feel like your hope is dashed! When in actual fact you just need to relax & test much nearer to your test day! Easier said than done I know but you have to try. 

Afm - I'm now 14dp2dt & tested using a first responce & got a nice strong line  yet still my otd is Sunday (Grrr) so I cant even call this result through yet, despite it being exactly 2 weeks since ET! I appear to have a very over cautious clinic! X

I logged on early in hope that I would see some otd results! Come on girls, wake wake!!x


----------



## nickinoodle

Its a bfn for me! Hope the rest of u ladies have more luck x x x


----------



## lollipops

Oh no Nikinoodle   so very sorry.


----------



## nickinoodle

Ty lolli, really thought it had worked this time! Boo..........


----------



## lollipops

Niki - I'm sorry it hasnt worked, I know how awful your feeling right now. its so unfair! I wish I could say something to make it better. Do you think you will try again? X


----------



## lilgem

congrats to all the   well done to u all i did another test 2 day early and got a   im heart broken and cant stop cryin just dont know what to do with my self    . 2 days cant make much difference can it ?


----------



## lollipops

Lilgem - yes in the world of ivf two days can make a difference! Hang on in there!


----------



## nickinoodle

Its the end for us now! This was our third cycle and I can't do anymore! As much as I want to be a mummy then I also want a life, I want to enjoy my thirties and not always be the sad one! I want to find the fun old me rather than live as a zombie feeling rubbish on the drugs all the time!
I want my husband to remember the fun silly woman he fell in love with,
I can't be any of those things while infertility takes hold of my life, I'm going to take control now and enjoy my childless future with my wonderfull husband.
Believe me I wanted this so much but after 11 years, r failed tx and 4mc I have nothing left to give to this journey x x x


----------



## lilgem

lollipops said:


> Lilgem - yes in the world of ivf two days can make a difference! Hang on in there!


hope so hun i need this my clinic isnt much use tho  hope ur feelin out whens ur scan? xx


----------



## chaab01

Lilgem, sending you lots and lots of   but I agree completely with lollipops.....two days in the world of ivf is huge. Keep thinking positive although I completely understand what you're going through.

Nickinnoodle really sorry to read about your BFN. My DH and I are in the position after our countless rounds of ivf and thinking this is our life, the treadmill of countless drugs and living day by day, of ending it. We'll probably do one more round of DIVF before we stop. I agree with you in that I too want to find the person I was 3 years ago. The fun loving and ready for anything person who dived into bed (sofa, kitchen etc  ) with her hubby because I wanted to rather than "I've got a smiley face on the ovulation test lets go" or "we're not allowed to as we've just had a transfer". We've both talked over the past few days and agree we need to work to find that magic and spontaneity again. I know we're really fortunate as we've both been completely signed up to this incredibly emotional and draining journey. I don't know how some women cope when their husband is very anti the whole ivf process. Anyway wishing you and your hubby all the luck in the world. I hope and pray that one day your dreams will come true. 

Lots love xxxx


----------



## nickinoodle

Chabb
Ty for your lovely message its great to just speak to somebody who understands!
I gave it my best shot and I take my hat off to you ladies who have the strength to keep going! X


----------



## Disco85

Nickinoodle - so sorry to hear your news. You are obviously a very strong lady and very philsophical (sp)

Sending you lots of


----------



## Disco85

And lilgem...keep your chin up   2 days CAN make a difference


----------



## kirsthull

Nicki so so sorry sending you both lots of love xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls where would I get the zita west things cd andbook


----------



## lollipops

Niki - you sound like a wonderful person & i truly sorry that this journey hasn't worked out for you but your right you do need to be happy again & live your life without the binds of ivf. You deserve some joy in your life & to smile again.


----------



## suzymc

morning ladies.

massive   to nikkinoodle. i am so sorry as this was your last cycle. i can't begin to imagine how you feel but you sound very level headed. i am so sorry to hear you've had 4 m/c. my heart goes out to you it really does

lilgem - 2 days can make a difference!!!

dionne - amazon has zita west books/cds

well my news is still bad! i tested negative at home again this morning. i just can't seem to 'image' up that second line no matter how much i stare at it. but i felt a lot calmer doing the test and i do feel this cycle is over for us. i don't have much hope for my bloods. nurse didn't look too hopeful after i told her about my 2 negative home tests. i don't know when i get my blood results back. Either my clinic ring or email me or it's down to me to find out. i go back at 4:30pm to pick my results up so at least i will know for sure by the end of today. i think i'll get DH to answer the phone all day!!!! i'm dreading it! we have a friend coming round in a bit for an hour or so so hoping i can tell her the news without breaking down. already told my parents and SIL but we are waiting for the official results before we let anyone else know.

what a day!!!!! i hope all the other 4th Nov ladies get a BFP!!!!   for you all yet to test

Love Suzy xxxx


----------



## jade3

So sorry to nicki and suzy on your bfn, sendin lots of hugs.

Lilgem there is still hope things can really change in a matter of a day.

Xx


----------



## lollipops

Oh suzy, im sorry its going well. I have absolutely everything crossed that your blood test comes back  very differently from your tests but I understand you feeling its upsetting for you right now lots of love


----------



## nickinoodle

Oh suzy I am so sorry honey, don't be afraid to get upset it will help you to cope, hope your friend is understanding and gives you lots of hugs and support x take pleasure in the little things and be kind to yourself! I'm having the fullest, hottest aromatherapy bath! Sending you big hugs honey and hope this phonecall comes sooner rather than later x x x


----------



## Sorrell

Oh nickinoodle, I am so sorry.  I really really wanted it to work for you.  I have tears in my eyes reading your posts.  However you sound like you have completely the right attitude.  You need to take time to adjust and to start enjoying your life again.  There is so much you can include in your life to make it full and happy with your husband.  At least you have each other.  Wishing you so much happiness for the future and I pray that one day your dreams will come true.

Suzy - really sorry to hear about your bfn as well.  I have done so many pt's with a negative result in my time and they never get easier because deep down you always think this one might be different.  Again, hope it works out for you in the future.

Lilgem - don't despair yet.  Keep away from those tests for 2 more days!!

Wishing everyone a good day.  

AFM one more sleep to go but as we are heading off to friends might try tonight before we set off.  That could make for a horrid car journey!  Felt really sick yesterday so got my hopes up but feel fine today and apparently there has been a sick bug going round.  Need to go and make the most of the sunshine.

Thinking about you ladies more than anyone else at the moment.  It is great to have you there.

Sorrel


----------



## stumpy

Morning all,

Just wanted to say im so sorry for everyone with a BFN today and yesterday, my heart goes out to you all and sending each one of you a massive hug xxx

Congratulations to all the BFP Yippee its an amazing if not scary road ahead!!!!!!

AFM - I am struggling to keep any positivity at all i am 2dp5dt and yest and the morning have had awful af pains keep expecting a bleed trying desperately to remember when i had af pains before with flower as I even rang the clininc last time because of them!!! just feel these pains are too strong to keep a baby!! already had tears and resorted to a BFN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy the sunshine if you have any!!!

Love
Sa
xx


----------



## lollipops

Stumpy - my cramps are & have been awful! Honestly I've worried myself sick over them yet I got a bfp! So cramps, even strong AF type ones don't mean you'll get a bfn!


----------



## Amy35

Good morning everyone, 

Hope you are all doing ok. 

I am so sorry to read about the BFN's, Nick and Suzy, I really am....your bath sounds good Nic.

Lil i hope the extra two days makes a difference, I am keeping everything crossed for you.  

Good luck for your test Sorrell, I so hope you get a BFP!  

Hi Loli, have you had many sumpotmms other than your cramps...?

xx


----------



## suzymc

thank you ladies for all your kind words. i am lucky to get another 3 free (well almost free) cycles in france and i always have the wee hope of natural conception so DH and I can have some loving this month for the first time in about 5 weeks! eek! i think i'll be happier with having this last myoectomy aswell. in a way i wish she'd done it first but she wanted to give ivf a go first as my body had been through so much. anyways my body will have to recover after the myo so my 2nd cycle may not be for a few months now. lolli please stay in touch! i'd love to know how you and your lovely bump are progressing......... i hope all pumpkins will also stay in touch. i'll be on the thread as long as they allow us to be!!!

nicki - there's many things i'm looking forward to! baths being one of them, wine being another although i won't over do it!! obv i'm sure we'd rather it be the other way round but it's time for us! especially time for us and DH's

suzy xxxx


----------



## lollipops

I've had lots of wierd feelings & symptoms

Hot sweat
cramps/aches/shooting pains
sore boob
waves of subtle sickness
mouth suddenly fills with saliva at random moments?!

Hang in there hun! X


----------



## Lisa_3576

Hello Ladies

So sorry to those of you who have BFNs, my heart goes out to you all x

I only joined yesterday as I am on day 5 after ET on Sunday and this is our first round of treatment, and all you ladies are a huge comfort   I have horrific cramps and am sat here thinking the absolute worst, but lollipops reading your messages, I feel much more positive   Thank you x

Good luck to all lovely ladies on their 2WW xx


----------



## jan33piglet

Morning ladies, 

So sorry to read about the BFN's Nic and Suzy, you sound like very strong ladies!! keep that strength going......xxxx

Hello to everyone else on the dreaded 2ww and those of you who have got your BFPS. 

I am officially half way to my OTD 11/11, i am now 6 days post 2 day transfer. Last night i had the slightest and i mean slightest bit of spotting and had af type pains all night, at one point it woke me up it felt that bad!!! could that be a good sign or bad who knows!!!!! also had bad night sweats but i am blaming the pessaries for that!!!!

Good luck to all those testing over the next couple of days, keep the faith xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynn1303

I'm so sorry nick and Suzy. I had my first hot bath last night in what feels like forever. I know at the min more than most how u r feeling. 

Big hugs.


----------



## Salty78

Hello ladies

not sure if I dare post it as I'm super scared but I got a BFP this morning! I've been crying ever since! I cannot believe that the pains I've had were actually a good thing so hold on everyone! I'm going out now to buy more tests to do tomorrow! 

So sorry about the BFN ladies…it must be the most awful news. Please take lots of care.

Good luck to all my other 4 November testers xxxxx


----------



## nickinoodle

Congratulations salty!!!!!! Very happy for u and great to have some happy news on this grey, wet gloomy day x


----------



## lollipops

Salty- This is what I keep preaching to everyone - bad cramps and pains doesn't mean its not worked! Yet again your another person who has suffered with cramps etc and gone on to get a BFP! I believe in some cases its your womb and bits and bobs changing and adapting! Many many congrats, it does take a while to sink in!


----------



## Daisy Princess

Nicki - I'm so sorry you got a negative, life is cruel and so not fair, but you've got the right attitude life can't always be about ivf and having fun and enjoying life is definitely what we all need.  It's such a ardeal to go through.  

Suzy I'm so sorry you also got a negative, lucky you get another 3 cycles.  Fingers crossed for the next time, hope you enjoy spending time with dh and having funny before you next round.  

Lollipop and salty - congratulations, I'm so pleased you got a Bfp xx

I've been for my blood test, the results will be ready at 4pm but I already no that it's not worked again, as I started to bleed on Wednesday.  Dh is very dishearten with it all, and says he doesn't want another operation on his balls, we've got 4straws of frozen sperm so that would be enough for another cycle, we're entitled to another go on the NHs so I'm already thinking about that.  If it doesn't work next time I don't no what we'll do, maybe dh will feel different about another procedure, or maybe we have to accept that it's never going to work for us. 

Love dp xxx


----------



## jade3

Congrats salty :0)

Sorry daisy princess ill still pray until u know from the clinic. 
Xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks jade x


----------



## suzymc

salty - that's just fabulous news! don't 4get to tell all the pumpkins.   we all need some great news!! i get why you're so scared of saying it though! i wish you all the best for a lovely and healthy pregnancy and all the best for your future xx

daisy - we will prob be getting our results at about the same time then! we're off out for a meal after!!! so sorry your bleeding did not ease off. i shall remain positive for you though. you just never know!

as for signs you really just can't tell. i had nearly every symptom going including the same things as Lolli and well my news wasn't good. So if you get any feelings just ignore them and try not to read into them too much. i didn't imagine the symptoms i had but i have a bfn so i think maybe it could be the trigger or the progesterone that cause changes with your body. sorry to sound a bit negative i just don't want people reading into signs and thinking good or bad things about them. we have to try and keep our minds clear!

suzy xxx


----------



## millypie

Congratulations Salty! Whoop, whoop!

Nickinoodle-I'm so sorry to hear you got a bfn  You sound like you have an amazingly resilient attitude and I admire your determination to have some fun and look forward to your future with dh 

Suzy and dp   your clinics give you good news 

Janpiglet-sounds like a very good chance it could be implantation bleeding. fx

Hot baths and wine seem to be the order of the day 

Good luck to all the 5th Nov ladies xxx


----------



## Blossom85

Hi can I join you girls on 2ww ?

I am on 2-3dpo on 1st Clomid Cycle and since 9am I have been to the loo 5 times (usually go once if at all at work) and havent had much to drink really.

I am not getting my hopes up etc, as this is our 1st cycle on Clomid, but I was wandering if anyone who has been on clomid, could you tell me what your symptoms were/are before a BFP?

we bedded on 30th Oct and 1st Nov (Supposedly OV on 1st - 2nd Nov) I had alot of pain on the 1st after bedding and all day cramping wise (felt cervical but fertility nurse said it prob hurt because I was OV 2 ovums that day)

I have had really bad wind last few days (sorry) and restless nights last cpl nights, as my nipples are slightly sore and erect most of the time.
Also been regular on the loo for both the last 2 days too. My boobs/chest has been itchy and some dull aches in the chest and boobies area, esp feeling heavy.

I have read that Clomid can mimick pregnancy symptoms so I am not getting my hopes up.

Been trying for 5yrs, and finally lost enough weight to be allowed Clomid, but was also diagnosed on my Follicle Tracking scan number 3 (3rd in 6 days this week) with Bicornuate uterus, but I did OV left side, and both linings are 14mm so looking fine.

(I had 2x HSG Xray 1 at one hospital and 1 at the one im with now, and both said no free flow of dye on my left side.. just hoping this is because of the uterus being in 2 pieces..)

Please could someone put my mind to rest, that and I would love to make some buddies on this forum.

Sam x
Modify message


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Please can I join you - I am Day 3 of 2ww.

This is our 4th FET, ET was Tuesday with our klast embryo, a grade 5 Blast, due to test 12th Nov.

XXX


----------



## Whirl

Hi Girls

Just a quick message from me to say I got a  !

Will catch up and do personals later on.

Whirl x


----------



## lollipops

Whirl- I knew you would! Well done you!!


----------



## Daisy Princess

Great News Whirl - Congratulations x   so please for you x


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone,

Just after a bit of advise really I had my scan today and had 1 follicle 17mm and a few small ones. I have no Gonal f left and sit my last injection last night. The nurse said to do the ovitrelle tomorrow morning, do you think my follicle will be mature enough by this time or should I trigger later, maybe tomorrow night??

Your thoughts would be gratefully received.  xx


----------



## jade3

Congrats whirl so pleased for u :0)

Welcome to the new ladies. 

Xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

welshbirdwales - I would only do the Ovitrelle when you have been told to as it is timed to fit in with the time of your EC. If you do the trigger late, the eggs may not be mature enough to retrieve at EC xx

Big   to those who have been unlucky and not got their positives this time. It is so hard and my thoughts go out to you all xx

Congratulations to those who have got their BFPs today xx

Katie xx


----------



## Sorrell

Fantastic news Whirl and to Salty as well!  

Sorrell


----------



## jade3

Sorrel good luck for tomorrow.
Xx


----------



## Amy35

Conratulations whirl!!! Fab news!


Does anyone know if I can take paracetomol in the 2ww? I have a headache like no other....:-(

Xx


----------



## jade3

Amy your allowed it when your pregnant so I cant see why not, but might b best to ask your clinic hun.
Xx


----------



## Mrs_F

Amy - I have terrible shoulder tip pain from some fluid around my diaphragm following egg collection. I saw my consultant this morning, and he said keep taking paracetamol! So I would take that as a yes. Hope re headache gets better soon x


----------



## Amy35

Thanks ladies for your help, I am going to take one now!

Hope your shoulder eases up, sounds painful 
Xx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Amy - paracetamols are fine whilst on 2ww and beyond - I normally chop them in half x x x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi Ladies 
The clinic have confirmed it's a BFN for us.  We're both devasted.


Good Luck to everyone xx


Love DP


----------



## bally78

Daisyprincess sending you big hugs so, so sorry xx


----------



## wishful one

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you dont mind me posting, I posted a few times on the October 2ww thread and have also been following this thread from afar! I just wanted to say that reading some of the posts today has bought tears to my eyes, Nikkinoodle you sound so strong even though you must be heartbroken inside, I havent been though half of what you have and I thought I was in a living hell, your post earlier today was so inspiring and brave. 

I got my BFP after 1 natural ectopic and on my 2nd IVF cycle, I am now 5 weeks pregnant and scared stiff about eveything although of course very happy. I have no tiredness or sickness yet and other than a few aches and pains there are times when I feel absolutely normal. I know it can go either way but I too got a LOT of period pains sometimes really bad, they have eased off this week and naturally that worries me to death too....cant win either way!

All those with BFN's I am thinking of you, know how hard it is to pick yourself up and carry on when it is the last thing you want to do and after your body has been through so much. Take care of yourselves.

Congrats to those with BFP's....enjoy and try not to worry too much...unlike me!!


----------



## lollipops

Hi wishful one! Many congrats to you! How much longer till your first scan? They say sickness etc kicks in at about 7 wks, so try not to worry about lack of symtoms right now. All the very best for a happy healthy pregnancy!  

Daisy- I am so so sorry hun, it sucks and no words can help right now. Take some time to grieve


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Amy35 said:


> Thanks ladies for your help, I am going to take one now!
> 
> Hope your shoulder eases up, sounds painful
> Xx


Amy paracetamol is fine, I had 6-8 a day in the few days after EC. Just do not take any anti inflammatory painkillers like Ibuprofen. x

Daisy - so sorry it was confirmed to be negative. I know how devastating this can feel. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Salty78

Congratulations Whirl! Yay so happy for you! Hope you have managed to relax today! Xxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks ladies, ou've all been very suportive.  I'm relaxing tonight with a bottle of wine and hot curry.  


Love DP x


----------



## Sorrell

Daisy Princess - so sorry to hear that.  Sending you a big hug  

Thank you for all your good wishes.  We are about to head North.  Have decided that I shall probably put off testing until I get back on Sunday night.  I don't want to ruin a perfectly good weekend.

Good luck to those testing in Sunday.

Hope you all see loads of fireworks.  Which I just love.  

Sorrel xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Sorrell good luck for whenever you do decide to test, have a nice weekend xx


----------



## mazza10

Please can I be added.  This is my 2nd IVF cycle. I have ET tomorrow so OTD will be 18th November.  I am going to blast, and if we can we'll transfer 2 embies.  

Had 9 eggs collected and all 9 fertilised!  All are looking good aswell so hopefully I will have some for the freezer.


----------



## Disco85

Daisy so sorry to hear your news


----------



## wishful one

Thanks lollipops, my scan is on 16th nov....seems like forever away, will be almost 7 weeks then. Still can't believe I can say those words! When is yours? X


----------



## Annawb37

Evening all, I've not become a regular on this thread as I have on my cycle thread, I think it's because I don't feel part of 2ww, not really expecting anything to happen and waiting for another BFN next week. The 2ww is actually not bothering me as I think I'm waiting for news I already know. I know your supposed to be positive but I just don't feel anything. The only symptoms I have are either from body settling down or the pessaries. 

I've been reading all your posts and see its almost 50/50 on the BFP/BFN so massive congrats to the first group and a whole load of love for the second xxxxx


----------



## A J

Hi all  

I hope you dont mind if I join in this thread?

I am on the 2WW after a Dy5 transfer of a DEivf in Spain.
The whole process so far has been a rollercoaster but since returning to the UK I'm feeling really removed from the clinic and its support. I had spotting and a small blood clot on Wed   and had to contact my old clinic here and take their advice on increasing the cyclogest. 
Test date for me is 8/11 which is only 9 days after transfer but as it was a Dy5 apparently thats OK. At least I dont have to wait the whole 2W's.

The test has to be a blood test which will take 2days for the result to come though will be a killer!!
I will try HPT at the same time and try to get one which has the earliest detection rate. Does anyone know a good one? So even getting the result is not going to be easy...its all so frustrating.!

Sorry girls bout the rant and I have only just joined you....

I hope you are all feeling full of positive feelings today,
Love and hugs  
AJ xxx


----------



## Blossom85

hey everyone I hope you are doing well?

I am sorry for those with BFN's,  I have had my fair share of those too, really disheartens me.
Congratulations to those who have had a BFP 

I was wandering if those who have had BFP's, could you share with us what symptoms you had and from what DPO it was etc? 
I have been searching on here, and I just thought it be good for the newbies (like myself) to know so they can stay positive.

Sam x


----------



## jade3

Daisy im so sorry hun, sendin lots of hugs.

Aj hi, I would say first response wud b the best.

Hi everyone hope all is well.
Xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks everyone for all your message's, trying to focus on something other than IVF for a while.  Hopefully we'll have another go early next year, I'm thinking around March to give me time to get fit and well after Christmas.

Good Luck to you all xx


----------



## lisaandchris

bfn for me 7dp5dt and af arr in full flow this morning...devastated...


----------



## jade3

Sorry lisaandchris sendin lots of hugs.
Xx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

congratulations to all the BFP...
and love to the BFN...

2 things for me to report...last night I had a teeny tiny bit of blood...and this morning woke up with cystitus...keep needing a wee but barely nothing comes out...


----------



## Whirl

Hi girls

Suzy   I'm so so sorry to hear your news, you have really been one of my inspirations on the PP and 2ww threads as you have been so positive throughout.  I really hope and pray that you get your bfp next time, please look after yourself.

Nickinoodle   so sorry for hearing your news and thank you for sharing.  I hope that you manage to get some enjoyment and sparkle in your life once you have spent time grieving.  

Salty massive congratulations!  That's great news!  

Daisy princess I'm really sorry to hear your news   

Blossom hi and welcome to the 2ww.  Congratulations on losing weight and being able to take the clomid!  I hope that it all works out for you   

Wishful one congratulations!    That's great news.  I know totally what you mean about being scared, but allow yourself at least the weekend to enjoy it and then start worrying again after that!  

Sorrell     for Sunday, good luck and try and enjoy your weekend away

Mazza welcome and good luck for your egg transfer

Anna I think its ok to not feel anything as I've had so many symptoms which have been the same as those who have had bfps and bfns.  I really pray that this time it will be positive for you  

Lisaandchris really sorry to hear your news  

AFM its not really sunk in yet fully but it must have on some level because I slept last night for the first time in weeks.

Bye for now

Whirl


----------



## Katiedolldoll

sorry lisaandchris   xx


----------



## overDAbridge

Hello all, 

I'm just about hanging in there for my OTD 6th Nov (this sunday)

Intrigued by this list: 50 / 50  

For all of you on the BFN my heart goes out to you.  To all those before and now also Daisy Princess and Lisaandchris  how devastated you must be 

 For all those BFP, OMG! Well done chicks and chickadee's!!

Hi Wishfulone - slightly worrying to hear the panic doesn't go away (I'm a worrier) but very glad for you that your in your week 5, hold in there kid  

  Sorrel - I'm in with you sunday testing so fingers crossed. 

 Mazzalo: good to meet you and good luck for the 18th

 Annaw637: Hi Anna, sorry to hear you think it will be a BFN. I don't feel anything either but I'm not managing to keep as calm as you. Lets hope were both just wrong and are no symptomers - there must be some who don't get any!!

 A J: good luck for the 8th - it must be hard having come back from Spain, have you linked up with any others on the Spain forum side of the site?

For anyone Ive missed out   either way. 

This 2ww has been a bumpy ride but its been great this time to be able to do it with some company xx


See you in Chat if thats your thing 



Bridge.xx

 Fingers crossed
OTD 6th Nov


----------



## mazza10

Afternoon ladies,

Well I am officially PUPO, with 2 beautiful blasts.

OTD is 16th November.  Now the dreaded 2ww, well 11 days....


----------



## bally78

Congrats to all pupo ladies!
I've just been really naughty and pos! My otd is nxt Fri but my af is over a week late anyway its bfn   I tested this early with dd and it was bfp. Just hope its too early but ibe got a gut feeling x


----------



## Guest

lisascott - sorry to hear that, i am the same i got abfn and we were devastated...still are to be honest, but pick yourself up and dust yourself off and try again x


----------



## Carito3005

Hi, please add me to the list: IVF @ Lister, 1 day 2 4 cell embryo on board, OTD 16/11/11


----------



## SuzQ

Bally - hang in there. It could be too early - but it is horrid getting that BFN whenever you test.   
  
SuzQ


----------



## rangeroverRRS

were due a test on 8th november... wish us luck... weve done ivf imsi at lister too.


----------



## Guest

Sorry girls what is imsi? And the difference in that to icsi?


----------



## Naughty but nice

Hi everyone

Just thought I would join this thread as i am on my 2ww and am due to test on the 16th nov. Good luck to everyone due to test! Keep me in ur   and wishes, the time is dragging and I feel as if I am going   (crazy!) 

Goodnight all and sweet dreams xxx


----------



## londonite

Good morning ladies,
                I have just had embryo transfer and test november 18th.I had icsi.
Need some company over the next 12 days-its a rollercoaster ride! We tried ivf last
year and it didnt work so we are really,really,really hoping that this is our time.
By the way we tested early last time and it said BFP...it was wrong!DO your best not to test!!
xx


----------



## hjanea

Hello all!!

Back from hols last night and I'm a definate BFN-I've bled heavily the whole time I was away and tested on thursday (OTD was wednesday) and bfn as expected.


----------



## overDAbridge

Hey guys, 

Good luck to all you coming up for your tests. 

    

xx  I really hope all your hopes and dreams come true   xx

I did a cheeky test on Friday which was a BFN - but hang in there you guys who have done the same - KEEP TAKING YOUR MEDS TILL THE OTD!!! It can still be a wait for your buildup of chemicals OR a late implanter remember   

Unfortunately for me and my partner - this time OTD TODAY - its a BFN  Gutted. 


Best wishes for you still to come.... lets see that list going 80/20 rather than 50/50 xx


Bridge


OTD today BFN


----------



## Daisy Princess

So Sorry LisaandChris, Hjanea and Bridge     


Hang in there everyone on the 2ww     


Love DP


----------



## Whirl

Bridge and Hjanea so sorry to hear your news


----------



## jade3

Bally- it could be too early for you to test, wait till friday

Bridge and Hjanea- sorry about your sad news.

good luck to everyone else testing today.
xx


----------



## mazza10

So sorry for all the bfn's xxxx this is such a gruelling process. Hugs to you all x


----------



## jan33piglet

So sorry to hear of the bfns stay strong girlies, easy to say I know. Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Big hugs to all BFNs. I'm so sorry and unfortunately know exactly how u feel. Take some time to get ur head roun things and don't be like me and fire straight into another cycle. Slightly regretting that now. Xx


----------



## Guest

I think I had a melt down today just seen my neighbours new baby girl and I burst into tears when I came back in  I hate bfn!! When is it going to be my turn!!


----------



## bally78

Dionnescott sending you big hugs. This tx business is so    cruel xx


----------



## millypie

DP, Lisaandchris, Hjanea and Bridge-sending you all    So sorry to hear about your bfns. I made a conscious decision to comfort eat for a few days after my bfn. Have had burger, chips, chocolate, wine, caffeine and lots of cake! Going to get back on track from tomorrow, but it definitely helped eating and drinking all the things I've not been allowed! 

Welcome to the new pupo ladies. Wishing you all lots of luck   

Congrats to any bfps I might have missed!


----------



## Guest

Bally - I thought I was doing well  but this is rubbish I can't take anymore


----------



## Deenice

Hallo Ladies

Please may I join you on this supportive thread, I had 2 embryos transferred last week under Natural Cycle.  My OTD is 15/11, Oh this 2ww is driving me mad, 'm off work for 1 more week.  I have been experiencing some mild stomach and back pains intermittently, I gather it's expected with this treatment, I just want to wish everyone the best. 

Deenice


----------



## Daisy Princess

Milly I've been doing the same, I've had wine, curry, burgers, fried breakfasts, coffee (not Decaf!).  I think it's the only way to stay sane!


Love DP


----------



## Disco85

Sorry to all those with bfns. Sending you all lots of  

Congrats to those with bfp  

All those pupo - good luck and


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Hi

Sending everyone with a BFN lots of love and hugs.....  Very very sad for you all.  :-(

Congratulations to all those with BFP's.  Glad your dreams have come true....

I'm testing tomorrow 9am.  Looks like I'm testing on my own, no one else on 7th Nov...

I've been very naughty.  Done a HPT test everyday since 02/11.  First day negative, every otherday double line (faint positive). Hope I can be happy tomorrow if a BFP, but so worried I'll MC again at 15wks!!!

I've got the same left side pain I had in my previous failed pregnancy.  Had it since August last year.  Had numerous gynae appointments, colonoscopy etc.  All unexplained.  Consultant at clinic said may be endo/scar tissue?!

I am also very worried as have got a lump (about 1") in right breast!!!  Going to get appointment tomorrow to hopefully put my mind at rest, as it's distracting me from what should be a very exciting day tomorrow.

I'm no hyperchrondriac but want this to work soooo much and worry I'll be told lumps cancer or side pain ectopic pregnancy and have come so far.

Fingers crossed for BFP 9am.

Love to everyone, including everyone I haven't mentioned.xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi girlies,

can i join you??

im on my 2ww as well. i got 4 embies put back in -  3x grade 1 8 cell and 1x grade 2 6 cell so i am 8dp 3dt and i have a few symptoms ive never had before on any of my previous tx's

terrible headache all day and nite for the last 3 days,paracetomol not touching it at all
constantly hungry then feel very bloated after eating
really thirsty
peein all the time like- niagra falls type peeing (quite embarassing in public loo's as i think im never gonna stop)
really sharp pain in my left ovary,twice its happened now, stops me in my track its that sore
totally lethargic, got no energy to do anything wot so ever
hot flushes now and then
boobs were very sore for first 6 days but not sore now
feeling sick most of the day
terrible heartburn ( i am prone to indigestion tho)
god awful embarassing wind,mostly from the bottom end 
feeling wet im my knickers over the last few days

but the most worrying one is today i have had a brown discharge, enough to stain a pad (sorry thats gross i know) which i wasnt expecting,it gave me a fright and now i am all out of pma. i have been sooooooooooooooooooo positive since ET...up until today that is.its too late for the brown stuff to be implantation isnt and is implantation not normally red?

i could just be imaginging all of these sypmtoms or worse still maybe i am so desperate to feel something that i am making myslef believe they are happening wen maybe they are not !!!  

are any of these symptoms familiar to any of you? be honest please? i should be used to this as ive done so many other cycles before but none were like this!!!!

thanks for reading and good luck to everyone 
michelle xx


----------



## LauranO

Hey guys 

Thoughts go out to the ladies who got a  ...it's poo news but fingers crossed for next month. Can I just ask...my DH has a semen analysis on Wednesday..what's a good number?? I have no idea what normal is and neither does he...lol!! Anyways..my test day isn't until the end of the month so a few more anxious weeks for me :/ good luck to all the ladies testing in the next few days


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Nessiebro-Maybe the brown is old blood from transfer?  I had that for a week after and clinic even at ET said that's ok.

I too have your ovary symptoms etc.

I have terrible wind.  Maybe from progesterone pessaries??  Maybe from stress, as stress can cause excess wind

Anyhow just wanted to wish u all the best and to try and stay positive....

I've found it hard.Xxxx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Laurano- I'm no expert but took this information off another fertility forum post.

The Merck Manual of Diagnosis and Therapy gives the following guidance on what is generally considered a measure of acceptable fertility after the ejaculate has liquefied for 20 to 30 minutes.
Ejaculate volume: 2 to 6 mL
Viscosity: liquefies within 1 hour
Gross and microscopic appearance: semen should be opaque or cream colored
Sperm count: greater than 20 million per mL
Sperm motility at 1 and 3 hours: greater than 50%
Sperm morphology: more than 60% are normal

If you google it lots of information comes up.  Good luck.x
/links


----------



## nessiebro

antibodiesgoaway ....thanks for your reply. we must have posted at the same t ime so i didnt see your post till now. i feel like a total moaner now after reading wot you have to deal with 2moro......you sound like one strong lady to me and i hope that you get the best news ever 2moro from both your tests.    i will be thinking about you.

as for the brown stuff, its weird but after this transfer i never had one drop of blood at all wots so ever wereas in the past i have bled for a few days after transfer so god knows wots going on....only time will tell i spoz.

the wind could very well be the pessaries as im on 3 x 200mg a day.

love
michelle x


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Nessibro-Ur not a moaner.  You're just like me, wanting answers.  This site is soooo fab.  Great you can post a comment and someone can answer you and let you know they care.  Take care.Xx


----------



## Kimbly

Hi all,

Glad to be joining you today. It's not been the best of cycles but had my ET today and got 2 ICSI embies put back! Now got to wait until 22nd to test which hopefully will pass quickly. 

Looks like I'm the only one testing on that date at the moment, hope some more join soon.

Good luck to all you other ladies in waiting!    Hugs to all those who need it.  

K

xxx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Welcome kimbly....  Sorry to hear not a good cycle.  But 2am embies are nice and warm and cosy in their mummy right now, so thats positive...  Hugs.  Xxx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Kimbly-Sorry my rubbish i phone.  Meant 2 embryos.  Not 2am!!!xx


----------



## Kimbly

Thanks, it was better than we had prepared ourselves for today so we're happy. Good luck for tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## Kathryn_D

Hi everyone sorry to gatecrash I had my et yesterday is it weird that today I'm tired needing to wee often and have like a tight bubble feeling low in my abdomen? I know it should be implanting now but to have symptoms now I'm finding strange, just to mention I have started with a stinking cold so may have something to do with that xx


----------



## Daralanteriel

Welcome to all the new ladies!


I am not going to attempt to do personals as there are just so many peeps on here now since I posted on here but just wanted to give hugs to all those with BFN's and gratz! to all those with BFP's!!!


Antibodiesgoaway - wanted to give you an especially big hug for tomorrow - sounds like it is going to be good news on the test front but I understand that you will be worrying about your lump until you know what it is. You should get an appointment asap with a suspected lump and I wish you all the best with that.


Nothing to report from me other than the 2ww was really getting to me last week - was very down and stressed by Friday worrying about what if's but went to my brother's wedding yesterday and it took my mind off things so those good memories will hopefully get me through the next 5 days.


Blessings to you all.


Dara
x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

antibodies... - Good luck for tomorrow,   that positive line gets stronger xx

nessiebro - I have had a few of these symptoms too and I test a day before you. Very sore boobs which has worn off, wetness, wind and bloating (definitely the progesterone!!) and ache (and pain at some points) in my left ovary and hungry a lot yet full quickly when eating. It is so hard not to imagine what every symptoms means, in a normal not IVF day I don't think I would even notice half of it. Time will tell I guess, good luck for your testing at the end of the week xx

Hi to everyone else, I hope you all have a good week this week,

4 more sleeps to go for me and they can't go quick enough. I am going back to work tomorrow which will provide a distraction at least.

Katie xx


----------



## jan33piglet

Antibodiesgoaway Good luck for tomorrow!! Xx

Hello to all the new ladies xxx

5 more sleeps till my OTD.......... Nothing major going on just side effects from cyclogest xxxx


----------



## Sorrell

Good morning everyone


Firstly, LisaandChris, Hjanea and Bridge.  Very sorry to hear your news.  I wish it could work for everyone,  sending you massive    

As for me, I finally tested this morning.  Decided when we got home at 9 pm that I didn't want to ruin my enjoyment of Downton Abbey.  Amazingly I got a BFP!!!!!  Totally thrilled.  Just wish everyone elso could get the same result.  I know it is still a long way until we have a baby in our arms but it's a good start.


Antibodies - good luck for this moring.  Sounding positive.

Have to dash now as already running late.

Thoughts are with you all.

Sorrell xx


----------



## jade3

Good luck antibodies let hope that line gets stronger :0)

Sorrel- congrats hun so happy for u :0) 

Xx


----------



## lollipops

Sorrell - Congrats hun! Well done, just the boost this thread needs for all those ladies still waiting! Many Congrats! X


----------



## Carito3005

Sorrell, congratulations!! happy for you!!


----------



## jan33piglet

Sorrel congratulations that is wonderful news!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Kimbly

Morning all!

Congratulations Sorrell! It's absolutely amazing!    Hope your luck rubs off on the rest of us.

AFM can't believe it's only the day after ET...feels like that was at least 4 days ago. Back to work tomorrow though so maybe that will help time move a bit quicker!

xxx


----------



## overDAbridge

Congrates Sorrel 

Like you say - the first hurdle jumped .. a positive start 



Wishing you all the best of luck for the long run. xx


Thank you for your hugs guys  


Bridge xx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Congratulations Sorrell.  Great news....  Xx


----------



## Clobi B

Hello all,

May I join in?... I started my 3rd IVF cycle in Oct, ER  31/10 had a 9 cell 3dt on 03/11 and now on the dreaded 2WW, I am due to test on 17/11.

I have had mild cramping over the last day or so and mild, on and off nausea, im naturally worried beyond belief, cant think of anything else.

My doctor has singed me off work for the 2 weeks as my job is stressful and I want to give embie the best chance

Good luck to you al  l xxx


----------



## lilgem

bfn for me  xx


----------



## Disco85

So sorry lilgem


----------



## Guest

Lilgem - so sorry 4 ur news keep ur chin up x


----------



## jade3

So sorry to hear that lilgem.

Xx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

So so sorry lilgem.  Nothing I can say to make you feel better.....  Big hugs....  Xxxx


----------



## Carito3005

Lilgem, so sorry hun, do not lose hope though. Take your time now.


----------



## lollipops

Lilgem - I am sorry for you hun   Its not easy to deal with your first BFN but in time you will feel better but for now get lots of cuddles off your DH


----------



## Kimbly

So sorry lilgem, so difficult even when you've had BFNs before. It's not the end for you guys though so just take some time to deal and be there for one another and then put your energy back into preparing yourself physically and mentally.  

xxx


----------



## xemmax

hi sorry to write a new tread and join u at a later date i am havin egg colection fri,scan shows 20 folicles and 1 cyst that they are keepin an eye on,wanted to read ur posts so it helps me with tips and advise on what is goin to happen in the next week r so,congrats on the ppl who got bfp,u are our hope and living proof it can work.so sorry for the ones that are going thru the devastation of bfn.its an emotional journey.but we wont stop till we av our miracle babies will we ladies x


----------



## jan33piglet

Really sorry to hear that lilgem xxx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Hi....  Just had a BFP confirmed....  Very happy but also soooo scared I'll loose this bubba too.  Wish I didn't feel like this...  Can't help but knicker check everytime I go to the loo.  Fingers crossed this pregnancy lasts....  HCG 305!!!  Clinic said that's high?!xxx


----------



## lollipops

ANtibodies- WOW WEE GIRL!!! Thats fab news!!! I can understand your concerns I feel exactly the same....but you have to try and believe as you are most defiantely pregnant lady!!


----------



## Mrs_F

Woo Hoo! Something to celebrate... well done anitobodies!


----------



## jan33piglet

Antibodies congrats wonderful news! xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Helllooo Girlies 

I dont normally post but wanted to say congrats on BFP!!! Im also on 2ww, OTD 21st Nov so very early on.  This is my 1st fet as my cycle in July was freeze all.

Wishing everyone one the best of luck xxxx


----------



## A J

Couldnt blooming wait could I....just did  a test 7dp5dt and of course BFN. 
keep telling myself its too early but bloods tomorrow so wanted a sneaky test.
Really wish I hadnt
AJ xxxxx


----------



## pringle

Hi everyone

big   to the BFN this month

Congratulations to the BFP this month

I do believe I am 8DP 2dt if Ive got that right

Still got a long wait until OTD, my clinic seems to make you wait longer?

sending you all  and   for BFP

Pringle X


----------



## jade3

Wow antibodies thats greats :0)
Aj might b too early hun
Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.
Afm well I was naughty I blame all u who tested early lol. Well I havd done 2 tests today and its a BFP for us :0) the lines r faint but will do 1 tomorrow my OTD is 3 days aways so I wont believe it till we get the hgc results.
Xx


----------



## jan33piglet

Jade- wow congrats that's great news, my OTD is the 11th so its kinda making me wanna test early lol xxx


----------



## Kimbly

Wow! Well done antibodiesgoaway and jade3! So pleased for you.  

A J, I know you must be feeling really low at the moment but hold on until tomorrow.    It seems early for them to be testing you, my clinic tests at 18 days past EC. I'll cross my fingers that you get some better news tomorrow.  

xxx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

AJ I did my 1st home pregnancy test 1 day later than you did and it was still negative.  Did one everyday after for 5 days and gradually v v faint lines appeared&Im now BFP.  Good luck.

Jade-Congratulations.xx


----------



## lisab13

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if I could join this thread? I have had 2  8 cell little embies transferred today and now on the dreaded 2ww. This is my 2nd cycle I got a BFP first time round unfortunatley it ended in an ectopic pregnancy  

Just came on here for a few tips and support.

Good luck to everybody   

Lisa x


----------



## Lisa_3576

Good Evening Ladies x

CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFPs... it's amazing positive news xxx    

To those of you who were not lucky enough today... your time will come... little miracles do happen x

...On day 8 after ET... going slightly barmy, so appreciate being able to share experiences with you all x ....can I just check, if I had 3 day ET on 30th Oct (Sun) my OTD is 13th Nov (Sun) 14 days after!? 

Lots of love and hugs to all the ladies x


----------



## pringle

Hi Everyone

Lisa:  I'm on day 8 to and its getting harder each day. I had 2 embryos transfered on day 2.
I had terrible cramping on Saturday but seem to think that this could be down to pessaries.

Pringle x


----------



## nessiebro

antibodies........woo hoo congratulations to you !!!!!!!!!!!      
your hcg levels sounds soooooo high huni......there maybe more than one bun in the over for you !!!!!!


----------



## Sorrell

Thank you for all your lovely messages.  

Lilgem - really sorry to hear your news.  You do have age on your side so every reason to think that you will have a lovely baby one day soon.  Success rates for FETs are not as good as for fresh transfers.  Hope you can stay positive.  

Congratulations antibodies.  Great news!!  Zita West, in one of her books, gives tips for a visualisation / relaxation thing to help you connect with your baby.  I think the idea is to minimise anxiety.  So try to do lots of relaxing and visualising and positive thinking.  You have come so far!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Welcome to all the newbies.  

Good luck tomorrow to Batleybump, Fairy dust, Daysleeper, AJ and rangeroverRRS.  Fingers crossed for more good news.    

Sorrell


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Congratulations to the girls who have got BFP today  

Lilgem - I am sorry it is definitely negative, best of luck to you for the future  x

Jade - can't believe you tested early!! But congratulations on the positive line...I test on Thursday too but not I want to do it early too!! I can't though, I don't want to deal with a negative (if it is) so would rather stick my head in the sand and pretend it's not happening!

SuzQ - how are you getting on? Are you going to wait until Thursday or test early? 

3 more sleeps now...being back at work today has tired me out so I'm sure I'll sleep well tonight  

Katie xx


----------



## Carito3005

antibodiesgoaway said:


> Hi.... Just had a BFP confirmed.... Very happy but also soooo scared I'll loose this bubba too. Wish I didn't feel like this... Can't help but knicker check everytime I go to the loo. Fingers crossed this pregnancy lasts.... HCG 305!!! Clinic said that's high?!xxx


C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! !     
I've been checking the site today waiting to reading your results!! 
So happy for you girl!
XX


----------



## Carito3005

And congratulations Jade!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hello ladies, may I join you?

I'm on my first ICSI cycle and after having 7 follies and EC bought forward to 4/11/11, I had 5 eggs collected (3 were expected).  4 were suitable for ICSI but only one made it through the night but my little fighter made it to this morning so I had a 4 cell grade 3 embie transferred this morning and we are thrilled to have made it this far.  Anyone know of success stories with a similar case - I need to keep positive!

Congrats to all BFPs and   to BFNs, especially Lilgem who I know from the pumpkin thread - thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## Whirl

Hi Everyone

Lilgem I'm so sorry to hear you got a bfn, I'm thinking of you    

Sorrell, antiebodiesgoaway and Jade congratulations, that's fantastic news!    

10fingers thats great news on your embie well done you!  As you know I'm bfp, I only had two embies both transferred on day two, four cells each, one was grade 2 and one was grade three.  Please believe in yourself because it can happen.  Get plenty of rest and imagine your little embie growing stronger each day     

AFM like antibodies I'm very scared, but trying to work on the basis that each day that goes on the likelihood of miscarriage reduces.  

Bye for now

Whirl


----------



## Kimbly

Glad to see you over here 10fingersand10toescrossed!

xxx


----------



## SuzQ

Antibodies and Jade - many congratulations.
And to all those with bad news - my heart goes out to you. Only us ladies here know how truly horrible it is.

Jade... oh my goodness. Now you've started me all in a quandry - should I test too?
Katiedolldoll - I have been trying to stick to the 10th Nov OTD but my resolve is getting weaker. What's stopping me at the moment is the fear of a BFN. I don't know how I'll get through the rest of the week if I get a BFN. What are you going to do? Today it's 11dp3dt - tomorrow is 12dp3dt. Is that close enough to the OTD?

Hugs to all and welcome to new 2ww's - hang in there  
SuzQ


----------



## bally78

Suzq I'm the same. Tested on Sat, bfn now petrified aboht testing on fri, otd. This is my last embryo and if its negative that's it   hang on till otd that way we are still pupo xx good luck
Antibodies and jade huge congrats xx


----------



## jade3

katie and suzQ- i am 10dpt2dt i really didnt want to test this early, but something told me too, so i followed my heart.
I'm praying for you both, if you can wait, wait.
xx


----------



## jade3

bally, have hope and hang in there.

lots of hugs.
xx


----------



## A J

can you believe after all the prodding and probing that I have been through over these last 4 years of TTC that Im absolutly petrified of needles and I have to have a blood test tomorrow.
I think thats why I decided to try out a HPT test today so if it was positive then I wouldnt have to get bloods done. But as BFN I guess I have no choice  

Fingers crossed that I was too early. Good luck to all those testing tomorrow. Big hugs all around to everyone who has had good and not so good news today    .
I may not get my results for a day or two as having them done at local hospital as clinic cant get blood from me- they have tried and failed in past. 
OH I never do anything the easy way..... 
AJ xxx


----------



## millypie

Lilgem-sending you    It's official-bfns suck. It is a cliche, but time does help and we are already begininning to think about what the future might hold for us. Just take one day at a time and be kind to yourselves x

Congratulations to the BFPs! Enjoy your pregnancies and hope you don't fret too much 

Pringle & Kimbly-hang on in there, you're doing so well   

Good luck AJ and to all the ladies testing tomorrow  

DP-hope you're still enjoying your junk! LOl. I was intending to get back on the straight and narrow today and then a lovely colleague bought me a cadbury's boost! Would've been rude not to accept. Hmmmm, yummy!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

SuzQ - I feel the same, I don't know how I will get through the week if it is negative. I am going to wait. Only 3 more sleeps! x


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

big love to the BFNs and big congratulations to the BFPs

one more week for me...driving me potty


----------



## Daysleeper

ours is another BFN

Laura


----------



## lynn1303

I'm so sorry daysleeper. One day it'll be our turn but getting there just breaks ur heart. Big hugs. Xx


----------



## Batleybump

Morning ladies, havent been that active on this thread but just to update the chart its a big fat BFN for me 11dp3dt .... Good luck to all the ladies testing over next few weeks may your dreams come true x

lucy xx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway

Thanku to everyone who congratulated me.  Meant soooo much to me and DH.  

Congratulations to all the other BFP.

Sending love and strength to everyone who had BFN.  My heart goes out to you.xxx


----------



## rangeroverRRS

After a massive roller coaster of emotions... denial were both pleased to announce our  !!!

I can only sympathise with the other BFN results, time does heal and motivates you to the next step.

May god bless you all.


----------



## mazza10

rangeroverRRS - Congrats!  You must be so happy!  And congrats to all the other BFP's!

 for all who were not so lucky this time.  Take time to take it all in....

AFM - 4dp5det.  Not symptom watching this time round.  I think i went slightly   the first time.


----------



## Creina

Hi all

Just dropping in to say hi. I test Friday 11th. Trying not to go mad with the waiting, speculating and hoping. 

Lots of love and condolences to Daysleeper and others who have had BFNs   . It's not fair and it's so so hard. Take time for lots of pampering and support.

And congratulations to those whose miracle has begun.

Fingers crossed for all those like me still in waiting, Creina


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi, its a BFN for us x


----------



## isis2712

hi sorry i havent been more active , between working and running my own buisness and standing staring at pregnancy tests well i dont have much time for anything else , 

firstly congratulations to all the bfp out there whoop whoop thats amaxzing to hear 

secondly all the bfns out there hang on in there it will be our chance soon 

well im not doing so well with the staying away from the tests at all keep justifying it in my head that its time then when its bfn telling myself its ok as its to early anyways !! and before you say it yup i hear you if its to early to test then why test ?? dont know , lost all rational thinking 

due for the blood test on the 11/11/11 lets wait and see what it says , 

can anyone tell me if i had my trigger shot on the 25/10 and had iui on the 27/10 is it to early to test or do i accept the bfns that ive been getting ? 

somehow finding out that it is a bfn seems to be easeier to deal with than this not knowing ....at least then i can dust myself off and get on with my next try rather than sitting thinking am i am i 

amy35 i see that you are due your result on the same day as me , please let me know how you get on i am thikning positivie thougths for you 

baby dust and sticky vibes to all

xxxxxx


----------



## Sorrell

Laura, Lucy and Fairy Dust -  really sorry to hear your news.  Sending you all huge hugs    . You are all really young still so your time will come.  In the meantime hve some wonderful you time, with lots of hot baths!!

RangeroverRRS - that's fantastic news.  Hurrah.  May it rub off on more of the group.  

AFM. - have hideous bug passed on to me from my DH  so having another day off work.  At this rate I am likely to get sacked.  One thing I do remember from being pregnant last time is that when I did get I'll, even with just a little cold, I felt rally dreadful and completely wiped out.  So all you BFPs look after yourself.

Sending out positive vibes.

Sorrell


----------



## mazza10

Isis - we're all different. I got a faint bfp 7 days before otd. Hang in there & good luck! Praying for you xxx


----------



## isis2712

thanks mazza 10 i knoweveryones diff and for some reason if theres a way to do it differantly then my body will do it lol xxx


----------



## jan33piglet

Laura, Lucy and Fairy Dust -  sorry to hear of your bfns xxxx

Rangerover - Congrats wonderful news!

Hello to everyone else on the 2ww xxx

Afm - 3 more sleeps till OTD, its my birthday tomorrow so i'm contemplating doing a test but i am kinda scared!!! do i hold out for Friday?? not spotting, no cramps although not sleeping great and i am soooo hot in the night!!!! 

Good luck everyone! xxxx


----------



## Kimbly

So sad to log on this morning to see so many BFNs.  My thoughts are with you all. 

Congrats though to rangeroverRRS...a little ray of light of hope for us still waiting to test.

AFM pleased to wake up this morning with my belly looking nearly back to normal...hoping the fluid that they spotted collecting on my last scans has made it's way out (number of trips to the toilet yesterday make me think so anyway!) I'd taken an extra day off of work so at least when I go back to work tomorrow I won't look 3 months pregnant! It's a nice look as I've never made it to that but means you get asked by all and sundry which isn't so good when you've been keeping the treatment secret! Gave myself a mad few minutes starting to worry myself that actually my belly going back to normal could be bad (ie the start of things failing) but realised that I was probably over thinking things and that it's too early to pay attention to symptoms. Easy to go a bit crazy    with so much time to think about things so it's definitely time to head back to work. 

Hope all of you are keeping well.  

xxx


----------



## overDAbridge

Hey All

Congrats too those who tests are coming back positive, I'm looking forward to that being me one day

     

For those who have had a negative cycle, feel free to post on the negative cycle chat board, if you haven't done so already xx

  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

  

That's where I'm heading now xx



Bridge xx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hello,

Thank you all so much for your condolences, I'm just so sorry there seems to be a wave of BFNs at the moment, our amazing 50/50 board seems to be disappearing! We are starting our next cycle next week, the nurses were all gutted for us too. My condition means that even the experts are in the dark. 

To all those who are POAS at the moment, please learn from my recent hideous mistakes. buy expensive tests and dont watch them for hours. We had a faint line on a cheap test 2 days ago which seems to have made this all so much worse, please girls take care of your fragile state and treat yourself to the best tests possible, and under the best conditions. 

Good luck to all who remain and a huge heartfelt congratulations to those with BFPs.

See you next month

Laura xxx


----------



## kathryn1309

Hi everyone,
Sadly its a BFN for us.
Good luck to those who are still in 2WW got my fingers and toes crossed for you all 
xxxx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Daysleeper, Batleybump, Fairydust, Kathryn, sorry to hear of your BFNs - sending you  and  for strength for the next steps of your journey x

Rangerover, fantastic news on the BFP!

Sorrell - sorry to hear you are ill - sending you  for a speedy recovery x

Jan33 - I would say hold out for Friday but I'm only 1 day in to the 2ww so what do I know! Also, you can then enjoy your birthday stress free - have a lovely day x

Kimbly - glad belly is playing ball and shrinking! Don't worry about it being a bad sign!! xxxx I am thinking about going back to work on Monday as I think next week the  will kick in for me! x

Think you missed me off the HOF update - Can I be added please - ET 7/11/11 OTD 22/11/11


----------



## Naughty but nice

Hi everyone

Sorry to see bfn's.   Lots of  

Congratulations to everyone with bfp's!!

I still have another 7 days till test day and going crazy thinking about it. I am obsessing about every little twinge or potential sign. I could take next week off work but I think I will go in to keep me sane!

Take care


----------



## Mrs_F

Hi Naughtybutnice... I am testing the same day as you and I am going LOOPY with boredom and my mind racing... main symptom I am paying attention to is sore sore sore (.Y.) eurgghhhhh long week ahead. I am off work and going insane! GOOD LUCK to us both, and all the ladies on this board...


----------



## Cookie987

Hello
Can i join this thread please,

Ive had ET today, only 1 of my 3 frosties survived, and even that 1 they put back had lost 3 cells   xx


----------



## QAGirl

Hi my OTD is 19/11/11 and can't stop thinking about is - I'm going insane


----------



## Danni83

Hi everyone

This 2ww is torturous! One week in and I'm going a bit crazy, analysing every little twinge. Test on the 16th and I'm hoping that the sore boobs and cramping are a good sign, but could easily be af coming. Trying to stay positive which isn't always easy!.

Good luck to everyone who's still to test.

Xx


----------



## mazza10

Naughtybut nice & Mrs F - I too am testing on the 16th!  How are you both feeling?  Any symptoms yet?  Just had mild cramping every day since ET.

I'm off for 2 weeks - hoping the rest will do the trick this time.  1st time round only had 2 days off and went back to work.  Don't know if there is any rhyme or reason to taking time off and getting a BFP, but i've paid alot of money for this cycle and I want to do everything I can to give my little embies a good start.


----------



## QAGirl

Hi AR no not normally off work; just this afternoon -  sat waiting for a plumber to come fix my toilet    
Its giving me too much time to think though    Don't think I could cope with being off for the 2ww    No symptoms here but having been through this twice before I am ignoring everything and nothing!! I do however have a cough, tight chest and snotty nose from cold    I hope this doesn't affect anything....   
Good idea to keep busy. I'm off to a dog show in London on Saturday and then have Remembrance Service on Sunday which will keep me occupied. Its the nights that are the worst for me - I lay there daring to day dream 'what if' and then get annoyed coz I will only disappoint myself if its negative again. Basically I think we're dammed if we do and dammed if we don't    Yeah told you I'm over thinking stuff


----------



## Florence2011

Hi all,
Can you please add me to this thread too, ET yesterday 2 blastocysts onboard and testing on 18th November. Heading back into work on Friday but until then surrounded by magazines and DVD's to try and distract me!
Good luck to everybody still to test and so sorry for the BFN's I have been there and know how miserable it is. Big hugs, 
F xxx


----------



## SamanthaB

Hi, can I please be added.  I had the embryo transfer on the 3rd, testing day is the 14th. 2 embryos were put in.  Ive had pain in my stomach ever since, also I feel constantly bloated. The pain in my (.y.) have been terrible, even whilst eating dinner I had a shooting pain go through it.  I hope these are all good signs!


----------



## SuzQ

Laura, BatleyBump, FairyDust– I’m so sorry  

Bally –  I know what you mean about testing too early too early - it is a bad thing to do. Hang in there and thinking of you

AFM - on that same topic I was naughty too and tested today 12dp3dt - I know I shouldn't have but I just couldn't hold on any longer (Jade I blame you   ) - we got a BFP (well 2 x BFP's one two different sticks for we didn't believe it). Early days yet and it's been a long road to even get this far. I had to face a few truths about my poor old eggs before we took this latest road.

SuzQ


----------



## SamanthaB

Wow, congratulations Suzq. Hope everything works out well for you and your husband! xx


----------



## Carito3005

Naughty, Mrs F, Mazza, Danni, we're all testing on the 16th!
I feel all the symptoms of AF coming though and don't want to keep my hopes too high. 
It's my first IVF, only one embryo was transferred, a good quality one but day 2 4 cells. I want to be realistic!
On the other hand, if the 16th arrives with no signs of AF, I'm sure I will be too scared to test. I'm not like many of you who dare to test early! No way!
This 2ww period is driving me insane.
Glad to have some virtual company.

SuzQ, C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s !!!

xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

SuzQ - OMG BFP! Congratulations, can't believe I am now the only one left to test on Thursday, I will feel as if I have let you and Jade down if its not a BFP too. Did you have any symptoms during 2ww at all? I can't face testing tonight or tomorrow morning as I am at work tomorrow. I may do it tomorrow night though as I am not going in on Thursday xx


----------



## SuzQ

OH KatieDD - I'm so sorry I deserted you. Basically on Wednesday and Thursday I have killer days at work and knew today I could slope home if I needed a cry. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you. You are the strong willed one - well done for holding out until Thursday.    
SuzQ


----------



## bally78

Naughty suzq! I was going to test tomorrow but going to hang on till fri x


----------



## jade3

laura, Lucy and Fairy Dust -  sorry to hear your sad news sending hugs.

Rangerover- wow congratulations on your BFP.

SuzQ woo hoo a BFP (sorry i gave you the urgh but am glad it has worked)

Katie- don't be silly babe you wouldn't let anyone down, I'm so praying it a BFP for you too, You do it when you feel its right.

Good evening everyone else hope your all well and not going to mad.

AFM- i am now 11dpt2dt and i tested again this am and its still a BFP and the line was a lot stronger today were so happy. just got to wait till thursday for the HGC levels to come back, SuzQ do you have to have a blood test too?

xx


----------



## SuzQ

Hi Jade - I have a blood test booked for Thursday, so I'll let you know the result.
SuzQ


----------



## stumpy

Evening all,

Im so sorry but been completely absent from posting since et dont know why i just cant seem to feel positive!!!!!!! however on my 2nd week i have decided to buck my ideas up and say to myself this has worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im so sorry for all the \bfns there has been so many my heart goes out to you all xxx
Congratulations to all the BFPs that is amazing news lots of love luck and happiness to you all
xx

It seems so many of us are PUPO!!!  now i see lots of people have sore boobies as my dd calls them i had really sore boobs when pregnant but this time just when i prod them !! hehe  i cant help thinking its just the cyclogest pesseries!! I have also had af symtoms since et  on day 6 and day 7 after 5day et since then its settling but stiull there quite strong especially in the mornings!!

Right better cook tea for me and dh i will be a much better poster from now and I am a positve pumpkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! although a little bit late!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love
Sa
xx


----------



## dreamer100

Hi Ladies 

   and hugs    
I am 5dp 5dt and this is driving me mad like all of us, just been out to buy three first response test, going to start testing Friday. ? dont want to get a neg though?
I feel like AF is coming but I remember this the first time i got a bfp so af type feeling are    too. 
I was up at 4am and spent most of it googling   , !!!!!


----------



## A J

Just a quick update. 
Had a BFN yesterday with a cheapie test...keep thinking it is too early.   . Dont do what I did as it is really painful thinking I know best..
Had  bloods done today but need to wait for results- probably Thursday by then. Still on 8d p 5dt today.

So, I decided to do a more expensive, more reliable test this evening and got a very faint pink line....could this be it.  
Looks like it to me but DH is not convinced as its so faint. Think he doesn't want to get my hopes up especially as I have had 3 miscarriages in the past. But, maybe.... The AF type pains which I have had all along keep making me think its going wrong but I kind of understand its normal.

To all of you with BFP's I am so, so chuffed for you. You have come a long way and deserve every minute of your happiness.   
To all the BFN's you equally have come a long way in your own journey, and this is another chapter added to it. Its hard though but dont give up....   

I will keep you updated with blood results

AJ xxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi, can i join you all ? I had ET on Monday, with one 8 cell and one 9 cell through ICSI. My OTD is 20/11.  i have been off work all week with a cold and cough and really worried it might effect everything. This 2ww is so hard already, but trying to stay positive, Ali


----------



## mazza10

AJ - so the rule is not to use cheapo teats? lol...I've always used first response & CB digital.  It's alot cheaper on Amazon ladies.

Suzq & Jade - Congratulations!

AFM - havnt had much going on down there to be honest.  I'm starting to get a bit down because of that.  Had mild cramping on day 2 & 3, but not much since.  But who knows.  Our bodies sometimes dont do what we think they will.  OTD is next wednesday so might start testing on the weekend.


----------



## Silva

Hi Ladies,

Not a regular on this thread but would like to post and share HOPE with AJ.

AJ-  A faint line 8dp 5dt I believe it to be what it is. " A faint positive that will increase as you further progress". Please think positive and allow yourself the hope. I understand a negative result will just show nothing, it will never even have a faint line. Now that you have tested early i suppose there is no harm in continuing to test and watching that line gently darken. I hope you get your blood results soon hon.

AFM real OTD today 14dp 5dt remains positive. Will share my 2ww experience so it may help others in the same boat searching for symptoms etc.

No symptoms that could not really be attributed to progesterone
mild lower back pain, tender boobs.
  except for
sensitive nipples and extensive spotty rash on chest towards neck 8dp 5dt which progressed to face. Not ever prone to spots normally.

Tested early using only early response or clearblue digital

8dp 5dt  pm very very faint line
9dp 5dt  am very faint line and CB pregnant 1-2 wks
10dp5dt  am light line
11dp5dt  am very slight darker line
12dp5dt  am CB 2-3 wks pregnant
13dp5dt  am CB 3+ wks

Thanks for reading. I believe it is best to buy the more expensive reliable tests.

Warm regards to all on your journeys,
Silva. x


----------



## londonite

Actually its probably best not to test early as the drs say. I know alot pf people myself included who had false positives due to
early testing with meds still in body. Really not worth it.Hope none of you experience it!

Hope all you 2ww are hanging in there.I was pretty positive until today.Have had 2 grade one embryos put in-waiting til 18th to test. Today clinic
rang and said our other embryos werent ok to freeze.Got a feeling thats a bad omen. Cant help thinking that we might be 2nd time unlucky...
any stories of pregnancys without frosties waiting??

Really,really hope so
x


----------



## beccalou0163

Hi dont usually follow this post, but you are the 3rd post today not including myself who has had horrible negative thoughts following bad news about frosties, I have 2 good 8 cell embies onboard, but when i was told my others didnt make it to blast to freeze i thought thats it, it must be all over! But the reason they transfer back is that they have a much better chance in the uterus and now I keep telling myself that.
Chin up and stay positive x x


----------



## londonite

Actually that would be chins up at this stage!!Have been eating all day!
You are right and looks like we are testing around same time.Trying to stay positive,
very hard after years on the same track but guess we are all doing the best we can.
Goodluck


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All,

Hope you are all ok and getting through your two week wait without too many feelings of madness. 

Im failing to do this, I think my AF is on the way, as I have a dull ache in my groin area and sore boobs and feel irritable  .  All this is not a good sign.    This is our last IUI before IVF, I have now had four attempts.  At IUI they nearly abandoned it as I had five eggs but decided to go ahead as it was our last attempt, but I dont think it has worked.  My testing day is Wednesday and I had my IUI two weeks on Monday.  I think I will know before then as Im pretty sure AF on the way.    Im very weary of all this now.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hello Ladies, do you mind if I join your 2WW thread.

I am currently 4dp3dt with one 8 cell and one 7 cell embie.  I too received the horrible news yesterday that our remaining 5 embies didn't make it to frosties either and it does give you a knock.  Had a few tears yesterday but trying to stay upbeat for the two we do have..

This is our second ivf cycle and the same thing happened last time although we had a 5 day transfer and no frosties and BFN at the end.  Really hope that history isn't repeating itself    Trying to keep the PMA up and not doing too bad this time.

As for symptoms a few slight crampy feelings and twinges some very low down, a bit tired and needing the loo more often than normal too but apart from that nothing.  I did have a migraine for two days following ET which drove me mad but put this down to the horrific time we had at ET.  Have also had awful trapped wind too.


----------



## mazza10

hopeful m2b - Snap I am also 4dp5dt.  And seem to be having samy symptoms as you.  Only had cramping day 1 & 2 and not much since and today already visited the loo 6 times...not normally like me at all.

When do you test?


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi Mazza, we had a 3 day transfer so you are a couple of days ahead of me.  My OTD is 17th Nov, when is yours?


----------



## mazza10

16th , so only 24 hours before you.  Really nervous this time, maybe it's cos I am off for 2 weeks and been doing nothing but watch bad daytime tv...lol, and doing too much thinking & symptom analysing


----------



## hopeful m2b

Mazza - me two, I am at home twiddling my thumbs too and going slightly  .  Although not as tough as last time found the 2ww really hard and tested really early too.  Made a promise to myself this time that not going to do that.  Day time tv is bad isn't it, try to keep myself busy but as cant do any heavy housework etc pretty limited as to what  I can do.  The 16th and 17th will be here before we know it.  Everything crossed for you hun


----------



## mazza10

You too hun.  I will be testing on Sunday I think.  Think I don't want to be too disappointed if I leave it until Wednesday, mentally prepare myself I think.  

I have so much respect for all you ladies that have done this journey numerous times, honestly dont know how you've done it xxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Mazza - notice you have unexplained infertility too, same as me.  Frustrating isn't it when they say there is nothing wrong but years later you still aren't pregnant.  Anyway, our precious embies could be implanting as we speak and making it all worthwhile this time around.  Keep up your PMA and let me know how you get on if you decide to test early.  I've also promised DH that I will wait for him to be home before testing as he works away during the week so for me it will either be the 17th or 18th


----------



## QAGirl

OMG OTD on 19th isn't going to come round quick enough! I'm going  here. Not helped by not being able to breath, sneezing, coughing and generally feeling like     


Can't help but feel its a waste of time putting myself through this (again!). Am so negative right now    Think this bloomin cold isn't helping my mood


----------



## hopeful m2b

QAGirl - sending you lots of   to top up your PMA.  Keep your chin up not long until the 19th, my OTD is the 17th so not long before you.  Will be here soon, I have tried to put it out of my mind a bit this time and so far I'm doing better than last time.  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## QAGirl

Thanks hopeful   Just wish this cough and cold would clear up; thinks its affecting my PMA   


Looking forward to a trip to London this Saturday to cheer me up


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Evening everyone, a bit of a me post I'm afraid...

Testing tomorrow morning and am bricking it!!! The AF pains I felt since EC and ET have changed a lot in the last couple of days. I now have a really dull ache, very low down and it just feels that I am full to the brim and AF will start any time. I am convinced it is only the progesterone which is stopping AF from coming. Having said that, I bled before OTD last time despite the pessaries. Boobs were really sore until a few days ago too so I am worried that as they don't really hurt now that's a bad sign.

TMI coming...sorry...

Woke up due to the dull ache pain in the early hours of the morning and a bout of diarrhoea followed. Whilst this was happening I felt as if I was going to throw up but eventually the feeling subsided and I managed to get back to sleep a bit later on. I occasionally get this if I have a bad period coming...has anyone that has got a BFP had anything similar?

 so much that it is our time this time. Can't face a third negative this year.

Katie xx


----------



## jade3

oh katie i am really praying for you babe. I think you have done really well not to test.
I'm sending you lots of hugs i really am.
xx


----------



## jade3

sorry forgot to say hello to everyone else hope your all well/

I did another test today and the line was a lot stronger so i am taking it as BFP, I have been blessed twice with tx. Just hope everythings ok.

xx


----------



## Danni83

It seems there are quite a few of us testing on the 16th - let's hope that's a good day all round!!

I had a disaster today. Didn't have time to put my cyclogest pessary in before work this morning so I took one with me to put in when I got there. Managed to drop it on the floor of the toilet cubicle!! Didn't have another one with me so had to give it a good wipe and shove it up anyway - oh the shame!!

Xx


----------



## nessiebro

danni sorry to go into detail about your disaster today with your pessarie but how do you get round the whole gotta lying down for 20mins after putting it in when you are at work?

im kinda struggling with this part!!!!!!
thanks
michelle x


----------



## xemmax

Congrats to all it bfp
I av egg collection fri am on nhs so can only have 1 transferred bk.gutted cos I feel two wud b a better chance.have never wanted anything more than this to work.wud b over the moon.goin to take pregnyl tonight  then strong sleeping tablet tomorrow.x


----------



## Cookie987

Hello Girls

Hope everyone is doing ok, I need to have a proper read through and catch up so will do personals later   

Im not feeling positive at all, my OTD isnt until the 22nd Nov, and i still cant get over the fact that I only had 1 frostie survive the thaw out of 3, and even that 1 had lost three cells. I feel like giving up already xxx


----------



## Danni83

Hi Michelle

Didn't get to lie down, just sat very still at my desk for the next half hour. Hopefully should still be ok!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

nessiebro said:


> danni sorry to go into detail about your disaster today with your pessarie but how do you get round the whole gotta lying down for 20mins after putting it in when you are at work?
> 
> im kinda struggling with this part!!!!!!
> thanks
> michelle x


I've never been told to lie down...hope I haven't been doing it wrong all this time!! x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Katie lots and lots of luck for OTD tomorrow   

Louise the 22nd will soon be here keep up the PMA  

Nessie I have only been told to lie down after putting the pessary in if I use it vaginally otherwise if used rectally you don't have to


----------



## QAGirl

I put the pessary in last thing at  night and set my alarm 20 mins early in the morning, put it in and then snooze for 20 mins.


----------



## Mum of 1 at last!

Hi Ladies  

Just wanted to say hi, I have been lurking for the last couple of days seeing what is happening over here! I am 6dpt and must say not feeling very optimistic to be honest!, I know it is very early days yet but I do it every time and obssess over my lack of symptoms!!   

Louise - I just wanted to say that way back in 1996 in the days when the FER success rate was only 6% I defrosted 4 embies and only one survived the thaw - I was in tears when I went for transfer because I didnt think it would work - BUT IT DID!! I got that positive (unfortunately ectopic), in all of my fresh cycles I have never had a positive - It only takes one!!!! 

Good luck and loads of          to all the ladies in here who are obsessing over symptoms and or lack of them!!  

Sarah xx


----------



## nessiebro

im the same as you qagirl for the morning and nite ones, i have another wee nap but it was just the one during the day. i might have to try the back door for that one....less mess!!!  
xx


----------



## SuzQ

KatieDD - Good luck tomorrow. You have the same symptoms as me so I'm     for you.

Jade - great to hear the line is stronger.

Good luck to everyone else too - hang in there in the worst part of this whole process.    
SuzQ


----------



## Katiedolldoll

I am shaking as I write this...we got a   this morning!! I did 2 POAS, the second after downing a pint of water and only peeing clear wee for 1 second and both lines came up strongly within 10 seconds each time! I actually can't believe this but want all of you still waiting to know that bad AF pains DO NOT mean it won't work.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## jade3

Woo hoo katie I am so happy it worked, cant believe u me and suzQ all got our BFP's thats all 3 of us today :0) 

Well I did the clearblue test today and it came up reallu strong right away just off to the hospital for blood test,

Xxx


----------



## nessiebro

katie......congratulations on ur   !!!!!!!!!! have a fantastic day,as im sure you will!!!!!!!!!   
x


----------



## Carito3005

Woo hoo c o n g r a t u l a t i o n s Katie on your BFP !!!
http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/bfp.gif


----------



## Danni83

Congrats Katie, that's amazing news. You must be thrilled!! x


----------



## Carito3005

Ladies,

Im so thriled for the BFPs of the past couple of days!  

Afm, Im feeling no symptoms at all, nothing, no sore boobs, no AF symptoms, no headaches, no discharges, no diarreah, no sickness, no flushes, no rush, nada! As if the ET hadnt had happened!  

Im going  , DP is convinced that it worked and I dont want him to have hopes too high!

Has anyone had NO symptoms at all and then ended up with a BFP?  

Xxx


----------



## nessiebro

carito.....my friend did today.........not one single symptom at all and i mean not one single one and she got her BFP today so dont give up hun.......your defo still in the race big time !!! 
 x


----------



## Carito3005

Thank you Nessie!!   I will keep


----------



## mazza10

Katie - so please for you! Enjoy your day hun!

Carito - kind of in the same boat as you.  Not much happening for me. Woke up sweating last night, and i immediately thought my AF is coming as that is what normally happens to me.  6days to go before OTD.  Slowly going


----------



## Carito3005

Mazza, are you resisting doing a sneaky test? 
I'm so chicken that I rather not know than having a BFN hhahaha. I dread the arrival of the 16th!


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Carito
Mine is 16th too,   , but am getting AF pains and PMS.  :O(
Well done Katie on your BFP!!


----------



## Carito3005

Hi Jack, 
At least you have some symptoms!! I think that's a good sign as it means there's some activity inside of your womb  .
Sending all the 16th girls good vibes!    
Carito


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

BIG congratulations to the BFP today........Monday feels sooooo far away for me right now....


----------



## mazza10

Carito - still think it's way too early, I am only 5dp5dt.  In my 1st cycle, I tested 7 days after ET and I got a very very faint line I didnt even see it until I went back after a few hours.  Don't want to be disappointed seeing a BFN this early.  But I will be testing from Sunday I think, mentally prepare myself if its a BFN.


----------



## hopeful m2b

Katie that is wonderful news huge congratulations on your BFP!   Gives me hope for my OTD  

AFM still getting slight twinges/cramping, and for some reason keep getting an anxious feeling in my tummy which usually results in diohreah (sorry not sure how to spell that) don't know if thats anything to do with my embies or me just generally feeling anxious about whether they are implanting or not.  5dp3dt today so they are on day 8 so implantation should be taking place or have taken place by now I hope

Sending   to the rest of us awaiting OTD


----------



## jan33piglet

Katie wow congratulations!!!!! you must be over the moon

Hello to all the newbies and everyone else on the dreaded 2ww!

AFM - OTD is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so scared, was tempted to do a test this morning but i didn't (how good am i) i haven't had any major symptoms going on, the odd cramp here and there and very slight twinges, a heavy feeling when having a wee, discharge (sorry) and thats about it! 

Good luck everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## hopeful m2b

Jan33 lots and lots of luck for your OTD tomorrow, hope I can be as good a you and wait right up until the actual day


----------



## jade3

Morning all,

Hope your all well?

Good luck to the ladies testing tomorrow :0)

I have just got back from the hospital I offically got my BFP :0) just waiting for my hgc levels which should b in a few hours.
Welcome newbies good luck.

Xx


----------



## Lisa_3576

Good Morning ladies  

Congratulations Katie... Enjoy today so much  x I've had cramps since ET (11 days ago!) and have been thinking the worst... thanks for the reassurance!!

Good Luck to all Ladies testing in the next few days 

Is anyone else testing on Sunday??  I haven't dared do an early test... but am becoming very impatient!!!

Lots of Love to all


----------



## jo-angel

Hi ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I am quite a way into 2ww but thought I would come on anyway.

My EC was on 29th Oct and ET was 3rd Nov. I'm going to GPs on Monday for hcg level test and then should be doing actual test on the wednesday but as I'm in work for 12 hours that day, I'm gonna leave it til later in week.

I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, which people are telling me is good but I'm not so sure.  

Was reading on here the other day about a couple of you suffering from wind and can certainly say I definitely have that one!!!  

Good luck to anyone whos OTD is coming up.  

Love
Jo xx


----------



## Naughty but nice

Congratulations to all the recent bfp's!! Haven't been on the board for a couple of days and lots going on!

Carito3005  - I am like you I have no symptoms either?? Kinda worried if that's good/bad. Slight twinges here and there.

Does anyone get a itchy vagina (sorry tmi) after inserting pesseries? I am on cyclogest 400mg twice a day. Started this morning and is a burning itchy feeling. Hope someone can advise. Reluctant to call the clinic as don't know what they can advise.......

Good luck to anyone testing soon!!


----------



## Missy Bee

Hi Ladies,

I have been so scared to comment. 

Lisa, I am testing on Sunday with you and Sunday is my day of birth so keeping am fingers crossed, hope we test  . I am going crazy, I have taken 2weeks off from work just to wait for the D-day. I am so happy for all who have tested  . It's been a long journey. Those who tested   don't be  , it comes with this game,   as much as you can, then cheer up and move on to the next chapter of this game.

I just feel like cheating, should I?


----------



## Lisa_3576

Hey Missy Bee  

Phew.... I thought I was the only one for Sunday!  I had to come back to work this week, as I was going   at home!!! I have 2  x 8 cell embies on board, so am  that they are all settled and comfy in there!!

It's so hard not to cheat... I am incredibly impatient, but keep thinking I'll wait one more day... i think it's that I am just too scared!!!  (it's our first cycle)

I hope the 13th is lucky for the 2 of us and we get good news.... if you do I sneaky test, I might too! 

Lots and lots of luck    xx


----------



## QAGirl

Katie   on your BFP   


Wow it feels like my OTD is ages away (on Saturday 19th) compared to you all. I'm already fighting the thoughts of if and when I'll test early   
I have no symptoms except tender (.)(.) which I know is due to the pessaries; this is the 3rd time I've been through this and each time has been the same which does not bode well with me    Am sooooo impatient


----------



## hopeful m2b

Jade3 congratulations on your BFP too, really hope I will be joining you next week.  Enjoy every minute of it  

QAGirl I've had thoughts today of testing but I know its WAY too early and a BFN will just destroy my PMA so I am determined to wait until as close to OTD as I can.  Don't give in yet


----------



## QAGirl

Don't worry hopeful I won't test just yet    Am thinking of doing it a day early on the Fri 18th while DH is away (he's back that evening) so I can prepare myself for the result alone. But I suppose that isn't fair on him...    Bad wifey


----------



## SamanthaB

Naughty but nice, I had the itchyness after using the pessaries.  I changed the pad I was using and its all fine now. Might help to also change to a fragrance free soap! Good luck! xx


----------



## Naughty but nice

Samanthab-  thank you for the advice, I have opened a new pack of always so it could be the pad, I will also change soap just incase. Thank you!


----------



## Mw1

Hi ladies wondered if I could join!.
We had icsi with the short protocol. My amh was low for my age at 3.9.
Ec was 1st nov and we got 9eggs 3of which fertilised.
Et was 4th nov- day 3 transfer of one 8cell and one 9cell embryos.
6th nov pregnyl injections now no meds at all.

Test date is 16th nov and I'm going mad!!!!x my fingers r constantly numb cos I feel iv got them crossed all the timex


----------



## Carito3005

Hi Mw1,
Welcome!
There's a group of us who are testing on the 16th, including Naughty, Mazza, Jack5259, jo-angel...
I liked your description of feeling your fingers numb  !
Hang in there, the weekend will fly away and then Wednesday is around the corner.
Cheers,
Carito


----------



## Lisa_3576

Good Evening Ladies  

I haven't posted much on here, but have read your very inspirational stories.... I just wanted to share that I have tested early (Day 10 after ET) and I have go my first ever    tonight xxx  So shocked... and very cautious, but I hope my little miracle(s) stay with me xxx  

Lots of Love to all you Lovely Ladies x

Sorry Missy Bee... I couldn't help myself!!! Good Luck, and let me know if you test early xxx


----------



## QAGirl

Lisa    on your BFP     


 Mw1 welcome aboard! Wow an amh level of 3.9 - I have the opposite problem of an amh level of over 100


----------



## A J

Hi everyone,
I hope you are all OK today? Dont forget wherever you are in this 2WW- it is only a day at a time.

My day today has been quite amazing as I have just had a call from my GP who confirmed that I am infact pregnant...I cant quite believe it!    
Did a few HPT' s, first was negative (advice-dont use internet, or pound shop cheapies for an early test), then the last 3 days used first response which has got gradually stronger.
I have been a bit freaked out today as some spotting but it has happened before egg transfer and a few days during the 2WW.

Still, I now know I need to take it easy, keep up with my meds and try to relax a bit more.

Congratulations too to everyone else who has had those much longed for BFP's in the last few days...I share in your joy.
For those of you still waiting, keep looking after yourselves, stay positive and believe that it WILL happen.    

AJ xxxxxx


----------



## QAGirl

A J


----------



## mazza10

Lisa & AJ  

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow and in the coming days, especially us ladies on the 16th!!!!!!  Has anyone tested early?


----------



## swand

Hi girlies

Can I join u please?? I've bn posting on cycle buddies thread! Positive pumpkins! Had transfer today, now the proud carrier of 2 top grade 2d embies! Due to test 23/11. 

Looking forward to cracking up with you all! Lol! Much love to you all where ever your at in this journey.

Love D xxx


----------



## taylorlisa

hi all

had my et today so was wondering if i could join in? im due to test on 24 nov which is ages away. need to stop myself going mad during that time any of you got any advice?

good luck to you all and cograts to you all that got BFPs

Lisa


----------



## jan33piglet

AJ and Lisa   xxxxxx


----------



## osborne

Hi ladies,

I just thought I'd post as I regularly drop in on the 2ww thread as I love seeing the lucky BFP's... I was on my own 2ww this time last year after having our first ICSI after 7 yrs unexplained; as you can see from my signature, I was lucky enough to get my own BFP when I tested on 16th November.

These past few weeks, I have found myself looking back to this time last year and the roller coaster of emotions that come with tx and the 2ww, I was so convinced it hadn't worked! 

To all those with BFP, huge congrats & to those with BFN I wish you the very best of luck as you continue on your journey. 

I see lots of you test on 16th so I hope the 16th is as lucky for you as it was for me - dreams really can come true xxx


----------



## swand

Congrats to Lisa & aj on their bfp!!! Lovely news! 

Osborne - such a lovely, encouraging post. Xx

Taylorlisa - how u feeling after ur et?? Hope you're resting up! I had a bit of a rough time, doctor was a bit heavy handed to say the least, v uncomfortable! Anyways looking forward to goin a bit mad with u on this 2ww! 

D x


----------



## Missy Bee

OMG, i could not wait, i tested   tonite. I know I have tested early 10 day after ET. I am   very  , i am   please  guardian  please let this one stay.

Lisa   and let's put our hands together for this  .


----------



## Lisa_3576

Hello All  

Many thanks for your congrats... we're still absolutely shell shocked, still keep staring at the sticks and the lines are not disappearing!!  We were convinced we would not be lucky, especially with it being our 1st cycle, and the dreadful cramping pains that I have been having... Stay positive all you lovely ladies and I hope your happy journeys are just around the corner.

Thank you to all the ladies who post their experiences on FF it truly does help to get through the agonising wait x

Take care   I have a feeling November will be lucky for many more of you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Lisa_3576

Missy Bee    CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  See... the 13th was lucky for us both xxx  I am absolutely over the moon for you.... feels very strange doesn't it!?

Definitely      it's early days but I hope our little miracles are bedding down nicely for the next 9 months x

Lots and Lots of   xxxx


----------



## Always Smiling

Hi Ladies,
Can I please join your post?
I had 2 embryos transferred yesterday, on day 3.
My official test date is 25th November.....early days at the moment......


----------



## Missy Bee

Yes you are right Lisa, November seems to be a lucky month. Our guardian   and mother nature will see us through.   to all ladies who have tested this months (both   and  ) it is a long journey. Mine has been 8 years.

Thank you very much Lisa and Nikki your positive attitude has kept me going sane, the rest are for mother nature to decide if we are going to go through the rest of the journey.


----------



## jo-angel

to AJ, Lisa and Missybee. Enjoy the next 9 months.

Don't know whats wrong with me this afternoon but I am sooo tempted to test early, like on saturday or sunday. I've just got the idea that if its bad news I've then got all weekend to whinge before going back to work, how mad is that!!  
I've always been determined to wait til OTD and waited on my last tx but I just need to know. These pessaries are driving me mad with the leakage, sorry way TMI. I keep thinking I've started bleeding and have to go and check.


----------



## Carito3005

Omg missbee, AJ, Lisa, congratulations on your BFP!!! 

And Osbourne, thank you for posting your experience, so sweet of you! I'm testing on the 16th, it'd be sooo nice to be lucky as you were a year ago!  

I've been managing to remain super calm. Although I'm not sure it it worked for us this time, I'm super positive that it WILL happen soon. And how lucky will that baby be knowing that he/she's been so much wanted!

Now, who's testing next? This thread is full of naughty girls who tested early and I've lost track aat the OTDs!


----------



## bally78

Bfn   will stop cyclogest and hopefully af will arrive, stupid things have guven me false hope.
This is the end of our fertility journey, thanks for your support and I hope you get what your heart desires xx


----------



## Carito3005

Oh Bally I'm so sorry for your BFN! Sending you lots of  .
Take some time now and you will see things with a better light in the future.
Lots of love
Carito


----------



## Disco85

Bally so sorry   Keep strong and when you are ready think about other avenues or things you can try  

AFM - BFP - So scared as very early days...  that it stays 

Lots of  to us all!


----------



## SamanthaB

Hi, I took a hpt last night but forgot about it until this morning. There was a very faint line there. Is that whats called an evaporation line? xx


----------



## Carito3005

Disco, congratulations on your BFP!! 

Annarosie, it's still too early to test! Wait until your OTD and retest. If it's on Wed 16th you'll be testing with me and a bunch of others. Hang in there!  

I don't know how I'm keeping myself so calm and positive considering that I have zero symptoms. It's like I'm at total peace with whatever the result is next Wed. I just know that it WILL happen soon!

Sending lots of love xx


----------



## Debs79

Hi everyone i just got ET yesterday 10th nov, so im due to test 21st nov  
im soooooo nervous this is our first icsi cycle how am i going to last the 2ww!!!! good luck to you all x x x x


----------



## jo-angel

Carito - I'm so glad I'm not the only one with zero symptoms. I wish I felt sick or something where I could say yes thats a sign!!


----------



## mazza10

Disco & Samantha  

How are the 16th ladies doing, looks like there are quite a few of us,   that we all have good news in 5 days time eeekkkk......

Welcome all the new ladies...

Stupidly did a test yesteray pm with one of those one step early pregnancy cheapo tests. Well there was a faint there, but did the same thing again this morning and nothing...so not sure what to think.  No matter how many tims I look at it the line is there...hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## trahyg

hi ladies,
we had our 2 little embies transf 9th nov (hubbys birthday!) test date booked for 23rd nov, this is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life! managing the cyclogest ok but experiencing sore/period type aches is this normal? i know when i read the instructions they said yo can get wind when using them rectally (sorry tmi) and cramping when using them vaginally so just wondering if its that?


----------



## Carito3005

Mazza! 

I have a feeling that all the 16th girls are going to start testing early and I will be left alone   . I have bought one and only one clearblue pregnancy test to use on the 16th.


----------



## mazza10

Carito - you are so good!  Well I hope that 1 CB test brings you luck!


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi Ladies

Wow congratulations to all those with BFP!!!

All this early testing is now making me want to test, but going to hang on for as long as I can resist as only 6dp3dt


----------



## jennyewren

Hi Girls I have not been on here for a while as we decided to have a break from all things fertility!  I am back on the wagon again and had my third DIUI on Tuesday my test date is 22 Nov.  Congrats to all the BFP's and my thoughts are with the BFN's xx


----------



## jade3

Good morning all

Just wanted to pop on and say congrats to all the BFPs

Bally so sorry to hear your sad news sendin a hug.
Xx


----------



## lisab13

Hi girls,

Thought I would pop on to say congratulations for all the BFP and   for the BFN  

I have been reading everyday as I have been off all week. I am 5dp3dt and I have been getting terrible stomach cramps like AF is due to arrive   I am hoping and praying that this isn't going to happen. I am back to work next week but have a lovely boss who is letting me work from home but I do have to go out on a few appointments but it's better than been stuck in an office all day at least I can do my work with my feet up 

Good luck to everybody who is on their 2ww and I pray all our wishes come true 

Lisa x x


----------



## Daralanteriel

My OTD was today - BFN 


Good luck and babydust to everyone else.

Dara
X


----------



## jade3

sorry to hear that dara, sending lots of hugs.
xx


----------



## SamanthaB

Hi, after that test last night I had to do another today. Different test, but there is a very faint line which didnt take too long to come through.  Monday can not come quick enough for blood test! xx


----------



## mazza10

Dara - so sorry hun


----------



## Carito3005

Dara, so sorry for your BFN  sending you lots of


----------



## stumpy

I am so sorry for all the BFNs  big hug coming your way xx
Congratulations all the BFP Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of ec and ets good luck everyone rest up and relax xxx

im on my 3rd week off work now and decided ive turned into a zombie  finally have got myself dressed cant remember who else watched loose women last week about slouching in their dressing gown that is me as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its going to be a real shocker going back to my 14 hr shifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  im a nurse as well think there is someone else who does long days!

well good old loose women is on the box and awaiting my asda delivery to arrive!!!!!!!

have a lovely day everyone

love
sa
xx


----------



## Jack5259

I still having my pains in groin and not sure if it is my cyst.  Am looking forward to the weekend though.  This week has been too mental and Im worried now working for two full time consultants whether this will be at the detriment of my BFP?      Its so important to me but I somehow think the result will appear before I am due to test.  Hopefully not, need some  

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Jack5259

I hasten to add the last IUI I had, I did take some time off and still no luck, but IVF I will be taking off about three weeks so at the mo saving the annual leave up!


----------



## Disco85

Thanks for all the congrats.

Sending lots of   to the bfns  

Lots of   to all


----------



## jan33piglet

BFN for me - we are both crushed.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Carito3005

Oh Jan33piglet, I'm so sorry for your BFN , sending you lots of  

Afm, I've started feeling back pain and tummy pain as if AF is about to come... still 5 days to OTD...


----------



## mazza10

Jan - so sorry.  This is a hard journey we're all on, stay strong.  Take your time and look after eachother  

Carito - SNAP!  Same symptoms as you.  My AF is actually due on Monday so i'm on constant knicker watch.  My last cycle started bleeding 2 days before OTD, so slightly nervous right about now


----------



## Guest

Stumpy - I am same nurse and long shifts dred going back lol start on monday. 

Dara - sorry to hear ur bfn  chin up


----------



## hopeful m2b

Dara/Jan33 so so sorry about your BFN, it is so unfair that we have to go through this.  Take extra care of yourselves   

It is such a rollercoaster on here, some good news and some bad but we are all striving for the same thing and we will all get there in one way or another.  We just have to stay strong, sending lots of      to those who  need it xxxxx


----------



## Carito3005

Mazza, I know you'll be naughty and you'll test early!!


----------



## mazza10

Carito - lol...Probably not this weekend as i'm out Saturday & Sunday.

Maybe Monday...lol...or i might just surprise you and hold out until the 16th.  I'll be up early on the 16th as I go every morning to Hammersmith Hospital to get my progesterone injection.  If it's a BFN then i wont bother going...


----------



## Mw1

Hey ladies I do the long shifts aswel- I'm a midwife. Dreading going back!!.
My period is due today!!!. I feel ill thinking bout it coming!. Test date isn't till wed. Got the sore boobs and bit of a crampy tum on/off so really thinking the worst but trying to stay positive!!!x


----------



## Carito3005

Mw I think your symptoms are good! when I had my surprise natural bfp it was preceded by cramps and sore boobs. 

This time it's just AF like tummy pain and back pain as I used to have before AF when I was a teenager. 

Well, whatever will be, will be.


----------



## Cookie987

Hello ladies

Dara and Jan33 - so sorry to here your BFN      to you both.

AFM - Nothing much happening, just feeling negative atm, can help thinking that if the clinic had put 2 embies back on my fresh cycle instead of just one, then they wouldnt of had to freeze 3 which has clearly done the embies no good.   think im going a little crazy   

hope you all have a lovely evening xx


----------



## portia t

Can you please add me as I get my preg result on November 18.  New to site so apologies if posting in the wrong place!


----------



## nessiebro

ladies ........we got our   tonight !!!!!! HCG levels are 265 so we are on cloud 9!!!!!

hope you are all hanging on in there with your 2ww madness !!!!!!!

michelle xx


----------



## Carito3005

Hi Michelle,
Congratulations on your !!
HCG levels are pretty high, how many embryos did you have transferred? 
So happy for you!
Carito


----------



## nessiebro

carito aw thanks  

we got 4 embies put back but my clinic reckon my levels are high for a single pregnancy and that the baby will be developing well but it is unlikely that im having twins but hey.......all we want is one healthy baby...any more is a bonus!!! 
michelle xx


----------



## beccalou0163

Loads of midwives, nurses on here, Im a midwife, do you think its to do with Canteen Food lol!!
My test date is 19th November, and at the mo I have a good day followed by a bad one, had a good one today so roll out the dressing gown and toblerone and tissues for tommorow!
Fingers crossed for everyone x x x


----------



## Carito3005

Michelle, 
Let's hope that there are twins! I would love to have twins 
Where did you have your treatment? 
@ Lister they won't transfer more than 2 embryos. I only had 1 embryo available anyways! it turned out that DH's super duper sperm would only swim around my poor eggs, not even too close!   
He says "they are not idiots, they went for the only good one"   
Anyway, if this time we're not lucky we'll go for ICSI next time and we won't allow those swimmers to be spinning around  
Cheers,
Carito


----------



## Mw1

Hey duno bout the canteen food- I never see ours!! Hehehe.
Having a really crappy night now. Stupidly worked out that I'd b du my period today becos iv had really bad af pains and sore boobs so I'm a bit gutted- constantly at the toilet now checking I'm not bleeding!!x


----------



## Guest

Mw - its defo no canteen food its ganting!! Stop worrying urself more u worry more ur stressing....When are you back at work? Its good u are midwife if u have a bfp then u know all ur symptoms what's to come etc saying that we nurses/midwifes are sooooo bad patients!!


----------



## Mw1

I kno I'm stressing myself our but it's so hard not to. My test date is 16th so not too long now. I duno I def think Too much knowledge is not always a good thing!. Def will b a crappy patient thox


----------



## QAGirl

Hi ladies


  to all the BFP!!!    to all the BFN 


I've started to get twinges this evening, some quite sharp, so now my head is all over the place   I can't even say I'm due AF as I don't regularly have them


----------



## SamanthaB

QAgirl, I  had quite bad pain, most people say its like a period pain but ive never had them. My (.y.) have got huge and very painful so I tested early today and had a faint positive.  From what others have said unless u bleed and have pain its not a bad thing.  Good luck!! xx


----------



## nessiebro

QAGIRL thats wot convinced me my tx hadnt worked(amongst other sypmtoms as well) as i had these sharps twinges all the time......keep the faith hun !!!!   
x


----------



## QAGirl

I wish I could share your    thoughts.... I'm trying to work out if they're real or in my head


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, 

So much news today but I am struggling to keep up. I feel guilty about this as I had so many lovely congrats posts from so many of you. I will just say a massive congratulations to all of you who have got your BFPs today. It is so surreal to finally see a positive test. By the end of yesterday I'd done 4, just to be sure and still have 3 extra tests I'm sure I'll use soon!

I am so terribly sorry to read the news of BFNs that some of you have got today. Having had 2 failed cycles I understand how devastating it is and I am sending you all lots of love  

I am going to leave this tread now as my 2ww is over but I wanted to wish you all the best of luck with your tx and look forward to chatting with many of you in the future on scan threads and pregnancy threads,

Love and babydust to all, Katie xx


----------



## Kimbly

Michelle, big congrats on your BFP! It's nice to read that someone had a BFP after having twinges - very reassuring for us still waiting to test and having them that it's not a reason to presume the worst.

SamanthaB - ooh, sounds good! When is your actual OTD?

Katiedolldoll - Best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy!

xxx


----------



## SamanthaB

otd?? My test date is monday! Still trying to work out the abbreviations. xx


----------



## Always Smiling

Hi ladies,
So pleased for all the positive results & my heart goes out to all the negative results.
Its not a easy journey.
Quick Q- can you eat omlettes in the 2ww?


----------



## Kimbly

SamanthaB - Sorry! Yeah, official test date...my clinic puts my test date at 4 days after when I should be able to get a result so if you only have 4 days to go I have my fingers crossed your positive just gets stronger and stronger.

xxx


----------



## Florence2011

Hi everyone,
I wonder if someone might be able to put my mind at rest? I am 5 days past my 5 day ET and I have been getting terribly painful trapped wind (sorry!!). Last night during the night I was almost doubled over in pain - this morning it has subsided again. I am being monitored by the hospital for moderate ohss, so I'm bloated and uncomfortable with that already but very worried about this. Surely such vice like cramps can not be good for implanting embryos? My husband says not to worry as embryos are not stuck with Velcro and it will take more to dislodge them than wind!! Please can someone tell me they are or have had something similar and went on to have a bfp as I'm really stressing about it!
Thank you all  
Xxx


----------



## Blossom85

worry worry worry.. been told off by my mom.

I have been feeling sick for the last week, cramping and sore boobs, and also went into a tizzy yesterday as last night I had pink when I wiped (TMI Sorry) and like a gelatine type substance, still cramping but no blood this morning.

Im 11dpo, due on Tuesday earliest, what does anyone think??

Sam x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Blossom85 - to me those symptoms sound like BFP  , im only 8 days in & feel like i will go crazy but my clinic is leaving me 16 days before OTD which is the 21st but i had ET on the 5th!!! SO i have longer than 2WW   

Congrats to all you BFP and    to all with BFN, this is my 2st cycle so i have no idea how you's feel but i still know its a rough journey to get to where we're at xx

I had a natural transfer with no meds or drugs - i dont even have the lovely pesaries that i've heard sooooo much about    I've got all AF like symptoms except my mouth has been really dry?? Has anyone else has AF like symptoms but still BFP - please give me a little hope xxxxx


----------



## Linsley27

Hi All

Can I please join the 2ww

I am now PUPO for the second time , with 2  two day old embryo's on board. My friend very kindly donated eggs for the second time for us. We had ET an 11/11/11 at 11 am....is that an omen?? I hope so.

ET was a bit lengthily and today have lower abdo cramping. Think its from yesterday.

Anyway my OTD is the 25th Nov. Trying not to get too serious about it this time and just enjoy my time off work.
I did say I wasn't going to come on FF this time as i get consumed by it , so i may not be on a lot......I say that now haha

Lots of love to everybody and good luck to those of us still waiting 

Louise xx


----------



## Vonnie80

Hi Ladies, hope your all well. My OTD is today and well I got a BFP using pee stick.  Not quite sunk in yet so until I get my bloods on Monday and keeping reserved - excited tho!! LOL xx


----------



## SamanthaB

Congrats Vonnie, My otd is monday too!    xx


----------



## jo-angel

Hiya ladies,

 to all the BFPs!  

So sorry to the ladies with BFN. Take care  

My AF due on monday so am dreading it. Started getting something like AF pains last night, but don't know if thats just down to the wind!  
Have slightly sore boobs but I get them before AF anyway. I was asking DP if he thinks they have grown this morning   , he reckons he thinks they have.
Am still in 2 minds over whether to do a sneaky test tomorrow, DP doesn't want me to he's too scared of the result. Might just do one on my own while he's at golf in the morning  

Hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Morning everyone

Vonnie congrats on the BFP another lovely bit of news to keep the rest of us positive  

SamB lots and lots of luck for your OTD on Monday  

Linsley well done on getting to PUPO won't be long before OTD is here  

Lyndsmac my ET was the 5th Nov too and our OTD is the 17th Nov, why are you having to wait longer.  We had a 3 day transfer 

Florence I have been getting trapped wind too started off quite bad but bought myself some windeze and that helps, seem to get it in the evenings mostly, try not to worry too much 

Katiedoll lots of luck with the rest of your pregnancy so happy for you  

Hi to everyone else and hope all are doing ok today, one day at a time eh   

AFM was woke by cramping early this morning   not sure if thats a good sign or bad.  I am now 7dp3dt so embies are on day 10, implantation should of taken place by now.  The only symptoms I have had is the cramping and sharp twinges, no bleeding.  Just   it is working this time.


----------



## Florence2011

Thanks ever so much hopeful m2b, feel better that someone else has experienced it!
Sending lots of positive thoughts - perhaps the constant parping is a good sign?! Lol! 
Xc


----------



## SamanthaB

Hi all, worryingly this morning i have taken my cyclogest. 30 mins later I went toilet and there was a little blood, should I be worried. I feel really **** atm. xx


----------



## mazza10

Morning ladies,
Well I'm getting strong af pains. Not feeling too optimistic at the moment as I'm 7dp5dt. Still early I know otd is wednesday.


----------



## mazza10

Samanthab - see how the day goes. If it gets heavier maybe give your clinic a call x


----------



## alig1972

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, 8 days to go and going a little bonkers. Yesterday i went to a cafe for lunch and there was 8 very pregnant ladies there and  i just admired all their bumps...keeping positive, Ali


----------



## Carito3005

Ladies I have been really bad!

Yesterday evening I was really emotional and would cry over anything   so def felt as AF is about to come.  

And to make things worse I was sooo horny this am that practically beg DP to have sex!!

I shouldn't I know!!!  

It's just that I feel that this time it hasn't worked for us... 

Anyway, I'm 8 days past day 2 transfer. If this time did work (highly unlikely) the embie should have already implanted by now.

It's official: i've gone bananas.


----------



## Annawb37

I don't post really anymore ladies but before I leave it's our second BFN. Blood test yesterday showed I did have pregnancy hormone and the embies must have started to implant but they stopped. Have to have more bloods taken next week to make sure the levels drop to 0 again.


----------



## Jack5259

Hello to everyone

Congratulations to the BFPs, so sorry for the BFN, and everone still on their two ww,   .  I am due on Monday, but am getting period like pains in my side, have occasionally felt slightly sick, and have slightly sore boobs, and no sanity, patience or tolerance.
  I am officialy round the twist and have gone up my pole.   I say everytime, I wont let it get to me, but come the end of the two week wait...          and  because this time its our last go.  Does all this sound normal?  I am tempted to take a test....but was told not until Wednesday.  Anyone taken one early before now and it has been a BFP and stayed a BFP??


----------



## Disco85

Re blood after inserting pessary - it may be that you grazed your insides. Keep positive!   Sorry I forgot who said this!

 and


----------



## SamanthaB

That was me disco, I'm hoping that's all it was. I've had a pad in and there's hardly anything on it. Only a tiny bit when I went toilet too, its so nerve wracking this 2 week wait, good luck to everyone else. And thank you disco! Xx


----------



## mazza10

Jack - I am also wednesday.  I took one of those cheap strips on Thursday and there is a faint line there, bit nothing since then.  Keeping everything crossed that it's very late implantation.  Got very string AF cramps, so I am not feeling too optimistic at the moment.  Really hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Honeybear17

Hi girls

Can I join you please. I had ET today through ICSI and now have 1 blast on board. OTD is 23rd November.

Honeybear xx


----------



## sturne

Hi. Do you mind if I join this thread? I have just had my et and now have one 7 cell and one 8 cell embie on board. Am testing on 25th.


----------



## SamanthaB

So far today, ive lost hardly anything. That makes me feel so much better now. So im guessing it was/is implantation??  xx


----------



## positive4eva

Hi! Do u guys mind me joinin? Jus had one embrye transfered today at day 5! Testing on the 23rd!


----------



## LauranO

Hi guys...need a bit of advice :/ I've been using a CBFM and never ever ever had a peak fertility show on it....1st month on Clomid and day13 (yesterday) finally got a peak fertility reading  thennnn cramping and last night a dark brown blood when i went to the toilet. It was only a little bit but I feel really scared.. Has anyone had any experience with this?? Please help xx


----------



## Naughty but nice

Hi ladies

Zainabr -congrats on being PUPO! Good luck on OTD!

Congrats to all recent BFP 's !!

Sorry to hear about BFN's , lots of big hugs your way.

Countdown to OTD is 3 days!


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi All

Did something silly today and did a test even though five days too early, and I know I promised myself I wouldn't but with all the BFPs on here lately I caved.  It came back BFN and am devasted but holding onto the fact I tested in the middle of the day and too early so   it changes by OTD      Has anyone else tested this early and got a BFN that has changed to BFP closer to OTD??  Can't face the thought of losing another two embies especially after this cycle has been so tough      Had more sharp twinges this evening quite low down so somethings going on


----------



## londonite

Oh Hopeful!
I did exactly the same.Tested at 5pm today (Sunday)test day is Friday.I know it is too early but I have lost all hope as well. I had nothing
just negative test.****. Feel sick and cant tell DH as I promised him I wouldnt test at all til blood test.
Anyway to answer your question.I think loads of people do the same stupid thing, test then retest later on with varying results-some pregnant
so guess we have to try and keep the faith!

PUPO-ladies welcome and congratulations...please dont test if you can help it!

To all BFN my heart goes out to you all, I remember how hideous it feel.Take time to heal and best of luck to you 

To all those blessed with BFPs congratulations and thanks for giving us hope.

Hopeful..what are we like??Goodluck to you, it isnt over for us


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hopeful & Londonite - i also tested early, and i mean early - 5day past ET??  It was obv gonna come back neg but i just couldnt fight the urge  

I had the worst AF pains last night & with AF due today i was certain that when i got up this morning the witch would have come but she's not  

Are any of you experiencing the worst AF symptoms Im now 9dpo3dt and i done a natural FET so all my sysmptoms arent caused by meds or pesaries.  Im   AF stays away & that'll give me hope.  My OTD is until the 21st, which will be day 16 for me.  I hope we all get our BFP'S that we are wishing for xxxx


----------



## stumpy

Morning Ladies,

Just a quick one to say I tested today OTD tomorrow and we got a BFP!!!!!!!  Cant really believe it as been so negative with this cycle!!  I just wanted to say I know i dont postregularly but do always read and there are so many inspirational people here and I just wanted to say thank you toe you all.

Wishing everyone lots of love and luck

Love
Sa
xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Stumpy - yaayyyyyyy!!!! Congratulations hun!! Fantastic news!! Please go on and tell the pumpkins so we can update the HOF!! We have such a good BFP rate we need to keep everyone's spirits up!

Much love xxxxxxx


----------



## sturne

Stumpy congratulations hun xx


----------



## mazza10

Stumpy - congratulations!!!!!   it all goes smoothly from here.

To all those that tested early - I know how you are feeling.  I am currently 8dp5dt, OTD is on Wednesday.  I have the most awful AF cramps, which is due tomorrow BTW.  I too tested last Thursday and got a faint BFP, but since then its been -ve.  Not convinced it was still the ovitrelle in my system as that was done on the 30th, and i took a test to make sure it was out of my system and it was.  I am not feeling too optimistic at the moment, and really going through the motions until Wednesday comes.

DH & I have decided that we wont make any decisions until Wednesday and take it from there really.

Good luck to all those testing today and the coming days xxxx


----------



## Funnyskin

Hi guys, I'm hoping you can give me some advice/ share any experiences on implantation bleeding?
I'm 6 DPT not due for OTD until the 21st and have woken up this morning to some spotting/ bleeding, whatever?!....quite brown/pink in colour but enough to warrant wearing a liner. Has anyone else experienced this or inform me if I should worry?
Thanks


----------



## SamanthaB

I got my 2nd bfp today, came up really quick but was still light. Darker than 2 days ago though. Still sort  of bleeding surely its implantation?? Only seems to happen after ive taken the cyclogest. Unless its just I notice it more then. Otd is tomorrow, so that cant come quick enough!!!

Congratulations Stumpy!!


----------



## mazza10

Funnyskin - I got the same thing in my 1st cycle which lead to a bfp! Good luck.
Speaking of which havnt had anything this cycle. Has anyone else not had implantation bleeding that led to a bfp?


----------



## mazza10

Samanthab - so pleased for you hun xxx may the bfp's continue!


----------



## SamanthaB

Thank u Mazza, Good luck to you too! Xx


----------



## Kimbly

Congratulations stumpy and SamanathaB (I think that as OTD is only tomorrow we can say this now)!

xxx


----------



## SuzQ

Hi All - I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you all. It is the worst two weeks ever  

Lyndsmac - also just wanted to say that I had baddish AF cramps all day 8dp3dt and then it all settled down.

Mazza - I didn't get any implantation bleeding either.

I've got my fingers and toes crossed for some more positive results  
SuzQ


----------



## lisab13

Hi All,

Just a quick question anybody that is doing the pessaries have you had a breakout of little pimples accross your chest and neck? I have since Thursday and it's almost like a rash I am wondering if it is down to the pessaries?

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend

Lisa x


----------



## dreamer100

Hi all

It's otd tomorrow and I have fallen apart already!!  I had 2 5day blast et on 3rd November and was feeling postive but stupidly did a test 6pt and 8dpt and both bfn. Tomorrow I will be 11dpt and can't help thinking it's all over. On Friday and sat had hot flushes and last night I couldn't sleep was wide awake at 2.00am. 

Have been having twinges, pulling in the womb feelings but surely I would have a bfp as everyone else does?


Do you think I could get a shock bfp as bfn on day 8pt or should I start accepting it's over. ??

I wish you all lots of baby dust xxxx 

Any advice


----------



## SamanthaB

Hi Dreamer, I had my transfer that day too, its only in the last few days I've had a positive result. I've had stomach pains, back ache too. Good luck 4 tomorrow! Xx


----------



## SamanthaB

Thank u Kimbly, Good luck to you 2! Xx


----------



## Carito3005

Hi ladies,

Thought I would drop a line to see how you are all doing.

Stumpy and Samantha, congratulations on your BFP! 

Naughty, Mazza, 3 more sleeps to Otd. 

As I said before, I havent had any symptoms like the ones that I had when I had my BFP (last time I had twinges and implantation bleeding, this time is just AF pain and very emotional; only common symptom is having an increased libido  ). 

Considering that I only had one 4cell day 2 embie transferred I'm not very optimistic atm with respect to the result of this cycle and have agreed with DP that if this time didn't work we'll do the second round in January (next time an ICSI). It just makes me feel better having a follow up plan.

Anyway, it has been a positive journey so far and Im sure we will get our BFP at the end of the road.

Lots of love,

Carito


----------



## sarahjayney

Hi 2ww ladies, I'm new on this thread. 

   to anyone testing this week!

Had EC on Friday so think my ETD will be around the 26th November.

I only had 4 follicles, of which 3 eggs were mature enough to fertilize yesterday. Of our 3 fertilised embies, 2 are looking good    at day two with between 2-6 cells, the other one not so happy  appparently a grade 3. So we'll find out tomorrow morning if they want to proceed with ET tomorrow (day 3) or see if either of the two will make it to blastocsyt stage day 5. That makes me a little nervous  Has anyone else been in a similar position with so few viable at day 2? How did they help you decide how many to put back & whether to wait til day 5 or not?

Thanks for all your support I think FF is wonderful & I don't know what I'd do without you all  

Sarah x


----------



## Danni83

Hi all

Getting there now, test on the 16th and feel I'm losing the plot the closer it gets! Been getting bad af pains the last couple of days so not overly hopeful but trying to stay positive. Really wanna test but DH is keeping me on the straight and narrow and helping me wait.

Good luck to all my fellow testers on the 16th!

x


----------



## dreamer100

Hi All 

SamanthaB - Congrats on your bfp, you have also given me hope.  Did you have blasts put back?  You have given me hope   


Sarahjayney - I always believe if you put the embies back in there own environment its the best than any lab, however blast do have better outcomes so its down to personal choice i think. All I can say 2 day embie worked for me first time round, so sending you    .


----------



## SamanthaB

Blasts??  Thank you all 4 the congrats, the IP's are very happy atm, just waiting for confirmation tomorrow! Xx


----------



## dreamer100

SamanthaB - I mean Day 2 embies or Day 5 , mine were day 5 embies and classed as Blastocyst.


----------



## SamanthaB

Ow, day 2 I think. Xx


----------



## Naughty but nice

Hi ladies

Congratulations Samanthab and other ladies with BFP. 
Carito - lol counting the days! You never know may change by OTD fingers crossed for you. 

Afm been feeling emotional and that normally happens when af is about to arrive, also felt hot last night and had trouble sleeping but dh says it was warm last night. So hoping and praying that it could be!!


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

BFN...on to next month


----------



## Carito3005

I'm sorry for the BFN Mrs. Scouse


----------



## Mum of 1 at last!

As a 10 dpt transferee - Not that I am obsessing!!!! but had a 'quick' google and found this!!!

*I went and looked at the data for 20 available sucessful 3dt FET cycles.

Here's the testing stats I obsessively collected (parenthesis containing if that was their first test or when their last bfn test was):
~ 4 = BFP on 7dpt
~ 2 = BFP on 8dpt (1 - 1st test, 1 bfn @ 7dpt)
~ 2 = BFP on 9dpt (1 - 1st test, 1 bfn @ 8dpt)
~ 8 = BFP on 10dpt (1 - 1st test, 1 bfn @ 5dpt, 2 bfn @ 7dpt, 4 bfn @ 9dpt)
~ 3 = BFP on 12dpt (2 bfn @ 10dpt, 1 bfn @ 11dpt)
~ 1 = BFP on 14dpt (1 bfn @ 12dpt)

Doing the math thing:
~ 20% got a BFP by 7dpt
~ 10% got a BFP at 8dpt
~ 10% got a BFP at 9dpt
~ 40% got a BFP at 10dpt
~ 15% got a BFP at 12dpt
~ 5% got a BFP at 14dpt*


----------



## sarahjayney

haha   LincsSarah that's brilliant!! I'm sure i'll be back to look at that post in about 10 days time!! xx


----------



## emma10

Hi, 
Please can I add to the list?
I am in the 2ww of my 3rd IVF cycle with OTD on 17th Nov...
thanks,
Emma


----------



## mazza10

Mrs.Scouse - sorry hun.  Glad you have a plan in action x.

How are all the fellow 16th testers?

LincsSarah - good stats!  I found something similar on a website called twoweekwait.com and there were loads of day diaries from so many women and literally they tested on day 9 BFN and again on day 10 and it was a BFP.  So things can literally change within 24 hours.

I am clinging onto this hope, I was having sharp pains that went round to my back today.  There must be something going on in there.  I don't normally have anything like that during a normal month.   was due today and nothing so far.  

Good luck to those testing tomorrow xxxx


----------



## portia t

Ladies I've been having stomach cramps and am very irritable right now.  Maybe it's the stress of sit but hoping it means something!!  Good luck to those testing this week.  Love and baby dust all round!


----------



## Carito3005

Mazza those sharp pains led me to a BFP last time, hang in there to the 16th, I   for this time being your lucky one hun!


----------



## LauranO

Sooo...i am officially joining the two week wait :/ Wish me luck girlies xx


----------



## Mrs_F

Morning ladies...

On the front page, my OTD is 16th, however I think I calculated it wrong... We're actually going to test tomorrow, 14 days post ET.

The wait is KILLING ME!    I nearly nearly tested this morning, but managed to resist against it... DH has now gone to work, so just a whole 24 hours to get through...  arrggghhhhhhhh

Good luck to any of the 16th gang who are testing early! And well done to all the other wonderful BFP's, and hugs to those who it wasn't your turn this month  

Today I am going to do a mamouth house clean and get organised for the festive season... anything to keep me away from those POAS.... 

Good luck ladies! thinking of us all xxx   Mrs F xx


----------



## dreamer100

Bfn for us


----------



## Always Smiling

Dreamer, 
So sorry. Words fail me.......
Bless you


----------



## SamanthaB

So sorry 2 hear that Dreamer! Xx


----------



## Mrs_F

dreamer... so sorry to hear it wasn't your turn xxx


----------



## Carito3005

So sorry for the BFN Dreamer


----------



## mazza10

Dreamer  - so sorry hun   .


----------



## sarahjayney

Dreamer - so very sorry to hear your news.   

Well this process certainly keeps you on the edge of your seat...
Now at day 3 post EC...
The embryologist just rang to say we have one which looks better than the others - healthy & dividing but only 5 cells
The other two are 4 & 6 cells each. They both seem to have stopped growing however, since no progress made from yesterday.
So we're definitely putting the 5 cell embie back this afternoon, and we'll see if the others are doing anything in the meantime as there's another 7 hours for them get their little selves into gear.
So lots of      for us please as we pray for a little miracle here.
Thanks ladies.
Sarah x


----------



## mazza10

Sarah - good luck with ET.  Soon you'll be PUPO!


----------



## sturne

Dreamer - so sorry hun xx

Sarah - good luck today with your et.xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Dreamer - so sorry, sending you   and   for the next steps of your journey x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Dreamer so sorry about your BFN, sending you a big  

Mrs F good luck for tomorrow   

AFM feeling very low today, woke in the night absolutely boiling hot and sweaty had to strip off, that usually happens before AF arrives    Also got bad head and earache today so generally feeling crap about everything.  Not feeling very positive for our OTD at all at the moment and I know I'm going to fall apart if its another BFN for us.  We are now 9dp3dt.  Sorry to be down Ladies just the way I feel today


----------



## mazza10

hopeful m2b - I know exactly how you feel.  I have pretty much accepted that it's a BFN for me.  I am just waiting until Wednesday to have it confirmed.  Ladies, I caved today and did a HPT.  Not even the faintest line.


----------



## hopeful m2b

Mazza don't give up all hope yet, sending you a great big    Its so hard and so so unfair that we try and try again and still get nowhere but one day surely it will be our turn


----------



## mazza10

Thanks Hopeful m2b - it's a bit hard not to give up and be positive when all you see are -ve pregnancy tests.

I am also waking up with the sweats and they only happen just before   .


----------



## Carito3005

Hopeful, don't be low!! You know that the early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to AF, so do not loose hope   !

Mazza, things can change in two days, you know the statistics of hpt.

Afm, I'm also sure that this time hasn't worked. It's an intuition, I haven't tested or anything but I just know. I would be absolutely surprised if it's positive.

I think it's important to have a follow up plan for peace of mind. 

Sending lots of good vibes  

Carito


----------



## Mrs_F

I am knicker watching like a mad woman... I even brought brand new bright white knickers to help with my 'observations'.... (Sorry if TMI)... OTD is 15.Nov.2011... which by my clock means in about 12 hours time......... ARRGGGHHHHHH

I wish I had tested early becasue I've almost convinced myself that the fact I have waited means I 'should' get a BFP... oh dear!

Does anyone know, if you have IVF, when should your period arrive (if you're not BFP).... 

x Mrs F x (13 and 1/2 days into the 2ww!) x


----------



## mazza10

Mrs_F - AF should arrive within a week if you have been taking the pessaries.  If not you should repeat a HPT.  Well that's the advice that my clinic gives all ladies.


----------



## SamanthaB

I've just had confirmation from the hospital BFP, hcg is 88 and progesterone is 37. Is this normal?? Xx


----------



## mazza10

SamanthaB - cant comment if it's normal or not but


----------



## SamanthaB

Thank you xx


----------



## Carito3005

Congrats Samantha!! 

I believe the most important thing is to repeat the HCG within 48 hours of the first one and it should double, whatever the levels are the first time.

  for a healthy pregnancy!

Carito


----------



## Linsley27

Hi Ladies

Congratulations on all the BFP   

to all the BFN 

 think I am remaining calm this time  

I have had lower abdo cramp since the day after ET and a Very small amount of brownish stuff on Sunday. Only 2 days following ET so think it is from ET!!

As for AF arriving, on my last cycle it arrived 2 days after I stopped taking the Cyclogest and clomid.

My unit only deals in DE IVF if you can provide your own donor therefore the success rates are very low!
Does anybody know of people that have had a BFP from DE IVF?? I am going round the twist trying to find info. My consultant did say that the success rate is exactly the same for own egg or DE IVF.

Good luck everybody and keep smiling. And lay off the pee sticks!! Knicker watching is acceptable haha

Love to you all Lou xx


----------



## Mw1

Hey ladies, test date is wed and I'm going out my mind. So tempted to test but at the same time while I don't test I still hav hope!. If I test and it's neg il b gutted and don't think I'd b able to shake myself out of it!!!.
Had a pretty crappy wkend, really bad af pains fri and sat- had a bit of a breakdown to my hubby sat night!!!. Boobs r really uncomfy aswel. Lower abdo cramps hav been better yest and today but still the occasional sharp pain. I'm on constant knicker watch at the moment- no bleeding so far!.

Wen du normally get ur period if it hasn't worked?. I bled between medications on the 17th oct, I haven't had been on pesseries or hormones since a one off injection 2 days after et. I calculated from the 17th oct I should hav been due period on Friday there??. Does that sound right?.
I'm clutching at straws to b fair!!x


----------



## mazza10

Mw1 - i am also Wed.  I tested today and got a BFN.  I know things can change in 2 days but not counting on it.

If you're not on meds then you should have gotten your period when it was due.  If it hasnt arrived it's a good sign!  Good luck for Wed.  

 that the 16th testers all have BFP's xxx


----------



## Carito3005

Hi Mw1,

I agree with Mazza, the fact that you haven't had your period is a good sign! And same with the symptoms! 

Different is the case of those of us who are taking the progesterone pessaries; on one hand you know that they may help with the implantation but on the other hand you know that they keep AF away and may give you false hopes.

I'm also OTD Wed. Also had a breakdown with DP on Friday evening but now feeling happy again. 

for you, Mazza, myself and the others on the 16th to get a BFP!

Carito


----------



## Mw1

Thanx for that girls. My fingers are well and truly crossed for us!!!!. Wed can't cum quick enough!!!xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi everyone
Im on and off this site like a yo yo, firstly Mrs F - I am with you wearing the white knickers, I have a few pairs brought especially for observations, several times today I have been on knicker patrol, wiping several thousand times, holding the tissue up to the light...sorry, tmi, but I have.    It gets you like that, Im the same, test on Wednesday.   and   to us all for our well deserved BFPs!
MW1 I too got upset on Saturday night, have sore boobs and cramps, sharp today now, they were not before, but Friday and Saturday had AF pains, it makes you so mad and frustrated and it really messes with the head.


----------



## DizzyDen

Hi Ladies, 

Please can I jump on this thread? I've just had my baby blast put back in this morning and i have the date of 23rd Nov as my OTD. 

Lots of positive thoughts for all the ladies in the same position. The 23rd Nov seems a live time away. I taken some time of work this time to relax and the doc's have prescribes all kinds of additional medication. 

Is anyone else taking Fragmin, Prednisolone, 5mg of Folic Acid and calcium tables on top of the progesterone pessaries? 

I'd be interested to know how your getting on. 

  

Big Hugs

Denise


----------



## alig1972

Hi 
For those testing on the 16th, it is going to be a lucky day as it is my birthday   
I have to wait a few more days to wait until the 20th, but the best birthday present would be a bfp   
Still getting a few twinges in my tummy and feeling tired, but nothing else and in the knicker watching club...

Ali


----------



## dreamer100

Hi Ladies 

Thanks for all your support and I wish you all the best for the future xxxx 

Taking time out from treatment until next year, a new year & clinic 

p.s I really advise against pregnancy test before test day, as it drove me crazy in the 2ww


----------



## Mrs_F

Hi ladies...

Welcome Denise, welcome to the madness!!!!   Congratulations on being PUPO... hoping that time for you flies by between now and 23rd Nov.

dreamer - wishing you well with the next steps of your journey... so sorry it wasn't your turn yet xxx  

So, my day that's lasting FOREVER is indeed, lasting FOREVER... DH should be home in a few hours and maybe I can convince him that it's a good idea to test early!   otherwise I am going to wait until just after midnight.... just to say I made it to OTD!

anyone else testing tomorrow?   fingers crossed all round! My wait is nearly over... praying for my BFP!

x x x Mrs F x x x


----------



## mazza10

Dreamer - all the best for the future!  

I totally agree about the HPT's, I am alot worse this time round especially since i've had 2 weeks off.  I thought it would help, but to be honest I dont think taking time off and getting a BFP has any relation to eachoter.  If you have a really stressful job then I agree, but I went back to work after 2 days in my 1st cycle and I got a BFP.  I've had way too much time on my hands this time, thats been the problem....too much time thinking....


----------



## Carito3005

You girls make me laugh with the knicker watching / patrol descriptions! 

Dreamer, with such a lovely screen name I'm sure you're a positive person and that you'll become a mom soon. All the very best   and keep us posted.

Mrs F, good luck for tomorrow (or tonight, it'll be a positive one, I suspect!)  

Alig, Wednesday is also the birthday of a good friend of mine. Her mom's name is Lilly and I made a promise that if I got a BFP and it's a girl I would call her Lilly. Positive thinking hahaha.

So Wed it's OTD for Mazza, Jack, Mw1 and myself. Anyone else that I missed?

Let's  for BFPs!!!

Carito


----------



## DizzyDen

Oh Mrs_F- you've done so well not testing early. Try and leave it tomorrow. If you do test tonight and its not the answer you want your just going to test again tomorrow.  

I believe HPT are pure evil. I sent myself round the twist on my first cycle. You've got through the toughest part. Does your clinic not offer blood tests?

Good luck for tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you.

Denise xx


----------



## lisab13

Hi ladies

Dreamer- so sorry I hope the new year brings you all you wish for and deserve x x

Good luck MRS F for tomorrow hope you get your BFP

For all the girls testing on the 16th I am praying for you all and will look forward to reading about all your BFP's

AFM my little embies have been in a week today and still got another 8 sleeps till OTD. I've been having dull aches in my lower tummy, had a terrible outbreak of bad skin, very very big sore bb's with quite prominent blue veins and just generally feeling rubbish! I'm back at work this week so hopefully this week I will be kept occupied.

Good luck to everybody x x


----------



## sarahjayney

Hi ladies

had ET today - officially PUPO!! yay, finally!!!  first time I've got this far, EVER in my whole life, as my first preg did not make it beyond the tube...
I've had 2 put back at day 3 as they weren't looking healthy enough to last til day 5 in the lab (one was grade 2/3, the other a grade 3)
Come on little embies, snuggle in & make yourselves cosy    

My OTD is 26th November
Sarah x


----------



## lisab13

Good luck Sarah  

x


----------



## SamanthaB

LisaB that's the same symptoms I have. And I got a bfp today, good luck!!! Xx


----------



## lisab13

Thanks SamanthaB I am really keeping everything crossed but I don't know how much of it is because of the progestorone pessaries I am on. Although last time I got my BFP i did have some of these symtoms but not all. I just don't want to get my hopes up to much.

Congratulations on your BFP.....I bet you are on cloud 9  

Lisa x


----------



## sarahjayney

Hey congrats Sam B that's wonderful news for you!   xxx


----------



## SamanthaB

I'm happy 4 the parents, I'm not the mother, I'm helping out friends. Good luck, and hope u get ur bfp!xx


----------



## Carito3005

Samantha, I take you are being a surrogate mother? if that's correct all I can say is wow, you are amazing and all the best for you and the intended parents. What a great thing to do. Blessings!


----------



## hopeful m2b

SamB I second what Carito has said, what an amazing thing to do for someone.  You must be a truly special Lady  

Sarahjayney congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the madness


----------



## SamanthaB

Hi Carito, Yes I am. Its my 1st time. And luckily it seems to have worked first go! Xx


----------



## SamanthaB

Thank u hopeful m2b xx


----------



## lisab13

WOW samantha you are a truely special person to do that! What an amazing thing to do for your friends!

Congratulations to you and the parents to be

X x


----------



## positive4eva

Hi
Hope ur all well

Congrats to the ladies wid bfp! Hope u hav a great pregnancy! X

Ok dis 2ww is very hard and its only been 2 days since transfer! I wantd sum advice and tips from u guys! Wot do u think helped u get dis bfp? Wot did u eat/drink? 
Wot r the symptoms and signs u had?
Thanx
Good luk to all
Xxx


----------



## SamanthaB

I rested, and ate quite a few brazil nuts as they're supposed to help! Xx


----------



## taylorlisa

Hi all

It's been5 days since et and I'm going slowly mad. Had tummy pains since et bit Luke af pains. 

As for af I am on pessaries and my af arrived on day 10 of 2ww last time so I'm just praying I get further than that this time. 

My hospital don't do blood tests. We do a hpt on day 14 and that's it till 7 wk scan. If I got s bfp I may av to do several more I've the following few days or c if my docs can do blood test I can't edit another 5wks!

Good luck to you all testing this week. Keep your chin up to all those testing next week

X x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello there can I join you

This is very strange being back on here. 
Just a quickie as have a poorly little girl and she keeps waking up coughing and crying.
I'll be back on in a few days for more of a chat.

Today I had our one and only frostie put back in. so test date is the 28th. 
Popsicle was frozen on day 5.

Still doesn't seem real at the mo, no chance to sit down and relax this time round so pop will just have to hang on it there.

Remember with Lottie some one said its like putting a grain of sand in a jam sandwich so don't worry about it falling out   

Big    to you all

Fire Opal


----------



## Carito3005

Hi Mrs F, how was it?


----------



## Cookie987

Hello Girls
sorry havn't posted for a while, hope everyone doing ok.

Ive got 1 week til OTD....time is going so slow. I did a sneaky test this morning and it was negative, suppose it is a little early   

xxx


----------



## lisab13

Hi Louise,

I am testing the same day as you! I was thinking of doing a sneaky test but was unsure. Think I might hold off abit longer.

How are you feeling?

MRS F- how did you get on 

X x


----------



## Cookie987

Hi Lisab13 - im feeling ok, although for the last 4 days as soon as i eat breakfast i feel really sick for a while, this has never happened before, not sure if its a side effect or not. 
I know hun, its so hard to resist those pee sticks!!! I might do one on friday
Hows your 2ww going hun? xx


----------



## lisab13

Hiya Louise,

Its not been to bad a week in now and I have big sore bb's with prominent blue veins, I have been having dull aches in my lower tummy like I get when AF is due and last night kept getting sharp shooting pain that stopped me in my track once or twice. I sometimes feel rubbish on a morning but not sickly just like I have had a good drink the night before and also tired. You just never know if it is symptoms or if its just the side affects of the pessaries or AF making her way!!! Only another week to go!

X x


----------



## Mrs_F

Hi ladies...
I waited until 2 am to do a POAS and then did another one at 4am... And then another one at 6.
All three show a BFP!
We are in shock and over the moon! 
It's a miracle!
X a pregnant mrs f x


----------



## lisab13

MRS F that is fantastic news CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So so happy for you 

X x x x


----------



## SamanthaB

Congrats MrsF! Xx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Mrs F that is fantastic so happy for you huge congratulations to you both


----------



## mazza10

Mrs F - so pleased for you hun  

How are all the 16th testers doing?   for all BFP's


----------



## Lyndsmac

MrsF -   fab news hun!!! you done sooooo well to hold out to test.  Hearing others BFP's really gives me hope & im over the moon it worked 1st attempt for you.

This is also my 1st attempt, so im   for BFP, my OTD isn't until the 21st but i done digital yest & it was BFN....im   it was too early.

Have you had any BFP symptoms??xxx


----------



## Carito3005

Mrs F, 
Congratulations on your *B* *F* *P* !! Yay !!
I'm soo happy for you 
Afm, I'm very relaxed, as I said, I don't think this time worked, I only have one CB test that I will use tomorrow. I started with some brownish spotting today when I wipe and I suspect it's too late for this being implantation bleeding  so more reasons to believe that this time didn't work, but well, there's still a little bit of hope so I'll keep 
How are the other testing tomorrow? Mazza, Naughty, Mw1...
xxx


----------



## mazza10

Carito - same boat as you.  I tested this morning and it was a BFN.  Slowing coming to terms with the fact i'll have to go through this rollercoaster again.  Will just be the routine HPT from the hospital tomorrow morning, then let them know.  And take things from there....


----------



## Jack5259

Well done Mrs F.  CONGRATULATIONS. 

I feel utterly *&^*, period today, up half of night with real bad stomach ache, am so sick and tired of this.


----------



## mazza10

Jack5259 - so sorry hun   arrived.  When is your OTD?


----------



## Jack5259

I was due on Monday, what is OTD again?

My DH and I will be having a planning appt for IVF in the New Year.


----------



## mazza10

OTD is the date your clinic has given you to take a pregnancy test.


----------



## Jack5259

It would have been tomorrow.


----------



## mazza10

Oh same as me Jack...the 16th isnt looking good for a few of us


----------



## Mrs_F

Hi ladies,

thanks for the lovely messages! I am still floating around on cloud nine... 

*Lyndsmac* I haven't had any symptoms really... well, other than feeling like I'm about to get my period. Really sore (.)(.) has been the only 'out of the ordinary' thing which kicked in about 5 days post 2 day transfer... Still feeling a bit crampy, but I really think that's down to the pessaries. I can't wait to get some 'proper' symptoms so I know this is really happening!

*Jack* sorry to hear AF has arrived. OTD = Official test date. 

I suppose there's not much for me to do now today... other than pray that it sticks. I keep feeling so lucky, but at the same time, reminding myself that we've just crossed one more hurdle on the road to sucess (but there's pleanty more to come!) I've dropped in my prescription for more pessaries, and am waiting for the clinic to call to book us in for a scan.

Praying for us all... and really grateful to be on this journey with you supportive ladies by my side...

Fingers crossed for all those testing tomorrow... praying for you to get your BFP  xx Mrs F xx


----------



## Carito3005

MrsF, try to relax, do not worry too much, enjoy your BFP, get plenty of fresh air, drinks lots of water, listen to lovely music, meditate... sending you lots of sticky vibes  

Jack, I'm so sorry hun, sending lots of love and keep the faith.  

Mazza, do you have frosties? I saw in your signature that you had many embies.  

I know it's a rollercoaster but I feel positive because I never thought I was going to come this far... Before this IVF, during a period when I was single after a divorce, I was advised by my doc to try to preserve my fertility (because of the endometriosis, etc.) so I did 3 rounds of stimms to collect and freeze eggs. The response was so low and the quality of eggs so bad that I always thought my only hope in the future was going to be using donor eggs. 

When we started this IVF journey with DP I never expected having 6 eggs to play with (4 pretty good ones). It turned out that DP's sperm wasn't so good for IVF and next time we will need to do ICSI. 

I always say, we all have difficulties in life and if this is what I played in luck, then welcome. Other people have serious illnesses, or have children with serious illnesses, or don't have a warm home, etc... I know I will be a mother because that's what I want, and it'll either be through IVF, ICSI, DE ICSI, adoption, whatever. Time will tell  

Love to all,
Carito


----------



## mazza10

Carito - although my fertilisation rate is good, there were never any eggs that were viable to freeze unfortunately, so both times I had go through stimming.  

 other 16th testers have better news than me xxxx


----------



## sarahjayney

Anyone else get pain the day after embryo transfer?
I've got horrendous cystitis  which is think is just down to all the messing around down there, so drinking gallons of cranberry juice, but also I have pain near where my right ovary is, like a nagging stretching pain (not too severe, but annoying). Wondered if this is just the ovary complaining still after the EC on Friday.
Otherwise i feel fine!


----------



## positive4eva

hi guys 
dis 2ww is driving me mad. i've got really bad cramping, backpain and keep losing my temper. its only been 3 days since i had 5 day transfer. too early to get positive signs?


----------



## munchkin35

Hi may I join u all?
                        Had EC on the 7th got 15 eggs 12 of which fertilised (had ICSI) - 2 blasts one top grade put back on 12th so only three days into the 2ww not inc ET day, OTD is 24th    that this time is third time lucky!!!

Sarahjayney - hope your cystitis clears up thats not nice is it   I have also been having sharp twinges also near my right ovary, (on and off) which has been giving me hope, but today haven't had it much at all so am worried now!! The madness has begun!!!!    

Zainabr - could b good signs sending u babydust and   that it is for you

Good luck to all those ladies who haven't tested yet and big fat    for those whose dreams didn't come true this time around


----------



## hopeful m2b

Mazza/Jack know exactly how you both feel, my OTD is the 17th but got a feeling it will be another BFN.  Sending you both a big  

Munchkin welcome hope it is 3rd time lucky for you   

Zainabr try and take your mind off it one day at a time, each day that passes the closer to OTD you get.  Although I'm a fine one to talk having done an early test already but not been as bad as my first cycle  

Sarahjayney hope your cystitis clears up, I have had a lot of twinges and pains following ET but had a bit of a difficult transfer too x

hello to everyone else and lots of luck for those testing tomorrow


----------



## Trolleydolly

Hi ladies,

I had my EC yesterday. I had 10 eggs although only 5 were mature and only 3 fertilised over night. Fingers crossed they survive enough for me to join you on Thursday  

In the meantime I have to start the progesterone tomorrow. Do most of you use the front or the ahem.... back door?? I have quite a week uterus that bleeds even during a smear so the nurse suggested I use the back. Did this stop any of you getting a BFP? I don't want to cut down on any of my chances of these embies sticking.

Hope you are all surviving and not going too   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisab13

Hi Trolleydolly,

I take the progestrone and my clinic tell you to put it up the back passage so this is what I do. I did this on my fiirst cycle as well and got a BFP unfortunatley this resulted in an ectopic pregnancy 

Good luck with everything 

X x


----------



## Naughty but nice

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been on for a while although I have been reading posts.  I always make a mess of personals when using my iPhone so am going to attempt to on my home PC instead!

Congratulations to Mrs f and Samanthab and anyone else I may have missed with a BFP, gives the rest of us hope to carry on trying.  

Jack5259 Carito3005 Mazza10 - sorry about your news big     to you and wish you luck on the next step of your journey.  

zainabr how are doing on 2ww?

hopeful m2b - good luck on the 17th hope we share some good news!  

muchkin35 - good luck on 2ww and welcome to the thread 

good luck to everyone else I may have missed either starting, ending or in the middle of this very difficult journey.  

Afm I am going to test at 6am on 16th so countdown to 13 hrs and the suspense will be over. I have resisted testing at all, if it is negative i would rather put off knowing. Just pray it all works   

Mw1 it is just me and you left to test so good luck hun!!


----------



## Mrs_F

Wishing all you testers lots of luck for tomorrow... I hope you get your BFP and your dreams come true...

xx


----------



## Trolleydolly

Thanks Lisab xxxx


----------



## KirstyR

Hi, 

Can I join this thread?  I had ET on Sunday at ARGC  (3rd cycle there), OTD is 25th November.  I'm feeling very tired, some lower back pain but other than that no symptoms.  I know it's too early but I'm waiting for my boobs to start twinging, as that was an early and unmistakeable sign for me last time (BFP with v. high hcg levels but m/c unfortunately just before 6 weeks...)

This is my last go, so I'm keeping everything crossed and doing NOTHING until the OTD.  Also decided to steer clear of the HPT - don't want any more ups and downs than is necessary!!

x


----------



## Mw1

Naughty but nice- yeh just me and u!!. Ul kno before me if ur testing am. I get blood taken at 10 but won't find out till late afternoon!. Won't kno wat to do with myself tomorrow!x


----------



## Carito3005

Mw1, Naughty, I'm testing as well! 

I have not tested early and haven't got AF either. Just a bit of brownish spotting earlier today which I believe is the beginning of AF but I will tell for sure tomorrow.

There's a tiny bit of hope yet   !!


----------



## angela1986xx

Hey ladies had ET last Monday got BFP yesterday with home pregnancy test but just now when i wiped there was a bit of blood it was pinkish dont think it can be af coz of meds should i be worried now 8days after ET


----------



## Danni83

I'm also testing tomorrow. Can't believe I've managed to last til OTD but really nervous now and don't see me getting much sleep tonight!

Good luck to everyone else that's testing and let's hope we all get our BFPs!

Xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Could I join please? Had natural FET on 7/11/11. OTD IS 21st November


----------



## mumstheword

Hi - its an unsuccessful one for me this month!! Maybe next time! Goodluck to all you testing! xox


----------



## SamanthaB

Sorry 2 hear that mumstheword.    xx


----------



## mumstheword

Thanks SamB

Good luck for your pregnancy. xox


----------



## lisab13

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow! X x


----------



## DizzyDen

Angela1986xx when did you have your EC. Ideally you should wait 14 days. Any earlier you could still have the trigger shot in your blood and it shows a false positive. 
I hope it is a BFP for you and the parents xx
Lots of positive thinking xx.  
Denise


----------



## angela1986xx

I didn't have EC its not my egg I haven't had any shots OTD is Thursday do you think its to late for it to be implantation bleeding?


----------



## DizzyDen

It all sounds really positive to me.  
I've not ever quite managed the BFP yet! 

Fingers crossed try and relax and take each day as it comes. 

P.S. I think it's totally amazing what you are doing x


----------



## emma10

good luck to all those testing tomorrow. 2 more sleeps for others testing on 17th. 
i don't remember having any pregnancy symptoms on my first cycle and don't have any now (apart from stomach cramps which could be either) so am hoping that all is still good......
xx


----------



## angela1986xx

Thanks dizzy den put my mind at ease a bit good luck for your test date x


----------



## QAGirl

Good luck for all those testing tomorrow           


Saturday still feels like a life time away for me    Decided to go to the gym this morning to do a gentle ride on the exercise bike but got some twinges after 10 mins so stopped    Not sure what to think now; had the twinges on and off all day. Could it be a sign or just my tubes healing from EC or AF on her way?    My head is all over the place just now  


Really want to test early........


----------



## positive4eva

Gud luck to the ladies testing today!! Xxx


----------



## Carito3005

As I suspected, this time is a BFN for us. Next time we'll be lucky.

Carito


----------



## mazza10

It's a BFN for me this time  

DH & I devastated, but I need to focus on something else for the next few months.  I'm sick of scans, blood tests, injections....

Carito so sorry hun  

Hoping the others testing today have better news.

Good luck those testing for November   to you all

I'll check in to see how you're all doing  xxx


----------



## Mrs_F

Oh Carito & Mazza... I am so sorry to hear that it's not your turn this month   such a difficult time   Take some time to look after yourselves, and your relationships... wishing you well with wherever the next steps of this journey takes you 
x Mrs F x


----------



## lisab13

Mazza and cartio  so sorry that it wasn't your turn this time.

Take care of yourselves 

X x x


----------



## minimay

Mazza and carito - so sorry for your bfn. Sending hugs Xxx


----------



## Geminimonkey

Hi, 
I didn't join the list this time but I have been a lady in waiting and part of the positive pumpkins thread. 

I have been reading the posts and I would like to send a huge hug to Mazza and carito. 
I am truly so sorry. 

I am just facing a bfn myself after a really good second round of ivf (icsi this time) had 5 day transfer with two early blasts! Started spotting Monday and hoped late implantation, but I know my body and my endometriosis and like clockwork AF is here full flow this morning. 

I am not taking my progestrone this morning no point just want the bleed over with. 

I am totally heartbroken and really feel for you two ladies this morning! 

DH not even facing it he think tomorrow will test and it will all be fine!!

Mazza- I remember you in June when I had my first cycle. 

I know we will just have to go for a third cycle next year- even more painful as we only have one free cycle so we are slowly getting into debt. 

Don't know how u feel Mazza but maybe i might see you around on here for a third time lucky cycle buddies? 

I have also made the decision for the next few months no more scans, drugs, tests, baby related stuff. My DH and I need some time to just be a adult couple and try to have some time out and try to enjoy life. 
I do not think I have had a life since we started ttc in 2008! 


Lots of love and pm me if u like. 

Wishing the rest of you lots of luck and be nice to see more bfp 

2012 - here I come! 

Xx


----------



## Funnyskin

Hi Geminimonkey ,  sorry to hear your news.  I'm in the same boat as you know with the bleeding this week, tested this morning and surprise surprise a BFN! Like you I am quite looking forward to having a little break and then see what the new year brings! Keep in touch and sending lots of big hugs x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Mazza and Carito, I am truly sorry you both didn't get your BFPs there is nothing I can say which will make you feel better so sending you both a great big  .  Take some time to heal and look after yourselves and whatever you decide to do I   everything works out for you both xxx

Geminimonkey as you say you know your body so I am sorry you suspect a BFN also, take care of yourself too and look forward to 2012 and your next steps


----------



## lisab13

Geminimonkey & funny skin so sorry to you both 

Keep strong take time out with your partners and wish you all the luck for 2012

Lisa x x x


----------



## catie_s

Hi ladies,
I've been reading this thread but never actually joined in. I also got a BFN today  Looks like 16th Nov wasn't a very lucky day. it is our 2nd attempt at icsi, I feel crushed. Held off testing until this morning and still in shock. The biologist was so confident it would work she didnt even want to put 2 embryos back and I had to beg since I wanted to maximise our chances. So now I feel like it's all my fault. I just feel so useless and empty. Trying to find the strength and hope to go through this again. 3rd time lucky?? 
Good luck to everyone still in the 2WW, it is a really tough time.
Catie x


----------



## mazza10

catie_s - so sorry   .  Know exactly how you feel!


----------



## catie_s

Thank you Mazza   to you to.
Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky for us.
I'm at work at the minute and trying not to cry!!
x


----------



## Naughty but nice

It's a bfn for me too dh and I are devastated. Gotta pick myself up and start again, need to get the funds together for next cycle. Sorry to others with bfn testing today the 16th was really not a good day for us. Big virtual hug from me to you all.


----------



## SamanthaB

So sorry for those that had a bfn today.  xx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Funnyskin/Naughty/Catie sorry to read about your BFNs too, sending you all lots of  .  Not a good day on here today


----------



## Danni83

bfn for me. Absolutely devastated. Just gonna try and concentrate on the next cycle and hope that will be my time.

Sorry to everyone else who also got bfn - not a good day all round.

Xx


----------



## lisab13

so sorry for all the BFN  

Hope you find the strength and courage to carry on.

Lots of loves and virtual hugs   

Lisa x x x


----------



## positive4eva

Hi guys

Sooo sorry to all the ladies wid a bfn! I dnt really kno wot to say! Hope next round brings u a reward u all deserve!  

Xxx


----------



## sturne

So sorry ladies that have not had good news today. 
I wish you all the best. Xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

BIG  to all who got a bfn today. I printed off this poem after our first ivf failed and framed it. 
It really helped me to read it every day. (was in the bathroom so every time i went to the loo it was there to read) Hope it helps a little

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill,
When funds are low and the debts are high,
And you want to smile but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest if you must, but don't you quit.

Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns,
And many a failure turns about,
When he might have won if he'd stuck it out.
Don't give up, though the pace seems slow -
You may succeed with another blow.

Success is failure turned inside out -
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are -
It may be near when it seems so far;
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit -
It's when things seem worst that you mustn't quit.

Hang in there ladies x


----------



## Mrs_F

Big Hugs   to all those sad sad BFN's today...

 Funnyskin   Naughty   Catie   Mazza   Carito  

What a sad day 

Fire Opal - that's a beautiful poem. Thanks for sharing xx

x Mrs F x


----------



## DizzyDen

Catie_s, Naughty, funny skin, Danni83, Carito -    

Thinking of you all x 

Denise


----------



## Linsley27

Oh what a sad day! Bug hugs to everyone today.

For those of us still on the 2ww hang in and don't loose hope 

Lots of love
Louise xx

P.s. what a lovely poem x


----------



## sarahjayney

Really really sorry to all you ladies with BFN today   absolutely gutted for you.

   Catie_s
   Naughty but nice
   Funnyskin
   Mazza10
   Carito3005
   Danni83

   that you will get the hugs and comfort you need over the next few days & weeks with your closest friends and family to take the next step that is right for you.

Love & hugs, Sarah xx


----------



## Always Smiling

Hi Ladies,
So sorry to hear of all the BFN....big    to all you brave ladies and your families.......its so very hard and devastating.....bless you, sending you lots of


----------



## Carito3005

Hi ladies,

Thank you very much for your messages, they mean a lot to me!

The 16th was a very unlucky day for all my fellow testers: Catie_s, Naughty but nice, Funnyskin, Mazza10 & Danni83.  

I was sure that at least a couple were going to be BFP!  

It's a bummer, let's hope next time is our turn.  

Lots of love,

Carito


----------



## catie_s

Ladies - you wont believe this!
I got a call from the lab this afternoon, the HPT I did was a false negative! My blood beta is 178 ( I am 14 days after a 2 day transfer) and so it is a BFP!! (the lab want more than 100 before they confirm a pregnancy) since I got home I have done two more HPTs and they are both positive!!!! I honestly never believed in false negatives or positives but it has actually happened! I had truly given up hope! Still cant take it in. Just hope that everything goes ok from now on as still cramping ( was sure all day that AF on its way)
Thank you to everyone for your lovely messages of support. We will all get our happy endings!
Catie xxx


----------



## catie_s

Big   to all the other 16th ladies. I cant believe how lovely and supportive you all are. So glad I found this site xxx


----------



## Mrs_F

catie_s CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

A lovely ray of hope at the end of a sad day!

Wonderful wonderful news! x


----------



## mazza10

Oh catie I am so pleased for you. After looking at my test again there is a very very faint line but I'm taking it as they started to implant but stopped.

Catie again I'm over the moon for you xxx


----------



## lisab13

Aw Catie that is fantastic news  I am so happy for you! What lovely news to get I bet you can't believe it!!!

Massive congratulations!!!!

X x x


----------



## catie_s

Thank you ladies for all your lovely messages.
I really cant believe it - I had spent all morning in tears.
Dont give up hope!
So glad I found this site, you are all so supportive and caring it helps so much.
Wishing you all lots of luck,
Catie xxx
Mazza - are you going to do another test? Could be worth a try? x


----------



## Naughty but nice

Catie_s congratulations !! So pleased for you! Good luck and all the best.


----------



## Carito3005

Catie_s, super happy for you!!    

At last some good news!! It wasn't fair otherwise!

And yes, we will all be lucky, it's a matter of time , never losing hope and focus in the positive things in life. 

Have a healthy pregnancy!

Carito xx


----------



## minimay

Catie huge congratulations! What fantastic news. You must be over the moon. 
Enjoy your pregnancy. Xx


----------



## mazza10

Catie I'm goin to give it a few more days to see if af arrives but there is definately a line there xxx


----------



## Mw1

Hi ladies. So sorry about all the bfns of todayxxx


Iv just had our phonecall and ours is positive!. Blood level is 271. Can't quite believe it but we r over the moonxxxxxx


----------



## MusicLady

Hi,
Can you add me to the list!
MusicLady
IVF
OTD Mon 21st


----------



## lisab13

Congratulations MW1 I'm over the moon for you  x x x


----------



## suziewong

Hi Musiclady, we have the same OTD!!! Fingers crosed it is lucky for both of us!! xx


----------



## Debs79

congrats to the positives today thats great !!!


----------



## mazza10

Mw1 so happy for you! At least there are a couple of bfp's on this day!!!


----------



## hopeful m2b

Catie, oh wow what wonderful news, so so happy for you and your BFP.  Gives the rest of us hope especially after so many negatives today.  Congratulations  

Mw1 huge congratulations to you too, another lovely BFP! So happy for you  

Mazza   that your BFP line gets stronger over the next few days.  Hang on in there  

Welcome to MusicLady  

AFM my OTD is nearly upon us and to be honest I don't want to test now, would rather not know especially if its a BFN!  I have no symptoms now, my (.)(.) aren't sore, my twinges have practically stopped and apart from a headache and feeling a little bit icky this afternoon nothing at all so not expecting a BFP.  Anyone got a BFP with no symptoms?? x

Sending more   to the Ladies with BFNs today, look after yourselves xx


----------



## munchkin35

Big hugs to all the BFN     its heartbreaking isn't but we are all here for you, I know that won't take the pain away but we can listen when u want to talk .

Congrats to all the BFP - amazing news!!! Really really pleased for you all


----------



## QAGirl

Catie and MW1 huge    on your BFP   


Mazza I would keep going and re-test tomorrow and if there is still a faint line get your clinic or GP to do a blood test to be sure!!    for you xx


 to all those with BFN; I know your pain as this in my 4th cycle!!




OTD is Saturday for me and I'm desperately trying not to test early but it's so hard!! Had more twinges today which I haven't had on previous cycles but am worried it could be due to AF or due to scaring healing from all the EC I've had    So don't want to think    in case I get hurt once again.


----------



## QAGirl

By the way how do you get the smilies and pictures in your signature block?


----------



## sarahjayney

Oh my word this is such a rollercoaster!!

Catie & Mw1 - so happy for you!! Yay!!
Mazza - apparently implantation of a blastocyst can take between 1-5 days and that HCG rises after IVF can be a little slower than if you conceive naturally - some clinics do not advise testing until 14-16 days after transfer, so try not to lose all hope just yet   for you!

Hey Musiclady come join the mayhem!

Hopeful - when I first got preg with the ectopic I have to say I felt wonderful. I never would have known except for the 2 lines. I don't think there's any other way to be sure. Also I've had sore boobs now for days with these retched progesterone pessaries.

AFM my cystitis flared up again today oooowwwwww it really hurts to pee, like needles. sorry tmi! Dropped a sample in to hosp so they can see if i need different antibiotics. Wondering if related to the pessaries too... have started using them up the other passage (again tmi), hope it doesn't make my colitis flare up. I think the whole process is rather grim to be fair, and have been feeling rather sorry for myself most of today.  Just hoping the embies are holding in there, wedged between my dodgy bladder & bowel! They're probably wishing they were back in the petri dish!!   

  to all. love Sarah xx


----------



## minimay

Mazza a faint line is still a line! Staying cautiously optimistic for you  

Mw1 posted on other thread but congrats again! 

Otd isn't till fri but I have just poas and there are 2 lines!   
I'm so excited I can't breathe!! Please stay little one.
Hope bloods on fri are good and this isnt a chem    
Xxx


----------



## mazza10

Thanks ladies.  Treading cautiously for now.

I am 11dp5dt now, i'll see how the next few days go and see if  arrives.  If not I will take another test.  Not getting AF pains, but tugging on my left side and my stomach.

Wish me luck xxxx


----------



## catie_s

Mazza you should def do another test. Honestly my test this morning had no line at all and I went into the hospital for my blood test in tears and yet by 4pm I have 3 tests that are all BFP! Does your clinic do a blood test?
Good luck to everyone who is still in this rollercoaster, I think the 2WW is the hardest part of the whole thing! I wish my cramping would stop but quite a few people seem to have had this symptom so trying to relax. I dont have my scan till 6th Dec which seems like ages away! I am going to be a nervous wreck!!!
Thanks again to e-one for all the lovely messages
Catie xx


----------



## mazza10

I dont have any tests left...lol...I had only 1 left which was given by the clinic.  I will buy a couple tomorrow.

Blood test costs £120 at my clinic, but know of another in London that do it for £60.

Like i said I'll see what the next couple of days bring.  

Thanks xxxx


----------



## QAGirl

Mazza can't your GP do a blood test for you? Save paying!!


----------



## DizzyDen

Oh my word ladies! Catie - I don't think I can start to understand the amount of emotions you must have gone through today. Its so good to have something positive to hold on too for all us ladies in waiting. 

Mazza- I have everything crossed for you. I hope it's a BFP


----------



## hopeful m2b

just been to the loo and when I wiped (sorry TMI) there was some blood there not loads but enough.  Absolutely devasted now, really don't want to do the test tomorrow and get a BFN      This didn't happen last time I didn't start bleeding until I stopped the pessaries after I got the BFN so can't understand it.  So so upset


----------



## lisab13

Hopeful m2b please try not to worry 2 days before my last OTD I started spotting with brown and red blood so I tested the next day and got a BFP. Please don't give up hope!

X x x


----------



## SamanthaB

Congrats to all those with a bfp 2day! Mazza on my 1st test u could hardly c the line. you had to hold it up to the light. 2 days later and it was def there.  Dont give up hope just yet! xx


----------



## emma10

congratulations to the BFP today and hugs   to the BFN...
hopeful m2b - stay positive - in my zita west book it says it's not over til it's over, and she has case studies where women bled but still got a positive result.   I am also testing tomorrow and I have had a headache today.  I don't have any symptoms apart from cramps but don't remember any symptoms from my first cycle either and that one worked to start with.
good luck to all other ladies tesing tomorrow - parying for good results for all   xx


----------



## mazza10

Hopeful m2b - still do the test!  

GAGirl - i would have thought it would take a couple of weeks for the blood results to get back if done at the GP.  My PCT are too slow....

I'll see how the next couple of days go.  My  was due Monday, still no show so will take 1 day at a time.  Don't want to get my hopes up....


----------



## SHARBARA

hiya

can i join you please

had FET today 1 8 cell embie (2 didnt survive)

OTD on 29th 

its my second go have my DS from my 1st fresh cycle he is 2 now 

love to you all xxx


----------



## taylorlisa

to all the bfn's. i know how you feel as i had one back in march.

 to all the BFP's

 to all those still on 2ww. it really is the worst time isnt it?

Is anyone else testing on 24nov?  AFM - i had tummy pains until yday and today nothing. did feel really sick mid morning but personally i think my symptoms are all in my head!! does anyone else feel like this.

cant believe that people get BFN on hpt then bloods come back +. my hospital dont do bloods so if by any miracle i do get a bfp i will ask my doc for blood test

lisa   for lots of BFPs


----------



## xemmax

Hiya am testing on 29th et was today so fingers crossed.all the best for evrys results x


----------



## lynn1303

I was the opposite. I had bfp with a faint line then blood test came back negative.  Xxxx


----------



## londonite

Goodluck ladies.
Its game over for me stupid witch visited me 3 days before test day (tomorrow) bloods confirmed its no go.
Hope your cycles are successful


----------



## minimay

Ar - 1st congrats on ur bfp! I thought you were a fellow 18/11 tester. My clinic look for an hcg>50 then don't test again so as far as they are concerned you're pg and waiting for 1st scan. I think.sometimes hcg can be slow to increase but I've read plenty of positive stories. Check out the thread 'post your bHCG here'. 
Xx


----------



## minimay

That's great news about the no of weeks going up! Try not to worry and enjoy it! Harder said than done as the wait for the 1st scan is almost worse than the 2ww! 

I tested early yesterday and it was a bfp   was with a frer hpt. i've got a cb digital waiting for me in the bathroom which I might do today, then Otd bloods on Fri. 
Fingers crossed for a healthy pg for both of us!
Xx


----------



## lisab13

Good luck to all the ladies that are testing today    

*Mazza* Have you done another test? Keeping everything crossed for you 

x x x


----------



## mazza10

lisab13 - no havnt done another test, I dont have any...Will pop out later and buy a couple.  Part of me doesnt want to, and to see if AF arrives, then i'll know for sure it's a BFN.  Don't want to see another negative HPT....

Minimay -   on your BFP.  Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!

annarosie  .   that your little embie is just taking it's time but is nice & healthy.

hopeful m2b - did you take a test?  Wishing you lots of luck!

Well my DH said yesterday he didnt really want to go for a 3rd cycle if this is negative.  He says we've tried it twice and nothing.  I really wanted to throw something at him, as if he's had alot to do except do his business in a plastic cup!  Just really think we need to look forward to something else apart from IVF for a few months....


----------



## carrieh1277

Hi Ladies,

I am a newbie on here, my first post! 

I am 10dp3dt , 1 6 cell grade 1 and 1 7 cell grade 2,  I have no symptoms whatsover. Had sore bb's up until about a week ago but put that down to the progesterone and HCG trigger but i now feel normal except some very slight AF pains this morning. I just feel like i know my body and feel like this hasnt worked does anyone else feel like that? I am not going to test until my testing day which is Saturday but how does everyone still stay positive?

Thanks all x


----------



## lisab13

Hi Carrie- I am the same as you 10dp3dt but my clinic don't want me to test till Tuesday 22nd  try and think positive as people have been known to get BFP and have no symptoms at all a lady on my clinics page had no symptoms on her 2ww and she is now pregnant with triplets!! Just try and think positive I was told a happy and positive body makes a good ebvironment for little embied 

Good luck think positive ^reki^

X x x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Mazza I'm not testing until this evening when DH is home as he works away, said I would wait for him to be here.  Not had any more bleeding as yet but had a bad migraine since last night which has just eased this morning.

Congrats to Minimay and Annarosie on your BFP great news


----------



## lisab13

Good luck hopeful m2b x x

Has anybody else had to do a HCG injection after ET? Just I had to do one last Thursday and I wondered how long it takes to leave your system and why you have to do them.

Lisa x


----------



## carrieh1277

Hi Lisab13,


thank you for your reply its so nice to speak to people in the same boat.... my friends and family are all lovely but they just dont understand what we are going through!

I know you are right and its not over til its over but as i have been pregnant twice before i just feel like i know my body and know the symptoms i had then but i guess every pregnancy is different anyway so i shouldnt compare! 

Oh, i wonder why you cannot test until Tuesday, did they give you a reason.... my test day is actually Sunday but im going to be naughty and test on Saturday! 

Good luck to you and everyone else on here.


----------



## carrieh1277

Hi again,

I did Pregnyl shots but only with my IUI, i had to do 3 in the two week wait and i was told they take about 7- 10 days to leave your system....  maybe this is why you cant test until Tuesday! They told me i had to take them to support the pregnancy if i was pregnant but i havent actually heard of anyone do them with IVF but it cant be a bad thing as any extra help is good right.


----------



## lisab13

Thanks Carrie and yeah your right any extra help is good just pray they have stuck in for the long haul  also that is probably the reason for not testing till Tuesday so I will definatly keep away from th HPT till then as don't want a false positive which is what I would get if the shot is still in my system!

Good luck x x


----------



## carrieh1277

Hi Pinkcat,

Not quite sure how this all works yet but could you add me to the list please...

ICSI and OTD is 20th November

Thanks 

Carrie


----------



## jennyewren

Hi Pinkcat,

Please can I also be added to this list.  DIUI  and OTD 22 Nov.

Thanks

Jenny


----------



## carrieh1277

Hi Jennyewren,

Good luck to you, not long to go, i test on Saturday! am extremely nervous, i feel like i have no symptoms so have convinced myself it hasnt worked! 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## Mrs_F

Lisab - I have heard that the HCG leaves the body at a rate a bit slower than 1000 units (?) per day... so if you gave 2 ampules, it's about 10 days (a bit more than , and if you gave one, it's about 5 days (a bit more than 4). Don't quote me on that though!!! I also read somewhere that if you've got a bit more 'ahem' "cushioning" then it will leave your system quicker that a little slip of a lady. 
(Hope this helps rather than confuses!!!)

Welcome Carrieh

and GOOD LUCK HOPEFULM2B for your test tonight  

x Mrs F x


----------



## sturne

Please can I be added on the list.
Doing icsi otd 25th.
Thanks x


----------



## lisab13

Thanks for that Mrs_F it certainly did make sense however I can't remember how much I had   but still I am going to try my very hardest to wait till Tuesday although I know I have a few HPT sat in my bathroom cupboard so it's soooooooo tempting 

Hope your feeling ok

Sturne- Welcome and good luck  

Lisa x x


----------



## jennyewren

carrieh1277 said:


> Hi Jennyewren,
> 
> Good luck to you, not long to go, i test on Saturday! am extremely nervous, i feel like i have no symptoms so have convinced myself it hasnt worked!
> 
> How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


Hi Carrieh I have had no symtpoms what so ever I am trying very hard to remain positive and I am hoping that this time will be third time lucky! I wish you all the luck in the world for your test on Saturday sending you lots and lots of


----------



## SHARBARA

hi everyone

is there anything else i should be doing on 2ww rather than just waiting lol ?


----------



## lisab13

Hey SHARBARA- I was told my my clinic to drink a pint of full fat milk everyday after ET x x


----------



## nessiebro

SHARBARA like lisab says, lots of milk, i couldnt do the whole milk thing so i drank milkshakes.5 or 6 brazil nuts a day to help your womb lining to thicken up,increase your protein so wee bits of cheese, more chicken, couple of eggs a day if you can manage that and at least 2 litres of water a day as well to help flush all the drugs out of your system but most importantly keep moving, dont be lying about the house on the couch all the time, you need to keep your oxygen and blood flowing to your womb so a wee walk everyday helps and gets you out in the fresh air and stops you sitting at home stressing about every twinge...we are all the same, we all do it...drive ourselves nuts dont we!!! 

oh and stay away from blinkin google as well...thats such a dangerous place !!!!!!!!!  
i wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get your precious bfp  
michelle x


----------



## catie_s

Hi Mazza - just wondering how you're getting on? Keeping everything crossed that the 2nd test brings you good news!
I think that's terrible about your DR not wanting to do a 3rd try, we were told that once the embryos go in it is like Russian Roulette and often down to pure chance and that it was actually unusual for it to work 1st or 2nd time. I live in France so maybe they have a different approach to it all over here. Anyway - good luck! I'm thinking of you!!!
Congrats to all the new BFP - it is a great feeling but for me it doesnt seem real after all the drama yesterday!
I am so nervous about my first scan on 6th Dec - its just like doing the 2WW all over again!!!
Big hugs to everyone,
Catie xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hi Pinkcat

Can i be added please - OTD is the 21st with ICSI FET <3


----------



## lisab13

Ok so trying to stay calm 10dp3dt and been to the toilet and wiped and there brown discharge has anyone had this? X x


----------



## Trolleydolly

Please can I join OTD 30th Nov although I'm not very hopeful already  

Had my ET this morning. 1 egg was a good 9 cell but the other 2 had not grown anymore overnight (4 and 3 cell). They were so unconvinced that they let me put all 3 back in without a fight. 

Good luck everybody  

Lisab - I was in the waiting room at my clinic with a girl who had just had her first scan at 4 weeks. She has just been told she was expecting twins. She said she was convinced in was negative as she bled the whole way through her 2ww so don't panic.


----------



## sturne

Oh Lisab try not to worry, am keeping    for you. Xx

Trolleydolley congrats on being officially PUPO. Xx


----------



## SamanthaB

LisaB. I've had that were u wipe and there is like a brown discharge. It only lasted a few days and was fine. I'm now 13dpt. Xx


----------



## emma10

Has anyone got any results yet today?  We have to wait until after 3 to phone up the clinic...
have butterflies in my stomach - trying to stay positive but at the same time preparing for the worst.... 
x


----------



## KirstyR

sorry about this but has anyone got any good tips on constipation??   I'm drinking loads of water, eating fruit & veg, etc.  Would prefer to try something diet-wise rather than visit the chemist.

Re the discharge, there's a good chance it's implantation bleeding.  I had a teeny bit this morning, 4dp3dt - not sure it's too early, could be nothing.  I'm staying positive and trying to keep my mind on other things...


----------



## carrieh1277

Hi Emma ,

Good luck to you ... every clinic must be different as i dont even need to go to my clinic for blood test, i just need to call with a negative or positive from HPT! 

Im testing on Saturday but dont feel positive as having period pains today and no other symptoms. Everyone tells me to keep positive and if i hear someone say it again i might go insane, its not that easy is it!!


----------



## jennyewren

Kirsty - Prunes may help you or some fruit and fibre. 

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow


----------



## jennyewren

ooops got a bit carried away with the dust x


----------



## carrieh1277

Hi Kirsty,

What progesterone are you on? I am on Cyclogest and found that for the first 4 days my constipation was really bad but im now on 10dpt and its alot better i think my body has just got used to the progesterone and got a bit back to normal after the EC and ET also so hopefully give yourself a few more days and hopefully you will find it improves by itself a little.

Good luck to you.


----------



## emma10

just called the clinic and got a BFP!  
so happy and just praying all is ok on the scan in 3 weeks.
hope others testing today get good news too
x x


----------



## mazza10

emma10


----------



## sturne

Emma10 thats great news


----------



## Honeybear17

Hi all

I'm 5dp 5dt. I have 6 days to go till my otd and so scared it hasn't worked. This is my second icsi. It was 12 days since my trigger shot. They got 24 eggs. I immediately had symptoms of ohss which lasted till monday just gone. I had a very bloated tummy, pain, struggled to cough, sneeze and laugh and walk. From Monday night I slept on 3 pillows. Tues morn I work with very few symptoms and feeling better. My tummy has slowly gone down since then. Why would the symptoms just disappear in a day?? I am getting a few niggles and cramps but no other symptoms. This is exactly what happened last time when I got my bfn. 

Honeybear xx


----------



## emma10

carrieh1277 - I don't want to be another one to say be positive but if it helps i have had no pregnancy symptoms at all, just crampy pains in my lower stomach and i didn't know if this was a good or bad sign.  Turns out it was good.... so good luck on Saturday!
xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Well its BFN for me - AF has arrived today but OTD not until the 21st!!

Wishing everyone on 2WW the very best of luck xxx


----------



## lisab13

Lyndsey so so sorry  its so unfair I wish you luck for the future x x 

Emma10- congratulations you must be over the moon x x


----------



## mazza10

Lyndsmac - so sorry hun


----------



## hopeful m2b

Emma10 congratulations great news about your BFP  

Lyndsmac so so sorry it didn't work this time for you, sending you a big  .  Take care of yourself x

AFM haven't tested yet as waiting for DH to get home, don't think I want to know now though!


----------



## carrieh1277

Ahhh congrats Emma , you must be feeling over the moon.... i know what you mean about waiting for the scan, we get past one hurdle and then there are tons more but hopefully everything will be fine . All the best to you.

I think all i keep doing is comparing my symptoms to when i was pregnant naturally twice when my boobs hurt immediately and thats how i knew i was pregnant each time before even testing but then again they ended in mc so who knows. It is nice to hear of others though that havent had any symptoms although i know everyone says dont compare yourself but makes me feel better.

Lindsmac - sorry to hear your news, were you on any kind of progesterone support as i didnt think you were meant to bleed when you were so are you sure its not implantation bleeding. Just a thought but if it is AF im sorry.


----------



## lisab13

Good luck Hopeful M 2B


----------



## Trolleydolly

Lyndsmac - big hugs, so sorry  

Emma - Congratulations you lucky girl  

Hopeful - can you tell you hubby to get a move on, its not just you he's keeping waiting lol   Fingers crossed


----------



## SamanthaB

What does DH and amf mean? I'm slowly picking things up. :/


----------



## hopeful m2b

Trolleydolly I know, he is travelling back from Scotland so won't be home until about 8 ish so a few hours to wait I'm afraid.  Until then I am still PUPO though so suits me.  Your post made me laugh though xx

SamB DH is Dear Husband and do you mean AFM? If so 'as for me'  took me a while to learn too lol xx


----------



## SamanthaB

Haha yeah hopeful. I must of been thinking about bowling :/  Thank you! And good luck 4 later! Xx


----------



## Mrs_F

Goodluck for this evening Hopefulm2b   I'll be thinking of you! xx


----------



## QAGirl

Wow its been a busy day on here   


  to the BFP and    to the BFN


I'm to testing on Saturday but to avoid my sanity going completely   I did a HPT when i got home from work this evening....... There are 2 lines   
Am scared it's not real as the positive line was faint compared to the control line, plus it was an old test which expires the end of this month    - will test tomorrow to see if there is any difference!! But OMG


----------



## carrieh1277

Wow QAGirl , congratulations.... its definately a positive if there are two lines, i have had very faint lines twice before and was 100% pregnant!!

Do you have any symptoms... sorry but im obsessing over symptoms or lack of symptoms at the moment.. My test day is Saturday too, i would test early but my other half wont let me!

Congrats again...


----------



## QAGirl

Carrieh thanks hun, This was my third time on the 2ww and each time i only had tender boobs from pessaries however on this occasion I kept getting twinges which on some occasions quite sharp but other than that nowt different. So the twinges had my head all over the place hence why i tested early!


As everyone says though not everyone has the same symptoms or any at all - good luck


----------



## carrieh1277

Well you must be ecstatic right now , i can see its been a long road for you and you deserve the excellent news.... its my first time on this forum and its so good to see people get good news, it shows that you can always get there in the end.

Thank you.... your right everyone is different and hopefully my bfp will be on Saturday.

Enjoy your weekend , im sure you definately will now... Woohooo.


----------



## QAGirl

Carrieh - VERY HAPPY but trying to remain calm for now    Thanks for your kind words.


Sending you          for Saturday


----------



## lisab13

Annarosie- I don't have any experience of this so can't help much but I hope they start rising and your little bean is safe in there x x 

Sorry abit of a me post as well I am still getting some very dark brown discharge and past myself with it I am so worried that this is the start of AF 

X x x


----------



## Cookie987

Hey girls

WOW this thread is busy today   

I need to have a read through and catch up.

Not otd until tuesday for me, but ive just bought another test and cant wait til then   

xx


----------



## Linsley27

Congratulations to all the BFP  

for all the BFN

annarosie try and hang in there. I have everything crossed for you 

lisab13 be strong. It could be implantation. As long as it isn't   thats always a bonus and something to focus on.  

AFM and I am sure many others I m now slowly starting to loose the plot!! I have had lower abdo cramp since the day following ET. Insomnia since around day 3, probably my brain on overtime. Nausea for the last 2 days but no loss of appetite! Think this one might be in my head or a side effect from the climival!

I know its very early days 6dp 2det  I have done a pee stick and surprise of all surprises it was negative!! Promised myself I wouldn't test early this time. But like everybody I am just desperate for an answer! 

Oh well only 8 more sleeps to go. The 25th will soon be upon me.

Good luck   to everyone still on the waiting game

Lou xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

Hi Ladies, sorry for the me post....

Had a tiny bit of brown blood when I did my pessary tonight which has been followed an hour or so later by a brown wipe.  I'm 10DP 3DT - too late for implantation bleed?

*trying not to panic*

x


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Game over for me I'm afraid. AF arrived today....OTD wasn't till Monday so gutted 

Can't even cry I'm that numb.  x


----------



## lisab13

10fingersand10toescrossed- I am exactly the same as you 10dp3dt and had brown discharge whn wiped! I am trying to keep calm as I had this last time 2 days before OTD and still got a BFP so praying this time is the same.

X x x


----------



## lisab13

So sorry Suziewong  x x x


----------



## mazza10

suziewong - so sorry hun


----------



## hopeful m2b

Suziewong sending you a big   xx

Lisa and 10fingers try and stay positive  

Annarosie I really hope your levels go back up again


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed

suziewong - sorry hun sending you  

lisab - wow that's spooky - do you have AF feelings too?  My AF should have been due tues/weds on a normal cycle.  I don't know what I am feeling, having to stop myself going to the loo every 5 mins    I guess tomorrow morning will be the dealbreaker if it is AF.  Good luck hun x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Suziewong - not a good day for us at all    im in the exact same position as you.  My af came today & my OTD wasnt until the 21st either, its a numb feeling.  I've already called the clinic to try & get booked back in for FET before xmas - thats just the way i deal with things, i need ot throw myself back into it or else i will dwell on it & break down.

Sending you & all other BFN lots of love xxxxx

Congrats to all you ladies with BFP'S - you's are the reason I pick myself up & carry on, wishing you's a very healthy pregnancy - im sure you's will enjoy every single moment of it xxxxxx


----------



## angela1986xx

Hi ladies OTD today and HGC is 323 dr says its high enough for twins but it doesn't seem very high to me any advice?

Congrats to ppl with BFP

and hugs to the negs


----------



## lisab13

10fingersand10toescrossed I did have AF pains up until today and now they seemed to have calmed down abit as well as the discharge that seems to be subsiding.......I just don't know what to make of it all  it's so hard to try and remain positive. Last time it happend 2 days before OTD but it is now 5 days before OTD. When do you have to test?

Angela1986- Congratulations on your BFP!!!

x x x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies
Can I join you?
My otd is 25 nov, icsi, 1 embie transferred.
I was planning just to carry on as normal and not obsess, but unable to!
I will endevour to get up to speed with you all.
Sorry to read of some sad news.
Lil one


----------



## nessiebro

angela1986....firstly congrats on your bfp !!!! ......your hcg levels are lovely and high sweetie so your gp is right.......you could defo have more than one bun in the oven.  wonder wot your next hcg will show as
wen are you getting that done?

huge hugs to those strong ladies that got sad news recently    

michelle  x


----------



## SamanthaB

Wow congrats Angela.  That is very high, mine was only 88 on monday. xx


----------



## angela1986xx

@ nessie bro he said as they are high he didn't want us to do another blood test and booked a scan for the 7th dec but me and the mother thought that was a bit far away so she has booked a bloodtest for next Weds
Thanks for the congrats guys!


----------



## hopeful m2b

Another BFN for me, absolutely devastated      Went through all that again for nothing, don't know what I'm doing wrong.  Thank you to all you lovely ladies for your support


----------



## SamanthaB

So sorry 2 hear that hopeful. Xx


----------



## emma10

Thanks for all you lovely messages, 
so sorry hopeful and for the others that have had sad news 2day...

angela1986 - they said my hgc was 439 - didn't know that a high level could mean twins.  we had 2embies put back again but our first cycle only one took... Was so happy on the phone didn't think to ask what the 439 meant...?


----------



## angela1986xx

so sorry mum2b

emma 10 have i got you worried lol


----------



## Trolleydolly

Hopeful - so sorry hun, I just logged back on to check your result. Great big hugs


----------



## lisab13

Aw Hopeful I am so sorry  x x x


----------



## nessiebro

angela1986xx said:


> @ nessie bro he said as they are high he didn't want us to do another blood test and booked a scan for the 7th dec but me and the mother thought that was a bit far away so she has booked a bloodtest for next Weds
> Thanks for the congrats guys!
> [/quote
> 
> angela 1986 i would defo recommend another hcg test to check they are rising. i have just read your signature......i take my hat off to you for doing wot you are doing.....wot an amazing person you are !!!!
> xx


----------



## SHARBARA

ladies
with my first ivf my hcg was over 1000 on otd and i only had one baby so dont worry too much about twinnies just yet
she just told me then i was "very" pregnant lol


----------



## Kimbly

Wow, what a rollercoaster the last couple of days have been on here, especially yesterday's run of BFNs that ended in 2 becoming BFPs...amazing.

Massive hugs to the BFNs, I wish you all could have had your happy ending this time but hope that it comes soon.  

Congratulations to the BFPs!  

xxx


----------



## Sarah1712

Well ladies. Am officially PUPO with 2 embies. After my panic this morning when we got there for transfer the two best were [email protected] 6 cell and [email protected] 7 cell and grade 3 so happy with that.
I have to say the transfer wasnt the most enjoyable experience, thought it was hilarious how i layed there legs akimbo and they are all walking round and chatting and organising things!! Lol

So OTD is 29th, 12 days time. They said not to do pg test and to wait for blood test, wow thats going to be hard. Am planning on resting and doing some dotcom chrimbo shopping. Am   for it to work.

Hope you dont mind me joining you ladies xxx


----------



## emma10

no you haven't got me worried angela - over the moon that there's even one in there but 2 would be even more wonderful! 
agree with nessle bro - so wonderful what you're doing
xx


----------



## KirstyR

Hi Carrie

I'm on the prontagest (?) injections.  My clinic changed me from cyclogest and I think it's made me even worse!  I don't remember it being this bad in previous cycles but I will get some prune juice!!!  

Emma - congrats on the BFP!  Can't believe I have another 9 days to wait, not sure how I'm going to cope but I had some very exciting news - completely unrelated to pregnancy – yesterday which is helping to keep me going


----------



## QAGirl

Mazza, hopeful, suziwong sorry to hear your news     


Sorry to any other BFN I've missed.


CONGRATS to all the BFP   


I'm still in    from my result this evening; will test again tomorrow and OTD (Saturday) to be sure


----------



## portia t

Well otd is today but af arrived last night so already know result - gutted


----------



## QAGirl

Morning Ladies   


Good luck if you'retesting today   


I re-tested this morning and its a definite        Am so happy


----------



## Mrs_F

Portia... so sorry to hear that AF arrived... sorry it wasn't to be for you this month   

QAGirl - CONGRATULATIONS! A lovely start to the day!  

x Mrs F x


----------



## carrieh1277

Morning all,

Qagirl - excellent news, well done!!

Sorry to hear all the BFN's, makes me really sad  

Well i have one more day to go and im so glad i do as i dont think i could wait one minute longer!  I still have NO SYMPTOMS apart from some AF type pains but they are not bad (yet!). I still swear 100% this hasnt worked as my boobs are not sore one bit and always have been when i was pregnant twice before, should i compare though??

Does anybody know if you can save your first morning wee to do the test later in the day? Weird question i know but we have a builder doing some work on our house early in the morning and i dont want to test when he is here i want to wait til we are on our own but i think its best to use first wee of the day? 

Thank you


----------



## Clobi B

2nd IVF attempt, tested yesterday and it was a BFN, so very upset :-( not really sure where to go from here, I feel like im on another planet at the moment, its hard to get through the days


----------



## SamanthaB

So sorry 2 hear that Clobi B xx


----------



## minimay

Carrieh - yes its fine to store your 1st pee for testing later. Or you can try not to pee for 4 hrs and your pee will be concentrated enough. Good luck 

 clobi

 portia

Xx


----------



## mazza10

Morning ladies,

So sorry about the recent BFN's.  I am praying that you will all be mum's one day.

Clobi - i know what you're saying.  This was my 2nd attempt aswell.  DH is not sure he wants to go for a 3rd try.  I dont seem to have a problem with my babies implanting, it's just not going any further...something to discuss at review i guess.


----------



## carrieh1277

Has anybody especially those with BFN's ever looked into Reproductive Immunology? or read Dr Beer's book is your body baby friendly... Its really interesting and before i even started this IVF i was contemplating going to get all the tests done but i didnt have the time. I think i definately will if this fails and especially before i even consider going through another IVF.  Anyone know if you can get any of the immune tests on the NHS?


----------



## Linsley27

Morning Ladies

Saving you pee for later today. Yes you can do that lol
Don't know whats worse peeing on a stick when builder is around or putting it in a pot and keeping it for later. I know you want to save your emotions for private. Good luck  

Welcome to all our new pupo ladies. Good luck and stay strong and step away from the pee sticks. They play with your emotions....and not in a good way!!

 clobi, portia, hopeful, mazza, suzie  

to all the res of us. another sleep over another day closer to OTD! 7 sleeps left to go for me. Today I am gonna try and pick myself up and stay positive oh yeah and try not to look for symptoms!!  

Good luck everybody 

Louise xx


----------



## sturne

So sorry to hear the bfn  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopeful m2b

Thank you everyone for your kind words, still feeling very low and a bit numb about a second BFN  

Carrieh regarding testing for NK cells (immunology) I have read that book and had an appt with a consultant about it before I started my second cycle.  After my first cycle failed I was convinced that there had to be a problem and came across the info on NK cells and testing.  It isn't available on the NHS at the moment and the treatment for it isn''t either.  I think the cost for the consultation/tests etc was over £1000 in total, but after chatting to our consultant he didn't think we had a problem with NK cells so we didn't have the tests.  However, as this second cycle has now failed too I will be asking more questions at our follow up appt.  Hope this helps x


----------



## Sarah1712

Hopeful- so sorry to hear your news. Sending  

With regards to immunes,i had my chicago tests done and it was £800. If you just look at NK cells, its around £350. I never thought i might have a prob with nk cells but it did come up and i had to have IVIG. Who knows if it will have helped, otd isnt until 29th nov. 

Xx


----------



## SHARBARA

does anyone feel really fat on all these drugs


----------



## Trolleydolly

Sharbara - I can't fit in any of my jeans or linen trousers!! I'm in elasticated jogging bottoms permanently and feel like a hippo! If this turns out negative I'm in serious trouble as I work in a uniform and can't get anywhere near it! Keep telling my embie to stick as mummy can't go back to work looking like this


----------



## SHARBARA

glad its not just me lol


----------



## xemmax

Ha Thats so true.am so bloated on this 2ww noting fits everything is really uncomfatable.ope everyone is ok.my first day bk at work had et wed.am hairdresser so ope am ok stood up x


----------



## Sniff

Hi Ladies

Just thought I would post on the November thread!  I have had 2 FET today (from DE), quite concerned as they were only 3 & 4 cells but they were happy to go ahead with the transfer although I got the impression that they didn't hold out much hope!  Anyway, trying to be postive!  OTD is 29.11.11.

Good Luck to all x x x


----------



## Sarah1712

Sniff we have same otd. Wishing us both lotsa luck. Stay positive and put ya feet up. Xxx


----------



## carrieh1277

Caved in and tested tonight as i couldnt wait any longer and its a BFN for me.. i just knew it would be but doesnt make it any easier! Not sure of the next step now , i just dont think i could put myself through this again its so heartbreaking.  

How does everyone else deal with it... throw yourself into it again or give yourself a break?

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## lisab13

Carrie when is your OTD could it be to early?

TMI ALERT
AFM i think our journey is over and we are heading for a BFN  the brown discharge I had has now turned to very very dark red blood it is there everytime I wipe and seems to be getting more its either stringy discharge or jst a mark, also I am wearing a pad and it is leaving marks on it  why is this so hard

X x


----------



## mazza10

Lisab13 - When is OTD?  I would still test just to make sure.  That happened to me, I started bleeding 2 days before OTD, but it was still a BFP on OTD.

Carrieh - Same question.  When is your OTD?  Test again on the day. x

I threw myself into another cycle.  Felt like I needed to do something.  But when this cycle is over, we'll be taking a few months break.  It's emotionally draining.


----------



## carrieh1277

Thanks ladies... its Sunday 20th so im 11dpt at the moment and i really would think the test should be pretty accurate by now. 

Sorry to about the bleeding Lisa , im keeping my fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## lisab13

Hiya my OTD is 22nd I have spoke to my hospital and they have said it could be the start of AF, implantation or one of the embryos coming away  they have told me not to test until Tuesday as they would not expect a true reading just yet!

X x x


----------



## mazza10

ing for you that it's implantation. xxx


----------



## lisab13

Thank you x x


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening ladies.

Just wanted to ask something.
I had FET on monday and tmw AF is due (12 days after ov) but have been told to test on the 28th, The thing is if af doesn't happen tmw would it be to early to test? Not looking good as feeling bloated and a few af pains   

Big    to you all

Fo


----------



## emma10

Fo - i think its too early to test.... carrie are you sure its not too early for you too?
As for what to do after a BFN, we took a break and i think it helped. The follow up appointment at the clinic was 2 months away so i did everything in that time that i hadn't been doing - eating and drinking what i wanted and enjoying life without focusing on TTC. We also went on holiday just before the start of the next cycle which i think was good to get relaxed.. really hope you don't need this advice though carrie and it was a false negative.
x x


----------



## minimay

Carrieh -   After a BFN I cope by planning the next cycle and starting again as soon as possible. I had FET immediately after a fresh cycle last year and back to back natural FET this year. My thinking is that it WILL work and the sooner you have as many tries as possible, the sooner you'll get a BFP. I know its not for everyone and some people take a few months off to resume 'normal' life
You can get the stage 1 immune tests on the NHS ie TFT, rheum factor, ANA etc but not the stage 2. My clinic advise not paying for expensive tests and just treating with aspirin, clexane and prednisolone if 2 attempts are unsuccessful. It has worked twice for me. 

FO - if transfer was monday (14th?) then it is FAR too early - you are only 4dp ?5 dt. A false negative is so hard to cope with
LisaB -   its implantation!

AFM - OTD today and its officially a    . HCG was 161 so am over the moon!! Feeling hungry all the time, I think its psychological rather than physical


----------



## Honeybear17

Help!!! I'm panicing. I'm 7dp 5dt. I have had no symptoms apart from sore boobs, a bad back 2 days after et and a few cramps. I have also been quite tired the past 3 days but could be work related. I had mild ohss until ties morning. I woke up and the pain in my belly had gone and some of the bloating and could laugh and cough without being in pain.

I have just woken from a horrible night sweat. This is my second icsi.  The first didn't work. I also had night sweats with the first one starting from 6 days before otd. I'm so scared it's not worked again!!! Now I can't get back to sleep hot the worrying. Sorry if this is a me post but need some reassurance. 

Love to you all

Honeybear xx


----------



## carrieh1277

Hi Minimay... Thanks for the advice, im kind of in two minds, i want to go straight again as like you say if you do that we are likely to see a BFP sooner. I just feel like i need to get some more tests before i do as i fell pregnant naturally twice in 2009 without any problem and then i had a D&C after second miscarriage and have not fallen since so nothing is making sense to me at the moment. I was very fertile and then nothing! I think i will wait for my review and see what cons says!

Honeybear - Sorry to hear your panicking, although everyone says stay positive its really not that easy is it! I think the symptoms you are experiencing are the effects of the progesterone as i had the night sweats for a few nights but the positive for you is you still have sore boobs mine wore off after a few days on the progesterone so i would say thats a good sign as i just knew when mine didnt hurt that it didnt work and i was right, i do think you know your own body especially when you have been trying as long as we have. If you see below you would most likely only just have HCG in your body so i would try not to analyse every symptom just yet. Are you at SEFC for this cycle i saw in an earlier post that you were , thats where i go. 

5-DAY TRANSFER:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## catie_s

Hi Carrie,
Just to say that I got a BFN on the actual morning of my test yet my bloods came back in the afternoon at 178! I did 2 more tests in the evening and got BFPs. I had to do another test the next evening as  I still couldnt believe it! I didnt believe in false negatives before but it happened to me.
Stay positive. Thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck!
Catie xx


----------



## ali80

Hi ladies
Can I join you please?   I had 2 blasts transfered on 16th November (IVF) and otd is the 25th November. I'm feeling very positive as we have never had a fresh transfer before due to ohss. Anyone else testing the end of the month? I will read and catch up later on  
Ali x


----------



## hopeful m2b

Hi All

Can anyone tell me how soon after a BFN they started bleeding? Last time I started the day after I stopped my pessaries, I had my last pessary on Thurs morning and I still haven't started bleeding.  I am having cramps like AF is coming but still nothing


----------



## mazza10

Hopeful - I'm in the same boat. Its been 4 days since my progesterone injection and nothing yet. My clinic said period should come within a week


----------



## QAGirl

*Minimay* on your  How you feeling? It still hasn't really sunk in with me. Although I'm desperate to tell the world  But know I can't yet  I phoned the clinic today as today was OTD and could only speak to an answer machine  a few hours later and a clerk rang me back and said a nurse will call on Monday to arrange a scan yippee


----------



## angel2012

Hi All
hope you dont mind me joining in, i have been reading all your comments for the last week as i am struggling badly in the 2ww
i had my ET on 10 th November and believe I should be testing on the 24th November. I am finding this so hard as i have been pregnant before but lost my babies at 21 and  26 weeks and this time i do not feel any real symptoms and i guess i am trying to imagine  the symptoms and constantly questioning myself. What a hard and horrible time for us all .
All i can hold on to is that they say third time lucky, please if there is a God let this be my time as I have had enough heartache xxxx

Good luck to you all on here in the 2ww xxxxx


----------



## DizzyDen

Angela 2012 - My test date is the 23rd Nov so i totally understand how your feeling. I'm very lucky as i have a beautiful 12 year daughter but i did have a miscarrage 4 years ago with my DH. (not my daughters father) I struggle immensely worrying how i will manage to enjoy a pregnancy after loosing my baby at 8 weeks. I imagine your pain is much worse.   I suppose we'll both just deal with it because we want it so bad. 

AFM - I have a small confession - I went a little potty yesterday and did a HPT. There was a very faint line which i thought could be picked up from the trigger shot which i took on Saturday, 5th November. 

but because it was a twin pack of HPT   it would only be rude not to test again. Which i did only a few minutes ago and there was defiantly a stronger line!!! I know i am still no better off and have no definitive answer and i'm still as potty as yesterday!! 

Oh my word i need to get a grip!!


----------



## fidelma

Hi 
I am currently in my 2ww, i am d5p5dt which was a frozen embryo cycle with no meds. My otd is 23rd november and i am suffering with stomach ache, not af pains tho and a fluttery sensation almost like palpitations in my lower stomach. Random I know. Feel like im going  lol. I have poas on day 3 4 and today day 5 since transfer and they have all been negative, which im hoping is because its too early, nice to be able to see all the little experiiences write about and makes me feel like im not alone in this x


----------



## angel2012

Hi Dizzyen,
so you have already tested , I have felt so tempted but my husband keeps saying wait but I dont know if I can wait , so anxious to know what is going on in my body xxxx


----------



## DizzyDen

Fidelma, Angela2012 - my DH would kill me if he knew.   But like you said fidelma you just want to know whats going on in your body. 

I've had no pains till today with a dull ache. If i was busy doing something i don't think i would notice it. I really don't recommend testing. I think it sends you even crazier  

I wouldn't worry to much about the negative result yet. Last week one of the ladies on the 2WW tested negative on her HPT in the morning then the bloods came back positive.

The problem is that each women on here is different and each story and experience is individual. We just have to ride it out together and hopefully we will have some sanity at the end of this process. 

I'm back to work on Monday so maybe time will fly. 

Talk soon

Denise


----------



## fidelma

Denise

I havent even been told about having a blood test done I have been told to hpt on wednesday and notify them of the result, they say if you get a positive result to go back to them 2 weeks after that again for a scan, when I had the transfer done i was told it was a grade 3 blastocyst that was 95% expanded. I have fresh ivf cycle this timelast year and had one grade 5 embryo transferred but lost it in january, I then went on to use a grade 4 frozen blastocyst in May but it didnt work, this is our last embryo and if this one doesnt work we wont be trying again as I will be 41 in april and thinking maybe my age is against me. As for poas I would do it every time i went for a wee haha !!!!Gosh this is hard !!!!!! i just want to know NOW !!!!

Good luck to everyone going through this, I hope we all get the positive results we desire !! xxx


----------



## Cookie987

Hello all   


Dizzyden - Hello hun, im almost at the end of my 2ww and ive found it so much easier going back to work, its helped to pass the time, hope time flies for you hun  xx


Angel2012 -Welcome to the thread, I know what you mean about testing, my OTD isnt until tuesday but ive already done 3 tests (all negative) I just cant help myself!!! Fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky for you hun,    sounds like you been through quite enough   xx


Fidelma - Hello hun, I am also suffering with tummy ache, buts feels different to af pains, lets hope its good news for the both of us hun   xx

AFM - im suffering from tummy pains and also dizzyness...think im going crazy   OTD is tues

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## fidelma

Hey Louise,

I really hope so     . When is your otd....... sending u loads and loads of love and hugs...... Keep me posted especially if we are suffering the same kind of symptons !! xxxxxx


----------



## fidelma

Sorry Louise Just seen its Tuesday xxxxxxx


----------



## jennyewren

Hi All my OTD is Tuesday it was a struggle not to do a test today I think if it wasnt for the german shops closing early i would have gone and bought one.  I have the one the clinic gave me so I think I will hold out a while longer.  Good luck to those testin soon xx


----------



## SHARBARA

oh lord

im 3dp3dt and im going loopy already
really crampsy tummy and sore boobs DH seems to think i was like that last time i cant remember

feel like AF about to arrive , was told to rest and havent had chance to at all so im starting to think i have ruined my chances 

god what this does to yr head eh


----------



## Sarah1712

Sharbara, i too am going barmy. Im 2dp3dt and im going mad, totally having lower crampy pains and am feeling constipated. Im on a million drugs, prontogest, clexane, asprin, steroids and retidrine i seem to be having an alarm go off every hour to take something! Realistically how early can we test? I have 10 days to go until test date. Getting mega impatient!


----------



## Fire Opal

OMG this 2WW IS DRIVING ME MAD

I'm due on today and nothing. Getting very mild af feelings coming in waves and every time i go to the loo i think right this is IT but nothing. As for resting in this 2ww not a chance. Also have had a really bad cough all week.

BIG    to us all that are slowly going   

fo


----------



## SHARBARA

yeh

i have started the dreaded knicker checking lol


----------



## carrieh1277

Hi all,

Thanks for keeping positive for me but AF appeared tonight so dont think I need to be testing tomorrow! Didnt expect my period so soon as i was still taking the Cyclogest pessaries! i thought it might take a few days to appear but to be honest glad it has as got to go back to work on monday and didnt want to start then! 

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days and weeks ahead 

x


----------



## Fire Opal

Carrieh


----------



## mazza10

Carrieh so sorry hun. If nothing else like you said getting it when you went back to work would have been worse. Well its 5 days tomorrow and still no af for me. In limbo as I had a very faint line on my hpt.


----------



## QAGirl

Carrieh   


Mazza I've lost track; you say you have a faint line on the hpt but your signature says BFN. When was the faint line test done? have you tried re-testing or having bloods done?


----------



## carrieh1277

Thanks guys, im actually feeling ok at the moment although im sure the emotions will come out over the coming weeks!  Also enjoying the fact i can fit into my jeans again and get out of my leggings and jogging bottoms!

Im still staying positive and im sure it will happen for all of us but is just going to be a longer road than we  thought.... im gonna look into some immune testing before my next ivf i just want to rule everything out , will chat to my cons and see what he says !! Everyone has said to me i bet you will just fall naturally after this and who knows , i wont rule it out as its happened twice before!

Mazza - have you tested again since, probably silly question as im sure you would have? i hope its good news for you hun!


x


----------



## mazza10

Tested on the 16th afternoon with a cb digital on very little wee and was negative. Qagirl thought the test was neg on otd but after looking at it afterwards there is a very faint line there. Otd was 16th. So last progesterone was on the 15th and still no af. Clinic said to wait 7 days then re-test


----------



## QAGirl

Mazza wishing you a positive outcome on your re-test


----------



## ali80

Sharbara - I'm going insane already too   I keep counting how many sleeps I have until otd!

Mazza - Hope things are clearer soon,   for a bfp

Sarah1712 - Wow   how many drugs!!  

Carrieh - What a great positive attitude you have, wishing you lots of luck for the future  

What is the earliest that a bfp could be detected on a test? I'm not an early tester, just doing some investigating  
Ali x


----------



## minimay

ali - Hi   I've heard of girls getting +ves 5dp5dt but I've always waited till day 13 ie 8dp5dt. I think if you test too early you might geta false neg and that wont do your mental state any good!! Hold off for now!   

Mazza -   it was late implantation and your retest will be a BFP


----------



## sarahjayney

Only 6 sleeps left til OTD for me! Feeling fairly normal now that urine infection treated. Trying not to think about it too much. Will likely be back on here again a bit more nearer the time as otherwise I'll dwell on it too much  

Hoping all you ladies are well. 

Mazza hope your re-test gives you good news   looking forward to hearing.

So sorry Carrieh  

Thinking of you Angel  try not to test too soon it won't help although it's soooo hard, just try & distract yourself if you can til your otd. So sorry about your past baby history (& DizzyDen too)- they'll be waiting for you in heaven  

Congrats MiniMay & QA girl!!! Exciting times   - hope a few more of us can join you waiting for a scan soon... 

That's all for now as tired & need bed. Love to everyone else.

Sarah x


----------



## alig1972

Hi testing in the morning and struggling to sleep ! Feeling very apprehensive..Ali


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

hey guys can i join? had FET after successful ICSI then mmc at 10 weeks. got two blasts on board for otd on 29th oct. I know it's ridiculous but I feel sick. Perhaps it's nerves? Have also got twinges which I'm hoping is my babies getting settled in!   to all xxx


----------



## fidelma

Hi all,

Well needless to say i tested again this morning 6dp5dt and still a bfn  . am so sure that with my cycle this time last year i had a bfp by now...... feel really down and not very hopeful!!! oh well will try again tomorrow. wednesday is my offficial test day but surely if it was gonna be positive then something should show by now..... i am using frer tests x

Wishing everyone else loads of love and luck and hope u all get your bfps !!!!


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

fidelma -   i know it's hard but it's too early hun. have a look at this - what happens each day following a 5 day transfer:

5-DAY TRANSFER:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT __________________


----------



## fidelma

Thank you Emma,

Think i am just driving myself   wanting to know now,  they can put man on the moon but not definetly give us the baby we want !!!!! life is sooooooo unfair   anyway suppose this is what i get for testing at 3dp5dt i wake at stupid o clock thinking right gonna go test again at 7am amd am seriously waiting for a bfp !! unrealistic i know but i seem to have become obsessed  .

Sending u lots of        for ur otd !! xx


----------



## heavaar

Hi ladies, can I join u please in the 2ww? I'm officially going   I had a 5dt last Sunday with 2 blasts and was feeling so positive until early hours yestetday morn when I woke up with AF pains. Got back to sleep but then woke again normal time with much worse cramps and pains. Worked out my AF would be due this wknd. Trying hard to remain positive but its what happened on my last tx so basing on that its hard not to think the worst  

Sorry my post is a bit negative but I'm worried sick! Can't face another bfn x x x


----------



## carrieh1277

Hi again,

Sorry another me post... I thought AF started last night but only a tiny amount of blood which this morning has turned to very brown watery discharge. I also have no AF pains today... I have taken another test and still Negative so not sure what to make of it as i have never had spotting before... Do you think my body is just trying to sort itself out and period will arrive later?

x


----------



## Dizzylish

fidelma - I know how you feel, I'm not due to test officially until Wednesday but I've been doing the same as you and started testing on Thursday and now feel convinced that it hasn't worked - fingers crossed we'll both get a bfp.xx


----------



## fidelma

Dizzylish

we can only keep our fingers and toes crossed !!!! lol its not even funny i am honestly going bonkers have just sat and gone through my ivf folder and found that i got my bfp on day 6 after 5dt last year but unfortunately lost my baby at 8 weeks  . Used a grade 4 fet in May but that never worked and the little snowbaby i have unboard (i hope) was a grade 3, im using cyclogest pessaries twice a day and have so many symptons that I think im pregnant but it could be the cyclogest playing games !!!!!!! oooohhhhhh i just wanna know NOW !!!!


----------



## Honeybear17

I also caved in this morning and tested, needless to say it is a bfn. I knew it would be. Hardly any symptoms. Boobs stopped hurting. Af pains. Low pma. This is my second icsi. Can't do it naturally and can't even do it with the help of a fertility specialist. Feel like I'm never gonna be a mum!!

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## jennyewren

Carrie, honeybear, fidelma, dizzylish I know how you all feel, I tested early today and it was a BFN for me, this was my third iui and like many of you we cannot try naturally my otd is tuesday i hope and pray that things will change overnight for us and we all get our bfp!  I am not sure if we can afford another go next month, may have to wait a while and gather some more £'s.  Good luck for all those still to test xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

oh ladies this 2ww is so so tough but i'm sure that all of you are testing too early.

Fidelma- every cycle and even every pregnancy is different so you really can't compare. it'll just drive you  

heavaar - cramps can be a good sign! 
carrieh - could it be implantation bleeding?

dizzylish and jennyewren i know it's tough but try and stay positive. if you can't do that at least keep busy!


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

here's my coping strategy: keep busy

Sunday: xmas shopping and sunday lunch with DH
Monday: mum's for dinner
Tue: meet friends for drinks
Wed: film with DH
Thu: meet the girls in town after work
Fri.....
sat.....
Sun: drive to birmingham for niece's 1st bday

just need to fill in fri and sat


----------



## Dizzylish

thanks ladies.

It is tough when you're getting pregnancies signs from taking the pessaries but then getting a bfn.

I must say that this forum has been great and really helped me get through the last 2 months, it's so good to hear from ladies that are going through the same thing and listen to all the stories - it's amazing how strong all you ladies are. It's such a shame that not everyone can get the results they need (and deserve).

I wish you all the best of luck.x


----------



## carrieh1277

Honeybear / Dizzydish / Fidelma - Im really sorry guys but i still think its too early for you!! It says that you wont have enough HCG in your body until at least 9 days past 5 day transfer to get a positive and even then everybody is different and like Fidelma last time you got a positive early but might not be the same this time round, they say every pregnancy is different! Im keeping positive for you.

xx


----------



## Dizzylish

Carrieh - I really hope that's the case, thanks very much.x


----------



## ali80

Ladies        Step away from the pee sticks! You are driving yourselves mad here with all that early testing!      There is a reason why we are given an "Official Test Date" and all you are doing is loosing your vital pma and belief that this time it could actually work     
Anyway thats what Zita west says hehe!
No more early testing!      
Ali x


----------



## carrieh1277

Jennywren - Sorry to hear your BFN - Just wanted to let you know my friend had unexplained infertility for 3 years and fell on her 3rd IUI, so there is hope for you. I think its so unfair when it revolves around money as to what your options are , i take it you cannot get NHS funding? I do feel very lucky that i have 2 goes where i live , but one is gone already so if second doesnt work im not sure where im going to find a spare £7'000 to do another IVF, just dont think i will be able too!

xx


----------



## Kimbly

Hi ladies, had some bleeding this morning (never made it past today on a cycle without AF arriving) so did a hpt which was a BFN. Ringing the clinc tomorrow morning to let them know. They always ask me to test and ring them back when I've bled before so I've got the test out of the way today. Absolutely gutted, this was our last go. Looks like it's the end of the road for us and I need to accept this is a part of life I'll never have.


xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

Emma

Suggestions for fri and sat ......

have ur hair done?
have a relaxing shoulder and back massage?
have a facial?
have a mani/pedicure

just a few ideas lololol

prob wont do any of them me selff im always great with ideas but never follow it up lol


----------



## fidelma

Thank u all of u for the advice i do speak to dh but all i really get is ..... i dont know !!! we just have to see what happens !!!!! and the best one WELL I DONT THINK U SHOULD POAS TIL WEDNESDAY COS THATS WHAT THE HOSPITAL SAID      GRRRRR not what i wanna hear dh !!!! i know im driving myself mental and gonna end up going round and round in circles.

Lets just hope that 6dp5dt really is too early and that we all get the positive results we are hoping for.... for those of us that dont... now is just not our time      

Big hugs to everyone alongside loads and loads of luck !!!!


----------



## alig1972

Hi its a BFN for us, gutted, where do we go from here, not sure we can afford another go or can do this all again, ali


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello all

I am such a muppet, only had fet on monday and at 5am this morning i couldn't stop myself and did a test   
bfn of course. Total muppetry   

fo


----------



## fidelma

AliG..... sooooo sorry to hear that hun      . I dont even really know what to say as their isnt much that will make u feel any better but sending u big gugs none the less     

Fire opal we are all at that at the minute..... all i can say is welcome to the poas brigade !!!!


xxxxxxxx


----------



## fidelma

Alig1972

that should say big hugs babe not big gugs xxxxxxxxxx sorry xx


----------



## jennyewren

Thank you girls for your support I really hope we all our BFP soon xx


----------



## lisab13

Hi girls,

I think Tuesday is going to be a BFN for me as I started bleeding yesterday and quite heavy so I'm guessing its not going to be this time. I did a HPT last night at tea time and there was the faintest of lines there however I do think this may sttill be the HCG in my body from the injection I had. My SIL who has had IVF has said it could be one coming away but I do think I have lost to much blood for that (sorry for TMI) Tuesday will just confirm whaat I think  

x


----------



## fidelma

Lisab13   

dont give up all hope babe i have a friend who had periods ALL the way through her pregnancy !!!! she is so slim and didnt even have a bump she found out she was pregnant 4 weeks before baby was due but baby came 2 weeks early....... fingers crossed for ya hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisab13

Aw Fidelma thank you for that  I wish I could stay positive but I just can't see it happening. I have read people have had bleeding and gone on to get a BFP! 

X x x


----------



## fidelma

Lisab13

As ur sil says it could well be just one embryo maybe started its journey but wasnt strong enough to hold one, possibly u have another little one in there wait and see what Tuesday brings    

Big hugs hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## lisab13

Thank you Fidelma I will continue to say my prayers and hope there is a little miracle in there for me and DH.

X x


----------



## trahyg

Hi ladies, popping over from ivf current cycle support and on day 11 of 2ww
ok im officially driving myself round the bend!
im 11dp 3dt with 2 x 4cell embies (otd wed 23rd), and im 13dpo (is af supposed to arrive around 12dpo ie day of egg collection?) got one early pregnancy test in drawer that im about to grab any minute but as ive mentioned earlier ive got it in my head that il jinx the result  
started off with quite a bit of cramping after collection/transfer which has def settled into an odd type of twinge every now and again,actually felt like i had a couple of episodes of getting a sharp stitch (middle right of belly button) yesterday, noticed that past few days ive been feeling a bit light headed and slighty nauseous/heart burn late teatime, haven't slept well past couple of days was awake well before 6am this morning?!  when i got up to open the blinds i came over really dizzy and had to sit down for a minute...
desperately trying not to cave in and poas!


----------



## SamanthaB

My symptoms were the same. I still get a few pains now. Especially if I'm on my feet 4 too long. Good luck! Xx


----------



## jo.xxx

hi..can u add me to the list....i had ivf....test on 23rd nov...many thanks....jo.xxx


----------



## Linsley27

Morning Ladies

 to the BFN. I am so sorry.

I am in full agreement with Ali80, you need to step away from the pee sticks!!!!!  
It does nothing positive for your emotions . I read an article that it takes up to 12 days for an embryo to implant following fertilisation then it takes another 4 days for hcg to appear in urine. Ladies thats 16 days following EC regardless of how many days ET was. OTD is OTD for a reason. 
I will now step off my corn flake box, end of sermon haha 

Good luck to everybody and the week ahead and STAY POSITIVE  

Louise xx


----------



## ali80

Linsley - Glad I'm not the only one who is definitely not an early tester, I don't normally listen to what people tell me to do!  

Anyone having hot flushes?   I'm sure that is a bad sign so a bit miffed I'm having them  
Ali x


----------



## lisab13

Morning girls,

OTD tomorrow for me the bleeding has calmed down however I know its going to be a BFN for us  as don't have any hope that the bleeding was one embryo coming away 

X x x


----------



## KirstyR

Trahyg, I've also had a sharp stitch on and off but on the LHS of my abdomen.  I often get this just before my period, so v nervous  (OTD Fri 25/11).  

Ali80, I've been waking up in the night feeling hot.  I'm pretty sure someone on one of these posts said that might be a good sign - who knows  It's probably just a symptom of one of the drugs.

On Saturday night I was convinced I was pg - just a weird feeling, but since I woke up on Sunday morning I've been convinced that I'm not.  I've been having the stitch on and off, and lower back pain - but the latter could be due to the progesterone injections which are leaving terrible bruises on my upper bum!!!  DH is telling me to try not to worry but we've been through this so many times that he knows I will still dwell on every twinge.  The last time I was pg with ARGC (with a very high hcg) I had really sore boobs (I m/c at 6 weeks unfortunately).  This time boobs are sore one minute, fine the next.  Yesterday my labrador bashed into them and it was agony - which REALLY pleased me, but now they are fine...

What a rollercoaster!!!  What are we supposed to think when the symptoms for pg and AF are so similar?


----------



## fidelma

hey ladies

well today is 7dp5dt and a negative pregnancy test again this morning.. this cycle is seriously driving me mad !!! i have fluttery feelings and aches but not like af pains i permanently feel sick and look 5 months pregnant from the bloating. am sure its the cyclogest giving me all these symptons but an now convinced it will be a bfn for us on wednesday !!  fingers crossed for all u lovely ladies and sending loads and loads of positive vibes to u all.


----------



## KirstyR

could still be too early, Fidelma.  I read somewhere that 9 days post 5 day transfer is the earliest the hcg is detectable.  Stay positive!


----------



## Dizzylish

Same for me again today, I am regretting testing early now as I'm feeling quite negative and stressed, but didn't want to test first thing on Weds and then go into work with my first 1 to 1 with a new manager at 10.00 a.m. if it's a negative result - thought it would be better to prepare myself for a negative before hand. Not a good start if I burst into tears during the meeting!

Please can I be added to the list for 23rd November.


----------



## LauranO

Hi guys...heart goes out to the BFNs and huge congrats to the BFPs...

AFM - I really need some advice..OTD is 27th but I've had agonising pains LHS lower abdo. I went to hospital last night and they did a pregnancy test which was negative...so now i'm in pain and gutted  they still dont know whats wrong and i have another appointment later today! Was it too early to pick up on a test or is it really over? 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## SHARBARA

i would say its too early ! 

did they do a urine or a blood test


----------



## SHARBARA

feel a bit low today
i just have the feeling its not worked
i know its too early but i just kinda know........................................................

this having time off to reat (not that i have been able to rest ) has not been a good thing i think its better to work and not focus so much
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr why do we do this to ourselves hey?


so so so sorry for the me post havent got anyone else to vent to as we have kept it all quiet this time


----------



## KirstyR

Hey Sharbara, I know exactly how you feel - I've been very up and down the past 2 days.  My DH puts it down to hormones - whether that's from the drugs or (pleasepleaseplease) a pg, I don't know.  I'm feeling positive at the moment, but this morning I was very down.

I work from home, so I'm able to rest and work at the same time - but every 2 minutes I'm on this site looking for encouragement!

Sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## LauranO

Sharbara - did a urine test..just feel like poop now!


----------



## jennyewren

Girls we have to keep positive!  I know it is easier said than done I have a few wobbles this weekend and have burst into tears a few times I cant even blame medication has did not take any.  Positive vibes to you all xx


----------



## SHARBARA

im sure its too early to detect on a urine test if your otd isnt for a week or so yet


----------



## ali80

Come on ladies.....it's not over till the fat lady sings!! We can do this!!!
A PMA dance for everyone.......                  

I'm not giving up yet!!

Sharbara - I'm back at work wednesday! I cant wait either!  

Lauran - Hope the pain has eased  

 to all the other bfn today, hope things change soon  
ali x


----------



## Sarah1712

OTD in 7days and am having a negative lul. Well kinda feeling on the fence as really am having pre af pains. Feeling a little gutted but i have an hpt test with my name on it but am also aware that 7 days until test date it will clearly be a negative. Wont it


----------



## mazza10

Hi Ladies,

Just to update you on my long saga, well from my faint line on OTD, started bleeding yesterday so another chemical for me.  I am taking comfort in the fact that both cycles have not been a straight BFN.  But there is something going on in there.  Got my review on the 30th, so will be asking lots of questions.

Please ladies if you can wait until OTD, please do so.  I am an impatient person and tested too early and too many times.  I think my positivity started to go after them and maybe led to my chemical...i dont know, but   stay away from the pee sticks...lol

Wishing you all lots of  .  

If it wasnt your turn this month, stay positive and all your dreams will come true.

Marian xxxx


----------



## taylorlisa

Hi all

I am 11days past et and I've started bleeding today (IRS brown really sorry tmi) I'm
Guessing when I test on thur it will b another bfn for me! Strange thing us I started bleeding on day 11 last time too! Has anyone else bleed before otd?

Help!


----------



## SamanthaB

Im sure I tested 11 days past transfer. Try it. Good luck.

Afm, Ive just been making dinner. started off ok until I burnt half of it. After doing more I realised I either turned the grill off or forgot to turn it on.  When it finally got hot I burnt my hand  . Is this clumsiness due to pg??  I never had anything like this with my 2! xx


----------



## Cookie987

Hi ladies
just a quick one...will do personals later   Its OTD tomorrow!!!!!soooo nervous xxxx


----------



## kopiko

Hi All

I have been reading this thread for over a week now. Would you mind if I join you? My ODT is on 27th November. My first icsi, only 3dt 

Taylorlisa - it's my 9 day and I woke up today with the bleeding too. I am so scared now. I rang my clinic and they told me to carry on with my utrogestan and keep positive and that  it doesn't mean that the treatment didn't work!  You too need to stay strong!

SamanthaB - I burnt my hand  twice since the et   and I am not a clumsy person


----------



## positive4eva

hi guys
hope ur all gud!

my test date is not til wednesday but i tested yesterday wid an expired test although it was sealed it came back pregnant. soo shocked but didnt kno wether to believe it or not   
so i done another test today and get a pregnant!!   
i rang the clinic and hav a scan on the 14th. soooo excited. finally after 11 years of getin a negative i get a positive.
thank the lord. 

hope u all get bfp

lots of lov


----------



## trahyg

Ooo Good Luck for tomorrow Louise832!! 
Zainabr..Congratulations   im so happy for you!
My otd is wednesday so not long now....this is our first ivf cycle me 36 (37 in march) dh36, been ttc for 2 years - unexplained infertility(but fsh of 10), dont know why but always had a gut feeling that we would be lucky first time but as im the eternal pessimist the little doubts start creeping in, the fact that we only had 4 eggs and 2 were not not good enough to freeze and the fact our little embies were only 4 cells doesnt help much! But hey as they say it only takes one. Had cramps again this morning but seemed to be straight after cyclogest then calmed down this afternoon now just have quite a bloated feeling with an odd twinge, no sign of af yet had no bleeding at all and im on 12dp 3dt??


----------



## QAGirl

Zainabr    on your      I too tested 2 days before OTD with an expired hpt    then tested the next day with otd hpt with was positive    I have my scan 7th Dec    Good luck


----------



## loopylou174

HI Girls,
congrats to all those  I'm SO happy for you!!! Well I'm 5 days into my 2ww and am driving myself completely mad   with it!!! I've had cramping pains in my lower abdomen a bit like when I'm ovulating but then I keep thinking do i normally get that Or is this new OMG by day 14 I will have driven myself and my DH totally mad!!!!!    I keep googling early pregnancy symptoms and have read the same thing about 40 times now!!! Is anyone else as bad as me or am I just going mad on this 2ww!!!  

Anyway lots of love, luck and   to all you girls on your 2ww am hoping this time its our time



Lou x x x


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Af arrived today :-(( 

Congrats to all the bfp's xxx


----------



## fidelma

Loopylou174

your definetly not on ur own in googling if i have read something once i have read it 500 times !!! I am currently d7p5dt and got another negative pregnancy test this morning so am thinking its game over for us, surely if my frozen embryo transfer worked pregnancy hormones would be kicking in by now as test day is wednesday !! i am really fed up of doing this now and dont think i am emotionally strong enough to go through this again.

HUGE congratulations to all those with BFPs am sooooo happy for u all       

goodluck to all u other girlies for ur OTD


----------



## xemmax

Zainbra congrats did u av any pains.apart from pains after et and symptoms of pjs first few days.now I don't feel anything.I started off eating heathy and still am apart from I had pizza and chips sat nite and lasagne and chips today.it's daft but I feel guilty now.
Sarah ur same as me.am half way thru 7 days to go,I was feeling fine but closer it's got I just av an instint it asnt worked.it was a good blastocyst embie but am bk at work all this wk on my feet as am a hairdresser and I feel that isn't gunna help.arghh am gunna drive myself crazy xxx


----------



## loopylou174

Thanks Fidelma its good to know I'm not going mad on my own lol   Try and think positive hun I know its SO hard when you've had so many BFN's!!! I have times when I think its never going to happen then I have to stop myself and think   otherwise I would just be a huge mess!!!    Fertility friends has been a great source of comfort and support just to know I'm not alone!!! My DH is amazing but there are some emotions I have that he just doesn't understand!!! I hope you can find the strenghth to carry on hun!!!!  

Good luck to all the girls on their 2ww  

Lou x x x


----------



## positive4eva

Hi
Thanx guys
Xemmax thanx! I had cramping almost everyday which lasted a few seconds! The last couple of days side of my breast really hurt wen I wud sleep, I had a light headache and also lot of gas sorry tmi! I had dis all about 7days onward which made me consider! To b honest I was eating totally normal junk food the lot! So I dnt think u shud feel guilty! The was tym I felt completly normal as I had nothing done! No pain!
Everybodys different, dnt stress u will get a bfp soon! At the begining I was convinced it hadn't workd especially since I was told its an early blast! I think ur in wid a gud chance!
Good luk


----------



## Carito3005

Mazza, I'm very sorry it didn't turn out to be a BFP. I was still keeping my hopes for you. Anyway, I'm a glass half full type of person and my intuition tells me that so are you. And the baby will come, it'll just take a bit longer and it'll cost a bit more pounds. But you'll have your baby. So keep the hope and off to next cycle. 
Lots of love,
Carito


----------



## SHARBARA

just popped on to see if any news from louise
back later xxxx


----------



## heavaar

Morning ladies. Could do with some advice please! Is anyone else experiencing ovary pain?? I had bad af pains early hours sat and since then it's moved to my lower right side which feels like stronger ovulation pain. Last night my stomach blew up like a balloon, I've never seen anything like it. I couldn't sit or walk properly. Eased when I laid flat. It's nowhere near as bad this morn but still have nagging pain in right side. I think it was terrible wind but I just don't know! 

Oh my et was a week ago sun with 2 blasts and my OTD is fri 25th. 

Anyone else suffering with similar? Or know if this is normal? I have posted this on the positive pumpkins thread to!

Xxxx


----------



## KirstyR

Sorry, this post is all about me but I wanted to share it - don't know if I'm jinxing things, but I've feeling strangely pg today and yesterday.  My AF aches have gone and I'm feeling a bit lightheaded, almost like my head is buzzing.  When I brushed my teeth this morning the toothpaste tasted different and my boobs are tender, worst in the evenings.  Strange thing is I'm eating like a horse, but have actually lost a pound or two.

I'm torn between buying a hpt and being disappointed or waiting until my OTD on Friday...  What does everyone think? Is it best to be PUPO for as long as possible?

Heavaar, perhaps you should call your clinic about your symptoms?  We have the same OTD - good luck!


----------



## Trolleydolly

Kirsty Oooooooh its sounding like good news to me. Most of us have tender boobs because the progesterone does that but dizzyness, change of taste or smell and a small weight loss are all good signs. Keeping everything crossed for you. Stay nice and positive    

 Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all coping and staying positive and smiley


----------



## munchkin35

Hi everyone,
                Sending big   and love to all the ladies who's dreams haven't come true this time, thinking of you I know how u feel its so so hard to pick yourself up again. Whenever I had the thoughts "why would it happen for us"? I had to also tell myself " why wouldn't it"?

Congratulations to all those who have got    u all must be on       

I came home from work last night after my first day back during 2ww, and showed my DH how bloated by tummy was, (had to undo my jeans) he suggested that I did a test, (OTD Thurs) so while I kept an eye on the dinner I got DH to check as I couldn't bring myself to. He was gone ages and was very quiet so I shouted to him to tell me what it said, he brought the test in to show me as he wasn't sure - and to my utter shock and amazement there was two faint lines!!!!!!!! I kept telling him that a line is a line, but just to be sure four tests later it sunk in a bit that we have finally got our        am in shock but over the moon! Did a CB test this am to be sure which said 1-2wks!! 
I had the following symptoms:
Twinges on right side for three days after ET, but then nothing
Hot flushes mainly at night
spots
wind
AF type (but not as strong) pains - which made me expect to get AF and thought it was over
Boobs only sore to touch
Past few days a "full" kind of feeling
A lot of those sypmtoms (hotness and spots) I also get with AF so I didnt read into them much and kept telling myself it was all in my head!
Sorry such a long post good luck and babydust to you all


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies

Munchkin, thats wonderful news...you must be so happy.

AFM, hoping for some advice, i'm at 11dp2dt and just noticed some brown discharge, sorrt for TMI..this is usually how this ends for us, but has been at 9dp2dt in the past.
Could there still be any hope??  
Lil' one


----------



## Sarah1712

Munchkin thats great news. Very happy for you.

Afm- well still got af type pains and am obsessed with cheese! Not great but hey! Just crossing everything for this to work am now 5dp3dt and have 7 days until test date. Thought about doing a test but then was told not to and to rely on the blood test only. Wow thats gonna be hard. Defo   at mo!


----------



## ali80

Munchin - Congratulations, enjoy every minute  

Lil One - Stay strong, it's not long till otd  

Heavaar - Hope you're feeling better?   I am testing the same day as you and KirstyR, lets hope it's a really lucky day! God knows I could do with some     
Ali x


----------



## KirstyR

Congratulations, Munchkin!  I haven't given in and bought a hpt yet... I'm going to try and wait until the blood test on Friday and enjoy feeling "weird" and hopefully pg until then.  Even if it's positive I know there will be lots more hurdles to jump through - I've had 2 m/c and 2 chemical pg over the past 5 years.

Lil One - stay positive - it might be implantation bleeding.

Sarah, I'm getting marmite cravings, but like your cheese cravings that's pretty normal for me!  Had to do a special trip to the shops to get some more (oh, and some more milk - still drinking lots of milk!)

Positive vibes to all and esp to Ali & Heavaar also testing on Friday


----------



## SamanthaB

Congratulations to all the Bfps!  

afm, my legs are really hurting. They feel all bruisy and tender. I'm not taking any injections either. Does anyone else have this? Xx


----------



## KirstyR

Samantha, I've had twinges in my left leg in my thigh and just above my knee.  I told my DH as it felt like I'd imagine a clot to feel (but I am on aspirin and Clexane to thin the blood so that's highly unlikely).  It comes and goes, I don't have it today.


----------



## SamanthaB

I'm also on asprin. As well as progynova and cyclogest. I don't remember reading any side effects like this :/ xx


----------



## DizzyDen

SamanthaB - I'm just the same. I'm on steroid injections and tablets and I'm completely back and blue. the good news is that it's my OTD tomorrow and its all looking really good for the BFP.

Just have to have the blood test then I'll now for sure.  I've had lots of tummy pains like my AF is on its way then today its finally stopped. 

munchkin35 - So happy for all the BFP today! its finally your turn. 

heavaar- Try to take it easy. I had terrible pains on and off since my EC two weeks ago. I actually wondered if I had a cyst growing. Things have settled down finally today.   

Roll on tomorrow OTD for me and my little Blast


----------



## SHARBARA

cracked and POAS
BFN of course cos its too bloody early
now i feel like a total muppet pmsl


----------



## fidelma

Hey ladies,


today is d8p5dt and another negative hpt for me this morning. Tomorrow is OTD and i am not even gonna bother doing a test as its obviously a bfn for us this month. sending loads of love and       to all u ladies also in your 2ww and hope you all get BFPs !!!!!          

Dizzyden did u do another test today hun ??........ good luck for tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## munchkin35

Fidelma, 
          I'm not saying this to try to get your hopes up hun but, someone I work with had IVF and she tested the day before her OTD and got a BFN, she tested again the next morning and got a BFP!!! She is now 20wks pg so u never know! Good luck     and babydust


----------



## SamanthaB

That also happened on here about a week ago. The hospital bloods came back positive. Good luck!!! Xx


----------



## DizzyDen

Hi Fidelam - yes did a test this morning and the line was stronger again. I can't believe till tomorrow.  

There is still time I'll keep praying for us both xxx


----------



## fidelma

Thanks for the support ladies,

I havent got a test for tomorrow lol i have used them all and purposely didnt buy one while out today as just gonna assume a negative, gonna continue with the cyclogest until the weekend and take a test then to be sure, seems to be a difference between what stages people are testing tho which i find confusing, my hospital told me test 9 days after my 5 day blastocyst transfer.......... is this the same for u girls ??

Dizzyden whoop whoop hunni !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! make sure and message tomorrow altho a line is a line babe !!!!!!!!!! positive !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHARBARA

i was told 13 days after a 2 day transfer for blood
and 16 days after a 2 day for urine


----------



## fidelma

sharbara

that would equate into 10days after a 5day transfer  for blood !!! and 13 days after 5 for blood that a huge difference in time..... where did u have ur treatment hun i had mine at the lister chelsea bridge xx


----------



## Cookie987

Hello girls

 for me!!!!!!!!I cant believe it!!!!!!  xxxxx


----------



## fidelma

Louise832



                 
CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## positive4eva

Louise congrats! Soooo Happy 4 u! Xxxx


----------



## SamanthaB

Congratulations Louise! Xx


----------



## Pretty please

Hi girls....room for one more?!!!!  I'm 4dp3dt after having 2 8 cells put back. No frosties :-(      This is defo our last shot so have alot riding on it!!!

Well done to all the BFP's!!!!!  Loads of you.

I've had a look through some of your posts and see many of you are serial testers like me!!!!!  Think we drive ourselves crazy.  DizzyDen - did you really get a faint line 9 days after egg collection? !!!!!

x


----------



## SHARBARA

congrats louise nice one xxxx

I had my treatment in Bourn Hall, Cambridgeshire


----------



## angela1986xx

Hi guys sorry its a me post

I had HGC 323 or sumthing on Thurs 17th had another today 5 days later and i was over 2500
have scan booked for 7th when should I contact midwife after scan do you think?

Congrats to the BFP today!

Hugs to the BFN


----------



## SHARBARA

thats a brilliant count
midwives like to do booking appt before 10 weeks so all bloods can get done ......
(inside info i am a mw)lol


----------



## SamanthaB

Thanks for that Sharbara. Ive heard people saying how hard it is to get a midwife appointment. So I booked mine in.  Its this Thursday! xx


----------



## angela1986xx

So do you think I should book it soon or wait til the scan?


----------



## SHARBARA

i would ring them and see they will be able to roughly calculate your due date and see when the best time to make an appt is


----------



## lil&#039; one

BFN for me,


----------



## Linsley27

Louise well done you  

Lil one   I am so sorry. word can't describe how your feeling. Your not alone xx

Lots of Love
Louise xx


----------



## SamanthaB

lil one. Xx


----------



## KirstyR

Congratulations, Louise!

Lil One - it could still be too early!  You've got your OTD as this Friday - same as me.  Try to be positive until then - there are so many stories on here about people getting negatives until the test date.


----------



## angela1986xx

Thanks for your help SHARBARA


----------



## DizzyDen

Hi Morv - yes i did. I don't know at that point if it was the trigger shot but I've tested every day since and the line has got darker each day. I did have a 5 day transfer i don't know if that has made any difference and i have had a several blood thinning injections and steroids. 

I really can't be sure till i have my blood test tomorrow morning. But you ladies will be the first to know after DH


----------



## loopylou174

Congartulations Lou on you BFP I'm so happy for you!!! Send some positive vibes my way pleeeeease   my OTD is 30th Nov! 1 more long week to go  

lil one huge hugs hun   but maybe like KirstyR said it may be too early fingers crossed  

AFM I'm day 6 of my 2ww and driving myself mad - have really niggling back pain since treatment and sore boobs but otherwise feel really well - no sickness, tiredness or spotting so am fearing the worst!!!  

To anyone else on their 2WW sending   and   thinking of you 

Lou x x x


----------



## loopylou174

P.S. Dizzy Den good luck for tomorrow hun   x x x


----------



## Pretty please

Sanity now lost!!!!!!  Knew it had to happen soon!!  Decided to do a test today 5dp3dt, with the purpose to check that the hcg injection was out of my system.  I had read that it takes the body a day to get rid of 1000mls pregyl and as I had 1400mls on Sunday I thought surely it will have and then at least any lines I get if I test later on in the week will be accurate.  But what did I get.....a very very faint line!!!  Now my head is mucked up....was it the pregnyl, was it the start of something??Argggggg.  Going to step away from the pee sticks till at least Saturday.  

GOOD LUCK TODAY FOR ALL TESTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennyewren

Hi Ladies, congrats on all the BFP's.  My OTD was yesterday I tested and got a BFN!  AF was also due yesterday but as yet has not appeared, if is does not show today I might do another test.  Good luck to all those testing today x


----------



## Honeybear17

OTD today. Have tested and got a negative but there is a faint second line and I mean very faint. Not sure what to think. Is it negative or a late positive. Going to speak to the clinic and maybe test again tomorrow. Also I have had a bit of brown blood when I wiped. What are your thoughts. Xx


----------



## Trolleydolly

Honeybear my clinic said even a faint line is positive!! Good idea to test again trow. Good luck honeyxxx

Morv, 5dp3dt really is too soon. As you say step away from the sticks & wait another week as frustrating as it is. I know how you feel, I wake up & think shall I test? Then I run to the loo & wee as fast as I can to stop me. The outside world would think we're all bonkers!

Good luck to today's testers xxxxxx


----------



## Dizzylish

BFN for me - gutted and can't stop crying (will not be going into work today to have a meeting with my manager as constantly crying is not a good look for the office!)! 

Good luck to everyone else - I hope you get your BFPs


----------



## heavaar

Dizzylish- I'm so sorry


----------



## Linsley27

dizzylish   stay strong

jenny  

honey I would defo do another test tomorrow or ring your clinic and see if they will do bloods for you.

Loopy you really are going loopy haha. you and me both.

Dizzyden good luck for today, I have a good feeling for you today xx

AFM I feel terrible. Really tired, massive sore boobs, lower abdo cramp, lower back pain and passing nausea! Just wish friday was here as I feel its a negative for me and really want to stop taking the cyclogest and climival. I feel that everything I am feeling is all down to medication side effects!

Oh well off out shopping with my sister for the day today. Good luck everybody xx


----------



## DizzyDen

Oh Dizzylish - I'm so sorry. It is the worse empty heavy feeling in th e world.  

I did exactly the same on my first cycle. You need some time to grieve hon x Massive Hug xx


----------



## angela1986xx

How do you work pit due date do you still go from first day of last period or is it from ET?
Thanks in advance.x


----------



## Trolleydolly

Angela use this link - I found it by googling 'ivf due date calculator'. There are a few others but ff has its own xxxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_ivfcalculate&Itemid=199


----------



## jo.xxx

morning pinkcat...just a update for you...i got   this morning...god im soooo happy...thankyou for adding me to the nov 2ww list.....im pregnant..my god,cant believe,im so excited......xxxxx
thankyou..

jo.xxx


----------



## trahyg

OMG!!  Hospital has just rang ive finally got my BFP!!!!!!

went up for my blood test this morning today is OTD, and nurse has said my levels are really good at 430?? 
cant stop crying im just so happy


----------



## sarahjayney

wow ladies!!! I'm welling up for you both!! *Trahyg & Jo.xxx* tears of joy  
big hugs all round it was time we had some more good news on here
AFM I've got to wait til Sat it's driving me crazy but i'm NOT going to test early. I'm not. I'm not!!!! xxxxx


----------



## trahyg

Thanks Sarah!  honestly hun DO NOT TEST EARLY, im so glad i resisted and in my head i thought i would jinx the result if i did a hpt  

Congratulations Jo.xxx!! how surreal does it all feel?!  

DH is working so had to ring him and tell him the good news, had him on tears on the phone, wishing his mam was still with us to hear the good news (lost her 6 months before we got married a year ago) feeling the same lost my lovely grandad 4 weeks before her) ive been praying they were our guardian angels up there, obviously they were!  xxxxx


----------



## sarahjayney

Oh Trahyg, stop making me cry!!! 
I know how that will feel if I get a BFP on Sat as we lost my dad with cancer last May and he was desperate to be a grandad - he was always talking about little toes to chew on!   My mum will be in tears for the same reason. 
Take care xxx


----------



## DizzyDen

This has been the longest day of my life. I just got the call and it was a  

I'm so amazingly happy! but i know we have such a long way to go. I need to have more blood tests on Monday my HGC level was 93 and the doc likes to see it over 100 (Mmm! thats not made me feel nervous)

I also found out that i need to take my steroids till week 32! anybody done that before

I'm sure its guna be one lucky November for us all   

All my love

Denise


----------



## sarahjayney

woohoo Dizzyden!!! Let's give it up for the sticky embies!!


----------



## KirstyR

Wow - 3 more congratulations to Trahyg, Jo and Dizzyden!  Sending you lots of positive vibes for soaring HCG levels    

I'm definitely going to resist the temptation to do a hpt and wait for my blood test on Friday - only 2 more days to go!!!  Feeling a bit less pg today than I have been and have a sharp stitch in my lower abdomen on and off - but trying to maintain a PMA.  Going to take the dogs for a slow, relaxing walk in Richmond Park now which always helps to keep me calm


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello guys

I'm so happy for all of you who have got a BFP and a BIG    to those with a BFN

Well the    old witch knocked on my door BIG time this morning but i'm not going to    I'm so greatful to be blessed with my daughter that i'm going to put all my energy into making her life as full as possible. 

Take care all and   

Fire Opal


----------



## trahyg

Oh Sarah you just set me off crying again! Im so sorry about your dad its heartbreaking when you go through these little milestones and they'r not there to share it with you, i was devastated when granda and mum in law were not there at our wedding as they were so excited and its just hit home again, but im a massive believer that life goes on and they are watching us and looking after us im sure theyl be having a huge party for us up there!  
WAHOO  DizzyDen another big congratulations!!  
so sorry fire opal but try and keep up with the   it 'can' happen, i tend to be the most pessimistic person out there and i do think that it has an effect on your whole body but i made myself think good thoughts all the way through the treatment, good luck in the future hun xxx


----------



## jillaz

Hi can I join? I have 2 embies transferred on Sunday so I'm now 4dp3dt. Today is first time I have been able to walk around as I didn't have a good ec so have been very sore. I'm feeling mild cramps, burpy and I feel like I'm getting a head cold. How's everyone else? X


----------



## ginger fairy

hey all 

  can i just pop in with a question please otd is friday but having really bad pre period feelings and last night started spotting brownish cm do you think its all over this time for me?

im too scared to test early though im dying to know as i want to start building my strength back up

as you can tell im pretty convinced its game over!!!!!

thanks ladies.xxx


----------



## Sarah1712

Ok ladies, like an idiot couldnt resist the temptation of the hpt test in my cupboard and it said not pregnant but to be honest i wouldnt expect anything else, its still 6 days until test day so have well and truly learnt my lesson and have officially put the others well and truly away so now reminding myself of the saying patience is a virtue! Yes yes yes silly woman i hear you say lol. 
Lesson learnt

Gingerfairy- it could be implantation bleed so it could be great news. Hang in there and as you can see above, dont test early. They give us a test date for a reason ( cough cough now taking my own advice!!)


----------



## ali80

Lil one and Dizzylish – Big hugs, so sorry   

Louise, Jo and Trahyg,  – Congratulations     

Morv  and ginger fairy– Keep going    

Jennyewren – Hope things are clearer soon  

Honeybear – A line is a line  

Sarahejaney – Good for you waiting for otd, I’m a good girl too, no early tests here!  

Fire opal –  

Jillaz – Hi   good luck 

Sarah1712 -   

All ok here, not too many se effects knocking about, not too long to go now though........2 more sleeps!!!     Looks like there is a few of us testing friday!    
Ali x


----------



## ginger fairy

so tempted to test tomorrow would i get an accurate reading if i did?


----------



## QAGirl

When's your OTD Ginger Fairy?


----------



## loopylou174

Gingerfairy - don't do it ~I did and it was a BFN for me today but them I am a week early - just stupid on my part!!!!   Good luck for your test day hun!!

Sarah1712 - bet you are feeling as silly as me!! Good luck with test day on 29th  

DizzyDen, Trahyg and Jo - congratulations   I'm so happy for you can't imagine how you must be feeling?!?!  

Only 7 more days to go for me now!! And counting ....................!  

Love and luck

Lou x x x


----------



## swand

BFP for me! Over the moon! Xx


----------



## ginger fairy

swand my fellow pumpkin again many congrats.xxxxxxx
otd is friday is it too soon for an accurate positive or would it prob be a false positive as its early same for negative??


----------



## QAGirl

Ginger Fairy if your OTD is this Friday then you might not be too early - I only say this coz I tested the Thursday evening before my test day on Saturday and I still got an accurate BFP. Obviously it is better to wait but I didn't as I was too impatient


----------



## kopiko

Congratulation to all BFP today - DizzyDen, Trahyg, Jo and swand I am so happy for you  

Dizzylish and fire opal - so sorry  

AFM I stopped bleeding but I still very confused. My OTD is on Sunday and I started to prepare myself and DH for the worst.


----------



## ali80

Ginger fairy - Stop giving me ideas! hehe     
Ali x


----------



## ginger fairy

ali   im a big scaredy cat if its positive in the morning would that be accurate dont want to get my hopes up then have them dashed.xxx


----------



## QAGirl

to all you ladies with   today


----------



## Cookie987

Thankyou for all the lovely messages, i still cant quite believe it!!!!  

well done to all the other BFP!!!!!      XXXX


----------



## ali80

Ginger - I think a positve is always true, and you can only get a false negative? IYKWIM  
I haven't even got a test yet     
Ali x


----------



## xemmax

Hi all am sending myself crazy.two of my close friendspregnant told me today.my test is not till tue did a test today it was early to do but just thort it mite av had a faint line but it was neg. Opening that's cos it is early.loopy Lu it cud b too early for u to test a friend did a test it was Meg the mon but pos the tue.x


----------



## Trolleydolly

Ginger my lovely pumpkin, if its positive tomorrow then it will stay that way. If its negative it can still be positive on Friday. Do what makes you feel happy honey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopylou174

Thanks xemmax I'm trying to stay positive   and hoping for the best next week its been a bloody long week already!!!! Good luck with your testing on Tuesday hun will be hoping and praying for you too   Fertility friends is helping me get through the long 2 weeks of waiting but I'm very impatient!!!   God help me when I get pregnant and have to wait 9 months  

 for all on their 2ww, especially those testing tomorrow!!!! x x x


----------



## ginger fairy

i did a test tonight it was positive can i dare to believe it or is it too early and just the drugs in my system still.xxxx


----------



## Sarah1712

Gingerfairy, when is your otd? congrats on the positive but perhaps believe it when you see the blood test results just so you are 100% xx


----------



## ginger fairy

otd is friday clinic gave me a wee on a stick test not a blood test will i get to do bloods also then


----------



## ali80

Whoop whoop ginger fairy! Sounds good to me!!! Drugs would have gone by now!          
Ohhhhh I want to test now!!!  
Ali x


----------



## ginger fairy

im still thinking its not true as its not friday ali.xxx


----------



## lollipops

Ginger- I have Pm'd you but just want to let you know it won't be the drugs giving you a positive. The trigger shot will be long out of your system and IT IS A TRUE POSITIVE!!! BELIEVE IT HUN! what test did you use? If you can use a clearblue digital in the morning, I only suggest this as when you see that word 'pregnant' flash up it sinks in more! Trust me!!


----------



## Sarah1712

Gingerfairy- all clinics are different, mine doesnt do pee tests just blood test and i am on progesterone injections, blood thinners and steroids which if you arent on any then they should be gone now i imagine. 
Woohoo its brilliant news. Test again friday just to be sure but fantastic, so pleased for you


----------



## ali80

Ginger - Lollipops is right, you need to believe this is happening! Yay! Clear blue test is amazing, when I read 'that' word I burst into tears!!
Congratulations lovely  
Ali x


----------



## ginger fairy

thanks lollipops i used a first response and a clear blue?? thanks for the pm is this it then? im awful i dont suppose they are any different to the wee on a stick care have given me for friday i might go and buy a digital 1 then hun thanks for all your support my lovely we will both be at the shops buying rubbish   hopefully.xxx
i am on utrogestan 200 would that make a difference?

thanks ladies just cant believe it as was convincedit hadnt worked was spotting brown yesterday and have been having such bad period pains.xxxxx


----------



## Sarah1712

Celebrate with a well deserved bar of choccy! Great news x


----------



## loopylou174

GingerFairy huge congrats hun!!!! Glad you tested now - sorry fo rthe advice not to test !!!!    x x x


----------



## QAGirl

Ginger Fairy on your  thats REAL hun; just like what I said - I tested thrus evening and then fri morning and didn't bother on OTD Sat as I was convinced it was a *REAL* BFP. Yay well done whoop whoop  

I did do another hpt today just to check


----------



## kopiko

Congratulation Ginger Fairy     
I am from Derby too and the same as you I have been given ultragestan 200. You just gave me so much hope because I have been spotting a little  and that made me believe that's everything is over.

But it's not over till it's over


----------



## munchkin35

Congrtulations to all the ladies who have got BFP!!!!!!!!!!! soooo pleased for u its an amazing feeling isnt it!         

   to those who got BFN


----------



## lollipops

Kopiko- I'm from Derby too, its a small world! Spotting doesnt mean bad news, infact my clinic told me that it is very common and a sign of implantation , of course lots of fresh red blood isn't always good news, but brown  spotting is fine and sometimes seen as a good sign  

Ginger- Get yourself to the chemist tomorrow morning and do a digital! Its wonderful seeing that magic word pop up!!   yes we could loiter round the Co Op buying lots of munchie treats!


----------



## ginger fairy

ooohhhh kopiko where abouts in derby are you from? i think lollipops i will be doing a test every time i wee     tomorrow i thought it was all done for me days ago.xx


----------



## kopiko

Lollipops - thank you for kind words however a couple of days ago there was some fresh blood ( sorry TMI ) but it stopped the same day so I'm confused to say the least.


----------



## kopiko

Ginger Fairy - i live in alvaston, what about you?are we neighbours? Please leave some tests for me , I'm not sure how much longer I can resist this


----------



## ginger fairy

kopiko im in oakwood so not far at all how long you got to wait till otd?


----------



## kopiko

Ginger fairy - Sunday  15 days from et, Tooooooooo long   Has it sank it yet that it worked for you?


----------



## ginger fairy

kopiko oh yeah that is very long are you plannng on doing an early one? i did another test this morning and that was positive too so i think i might start to believe it now.xxx


----------



## lollipops

Ginger, knew it would be! Many many Congrats my fellow Oakwood friend!!


----------



## KirstyR

I'm feeling very odd today - if I'm not pg I must have a very weird virus!  OTD tomorrow and I'm determined not to give in and do a htp.

Is anyone else getting really badly bruised from the progestone injections in the bum?  I'm alternating sides but it's starting to get really painful - the injection itself doesn't hurt too bad, it's afterwards.  I'm considering injecting in the thigh but apparently that is more painful.  Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Sarah1712

Kirsty- my tip is to massage for 10 minutes afterwards quite firmly. Im still bruised but its not too bad and put the prontogest/gestone in your bra for atleast half hour before injection. I tend to put it in there for a couple of hours. Also lay down when you inject as the muscle is at its most relaxed xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

hi ladies

congrats to yesterdays BFP's hope there is many more to follow

i luckily am not on the jabs just the pessaries/bum bullets lol ............ not that i enjoy them

i have no symtoms now sore boobs gone etc , a,m convinved its over
with my other cycle i had a positive test from about now .........................

anyway still a few days to go ..............this is torture isnt it i forgot how bad the wait was but i cant complain last time i was lucky and to hope for 2 miracles when some of you ladies have not yet been blessed is a bit too much i think !

love to everyone 

cmon roll on more BFP 's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KirstyR

thanks for the tip, Sarah.  I'll definitely try lying down when DH injects.  I do warm the vial in my bra, but usually just for 10 minutes or so, which makes it go more liquid - and perhaps I'm not massaging for long enough...


----------



## daisy17

hi ladies 

i have been reading and keeping up with you all but just havent posted! im currently in my 2ww, i had 5dt with 1 blastocyst on mon 21 nov.

i hope you are all keeping well! im not really enjoying the pesseries   but i guess we just have to get on with it! ive been getting af type cramps since starting the pesseries too, was anyone else like that too?

only other symptoms ive got is sore and tendor breast, but i get that anyway when af is due!  

Good luck!!


----------



## SamanthaB

Daisy I think the pains are to do with the pesseries, I had them too! Good luck. 

Was anyone testing today? Cant see any announcements xx


----------



## kopiko

Ginger Fairy  - I really want to test earlier but I'm scared  As much as I wanna know, I don't want this to finish


----------



## Trolleydolly

Sorry for the AFM post but I had a couple of cramps this afternoon and now pink spotting has started 8dp3dt

Gutted


----------



## loopylou174

Aw Trolleydolly it could be implantation bleed!!!! I've still got everything crossed it is - big   and   that you get a BFP on the 30th Same OTD as me !!! Its going too slow!!!!  

Any BFP today  

Love and Luck 

Lou x x x


----------



## ali80

It's otd tomorrow.......eeeeeeekkkkk!  
Don't think I'll sleep much  
Good luck to always smiling, Linsey, Sturne, KirstyR as you are fellow testers tomorrow            
Ali x


----------



## QAGirl

to all you beautiful ladies who test tomorrow


----------



## daisy17

Good luck to those testing tomOrrow!


----------



## Honeybear17

Hi all

Well after yesterday I retested again this morning. It is a  g and to top it off the   has arrived tonight in full force. I am gutted. Feel very low, upset and empty.

Thats it for me. Im having a couple of months off tx.

Wishing everyone all the best. Congrst to ll the  . Big hugs to the  .   to all the up and coming testers

Honeybear xxx


----------



## ali80

Honey bear -    so sorry  

A   for us, we are over the moon, I keep checking the test to make sure I read it right! I'm   for a smoother ride this time.
 for those still waiting to test  
Ali x


----------



## sarahjayney

Just a very quickie AFM (i'll do personals later)
I couldn't wait til my blood test tomorrow  
So I POAS this morning!!! (I know I said I wouldn't but I did!)
It wasn't big and it wasn't fat, but it was positive!! A faint positive line!! Oh my word I'm amazed and so grateful   thank you God!!
SO just waiting for blood tomorrow to get my levels at clinic.
Take care all waiting and hugs  to any BFNs and   to any BFPs!!!
xxx


----------



## Trolleydolly

Sorry to burst the bubble but AF arrived this morning. I'm out and as I'm 40 my dream is now over. I'm never going to be a mum & my heart is broken


----------



## ginger fairy

honeybear im so sorry hun     xxx

trolleydolly so sorry hun     xxx

sarahjayney   yeah    congratulations.xxx

ali   yay!!!!     congrats sweetie.xxx


----------



## Surrey Mum

Hi everyone, Hope you have room for one more....

I had my egg collection on Nov 17th and et on Nov 22.  I'm doing the protogest injections and finding them really painful not so much the injection but the actual medicine.  Last night I tried massaging the area afterwards and I used a hot water bottle I found that helped.  But this morning my butt is so sore again 
 sigh ah well its all for a good cause and I've only got 5 more to go!

How many days after et did / are you guys doing your hpt? My doc said wait 14 days but I've read that as we had a blast transfer we can test after 9 days.  Not sure if I want to test early and get a false neg as I'd be gutted but not sure if I have enough will power to wait 14 days either! lol I'm not very good at waiting


----------



## daisy17

Hi surreymum when is it yor otd? You're  a day behind me! My otd is the 30th!
Good luck hope it goes well for you!  

Sarahjaney yay!    good luck for the next 8 months!


----------



## KirstyR

So sorry about your news, Trolleydolley and Honeybear.  Look after yourselves.    

AFM, I had my OTD blood test this morning at 9am so I am just waiting for the clinic to call.  I've managed to stay away from the hpt as I'm feeling pg and didn't want a negative result to blow my PMA!  Having said that, I'm going to be gutted if it's a BFN from the clinic.  I have my mobile phone next to me waiting for the call.......

Congratulations, Sarahjayney.  Sending you loads of positive vibes for a happy pg!


----------



## SamanthaB

Good luck KirstyR xx


----------



## choccycake

Morning everyone


Big hugs to the ladies who got bfn's this morning, it's not fair.


Surrey mum, i'm having prontogest injections too, although putting them in isn't so painful it's the bruise afterwards that hurts for me!
You had transfer the same day as me too, but I had a day 3 transfer so my test day is 7th December.


I'm already symptom spotting already, I don't feel so sicky, but am wondering if thats a good or a bad thing? I feel fine in general but tired. I had a few twinges yesterday that were quite sharp pains, so not sure what they were.
Only another 12 days to test day........and it's dragging already! It doesn't help that i've got builders in doing the ground floor of the house - including the kitchen - so I have no proper kitchen or hallway or dining room :-s, it will be finished in a couple of weeks though.  The builders have been nice, I told them I had a little operation and they have been very nice to me and not let me do anything at all, so I don't feel guilty not making them tea and biscuits!


I hope everyone else is getting on ok.  I've lost track of who is on 2ww. 


choccy x x x


----------



## choccycake

Just saw some more posts while I was typing mine....


Good luck Kirsty R x x x x  x fingers crossed for you pma!!


----------



## Sarah1712

Surreymum- i too am on the prontogest injections and i actually use emla cream to numb the area. I apply a small dot on a plaster about an hour before the injection and at the same time tuck the prontogest vial well and truly in my bra. I also get hubby to massage the area firmly for strictly 10 minutes afterwards. To keep it supple i also use bio oil after my bath to keep the skin supple. I would say if the solution is hurting you then perhaps DH is putting it in too quickly, ask him to slow it down as much as possible. Hope that helps.

Afm- well 4 days till otd and still no symptoms. Am a little headachy today but tbh havent been keeping up with my 2 litres of water so think im paying the price. Also still get af pains but think thats the progesterone so at the mo really cant tell.


----------



## SHARBARA

no symptoms here either sarah
same OTD as you
def feels differnt to last time when i had a BFP so im convinced its gonna be a neg for ne
but your af pans and headaches could be a good sign i had them last time


----------



## SarahAK

Hi 

Could you please add me to the list? my beta is due on the 28th of November.


----------



## Sarah1712

Struggling now. Said id stay away from the pg tests but did ankther one and it was no again. Was so sure that this has worked for us. I no i have 4 days to go but defo feel really down now. This is without a doubt the hardest thing ive ever been through in my life. If i get a positive on tuesday i think i will need to be pinched to beleive it. I have done the tests in the afternoon though so it isnt first wee of the day but still, feels like the dream is slipping away


----------



## KirstyR

BFN for me.  

I couldn't believe it when they told me, I was so convinced I was pg.  Obviously I got too cocky.  My DH had to go to a meeting so I consoled myself with a lovely walk in the winter sun in Richmond Park with my 2 labs and I'm now at home with tea and chocolate.  Red wine will come later.  Tbh, I still don't believe it so - after staying away from the hpt until my OTD, DH is going to pick up a hpt on the way home so we can convince ourselves that ARGC hasn't made a mistake - although I don't really believe that somewhere like the ARGC makes mistakes.

I don't feel too miserable atm, but I don't think it's sunk in yet.  This was our last go.  I'm just going to focus on my career, which I love, and my dogs, which are my life - and my DH of course, who told me he still loves me with all his heart (so who needs sleepless nights and dirty nappies).

All the best of luck to all the 2WW out there - esp Sarah1712!!!  SOME of us have to get pg and there have been loads of BFP's lately.  Keep up the PMA!


----------



## Sarah1712

Kirsty so sorry about your result   i know how hard it can be especially when you go somewhere like the argc. Thanks for your well wishes and i hope you enjoy all the things you said, in particular a nice crisp glass of red. Ive said if it is confirmed a no for me on tuesday im going to invest in some expensive wine and drink until i can fit in anymore, for once in my life it will be nice to be reckless. Am normally so sensible!!!!! Wishing you well kirsty xxx


----------



## loopylou174

Hi all,

Sarah1712 - dont lose the faith Tuesday is 4 days away and still time for HCG levels to raise and  show a BFP!!! I'm hoping you dreams can still come true  

Kirsty- so sorry to hear your news!!!   Fingers crossed that your hubbies test  shows something different!!!  Thinking of you and wishing you all the best for your future endeavours!! Lots of long walks with the dogs and red wine is in order!!!! 

Good luck for anyone who's testing today!!! Thinking of you all  

Lou   
x x x


----------



## NickyG2010

Hey ladies i hope you dont me joining you. I had two frozen blasts transferred last Thursday, i have been a bit naughty and just done a test and it showed pregnant 2-3 weeks which was a real shock. I am really trying not to get excited because on my first cycle of ivf i tested day 10 and had 1-2 weeks and then four days later the pregnancy had ended! Do you think it is a good sign that it is showing 2-3 weeks ? xxx


----------



## loopylou174

NickyG2010 - sorry can't help (as never had a BFP   ) but got everything crossed for you that the BFP stays that way sending you     

 Lou x


----------



## Sarah1712

Nicky- i think if it is showing you are more ar gone than you should be then there is a possibility of it being twins as the HCG level is much much higher and so the CB test that details weeks will be inaccurate. Good luck chick xx


----------



## lollipops

Nicky - Firstly congrats on getting a BFP! I tested early and by 10Dp I too had a 2-3 on a clearblue and by 12dp it was a 3+. I was convinced it must be that I was carrying twins but my recent scan showed 1 bubba! So it can just mean one nice strong baby hun! Or it could be twins! Main thing is that your HCG is nice and high!


----------



## xemmax

sarah ur test date is same as mine am feelin awful two friends of mine told me they were pregnant and my heart sank feel bad for thinking that but it was like a kick inteeth i dont have any symptoms but my boobs r huge so mite b a good sign,if u think of it as a normal cycle sarah,u wudnt even no u was preg cos u wouldnt be late on period yet.so its far too earlt to test my nurse said mon u can but wud b a really faint line and thats day before dont test till at least mon sarah r the pee stick police will b out to u ha big hug i no what u r goin thru trust me i have the bags to proove it xxx


----------



## fidelma

Hey Ladies,

Well my test day was wednesday gone (23rd nov) and a BFN for me. Have just caught up since my last post and really happy to see so many BFPs !!!!! well done to all of u...... to all of u yet to test wishing u all loads and loads of love and luck.

Fidelma xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NickyG2010

Hi ladies 
Thanks so much for your responses. 
Lou - thanks - i will keep everything crossed that you get your bfp.
Sarah 1712 thanks. Good luck for your test day. How have you been feeling on your 2ww. Its horrible isnt it!
Lollipops. Congratulations to you. I am really hoping the higher level of hcg will mean we have a better chance of them working. Still really scared as its very early days! 
Fidelma - sorry to hear of your BFN makes sure you take the time to spoil your self rotten. 
xxxx


----------



## daisy17

Sarah I know just how you feel! Dh convinced me yday that my nipples had dark over 2 days! So I did hpt this morning and it came out bfn!   but it's weird coz I feel preggers too! 

I'm convinced it's too early so things could change!   

Wish u all the best!


----------



## Linsley27

Hi Ladies

we got our BFN yesterday. So sad but we are now going to pursue adoption.

Good luck to everybody else on the 2ww

Huge hugs to the BFN's wishing you all the best for your future plans

Huge congratulations to all the BFP's hope your future journey is problem free and very happy.

Lots of love to everybody

Louise xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi guys - I tested this morning (my OTD isn't til Tue) and got BFN. I know it's early but I'm certain it's right. This might sound awful but I feel relieved. Has anyone else experienced this? I think I was so scared of another mc that this is a preferable outcome.


----------



## Sarah1712

Emma, my OTD is also tuesday and i also tested today and it was a bfn but in all honesty it is too early. Im just obsessed with the pee sticks lol. We still have 3 days. Lets get our positive hats on. As for relief, sometimes we feel this as we are pitting up those protective barriers. Think positively and positivity will come our way too xxx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

thanks sarah you might be right. i did just burst into tears watching torvill and dean dance to bolero so perhaps I'm surpressing!!

I   you get your BFP but I really think it's over for me.


----------



## KirstyR

EmmaWaitsPatiently, I had my official BFN yesterday and in a way I feel relieved too - I knew that if it had been a BFP I would have been worrying about a m/c because of my history.  I think we are the exceptions though.  In a way I think I'm probably also suppressing it and the grief will come out at some point.  Good luck for the future


----------



## colly74

Hi girls,

Ive beenreading this page for a while but havent wrote on here as im not on my 2WW yet, but im having trouble getting hold of a certain drug called Gestone and wondered if any of you girlies could help me as some of you may be on the gestone injections after EC.

Im currently on the short protolocol and looking to have EC on 2nd or 3rd dec, Ive had 3 ICSI and this one (4th) and on my Tx 1&2 i used the bum bullets after EC but they gave me terrible cramps so on my 3rd TX i used the Gestone injections and they werent nice but at least i didnt get the cramps and i got a BFP so on this cycle i want to do the same again but im having trouble getting hold of Gestone, could any of you help me I dont mind traveling some distance to get it but need it by nxt thursday incase i have EC on 2nd.

Thanks girls
xxx


----------



## xemmax

Sarah and Emma I'm foning the pee stick police.I did one last tue my test is same days as urs tue 29th it was a bfn but thort it was too early now I Darnt test early incase I c the bfn soo waitin till tue but mite do it monday.it's too early u wudnt b on period yet so ur not even late yet xxx


----------



## mazza10

Hi Ladies,

I have been reading all your posts since my OTD.

 to all the BFP's.  I hope you all go on to have healthy pregnancies, and just think in July/August you'll be holding something that you have worked so hard to get.

So sorry for all the BFN's including mine.  To all those that have come to the end of their fertility treatment, I wish all the luck in the world in whatever you decide to do now.  Look after yourselves and your other halves.  

Lastly to those that will be trying again (including me - 3rd time lucky I am hoping).  Wishing all the best in your future fertility journeys, I am   that we all be "mummies" one day.

Thank you for all the support, it was very much appreciated.  I will still be on the website as I am apart of the "Hammersmith Hospital Posse".  Feel free to pm me anytime.

Love Marian x


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

KirstyR said:


> EmmaWaitsPatiently, I had my official BFN yesterday and in a way I feel relieved too - I knew that if it had been a BFP I would have been worrying about a m/c because of my history. I think we are the exceptions though. In a way I think I'm probably also suppressing it and the grief will come out at some point. Good luck for the future


Kirsty - thanks so much for admitting you feel the same. I've been feeling like a terrible person for feeling this way. so sorry for your losses and for your BFN. I hope you get your dream eventually xxx


----------



## LauranO

Hi guys..BFN for us..absolutely gutted but kinda knew it was coming. I hope everyone else left to test has better luck than us xxx


----------



## xemmax

Sorry to hear the bfn and to the bfp girls congrats.I tested today as I had 5 day blastocyst 10days ago.but I got a bfn today test date is meant to b tue is this too early to tell.some ppl I have read on day 10 they ad a bfp.xxx


----------



## Everhopefull2011

Hi, I have been reading this thread for a while but only now writing.  My official test date is Tuesday, I have been really impatient and wanting to test but have managed to hold off until now.  Now it is getting close I am feeling too scared to test, I don't want to see the result!!  My hubby really wants me to test tomorrow, do you think this is too early? x


----------



## sarahjayney

Hello ladies congrats so much to all with BFP!!!! So proud and happy for you

Sorry to the BFNs     it's so gutting. Take care of yourselves.

AND for all those with BFNs not due to test for the next few days, seriously!!!    step AWAY from the pee sticks, you'll just drive yourselves  
I tested one day early and got such a faint line I thought I was imagining it, that also sends you crazy it's just not worth it....

AFM: Not been able to get on all day as was at a friend's wedding. Left fairly early as I am sooo tired. Not sure if a bit psychological but also getting slight twinges if I'm standing around too long.
ANYWAY the news is....   !!!!
HOWEVER the HCG level was only 69. So I'm still    for these embies that they snuggle and grow and that they are in the right place, in view of past history of ectopic preg. 
I persuaded the nurse to let me come back on Monday to recheck the levels as they're supposed to double every 48 hours & I couldn't stand the thought of waiting another week!

xxxx


----------



## Sarah1712

Good morning my lovely- what a grey day here in the east of england, raining! So did yet another test and it was a bfn, testing tuesday. Surely a first response test would be able to pick it up And am i being totally thick in thinking that if af doesnt come then this could still happen? Not sure on that one. Am so badly struggling and yes sarahjayney i should take your advice and step away from the pee sticks but its so hard. Ive got half the chemists supply in my cupboard. Lol 

So havent really had symptoms, the only ones i can report are cramping feeling like af pains but these are intensifying as the days go on,  discharge and headaches the last couple of days. Nothing that doesnt indicate af is on her way! Feeling very down today and dh says he feels guilty, what? So ive left him to go fishing and im going shopping with my heavily pregnant sister in law. Good idea/bad idea? Who knows but its arranged now!


----------



## Clara B

Hi

Can I join you?  Had my FET on Friday 25th and my OTD is 5th Dec.  Am using DE but despite this and the supposedly high success rates I haven't had any good luck yet. Here's hoping and   3rd DE treatment is lucky!

Good luck to everyone and hugs to those who've recently had BFNs.

Clara


----------



## DizzyDen

Hi Sarahjayney and anyone else that can help! x

I hope you don't mind me asking but I really think you can help me. I too got a BFP on Wednesday however the doc was a bit concerned and ask me to come back in tomorrow for more bloods. Just to check my HCG levels are rising as expected. I was at 93 on Wednesday. 

My concern is that something just doesn't feel right. I have the odd twinges of pain in my tummy and the other night i coughed and got the worse sharp pain ever but on the opposite side. 

When you had you ectopic pregnancies did you have any symptoms how did you find out? 

Thanks in advance. 

Denise


----------



## xemmax

I too got a bfn today but test isn't while tue but with it bein a 5dt and 11dpt xxx


----------



## sarahjayney

Hi DizzyDen

I too have crampy odd twinges and occas sharp pains. Trying not to get paranoid!! One of the other ladies at our clinic was recently admitted only a week after BFP with pain and raised pulse, and they found she just had a cyst on her ovary which was causing pain, perhaps left over from the stimms. I think symptoms vary so much between individuals.

When I had my ectopic I felt fine for the first 2-3 weeks with no pain or anything. Then at about 7 weeks I started spotting brown discharge. I didn't initially have much pain. They did my levels which were about 10,000 by then (but rather low for 7w preg) and repeated in 48hours - it was not doubling and I was getting really bad pain by then. There was also nothing on the scan, so they whisked me into theatre and removed the ectopic with the tube.

If your levels aren't rising properly it can either be an indication of a failing preg, or ectopic. There's nothing we can achieve by worrying so my outlook is to keep   and resting and just see what happens. We've got this far which I'm grateful for. Hoping both our levels are doubling as expected in the week to come.    

Hope that's helpful. Obviously it's too early to see anything yet on scan so we just have to hang in there. Take care of yourself.
Sar xx


----------



## kopiko

A   for us, we are so so happy. It's taken us 9 years to get here. 
A didn't expected this cycle to work due to bleeding earlier last week and the lack of any symptoms. My DH couldn't believe that we got   and made me do another pg test hehe 

Good luck to all ladies in waiting and big big   for  the ladies that's this time it didn't work.


----------



## SamanthaB

Help needed. Sorry if tmi, but just been to toilet and there is a brownish cm. I know its not implantation cos I'm way past that arnt I? Don't know what to think.


----------



## DizzyDen

Oh Samanthab- I really have had no experience but totally know how you must feel. Have you had a scan yet? There is always a possibility of an ectopic. Also I've heard of lots of women bleeding throughout there pregnancies.

Take it easy and it may be worth a call to the clinic in the morning?  

Denise xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Samantha - it could be implantation bleeding. brown blood is old blood so it could be left over but you should call your clinic so they can check. they'll probably do a hpt so if you've got one at home you could do that to reassure yourself.


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

DizzyDen - my sister had an ectopic and the pain is very very extreme. she was screaming with pain and barely able to breathe. little twinges are quite normal xxxxx


----------



## SamanthaB

Thank you both for replying.  I'm going to call doctors. Xx


----------



## daisy17

Hey ladies so I did a test today even though otd is Wednesday and it's a bfp!!! But second line is very faint I had to sit there a look again! So I'm just praying that it's a bfp  that's going to get stronger! Pls pray for me that it gets stronger!


----------



## Sarah1712

Amazing daisy brill news.

I did a test and otd is tomorrow and it was a bfn. Totally gutted but hey. Want to try again asap but cant afford to so perhaps i will need to work my socks off to get the money, who knows but cant go through life with no children,it breaks my heart to think that i will.
So off to london tomorrow for my blood test to be told sorry maybe next time. Waste of a £140 train ticket but hey need it confirmed. Cant see a bfn being a bfp in 24 hours can you?


----------



## xemmax

So sry sarah mine too was bfn and test dates tomorrow.we can't let it Drag us down.so hard to b positive am so gutted wen I talk bout it I cry xxxx pm me if u wanna talk xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All,

I took my last tablets of Clomid this month after 6 months and gave up all hope. For some reason I had the urge to test this morning and I got this: http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=9493
(sorry for the external link) what do you think?

/links


----------



## daisy17

Lozzaj mine was like this too it was very faint second line so I'm taking it as bfp!


----------



## Lozzaj83

daisy17 - did you use First Response? I'm going to wait a couple of days and do another one before calling my GP. I had a chemical one last month so I'm not getting my hopes up yet!


----------



## SamanthaB

lozzaj83, Id say that was a definate positive. Congrats. Also I used the cheap tests from the pound shop.  They work just as well  xx


----------



## mazza10

Lozza - a definate   to me. Congratulations.  And right before starting IVF...nice one!


----------



## daisy17

Lozza I agree with mazza and Samantha that it's a bfp! I got told to use clearblue, but I'm going to go out to buy some more, my otd is wed so I'll test again tomorrow then again on wed!   just to be sure the second line is getting darker! I think someone said to me it can change and become a stronger positive after 48 hours! So good luck wish you all the best!


----------



## mazza10

Daisy I found first reponse alot better than CB.  I tested with both on the same day, the CB gave me a negative and the FR a positive.  Also the CB digital is not as sensitive as the FR...also get them from Amazon...alot cheaper!


----------



## Surrey Mum

Super Excited!!! Couldn't resist any longer and did a clear blue test this morning and I'm 1-2 weeks PREGNANT! Yippeeeee!!!!!
My OTD is Dec 2nd (ie Friday) but I was impatient  Over the moon now!


----------



## SamanthaB

Congrats surrey mum! xx


----------



## Surrey Mum

Oh and Sarah 1712 thank you so much for the injection tips it really helped!!! I find them so much more bearable now.  The area aches a bit but no where near like the pain I was having before.  I was finding it really difficult to drive and to walk even but the elma cream is great for the actually needle and the 10 min massage after really helps get the meds in there and helps with the sore muscles the next day.  lol hubby playfully wacked me on the bum on Sunday (forgetting about my sore bum) and I really screamed at him lol I'm sure he wouldnt forget again! 

And Daisy I am so terrible at replying I'm sorry I read this thread everyday but I seldom post as its difficult to on my iphone.  I'm one day behind you ie ec was on 17th, blast transfer on the 22nd.  We were very lucky and they even got to freeze 4 of our blasts for next time  

My otd is Dec 2nd but tested today and its positive  Fingers crossed now it stays put for the next 9 months. 
  
I've had 2 miscarriages & 2 ectopic pregnancies  the last 3 yrs they had to remove both my tubes subsequently so this is our first ivf attempt.  
Praying for a healthy full term baby now  

Lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## daisy17

So ladies did another test today and it's bfn! Yday it was pos now neg! I'm really sad now! Otd is wed so I guess that'll be the final day watever it will be!


----------



## Surrey Mum

Oh daisy don't give up hope perhaps it was the time of day it's such early days at the min perhaPs it would only show in your first early morning urine ( that's when it's strongest cause it's more concentrated) try again first thing tomorrow morning. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Loll

Huge congrats to all BFP's and   to all BFN's 
wishing everyone else good luck this cycle

Loll x


----------



## daisy17

Otd today and it bfn!


----------



## loopylou174

Hi Daisy17 BFN for me too big   hun!! Just waiting for the AF flow to start now then back to it!!! Best of luck with whatever your journey holds for you next?? 

Good luck to the rest of the 2ww wishing everybody love and luck.   Thanks to all my fertility friends for helping me through the 2ww and beyond   

Lou x x x


----------



## Loll

Daisey and Lou   

Loll


----------



## Surrey Mum

Daisy and Lou I'm so sorry things arent looking great   But they say it isnt over till AF comes...so dont give up just yet.


----------



## daisy17

I spoke to the clinic they said that I should get a bleed soon but if it doesn't come by mon then to give them a call, so far I'm doing ok, it's just going to be difficult to tell my family, they were all already getting prepared to have a baby on the family!  

But I'm ok! I'm gonna be strong!  
 to everyone and good luck too lots of love!


----------



## SHARBARA

BFN here too ladies !!


----------



## Stacybella

I am new to all this I have gone through the gruelling two week wait and tested on 27th nov and I got a positive! I still can't believe it worked first time round with our little 5 day blastocyst! Going from 21 retrieved eggs to 17 fertilised, to 4 potential 5 day blastocysts, to only one and none of good enough quality to freeze, I was a little doubtful that it would work for us!
But as soon as I saw two lines on the first response stick! I couldn't believe my eyes! So it just goes to show it only takes one egg! 
I know I am only at the early stages and have another couple of months ahead to be out of the dreaded miscarriage timescale! But at the moment I am on cloud nine! I hope November 2011 brings luck to other ladies on here! Lots of baby fairy dust to you all!!!


----------



## pinkcat

Today is the start of a new month so this thread comes to a close. 

Hugs to all those who had a BFN this time   
Negative cycle- including follow up consultation questions...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Congrats to all those whose dream has come true with a BFP  
Pregnancy boards- including pregnancy clubs, waiting for early scans, general chat and BFP announcements...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

I wish you all the best of luck with your onward journeys. 
  

Pinkcat x


----------

